# 

## ggdh

Witam,

chciałbym rozpocząć dziennik budowy domu ANDROMEDA I z biura "Dobre Domy - Flak & Abramowicz".

http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/andromedaI/

Kilka słów o nas: 34+32 lata (chemik + geodetka), +1 w drodze z dostawa na styczeń 2017  :big tongue: 

Żona jest z Mielca, ja z Sandomierza. Mieszkamy w Mielcu od około roku po 9-letniej emigracji. 

W miarę możliwości będę się starał zrobić jak najwięcej samemu i/lub z pomocą najbliższych. "Duże sprawy" (np wylewki, stropy) zlecę do wykonania. Moje pojęcie o budowlance jest w miarę mgliste (  :big tongue:  ) i głównie oparte na Internecie, więc będę starał się zadawać dużo pytań. Poza tym mam wokoło kilka osób, które dobrze się orientują zarówno w budowlance jak i wykończeniach. Nie mam dwóch lewych rąk i szybko łapię nowe tematy.

Co do samego prowadzenia budowy to będę miał trochę ułatwione (nie żebym się chwalił, jest jak jest  :wink:  ):
1) minikoparka (własna),
2) koparka łańcuchowa (własna),
3) IVECO 3.5t z długą kabiną i paką-wywrotką (własne),
4) geodetka w domu,
5) elektryk w domu,
6) wentylacje/rekuperacje od dobrych sąsiadów,
7) w miarę luzu w firmie - parę par rąk do pomocy się znajdzie.


Dzialka:

10.87a - proporcjonalna, bardzo przyzwoicie ułożona względem stron świata. Narożna z wjazdem na wprost garażu. Na działce jest: 
1) prąd - stoi skrzynka ZK1 bez licznika, ale jest wyprowadzona siła. 
2) woda - jest.
3) gaz - skrzynka u sąsiada 2m od granicy naszej działki.
4) kanalizacja - w drodze.
5) światłowód po drugiej stronie ulicy  :tongue: 



Do obrysu domu trzeba sobie wyobrazić rzut domu  :smile: 









Ten "dzyndzel" to zaprojektowane patio/taras/altana, żeby spełnić warunek Obowiązującej Linii Zabudowy. Będzie to inwestycja na samym końcu, więc w ogóle ją pominę jakby jej nie miało być.

Na działce będzie to wyglądać mniej więcej tak (starałem się zachować proporcje):




Kupiliśmy działkę razem z istniejącym fundamentem pod Andromedę i z aprobata zaprzyjaźnionego KierBuda. Według niego dzięki łagodnym zimom ostatnich kilku lat, fundament MONOLITYCZNY  jest w bardzo dobrym stanie. Jest pękniecie miedzy bryłą domu a garażem, ale ława jest w porządku. Poza tym na pewno jest wszystko zazbrojone. Usłyszałem, ze tak naprawdę mógłbym to tak zostawić, ale jak mam czas i ochotę to mogę dać dwie klamry z płaskowników na 4 śruby każda. 

Błąd, jaki zrobili poprzedni właściciele, to niezasypanie fundamentów od zewnątrz przy jednoczesnym wypełnieniu od środka. Grunt inaczej tam pracował, a od zewnątrz... nie pracował, bo go nie było. Stad pękniecie. Myślę, ze to nic poważnego.






Dobra, LECIMY!  :big grin: 

Fundament pomalowany dysperbitem, ale przez te kilka lat na słońcu jest on w kiepskim stanie. Jak wspomniałem, fundament nie był obsypany po wykonaniu, więc trzeba będzie wszystko jeszcze raz malować.








MOJE PYTANIA BRZMIĄ:

1) Czy muszę zdrapać stary dysperbit (np szczotką drucianą) czy mogę lekko przejechać, żeby otrzepać z większych zanieczyszczeń i zacząć malować jak gdyby nigdy nic?

2) Jako, że u nas grunt jest bardzo piaszczysty i wody podskórne są płytko, oceńcie mój plan na zaizolowanie fundamentów: 
+ dysperbit od wewnątrz
+ dysperbit x2 na zewnątrz
+ styropian 10cm (widziałem, że wiele osób daje na niego siatkę i zaciera klejem - potrzebne to?)
+ folia kubełkowa
+ drenaż naokoło domu (przy działce jest rów i można do niego poprowadzić)




Na teraz to tyle. Biorę się za posprzątanie działki, wykoszenie badyli. Mam nadzieję, że ten dziennik będzie ŻYŁ!  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Widzę, że dyskusja aż WRE, więc dodam kolejne pytanie:

Czy na działce płaskiej z gruntem bardzo piaszczystym należy robić drenaż opaskowy? Dodam, że w odległości 10m od fasady frontowej jest rów przydrożny, który uchodzi do dobrze utrzymanego rowu zbiorczego (1.5-2m głębokości) oddalonego od działki o może 50-70m. 

Według projektu woda jest na 1.2m w zależności od warunków atmosferycznych.



Postanowiłem dodać spis treści, bo czasem sam potrzebuję odnieść się do swoich własnych wypocin i siedzę parę minut i "kartkuję"  :cool: 

Post 1: Zaczynamy! Działka, projekt.
Post 7: odkrywanie fundamentów i malowanie czarnym mazidłem.
Post 17: ocieplenie fundamentów i zaciąganie styro siatką. Co z kanalizacją?
Strona 2: rozważania na temat zagęszczania pospółki i EPSu na podłogę.
Post 59: folia kubełkowa i badania organoleptyczne pospółki.
Post 67: upgrade szopy budowlanej.
Post 68: ogrodzenie tymczasowe z siatki leśnej.
Post 71: mamy swoją wodę na potrzeby budowlane!
Post 79: kanalizacja i zasypanie pospółką na "gotowo".
Post 80: ocieplenie/dylatacja fundamentu od środka
Post 82: stan ZERO - układanie EPSu pod chudziaka i jego wylewanie.
Post 95: wypełniamy wycięcie w fundamencie pod bramę garażową.
Post 108: to z czego te ściany nośne?
Post 142: powietrzy GWC - rozważania.
Post 159: animowana wizualizacja chałupy.
Post 167: szacowanie ilości pustaków za pomocą SketchUpa - nie polecam  :wink: 
Post 172: stal zbrojeniowa i rozładowanie palet z pustakami.
Post 187: to ile tych okien dachowych robić?
Post 193: lukarna? Jaka lukarna?
Post 201: okna - pierwsze wyceny i parametry cieplne. 
Post 204: rolety zewnętrzne - dyskusja.
Post 216: nadproża.
Post 223: pompa ciepła - na co mi to?
Post 231: gruntowa PCi? A co z warunkami glebowymi i wodą podskórną?
Post 237: perlit do zasypania pierwszej warstwy.
Post 241: hydroizolacja pozioma: jaką papę wybrać?
Post 247: dokładamy słupy żelbetowe w ścianach - kotwienie chemiczne zbrojenia.
Post 260: papa na fundamencie położona.
Post 265: mam prąd budowlany.
Post 267: OZC  :cool: 
Post 298: drewno na szalunki i perlit.
Post 299: kibelek na budowie musi być!
Post 311: przymiarki do ogrzewania - porównanie kosztów.
Post 355: kotwienie dodatkowego zbrojenia na słupy żelbetowe.
Post 362: parter wymurowany!
Post 371: szalowanie stropu i podciągów.
Post 374: Ackermany ułożone i czekają na nadbeton.
Post 377: zbrojenie wieńców i podciągów.
Post 380: zalewanie stropu.
Post 383: jak wrzucić palety 800kg na strop?
Post 384: schody budowlane - nie róbcie tak stromych jak moje!
Post 385: szpilki pod murłatę DIY.
Post 392: zbrojenie wieńców górnych i znowu temat PCi.
Post 407: przeoczyłem strop nad jednym pomieszczeniem  :yes: 
Post 409: pustaki na komin o niestandardowej szer. 33cm zakupione!
Post 415: murowanie komin - pytania praktyczne.
Post 481: początek rozważań nad podłogówką.
Post 513: szalunki wieńców górnych.
Post 520: zalewanie wieńców górnych.
Post 528: finish rozszalowywania stropu - podła robota.
Post 555: przymiarki do murowania komina.
Post 568: komin wyszedł w miarę prosty.
Post 570: rozważania na temat poziomego gruntowego wymiennika ciepła do PCi.
Post 574: nad podłogówką rozważań ciąg dalszy.
Post 596: listwy do folii kubełkowej - kompletna porażka!
Post 618: temat dachu rozpoczęty i rozważania nad ociepleniem ścian szczytowych.
Post 634: konstrukcja więźby.
Post 644: ocieplenie ścian szczytowych.
Post 648: ocieplenie i wykończenie komina +
 dalszy ciąg ocieplania ścian szczytowych
Post 653: a może jednak powietrzna PCi?
Post 669: membrana i łacenie dachu.
Post 671: okna dachowe.
Post 677: montaż okien na ciepłych parapetach i taśmie rozprężnej w warstwie XPS.
Post 681: rozważania na temat ocieplenia poddasza.
Post 683: podłączenie WLZ - dyskusja.
Post 698: dyskusja na temat sposobów montażu okien.
Post 712: podłoga na strychu - OSB vs deski szalunkowe?
Post 733: dywagacje na temat wywietrzników kanalizacji.
Post 741: SSZ  :cool: 
Post 755: rekuperator na strychu czy w pom. gosp.?
Post 771: przymiarki do wod.-kan.
Post 776: co pierwsze: wylewki czy tynki?
Post 804: a może by tak panele winylowe na podłogi?
Post 810: odwody elektryczne
Post 817: alarm i ynteligencja w domu
Post 854: jak przechowywać wełnę podczas prac mokrych?
Post 856: czy, czym i jak kleić zakłady w membranie dachowej?
Post 866: rolety? Jakie rolety?
Post 881: cd klejenia membrany, przepusty pod pompę gruntową (nieaktualne)
Post 900: a jednak będzie pompa powietrzna!
Post 918: rozkminka nt podłogówki i poziomów posadzki
Post 924: czym pokryć podłogi?
Post 941: no to mamy wod-kan gotowy!
Post 963: kabelki gotowe  :wink:  
Post 979: WLZ (przyłącz energetyczny ZKP->dom)
Post 1011: mam ekipy na wylewki i tynki!
Post 1012: jak w końcu ocieplać poddasze?
Post 1028: a jednak tynki przed wylewkami...
Post 1030: a może jednak PIANA na poddaszu?
Post 1037: odkurzacz centralny i układanie styro pod podłogówkę. I wnetylacja mechaniczna  :wink: 
Post 1047: układanie rur ogrzewania podłogowego
Post 1055: rurki w kotłowni, drzwi wejściowe, wylewki, rozdzielnica pod pompę ciepła, fundament pod jednostkę zewnętrzną... Uffff sporo...
Post 1059: cd fundamentu pod pompę i montaż samej pompy (bez uruchomienia)
Post 1063: "podnoszenie" podłogi na strychu, aby umożliwić aplikację większej warstwy piany
Post 1067: schody strychowe, rozprowadzenie kanałów WM nad sufitem (do zapianowania), PIANOWANIE poddasza
Post 1070: przyłącze wodne, rzeźba w pianie i zabudowa przedścianki w systemie Atlas M-system
Post 1077: zabudowa poddasza, M-System, zasobnik CWU
Post 1079: zabudowa GM dużej łazienki, gotowa kotłownia, projekt łazienek
Post 1090: cd zabudowy GK głównej łazienki, płyteczki w całym domu, przyłącze kanalizacyjne
Post 1097: łazienki prawie gotowe, zabudowa reszty poddasza + gładzie, parapety wewnętrzne
Post 1101: uruchomienie wentylacji mechanicznej
Post 1103: regały DIY i przymiarki do ogrodzenia działki
Post 1109: ogrodzenie, odprowadzenie wody z rynien, montaż paneli podłogowych i SCHODÓW  :big grin:  niesplanowane przyłącze gazowe...
Post 1115: cd montażu schodów wewnętrznych, montaż drzwi wewnętrznych, rozpoczęcie montażu kuchni, wiatrołapu i gniazdek. Uruchomienie rolet i przymiarki do docieplenia
Post 1121: kuchnia gotowa, łazienki gotowe, odkurzacz centralny gotowy, rozpoczęcie docieplania elewacji, brama + furtka
Post 1129: wiatrołap gotowy, pierwsi lokatorzy, pierwsze meble, elewacja na gotowo z tynkiem, podprzybitką, cokołem. Przewiert pod światłowód. Kostka: podjazd + opaska wokoło domu

----------


## pawloslaw

Hydrologiem nie jestem, ale osobiscie uwazam ze taki drenaz warto wykonac. Przy duzym deszczu row moze nie zdolac uciagnac calosci wody opadowej, a sam drenaz z powodzeniem mozesz spiac ze zbiornikiem wody opadowej. Warto tez miec mozliwosc podgladu wysokosci wod opadowych poprzez studnie zbiorcza w ktora bedziesz mogl wrzucic pompe zatapialna. Zastanawia mnie tylko co z fundamentami, ale poki nie ma budynku to mysle ze wykop wkolo im nie zaszkodzi. Koszt stosunkowo niewielki, a z czasem docenisz  :smile:  

Jesli chodzi o dysperbit - ja bym to zdarl wszystko (przynajmniej to co luzne) i porzadnie wyczyscil przed polozeniem nowej warstwy. Pytanie czy ekspozycja na slonce przez dluzszy czas nie zalatwila pierwotnego zabezpieczenia na amen.

Nie do konca rozumiem taras wychodzacy na granice dzialki. Dobudowka ma roziwazac ten problem?

----------


## ggdh

> Nie do konca rozumiem taras wychodzacy na granice dzialki. Dobudowka ma roziwazac ten problem?


Poprzedni właściciele musieli zrobić fundament bez pozwolenia, a potem na szybko się ratowali dodając takiego właśnie dziwoląga, żeby je uzyskać. W Starostwie uslyszałem, że nikt z nadzoru tego na pewno nie będzie sprawdzał, więc...  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Trochę sobie popracowałem na działce i po usypaniu 7 dużych "stogów" zielska i badyli, wreszcie mogę spojrzeć na fundament z pewnej odległości:



Pierwsze, co rzuca się w oczy, to całkowicie nieprzemyślane położenie słupa na wprost drzwi na taras. Tak być nie może i po konsultacjach z projektantem będzie inaczej (niebieskie to planowane słupy)  :cool: 



Jedna z belek będzie musiała być całkiem spora i będzie mocno wystawać z sufitu w salonie, ale coś za coś. Da się tam jakieś oświetlenie i pewnie ładnie się wkomponuje.


Wracając do spraw bieżących: jak widać na załączonym obrazku, dysperbit jest w -wizualnie- kiepskim stanie. Postanowiłem popracować nad nim szczotką drucianą i szczerze mówiąc, jakieś wielkie ilości nie schodzą. Głównie odklejone "łuski", a tam gdzie jest warstwa jednolita to nic szorowanie nie daje i nic a nic dysperbit nie ustępuje. Wniosek wyciągam taki, że w dużej mierze stara warstwa ma się dobrze i po usunięciu odstających kawałków i porządnym odkurzeniu będę mógł wszystko ładnie przymalować. 

Wokoło fundamentu jest niewiele miejsca, więc wezmę na dniach pracownika i mi to wszystko Bobcatem odgarnie tak, żeby dało się tam manewrować. Poza tym przydałoby się przesuszyć fundamenty po stronie wewnętrznej, więc usypie sobie rampę i wjedzie minikoparką do środka. Tak czy tak będzie trzeba kopać pod kanalizację.

----------


## ggdh

Dzisiaj od rana dużo się działo.

Ze względu na lekki luz w zleceniach, dwóch pracowników dzisiaj było u mnie. Najpierw naokoło domu odgarnęliśmy ziemię, aby po ludzku pracować przy fundamencie:







Efekt końcowy jest taki:









Z tym malowanie było tak, że skończyliśmy na jednej solidnej warstwie, ponieważ w może 90% stary dysperbit był w jak najlepszym porządku. Jedynie miejscowo odszedł, głównie od strony południowej i trzeba było jeszcze zakleić niedoskonałości w betonie (bąble w większości poniżej 5mm). Od góry nie malowaliśmy, bo plan na następny tydzień jest następujący:

1) styropian 10cm
    PYTANIE: na co kleić? Pewnie taniej wyjdzie zwykłym klejem z wora, ale mniej zachodu na ustrojstwo lepikopodobne. Zanim policzę ile kosztują obie opcje - może ktoś to porównywał i da mi gotowca?  :roll eyes: 

2) na to folia kubełkowa. Kupię szeroką, żeby zrobić od dołu zakładkę z 10cm i jeszcze żeby starczyło na zawinięcie NA fundament, ponieważ:

3) ze środka będziemy wyrzucać piasek, przez fundament na zewnątrz, bo nie wiem jak piasek w środku został zagęszczony i wolę zrobić od nowa + i tak trzeba odkopać do malowania (problem, gdzie to składować w środku?) + trzeba kopać pod kanalizację. Koniec końców i tak trzeba będzie środek wypróżnić, więc od razu się wykorzysta piasek do obsypania już zaizolowanego fundamentu od zewnątrz.


Poza tym znikła kopa humusu / kiepskiej zapiaszczonej ziemi i teraz mam lądowisko dla helikoptera  :big grin: 




Jeszcze się okazało, że na działce mamy wbitą szpilkę, o czym sprzedająca zapomniała wspomnieć. Takie niespodzianki lubię  :cool: 


Co tu jeszcze... aha, szopka. Okazało się, że jest całkiem solidnie zbudowana. Minus, że nie ma drzwi, ale cały front się trzyma na dwóch wkrętach. Na następny weekend wyspawają mi z kątowników drzwi dwuskrzydłowe, bo czemu nie  :yes: 





O. I tyle na teraz  :bye:

----------


## ggdh

Tak mi się przypomniało:

Czy do zagęszczania piasku w środku fundamentu trzeba pożyczyć płytę wibrującą czy może "skoczek" JCB (50-60kg) wystarczy?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Tak mi się przypomniało:
> 
> Czy do zagęszczania piasku w środku fundamentu trzeba pożyczyć płytę wibrującą czy może "skoczek" JCB (50-60kg) wystarczy?


wystarczy, tylko zagęszczej warstwami i zeby piach był wilgotny, jak nie to trochę polewaj wodą.

----------


## ggdh

Super, w takim razie odpada wynajęcie płyty  :smile: 

Jakoś koło czwartku będę starał się zrobić ocieplenie, klejenie na piankę. Na sobotę powinno być wszystko gotowe pod Bobcata i opróżnienie środka.

----------


## pawloslaw

Super to wyszlo. Przy zageszczaniu uwazaj tylko zeby nie przesadzic z woda  :smile: 

Kibicuję.

----------


## ggdh

- Dzień dobry. Czy macie styropian fundamentowy?
- Dzień dobry, tak mamy, droższy i tańszy: 45zl i 26zl / m2. 
- Potrzebuję tak około 55m bieżące, ściana 90cm.
- OK, to 5 kubików powinno wystarczyć, a najwyżej Pan sobie dokupi.
- W takim razie będę za godzinę.

Po godzinie opróżniania dużego IVECO, pojechałem, zapłaciłem za styropian, 2x 20kg dysperbitu, 5 puszek piany do klejenia i 2x pistolet do puszek. Pojechałem na plac się załadować i zaraz wróciłem, bo nie mieli 1/3 styropianu  :mad:  Następna dostawa za ok 1.5 tygodnia. Trzeba będzie dokupić co jest, a jest średnie  :bash:

----------


## ggdh

Wygląda na to, że ociepliliśmy fundament  :big grin:  na razie styropianem EPS 10cm. Niestety dostałem płyty, które nie były najbardziej płaskimi w powiecie i trochę zeszło z klejeniem (trzeba było podpierać). Jeszcze przed wieczorem zdążyłem zapiankować połowę, bo nie spodziewałem się, że będę potrzebował dwóch puszek. Brakujące 1/3 styropianu kupiłem w innym składzie budowlanym i chyba na niego się przerzucę. Milsza obsługa i bardzo chętna do pomocy - nie wciskali mi najdroższych rzeczy, ale merytorycznie tłumaczyli, że "coś za coś".



PYTANIE BRZMI: 

Czy trzeba kłaść siatkę i zacierać klejem? Czy - jak w wielu dziennikach-  wystarczy dać na to folię kubełkową i zasypać? 

Koparka ma wjeżdżać do środku w sobotę, więc przydałoby się to wiedzieć na *"już"*  :cool: 


Zdjęcia wkrótce.

----------


## greatbuilder

Jeśli Ci to coś pomoże to powiem Ci jak ja zrobiłem.

Ociepliłem fundament 10cm XPSem na piance ceresita (CT-84) i położyłem na to siatkę na HOTERze z Atlasa. Po wyschnieciu pomalowałem na biało jakimś gruntem i to opakowałem w folie budowalaną 300 (zwykłą niekubełkową) i zasypałem, tak że 25-30cm wystaje ponad grunt zewnętrzny. I tak sobie siedzi już 3 rok. Nie wiem czy to jest mój stan docelowy. Być może kiedys tam zagladnę. Zrobiłem jak mi sie wydaje trochę porządniej bo wiedziałem że budowa u mnie bedzie się ślimaczyć.

----------


## ggdh

Ale tak po prawdzie to po co to jeszcze zabezpieczać klejem czy siatką? Wody styropian nie wsiąknie, a jak coś przejdzie wilgoci to po to jest dysperbit. Chyba, że coś przeoczyłem i nie do końca rozumiem?

----------


## aiki

Zwykly eps - klej i siatka
Jakiś fundamentowy czy xps - bez kleju i siatki

----------


## ggdh

Robota pali się w rękach  :yes: 



Wczoraj było tak:





A dzisiaj już tak:




4 godziny po skończeniu przeszła solidna ulewa, więc odłożę gruntowanie na jutro - oby pogoda dopisała. Na weekend zaplanowaliśmy zasypywanie od zewnątrz / odkopywanie środka - kupiłem folię kubełkową 150cm, żeby założyć na fundament na okres zimy. I chyba przymierzymy się do kanalizacji. Też macie ją tak głęboko? W drodze kanalizacja jest na ok 2m, pewnie dlatego muszę kopać aż pod ławy...





Rozmawiałem na składzie budowlanym o kanalizacji i facet stwierdził, że tylko Wavin i innych rur / kształtek nie brać nawet za darmo.

Prawda ci to? Czy tylko marketingowy bełkot?

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak, bierz tylko pomarańczowe SN8 od biedy SN4. Ja bym z tą kanalizą szedł płyciej przez ścianę fundamentową. Potem zawsze niżej możesz zejść. A jak teraz zrobisz to pod ławami to potem w górę już będzie ciężko, i bez przepompowni się nie obejdzie. No i mniej będzie kopania w zagęszczonym piachu  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Niestety i tak będzie kopania w piasku, bo chcę odkopać ściany fundamentowe, przesuszyć i zaizolować mazidłem. Wizualnie dysperbit od środka wygląda gorzej niż ten na zewnątrz. Miejscami w ogóle jakby nie było pomalowane albo malowane miotłą brzozową  :big grin: 

Czy też tak macie w projekcie, że stan "0,00", od którego liczone są wysokości\głębokości to posadzka wykończona na gotowo (panele, płytki)? W moim przypadku szczyt ścian fundamentowych jest na "-0,13", o ile dobrze pamiętam.

Jeśli chodzi o głębokość, na jakiej zaplanowano kanalizację, to czasem nie chodzi o zachowanie odpowiednich spadków? Jak dasz dużo większy spadek to nie ma zagrożenia, że mokre będzie lecieć od razu i nie będzie zabierać części stałych tylko je omywać? Tylko sobie gdybam, bo się nie znam  :cool: 

Studzienka rewizyjna jest zaplanowana ok 4m od budynku, a do studzienki w drodze będzie kolejne może 10m.

----------


## Tomasz P.

Witam.
Zwątpiłem po co będziesz wysypywał pospółkę z fundamentu skoro samoistnie się zagęściła po przez nie krótki czas leżakowania oraz opadów atmosferycznych. W tej chwili masz pospółkę zagęszczoną w najskuteczniejszy z możliwych sposobów. Wg. mnie, zadbaj teraz o porządną izolację poziomą. Budujesz na gruncie piaszczystym więc woda, która napadała do środka  poszła głębiej i nie stał w niej fundament.
Ponad to jest jedna prastara prawda, beton lubi wodę.

Mam nadzieję że coś pomogłem a nie namieszałem.
Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## ggdh

Ale, że co? Nie odkopywać ścian i ich nie malować? Większy pożytek będzie z porządnie zagęszczinego środka? Dobrze to rozumiem?

Tak czy tak muszę ściągnąć z wierzchu, bo jest nasypane może 10cm pod krawędź ścian fundamentowych. A izolacja+ wylewka to będzie ok 30cm. I kopanie pod kanalizację też zostawi po sobie bajzel.

----------


## Tomasz P.

Budujesz dom bez podpiwniczenia, tak? 
W takich domach stosuje się izolację przeciw wodną poziomą. Masy dyspersyjne zabezpieczają ściany fundamentowe jedynie przeciw czynnikom korozyjnym z gruntu (kwasowość), w żadnym wypadku nie przeciw wodzie.
Zabrzmi to absurdalnie i wiadome że unika się takich sytuacji ale fundament może nawet stać w wodzie  i nic mu nie będzie, wystarczy zabezpieczyć go (oraz podłogę) od góry  izolacją poziomą aby nie podciągał kapilarnie wody do ścian i podłogi na gruncie. 

Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie wybrania pospółki z budynku, jeżeli to ma wpłynąć na twój wewnętrzny spokój to działaj śmiało tak jak zaplanowałeś. 
I tu się z tobą zgadzam lepiej mieć 100% że jest tak jak powinno być zrobione.

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## ggdh

Piszesz bardzo sensownie  :yes:  muszę jeszcze to przemyśleć, bo może faktycznie nie ma sensu wzruszać tak dobrze zagęszczonej pospółki. Ściągnąć z wierzchu, wykopać pod kanalizację, zagęścić skoczkiem ślady po Bobcacie. Folia, styro, folia, druty, beton i czekanie do wiosny  :big grin:

----------


## pawloslaw

Jak bedziesz kupowal kanalizację, to koniecznie z rdzeniem litym (nie spienionym!). Niezaleznie od klasy SN rdzen spieniony potrafi pekac przy lekkim uderzeniu lopata. Zasada jest taka ze SN8 pod drogi, SN4 pod chodniki i zielen. Wavin utarl sie ze jest najlepszy, ale to juz nie te czasy. Warto rzucic okiem na Kaczmarka. Z drugiej strony Poliplast (teraz jakies Nicole chyba) czy inne magnaplasty to po prostu byle co  :smile: 

Jesli chodzi o styropian polecam go  kazdorazowo zwazyc przed zakupem i kupic ten ktory jest najgestszy. Czesto rzeczywista gestosc odstaje o tej na opakowaniu  :smile: 

http://producencistyropianu.pl/2012/...zed-zakupem-2/

----------


## ggdh

Dzięki! Na pewno wezmę to pod uwagę. 

Jeżeli chodzi o malowanie ścian fundamentowych to chyba faktycznie sobie odpuszczę. Muszę się z tym jeszcze przespać, ale decyzja chyba podjęta. W projekcie mam, że woda nie ma właściwości agresywnych, więc...  :cool: 

A co do mojego planu odnośnie ocieplenia i lania podłogi: 

- folia 0.3mm
- styropian (jeszcze się waham, bo 2x10cm to trochę dużo, może zrobię 2x8cm)
- folia 0.3mm
- zbrojenie (PYTANIE: czy jest konieczne? Bo w wielu dziennikach i poradnikach ludzie leją beton od razu na folię bez zbrojenia).

Oprócz kanalizacji jeszcze wyprowadzę wodę na wierzch i chyba to byłoby na tyle.

----------


## Tomasz P.

Polecam przeczytać dziennik artixa1 tam znajdziesz gotowe rozwiązanie:
link:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C4%99-tanio-)

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## ggdh

Dzięki! Wciągnąłem nosem za jednym podejściem  :big grin: 

Wiele rzeczy mi się rozjaśniło, chociaż jego dom to typowo energooszczędny. U nas będzie trochę bardziej wyluzowane podejście, ale technologie podobne.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

O, kolejny mielczanin. Miło poznać.

Nie odkopuj tych fundamentów, bo to malowanie nie ma większego sensu. Dzisiaj ludzie nawet murki od ogrodzenia malują, ale stare, niemalowane stoją dziesiątki lat i nic im nie jest.

Co do styropianu, to 2x10cm to wcale nie jest jakoś bardzo dużo. Osobiście mam 5+10+15+5 i to już można uznać za przesadę... fakt, poniosło mnie. Samo zbrojenie to koszt jakieś 2,50zł/m2, więc koszt to nie jest duży. Jeśli dasz styropian EPS 100 to możesz z tego zrezygnować. W Mielcu często jednak na składach sprzedawany styropian "pod wylewkę" to EPS 80, a nawet EPS 60. Lepiej dopłacić, żeby potem podłoga nie siadła.

Samozaparcia życzę. Albo nie... wytrwałości. I zdrowia.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja tez bym nie odkopywał fundamentów. 
Pozdrawiam kolejnego samoroba  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

Skoro tyle głosów za zostawieniem fundamentów w spokoju to tak zrobię  :smile:  

Przemek Kardyś, tak z ciekawości, jak możesz, to gdzie się pobudowałeś? Ja w Maliniu (bliżej do rodzinnego Sandomierza  :tongue:  )

----------


## Tomasz P.

Dobra decyzja.  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Podleszany.

----------


## ggdh

Ilu doradzających, tyle opinii: ktoś poddał w wątpliwości mój plan zrobienia stanu zero przed zimą i czekania do wiosny z murowaniem. Według tej osoby (budowlaniec robiący domy pod klucz) lepiej zostawić sam fundament, bo w zimie na pewno będzie woda zamarzać-rozmarzać-zamarzać-itd. I że to niby ma źle wpłynąć na stan nowowylanej podłogi. 

Nie brałem takiej opcji w ogóle pod uwagę, bo to opóźni zabawę na wiosnę o parę ładnych tygodni.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Daj spokój. Stan zero przed zimą, a SSO na wiosnę to norma. Chudziak nie pęknie, a najwyżej odrobinkę się posypie z wierzchu, co absolutnie nie ma znaczenia praktycznego. Chudziak jest tylko po to, żeby dac podparcie. R&K robił tu posadzkę na gotowo z ogrzewaniem przed murami i nic mu się nie stało. Ty też nie pękaj.

----------


## ggdh

Nie mam zamiaru  :smile:  tak mi się właśnie zdawało, że to normalny porządek rzeczy, ale wolałem się upewnić. Dzięki!

----------


## ggdh

Kolejne pytanie: czy znacie przypadek, żeby podłoga siadła na EPS 80? 

Bo tak patrzę na różnych producentów i wygląda to tak, że prawie każdy EPS 80 markowych producentów ma obciążalność 2400kg/m2. Przecież takich obciążeń w domu nie ma! Beton B20 to około 200kg/m2/10cm wylewki, na to jakiś anhydryt pewnie kolejne 100kg/m2. Nawet podczas domówki z tłumem 6 osób / m2 obciążenie ledwo skoczy do 600-800kg/m2 - chociaż i tak NIE, bo nie będzie to obciążenie punktowe na dokładnie 1m2, ale rozłożone na kilku m2 wokoło.

Gdybam sobie czy jest sens dopłacać do 100kPa, jeżeli jest to na bardzo duży "wyrost"? W jakich realnych sytuacjach "życiowych" te 100kPa może być wykorzystane? Jako akwarysta pomyślałem w pierwszej kolejności o dużym akwarium (dużym tzn. 2500 litrów). Taki baniak ma 3m długości i na tylu ciężar ok 3500kg musi się rozłożyć. Dalej zostaje zapas obciążalności EPS 80, nie mowiąc o EPS 100 (który ma raczej w okolicach 3000kg/m2 o ile pamiętam).

----------


## cob_ra

> Kolejne pytanie: czy znacie przypadek, żeby podłoga siadła na EPS 80? 
> Jako akwarysta pomyślałem w pierwszej kolejności o dużym akwarium (dużym tzn. 2500 litrów). Taki baniak ma 3m długości i na tylu ciężar ok 3500kg musi się rozłożyć. Dalej zostaje zapas obciążalności EPS 80, nie mowiąc o EPS 100 (który ma raczej w okolicach 3000kg/m2 o ile pamiętam).


Ja zrobiłem podłogę po całości na eps100. Również będzie stał baniak. Nie jest to jakaś różnica kolosalna w cenie między 80 z 100, tym bardziej, że jest tego u mnie 15cm. To wolałem dać 100.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Osoba o wadze 100kg stojąc na jednej nodze robi nacisk punktowy 10 ton/m2, czyli 100kPa właśnie.

----------


## ggdh

Nikt nie będzie stawał na EPSie, ale na zbrojonej wylewce  :yes: 

A jeśli już rozmawiamy o nacisku to możesz stworzyć diament próbując wcisnąć szpilkę w cegłę posypaną sadzą  :big grin:  ale to chyba nie o to chodzi i nikt tak nie robi.

----------


## Daniellos_

Różnica w cenie to 10%? ile zaoszczędzisz na całej podłodze?

----------


## ggdh

Ja się nie napaliłem na EPS 80, pewnie i tak kupię 100, ale czy są jakieś argumenty za 100? A nie tylko, że "przecież każdy tak robi".

Poza tym 500zł tu, 500zł tam...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Myślę, że nic złego Ci się nie stanie. Ja wybrałem EPS 100 ze względu na dużą grubość, ale przy kilkunastu centymetrach będzie i EPS 80.

----------


## ggdh

Styropian wybrany, będzie albo Genderka albo TermoOrganika EPS100. Wyjdzie tego 24m3 przy grubości 2x10cm. 

Jeszcze jedna kwestia: chudziak. Co determinuje czy go dawać czy nie, bo jakiejś jasne zależności nie znalazłem po przeglądnięciu kilkudziesięciu (może...) dzienników. Jedni dają, inni nie dają. 

Np artix1 w swoim energooszczędnym "Bursztynie" nie dawał. Przemek - dawałeś.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chudziak to wyłącznie stabilne podparcie, więc jeśli jest Ci potrzebne, to warto zrobić. Na przykład stemplowanie sufitu i wykonanie ujemnej strzałki ugięcia bez chudziaka byłoby bardzo trudne, a tak można wbić klina i ustawić jak trzeba, bez ryzyka że na koniec strop będzie pofalowany. Ekipy też lubią chudziaki, bo zwyczajnie łatwiej ustawić rusztowanie na betonie niż na piasku.
Niemniej jednak nie jest to żaden wymóg i można dawać styropian bezpośrednio na zagęszczonym i wypoziomowanym piachu. Szczególnie przy braku stropu szedłbym właśnie w tym kierunku.

----------


## ggdh

Zaraz zaraz. Chyba ja mylę pojęcia, bo pisząc chudziak miałem na myśli beton lany na piasek i pod styropian. A na to wszystko dopiero zazbrojona wylewka, żeby osiągnąć krawędź ścian fundamentowych. Pewnie się da, ale trudno mi sobie wyobrazić stawianie ścian (to chyba o to chodziło z rusztowaniem), gdy w środku dalej błoto  :yes:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja sobie wyobrażam z łatwością. Spoko. Zaufaj sobie i będzie dobrze.

----------


## Cren212

Właściwa wylewka nie musi być zrównana z poziomem ścian fundamentowych. Zwykle do tego poziomu leje się chudziak a dopiero na to ocieplenie ale wcale nie mówię ,że ten pierwszy sposób jest zły. Tu masz przedstawione obie opcje:

----------


## MeArek

> Właściwa wylewka nie musi być zrównana z poziomem ścian fundamentowych. Zwykle do tego poziomu leje się chudziak a dopiero na to ocieplenie ale wcale nie mówię ,że ten pierwszy sposób jest zły. Tu masz przedstawione obie opcje:


Tylko trzeba wiedzieć-ustalić sobie wcześniej poziom zero żeby z wysokością nie przecholować.

----------


## ggdh

Zgadza się. U mnie poziom zero to jest +13cm nad krawędzią fundamentów. Albo coś źle odczytuję. 

Tak czy tak przed ważniejszymi decyzjami będę wszystko konsultował z kim trzeba.

U mnie będzie pospółka na 30cm poniżej ścian fundamentowych: 20cm styro, 10cm wylewka.

----------


## Cren212

> Zgadza się. U mnie poziom zero to jest +13cm nad krawędzią fundamentów. Albo coś źle odczytuję. 
> 
> Tak czy tak przed ważniejszymi decyzjami będę wszystko konsultował z kim trzeba.
> 
> U mnie będzie pospółka na 30cm poniżej ścian fundamentowych: 20cm styro, 10cm wylewka.


To w takim układzie aby osiągnąć poziom zero na wysokość 13cm ponad ściany fundamentowe będziesz musiał dać pewnie kiedyś na chudziak z 5cm styropianu 6,5 wylewki i 1,5cm na warstwe podłogi.

Nie bardzo czaje to dawanie styropianu pod chudy beton i to aż 20cm. Ja bym wylał chudy 8 cm niżej ścian fundamentowych, na to izolacja z papy termozgrzewalnej później 5cm styro w którym rozprowadzasz wodę,następnie 10cm styro,układasz podłogówkę, 5cm wylewki i powiedzmy 1cm podłogi. Takim sposobem osiągasz swój poziom "0". Jeżeli się mylę to mnie poprawcie.

----------


## ggdh

Nie mylisz się, ale to jest jedna z opcji.

Czy szanowne Samoroby mają sposób na określenie czy pospółka jest JUŻ dobrze zagęszczona? Bo dzisiaj kopałem trochę w środku przy fundamentach i podłoże nie stawiało mi jakiegoś zauważalnego oporu. Łopata wchodziła jak w masło. Tyle, że łopata jest mało miarodajna. 

Inne sposoby?

----------


## Tomasz P.

Wbij pręt fi 12 w grunt. Nie powinien  sie wbić głębiej niż 5-10 cm.

----------


## ggdh

Ale ręcznie i naciskać ciężarem ciała?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Powiem tak. Jeśli to stało i w to lał deszcz, to już zadaszone bardziej nie siądzie.

----------


## ggdh

Czyli po wykopaniu kanalizacji i wyrównaniu pod styro, wystarczy zagęścić kopane i powinno być ok. 

A co z jeżdżenie skoczkiem zaraz przy ścianie fundamentowej? Czy lepiej zrobić sobie ubijak ręczny i nie ryzykować?

----------


## greatbuilder

> To w takim układzie aby osiągnąć poziom zero na wysokość 13cm ponad ściany fundamentowe będziesz musiał dać pewnie kiedyś na chudziak z 5cm styropianu 6,5 wylewki i 1,5cm na warstwe podłogi.
> 
> Nie bardzo czaje to dawanie styropianu pod chudy beton i to aż 20cm. Ja bym wylał chudy 8 cm niżej ścian fundamentowych, na to izolacja z papy termozgrzewalnej później 5cm styro w którym rozprowadzasz wodę,następnie 10cm styro,układasz podłogówkę, 5cm wylewki i powiedzmy 1cm podłogi. Takim sposobem osiągasz swój poziom "0". Jeżeli się mylę to mnie poprawcie.


A ja mam pytanie odnośnie tej izolacji poziomej. 
Ty piszesz o papie termozgrzewalnej. 
Artix1 w swoim wątku przywołanym kilkanaście postów wyżej na chudziak przykleił jakąś cieniutka piankę i dał folię budowlaną. 
Ktoś mi kiedyś polecał dać 2 warstwy folii, żeby był poślizg i mogły niezależnie pracować warstwy chudziaka i to co powyżej bez ryzyka podarcia folii (folia dużo bardziej podatna na darcie niż papa). 
Jeszcze inaczej mówił mi przedstawiciel handlowy Izohana. Klarował, że żadna z pap termozgrzewalnych nie ma atestu higienicznego na stosowanie wewnątrz pomieszczeń, a rzekomo mazidła z Izohana mają, chociaż jak sprawdzałem to nigdzie w ich atestach higienicznych nie było to napisane.

Osobiście na dzień dzisiejszy skłaniam się ku pomysłowi Artixa, bo mój chudziak jest również nierówny, chociaż nie jest z B37 więc może coś podszlifuję.

Czy wy szanowni też mieliście takie zagadki przy izolacji podłogi na gruncie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Czyli po wykopaniu kanalizacji i wyrównaniu pod styro, wystarczy zagęścić kopane i powinno być ok. 
> 
> A co z jeżdżenie skoczkiem zaraz przy ścianie fundamentowej? Czy lepiej zrobić sobie ubijak ręczny i nie ryzykować?


Chyba tak. Ja tylko pojeździłem po wierzchu nasypu średnią zagęszczarką, a potem zostawiłem na 3 miesiące. Lało wtedy przez cały miesiąc, więc już tak zostawiłem, choć mam wsypane ponad metr piasku.




> Czy wy szanowni też mieliście takie zagadki przy izolacji podłogi na gruncie?


A po co to izolować? Jeśli tylko jest wyżej niż działka, to jaki to ma niby sens? Żeby zabezpieczyć się przed podciąganiem wystarczy dać folię, a żeby zabezpieczyć folię przed podarciem należy dać pod spód ze 3cm styropianu. Choć szczerze powiedziawszy nie ma to sensu najmniejszego.

----------


## greatbuilder

Ok, dorzucam do puli opcji wariant bez izolacji bo rzekomo nie potrzeba (trochę jakbym słyszał leniwą ekipę co im sie robić nie chce). Poza tym podtrzymuje moje pytanie.

----------


## ggdh

Udało się w poniedziałek ogarnąć folię kubełkową:






Jako, że kupiłem folię o szerokości 150cm, starczyło jej na wywinięcie na fundament - będzie dodatkowa ochrona izolacji.


Co do pospółki: wczoraj u nas nieźle popadało, więc dzisiaj postanowiłem pomachać łopatą w jeszcze wilgotnym piasku. W międzyczasie zrobiłem test z prętem fi 12 i trochę mi witki opadły: pręt ręką wepchnąłem na 25cm. No ki ch.j? 5 czy ileś lat to leży, deszcz na to pada, i takie kwiatki? Już zacząłem planować wywalenie tego w cholerę i wepchnąłem łopatę trochę głębiej. Efekt był taki:






Około 35-40cm pod krawędzią ściany fundamentowej jest INNY piasek - dużo bardziej brązowy niż to beżowo-wyblakłe-niezagęszczalne dziadostwo na powierzchni. Pręt w ruch i co? 2cm wgłąb i boląca ręka. Jest dobrze. Z wierzchu i tak wywalę nadmiar beżowego dziadostwa, żeby zrobić miejsce na styro i wylewkę. Wyrównam, zagęszczę i do przodu!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No przeta gadam Ci.

----------


## ggdh

No przeca słucham Cię  :Lol:

----------


## Cren212

Autorowi dziennika gratuluję postępów w budowie  :smile: 

a co do pytania




> Ktoś mi kiedyś polecał dać 2 warstwy folii, żeby był poślizg i mogły niezależnie pracować warstwy chudziaka i to co powyżej bez ryzyka podarcia folii (folia dużo bardziej podatna na darcie niż papa).


Nie wiem o jakich warstwach chudziaka mówisz. Chudziak to beton wylewany na zagęszczony piasek mający stanowić podbudowę. Co do słuszności kładzenia izolacji to chudy jest na piasku, podciąga wodę, na nim jest styropian. Nieodizolowany styropian będzie wilgotny a każdy wie ,że wtedy jego właściwości izolacyjne są kiepskie  :mad: 
Jak ktoś kiedyś pisał tu na forum połóż kawałek folii na betonie i przejdź się po niej. Dziurki nieraz niezauważalne zawsze powstaną. Dobrze zgrzana papa daje znacznie większą pewność i za te pieniądze ja bym nie ryzykował nic innego. Co do atestów higienicznych się nie wypowiem bo nie mam pojęcia.

Odnośnie przedstawicieli to wiedz że np. Mango też przedstawia swoje produkty jako te najlepsze a co są warte każdy wie  :yes:  tak więc podchodź do wszystkiego z dystansem  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tyle tylko że styropian to nie chudziak i wody nie podciąga. Styropian sam w sobie jest dobrą barierą zarówno dla wody, jak i pary wodnej. 
Robiąc wylewkę bezpośrednio na gruncie trzeba ją odciąć od spodniej warstwy piasku. Wtedy folia jest konieczna, ale przy styropianie już niezupełnie.
Tym niemniej dla świętego spokoju daj normalnie folię na chudziaka i na to styropian, albo folię pod chudziaka i na to już styropian bez folii.

----------


## ggdh

Kolejna rzecz mi przyszła do głowy: czy ceny materiałów budowlanych podlegają sezonowym wahaniom? Bo tak na logikę produkcja musi być, ale zbyt np w zimie jest mniejszy, bo nikt (prawie) nie buduje?

----------


## Daniellos_

Tak. Na pewno styropian ma ceny niższe poza sezonem, ale podejrzewam, że sytuacja ma się podobnie w całej branży.

----------


## greatbuilder

> Autorowi dziennika gratuluję postępów w budowie 
> 
> a co do pytania
> 
> 
> 
> Nie wiem o jakich warstwach chudziaka mówisz. Chudziak to beton wylewany na zagęszczony piasek mający stanowić podbudowę. Co do słuszności kładzenia izolacji to chudy jest na piasku, podciąga wodę, na nim jest styropian. Nieodizolowany styropian będzie wilgotny a każdy wie ,że wtedy jego właściwości izolacyjne są kiepskie 
> Jak ktoś kiedyś pisał tu na forum połóż kawałek folii na betonie i przejdź się po niej. Dziurki nieraz niezauważalne zawsze powstaną. Dobrze zgrzana papa daje znacznie większą pewność i za te pieniądze ja bym nie ryzykował nic innego. Co do atestów higienicznych się nie wypowiem bo nie mam pojęcia.
> 
> Odnośnie przedstawicieli to wiedz że np. Mango też przedstawia swoje produkty jako te najlepsze a co są warte każdy wie  tak więc podchodź do wszystkiego z dystansem


Dzieki za odpowiedź, chociaż pytanie nadal podtrzymuję bo nic mąrzejszy nie jestem.

Trochę musiałem się niejasno wyrazić. Nie pisałem o kilku warstwach chudziaka, tylko o warstwie chudziaka oraz warstwach które sa powyżej, czyli styropian, wylewka i co tam kto jeszcze ma. 

To że folia nawet "gruba 300" mniej sie nadaje niż papa to się wydaje logiczne, z uwagi na jej mniejszą trwałość w kontakcie z betonem. 

Dlatego też zapytałem czy da się jakoś zastosować folię w taki sposób, żeby wyelimonować możliwość jej uszkodzenia. Jeden ze sposobów to położenie jej na cienkiej warstwie pianki. Brak kontaktu z betonem być może zrobi robotę. Położenie drugiej warstwy na logikę tez moż ebyć korzystne. To co nad chudziakiem, czyli styropian, potem wylewka może pracować. Jeśli nie przy docelowym użołeniu to na pewno przy układaniu. 

Ty sugerujesz papę bez ryzyka. Wiem, że papa załatwiłaby sprawę, ale właśnie martwi mnie czy to zdrowe jak jakieś papie zapaszki się będa sączyc przez lata w noski domowników. 

Na koniec. Gdybym podchodził z bezgraniczną wiarą do przedstawicieli handlowych to bym tego pytania nie zadawał tylko maział sobie podłogę jakimś WM-2k czy co to oni tam maja w tym izohanie.

----------


## ggdh

Małe postępy, bo czasu brak. Ale zawsze coś:

1.


2.


3.




Jutro mam spotkanie w biurze projektowym, aby ustalić plan działania, bo do tej pory to faktycznie "samorobienie"  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Kolejny element układanki gotowy:





Działka ogołocona do czysta około miesiąc temu i z powrotem zdążyła zarosnąć (zdjecie 1)  :eek: 

Udało mi się odsłonić jeden z boków działki, do tej pory zarośnięty jakimś bzem i samosiejkami sosny. Wszystko nabiera kształtu.


Gdzieś zapodziałem (albo nie dostałem i przeoczyłem) PnB, więc muszę otrzymać kopię ze starostwa. Potem jeden wniosek i przepiszemy PnB na nas. Nawet kupując ze wszelkimi pozwoleniami i zaprojektowanymi przyłączami papierologii nie unikniesz  :mad: 


Na początek września planuję kopanie kanalizacji i powoli ogarniam listę zakupów.

----------


## ggdh

Mamy KierBuda!

Ustaliliśmy plan działania na ten rok i kilka kwestii na przyszły:

- na pospółkę damy chudziaka B10, na to styropian według mojego uznania (20cm), na to 10cm chudziaka na wierzch i zbrojenie pod ściankami działowymi.
- słup w salonie leci w niebyt, wyleje się dwa dodatkowe słupy, żeby podeprzeć długie podciągi, a żeby odciążyć strop zmienimy go z Terivy na Ackremana. Będzie taniej, ciszej i ogólnie bardziej groovy  :roll eyes: 
- w projekcie mam ścianę jednowarstwową 36cm z BK, co jest nieporozumieniem w 2016r. Zmieniamy na ceramikę 25cm i na to jakiś rozgarnięty styropian 15-20cm. 


Poza tym na czwartek powinienem mieć uwierzytelnioną kopię PnB ze starostwa, jutro muszę załatwić starego KierBuda (nie załatwić jak Leon Zawodowiec, ale zdobyć podpis z rezygnacją z prowadzenia budowy  :big grin: ). Jeszcze w tym tygodniu, jak będzie czas, to postaram się usunąć fundament pod słup w salonie.


Mógłby się ktoś podzielić doświadczeniami ze zbrojeniem chudziaka pod ścianki działowe?


O. I tyle na teraz  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> niebyt


... mówi sie netbet , a nie niebyt :wink: 

pod działówki na czudziaka wrzuć cokolwiek.... i tak wytrzyma.....spoko luz.... to nie apteka :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## ggdh

POWÓDŹ!!! 


Eee, tylko żartuję  :big lol: 

Przyłożyłem abisynkę do stopy wcześniej nakręconej na wystającą szpilkę, dokręciłem dwie śruby mocujące - palcami, machnąłem 6 razy i...  trysnęło!




Woda czysta i klarowna (wlałem w butelkę po mineralce). Ciekawe czy jej wystarczy, żeby oblecieć chudziaka po wylaniu, żeby nie spękał  :roll eyes:

----------


## ggdh

Dostałem ofertę na styropian na podłogę w cenie 167PLN/m3. EPS100/0.037 z Izolbetu. W Mielcu nic lepszego raczej nie dostanę w porównywalnej cenie. Najbliższy cenowo jest za 20zl więcej na m3, czyli wyjdzie prawie 500zl na całości. ]

Będę musiał po to pojechać 35km, bo sobie zażyczyli 120zl za transport.

BRAĆ?  :Confused:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Brałem za 145 zeta EPS 100 z transportem.

----------


## ggdh

Kiedy to było i gdzie? Bo nigdzie nie znalazłem niczego nawet zbliżonego do tej ceny. Najwyżej jakiś eps70/80.

----------


## ggdh

Jako, że powoli szykuję się do kanalizacji, mam kilka aspektów do oceny (tzn czy nie ma rażących błędów w rozumowaniu  :wink:  ):

1) od fundamentów do studzienki w drodze mam około 24m ( 4.5m do studzienki rewizyjnej i około 20m do drogi). Utrzymując 3% spadek na całości, potrzebuje zejść około 75cm (3cm na każdym metrze), czyli powinno mi starczyć "gruntu pod nogami". Górna krawędź ściany fundamentowej jest sporo powyżej drogi, Ci jest chyba oczywiste. Rurami (fi 160) mam w sumie przejść pod 3 ławami i będziemy tak kopać, żeby być jak najpłycej.

2) pisałem wcześniej, że wszystko wskazuje na to, że zagęszczone jest dwie warstwy piasku, gdzie wierzchnia jest fatalna - ciężko cokolwiek z tym zrobić. Tak czy tak muszę zrobić ok 40cm miejsca na chudziak-styropian-chudziak. I tu pytanie odnośnie kopania pod rury? Jak to później zagęścić? Kładę rury (GŁĘBOKO), sypnę warstwę piasku i ogień skoczkiem? Nie popęka to? Mam zamiar kupić rury z rdzeniem litym. Widziałem u kogoś, że kopali pod rury już w zagęszczonym, ale u mnie to nie przejdzie, bo trzeba kopać głęboko i ręcznie tego nie będę robił, zwłaszcza, że mam własną koparkę. Trochę obawiam się tego zagęszczania.

3) w projekcie mam, że przy wyjściu z budynku pod najbardziej zewnętrzną ławą mam dać rurę osłonową 250mm. Nie jest w żaden sposób rozrysowane przejście pod innymi ławami - czy też mam dać taką rurę osłonową pod każdą ławą?


Ze spraw bieżących: byłem w gminnych wodociągach/kanalizacjach trochę pomarudzić o zaprojektowanym przyłączu wodnym. Mam niby podpiąć się obok hydrantu, ale żeby zachować ok 1m od niego (tak się zwyczajowo robi) musiałbym kopać pod rowem. Więc mi powiedzieli, że jak uzyskam zgodę od właściciela działki, na której jest wodociąg (po drugiej stronie drogi) to im to lotto jak się podłączę. Tylko, że właściciel jest gdzieś w Skandynawii i ani widu ani słychu. Mam nr telefonu, ale średnio to widzę. Druga działka jest zapuszczona, więc też może być lipa.

Czas pokaże  :roll eyes:

----------


## ggdh

Skoro nikt nic nie wniósł do moich dywagacji, postanowiłem zasięgnąć języka u tzw. "praktyka".

- idziemy przez fundamenty, bo pod ławami to tak niepraktyczne jak to tylko możliwe. Kopiąc na wymaganą głębokość w czystym piasku (bo pod pospółką jest piasek "rodzimy") byśmy potrzebowali rozpórek do wykopów albo wykopów szerokości 1m+. Inaczej będzie się obrywać i ustawimy g.... uzik a nie spadki.

- rura ϕ160 na całej długości przyłącza jest nieporozumieniem, zwłaszcza odcinek do kuchni - będzie zarastać skoro ścieków będzie 1cm na dnie. Między pionem w kuchni (w której będzie i tak ϕ50 do zlewu) a następnym trójnikiem jest ponad 5m bezsensownie szerokiej rury.

- odebrałem wszystkie elementy (i pewnie 50% dodatkowe na zapas) i jutro startujemy. Pogoda ma być ok.

- byłem w betoniarni pytać o B30 na 250m2 posadzki (jakieś 35m3) w firmie i przy okazji zapytałem o chudziak dla mnie:  jest po 160,- netto / m3 razem z pompą. Myślę, że to przyzwoita cena. 


Mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie prac planowanych wkrótce: czy muszę dawać styropian pionowy między ścianą fundamentową a chudziakiem/EPSem poziomym? W wielu dziennikach widziałem, że nie dają. Ale w niektórych dają... Jak dać to jaki? EPS100? Będzie podłoga pracować w poziomie?

Dylematy, dylematy...




A tak swoją drogą to w ogóle nie jestem przekonany do dawania chudziaka na pospółkę. KierBud tak zaproponował. Wiele osób daje na pospółkę folię, na to styro, a na wierzch chudziaka  :Confused:

----------


## sebcioc55

> A tak swoją drogą to w ogóle nie jestem przekonany do dawania chudziaka na pospółkę. KierBud tak zaproponował. Wiele osób daje na pospółkę folię, na to styro, a na wierzch chudziaka


tak by chyba było najrozsądniej  :smile:  co do EPS pionowego jak na rysunku to ja bym tak zrobił gdybym robił tego rodzaju fundament. Likwidujesz mostek chudziak-fundament chyba forumowy atrix tak robił i barthez chyba też.

----------


## ggdh

No właśnie na dzienniku atrixa się w dużej mierze opieram  :smile:  

A jaki ten EPS dać? Jakiegoś ściskanie tam nie będzie, chyba że podłoga zacznie pływać na boki, co raczej wątpliwe.

----------


## ggdh

Nigdy nie rozumiałem, dlaczego prowadzący dzienniki budowy robią przerwy we wpisach, bo "nie mieli czasu". No to już wiem  :cool: 

- kanalizacja zrobiona, główna Φ110, z budynku wychodzi Φ160. Kuchnia Φ50, łazienka 2x Φ110 (pion do górnej łazienki i kibelek na dole). W pomieszczeniach gospodarczych (noooo, nie będzie garażu w bryle  :wink: ) kratki w podłodze Φ50 i jeszcze Φ50 pod piecem na kondensat. I jeszcze jeden pion do górnej łazienki Φ110. Spadki zachowane na 2-3%, więc zgodnie z projektem.

- pospółka zagęszczona na -30cm poniżej ścian fundamentowych. EPS100 kupiony. Postanowiłem, że jednak na piasek nie będę dawał chudziaka, bo i na co? Wierzchni chudziak będzie odcięty od wilgoci przez 0.3mm folia - 2x10cm EPS100 - 0.3mm folia. Chwaliłem się szpilką i abisynką? Więc otrzymała mały upgrade i laliśmy wodę prosto na pospółkę: WIADRA to moje nemesis!



Na przeciągu dwóch dni wlaliśmy minimum 5000L wody. Na to 2 dni zagęszczarki i chyba lepiej już nie będzie  :cool:  Aha, zagęszczarki, bo skoczek to jednak kiepski pomysł był, za bardzo rozgarnia na boki.


Po tych trzech dniach wygląda to mniej więcej tak (pierwszy plan to na zewnątrz):



A w wolnej chwili odkopano rów - na całej długości jest faktycznie wyjombowany   :smile: 





*Mam pytanko odnośnie styropianu na odcięcie fundamentów od chudziaka: czy 4cm też da radę? Atrix dawał 5cm, w kilku innych dziennikach też podobnie. A ja mam 34 płyty EPS200 za darmo, tyle że właśnie grubości 4cm. Da radę? 34 płyty to 17m2, ja potrzebuję 25m2, ale zawsze coś. A ten EPS200 leży i raczej już nie znajdzie zastosowania, ani nikt go nie chciał przygarnąć na OLX...*

----------


## ggdh

My tu gadu gadu (właściwie nie), a robota postępuje. Cały fundament obkleiłem EPSem200 i dokupiłem EPS80 tam gdzie brakło (1 paczka). 






To moje nieszczęsne pęknięcie na fundamencie, które miałem zignorować zaczyna kłuć mnie w oczy, a że i tak trzeba będzie zlikwidować "wycięcie" na bramę garażową, będzie naprawione. Nawiercimy poziomo i pionowo, damy zbrojenie (coś czuję, że samo wycięcie nie ma wieńca, inaczej by nie pękło  :mad: ), zaszalujemy, B20 i będzie jak nowe  :roll eyes:  (pęknięcie widoczne w prawej dolnej części wycięcia na bramę):

----------


## Daniellos_

Tyle czasu stały fundamenty poniewierane, ale w końcu się doczekały - mają ciepło na zimę  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

*MAMY STAN ZERO* (prawie...)

Przy sprzyjającym oknie pogodowym udało nam się rozłożyć folię i styropian w jedno popołudnie. Ilość styropianu, jaki się zmieścił, zgodziła się z moimi obliczeniami do ok 0.4m3, więc całkiem nieźle  :roll eyes:  zostało mi kilka paczek, bo zamawiając bazowałem na rysunkach w Sketchupie, które zrobiłem na podstawie projektu. A w projekcie miałem ściany fundamentowe szerokości 25cm, a w rzeczywistości są 30cm. Stąd różnica. Dopiero po zamówieniu spostrzegłem, że nie zaktualizowałem pliku, ale mniejsza z tym. 
Na całość weszło ok 250m2 folii 0.3mm i tu takie buty: folia 0.3mm za 85zl za 100m2 _kontra_ folia 0.3mm za 125zl za 100m2. Różnica w sztywności olbrzymia i w ogólnym "odczuciu" to są dwa różne materiały. Ta tania przy próbie cięcia niezbyt ostrym nożem darła się jak zasłonka, droższa tylko się naciągała tam, gdzie nie mógł przejść nóż. 




Folię mocowaliśmy do styropianu za pomocą kołków 16cm tak aby złapać obie 10cm warstwy. I dobrze, bo pod sam koniec układania nieźle zaczęło wiać. 




Pod koniec dnia całość wyglądała tak: 




Na zdjęciu widać wycięcie w ścianie fundamentowej na bramę garażową, której nie będzie. Zazbroiliśmy jak się tylko dało wpuszczając (wbijając na ciasno) pręty Φ14 na głębokość wiertła, czyli ok 30cm, zarówno w poziomie jak i w pionie. I jeszcze w samo pęknięcie, które nie drgnęło od zakupu działki i klej na styropianie fundamentowym nie ma nawet mikroryski. Będzie DOBRZE. I jeszcze z bliska: 




Wewnętrzny szalunek jest gotowy (EPS200), na zewnątrz dam styropian fundamentowy 10cm i po podparciu jakimiś deskami posłuży za szalunek zewnętrzny. A że jeszcze nie jest to zrobione, napisałem, że mamy prawie STAN ZERO  :wink: 



Jedna słabo przespana noc, z wyczekiwaniem czy będzie deszcz czy nie (BYŁ) i następnego dnia o 7.30 zjawiła się ekipa od chudziaka - rozpędem zrobili u mnie po zrobieniu 150m2 wylewki w firmie. Zuch chłopaki - 13m3 chudziaka wylali i wyrównali w nie więcej niż 2 godziny. Na całości jest położona siatka zbrojeniowa 2 lub 3mm z oczkami 10cm. 




Byłem wczoraj podlać i powierzchnia nie jest może płaska jak lustro i pewnie miejscami jest z 1cm wyżej, ale i tak jestem bardzo zadowolony i wreszcie mogę trochę odetchnąć  :cool:  Jutro mam dostać pierwszą wycenę na mury i stropy (robocizna z materiałami). Byle do wiosny!

----------


## ggdh

I dostałem wycenę - wydaje mi się, że trochę drogo, bo wyszło tego ok 76k PLN z materiałami (ściany nośne, działowe, strop Ackerman + 3 kominy). Trochę z tego trzeba urwać, bo będzie jeden komin - tak się złożyło, że kominek i piec gazowy są po dwóch stronach jednego komina. Damy tam dwa przewody dymne i będzie wszystko grało.

W związku z wyceną taką a nie inną bardzo mocno skłaniam się ku systemowi gospodarczemu, tzn. ja załatwiam materiały i znajduję sobie murarza, a on dobiera sobie pomocników.

Rozmawiałem z kolegą, który będzie robić mi wentylację mechaniczną i wyszły 2 babole: nie zrobiłem czerpni pod kominek i nie dałem pod fundamentem wejścia do powietrznego GWC. Z kominkiem to nie problem - dam płaski kanał w chudziaku (podkuję 5cm i potem reszta schowa się w izolacji nachudziakowej (jest takie słowo? Już jest...). A co do GWC: da się to jakoś inaczej puścić? Będzie to z tyłu domu, więc rura może wejść przez ścianę powyżej fundamentu i powinno dać się ją zaizolować i jakoś ładnie zabudować. Tyle teorii. Robił tak ktoś?

----------


## aiki

Zajrzyj do mnie. Wchodziłem pod drzwiami w kotłowni.

----------


## ggdh

Podpowiedz nr postu, bo 16 stron i nic  :big grin:  nie za bardzo mam czas wciągnąć wszystko...

----------


## aiki

#844

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja mam wejście GWC po ścianie, na poddasze.

----------


## ggdh

Z tego co w weekend przeczytałem o WM, rekuperatorach i powietrznym GWC:

- hałas nie powinien być problemem, o ile wszystko będzie pracować jak powinno,
- reku wyląduje w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, nie na stryszku jak wcześniej planowałem (bo wydajność w ogrzewanym pomieszczeniu będzie wyższa),
- GWC przez ścianę to nie problem,
- rury antybakteryjne po 90zl/mb? Taaaaa  :big lol: 


Jestem na etapie kreślenia chałupy w Sketchupie, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Mam jeden problem z moim projektem: garaż był zaprojektowany ok 30cm niżej niż reszta domu, dzięki temu łazienka znajdująca się powyżej również była w miarę "wysoka". Po zrezygnowaniu z garaży i zrobieniu chudziaka na równo na całej powierzchni mam dwie opcje: podwyższę ściankę kolankową, aby wysokość łazienki była jak przy "niskim" garażu albo zrobię niżej strop tam gdzie miał być garaż i pomieszczenia będą miały 230cm wysykości. 

Jakieś sugestie? Podniesienie ścianki kolankowej jest gites, bo powierzchnia użytkowa na całym poddaszu się powiększy, ale nie wiem co na to KierBud powie...

----------


## pawloslaw

Nie do konca rozumiem co dokladnie chcesz zrobic z tym stropem / scianka kolankowa. Zlicowales chudziaka w garażu z chudziakiem czesci mieszkalnej, czy chudziaka i strop nad garazem?  Ilekroc czytam Twojego posta to wychodzi mi co innego  :big grin: 

Wysokosc pomieszczen jest z gory narzucona w rozporzadzeniu, przez co teoretycznie moze wplynac na decyzje KB i/lub odbior koncowy (wszystko zalezy jaka faktycznie ta wysokosc bedzie i co bedzie w tych pomieszczeniach). Zmiana wysokosci scianki kolankowej spowoduje koniecznosc wykonania projektu zamiennego, z uwagi na zmiane kubatury budynku.  Z doświadczenia jednak powiem ze pomieszczenie h=230 to najwyzej na gospodarcze sie nadaje  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Tam gdzie miał być garaż to co teraz będzie? 230 daje efekt prztłoczenia sufitem  :smile:  jak to część użytkowa to nie polecam.

----------


## ggdh

Tak, zlicowałem chudziaka w pomieszczeniu, które miało być garażem, z resztą domu. Będzie ono podzielone mniej więcej na połowę: część od frontu z oknem to będzie moja "samcza jama" (z ang. _man-cave_  :wink: ), a część od tyłu to będzie pomieszczenie gospodarcze (pralka, regały, rowery - a mam ich 4 i nie mogą być oparte "byle jak", bo to nie ten pułap $$).

Z tą ścianką kolankową to myślałem, że wystarczy dać więcej stali w trzpieniach, KB coś doradzi, i jakoś tak będzie. Wszędzie wokoło słyszę, że ludzie podnoszą dach o cegłę/dwie cegły i nikt z tym nie miał żadnych problemów.

Dłubię sobie w Sketchupie i rysuję chałupę - jak coś będę miał wartego pokazania to pokażę.

----------


## pawloslaw

Teoretycznie kazda zmiana kubatury jest zmiana istotna i wymaga wykonania projektu zamiennego. W praktyce wiem, ze na odbior domku nikt nie przychodzi, a nadzor nie czepia sie tego jednego czy dwoch bloczkow. Decyzja KB, ktory na pewno zna realia w Twojej miescinie  :smile: 

Jesli chodzi o pomieszczenia to zlicowalbym takze strop i podniosl ta lazienke do gory. Wg mnie zadna przyjemnosc miec stopien w lazience  :wink:  Moglbys wrzucic zdjecie przekroju przez te pomieszczenia?

----------


## ggdh

Mogę więcej  :cool: 

To zdjęcie z realizacji tego projektu, które jest na stronie biura, gdzie projekt był kupiony:



Nie dziwne, że chcę tego uniknąć  :bash:

----------


## Daniellos_

nie ma fotki...

----------


## ggdh

I już mogę śmiało powiedzieć, że mam stan zero, bez żadnych "prawie"  :cool: 

Dzisiaj zalaliśmy brakującą część fundamentu, a że w cementowni była minimalna ilość suchego B20, jaki dowożą, kupiliśmy "trochę" za dużo  :big grin: 

Fundament:






A reszta betonu posłużyła do zrobienia posadzki w szopie. Mamy najlepsze 1/3 posadzki w szopie budowlanej w powiecie  :cool:

----------


## AG_home

cześć, 

Gratuluję wykonanej roboty. Dobrze że udało Ci się zdążyć przed zimą ze stanem zero - my też mieliśmy taki plan, ale ostatecznie musieliśmy zmienić decyzję i zaczniemy prace dopiero w marcu 2017.
Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem ze wcześniejszych Twoich postów, to zmieniłeś decyzję i nie dawałeś chudziaka pod styropian? Czyli idąc po kolei od dołu wygląda to u Ciebie tak: 1. ubita pospółka 2. Folia 3. Chudziak (na równi z ostatnią warstwą bloczka). Na to zrobisz styropian (2x10cm?) i na to jastrych?

Powiedz jeszcze proszę na jakiej wysokości względem gruntu masz wyciągnięta ściane fundamentową.

Dziękuje

----------


## ggdh

Nie, kolejność była taka: pospółka, folia, 2 x 10cm EPS100, folia, chudziak. Chudziak jest na równi ze szczytem ściany fundamentowej (mam fundament lany, nie z bloczków).  Do tego chudziak jest odcięty od fundamentu za pomocą EPS200 (taki miałem za darmo) o grubości 4cm przyklejonego pionowo do fundamentów od wewnątrz.

Szczyt ściany fundamentowej jest ok 50cm nad gruntem.

----------


## AG_home

OK. Czyli robisz tak jak *artix1*. Na chudziaka dasz pewnie folię, styro EPS 100 2x5cm, folię i jastrych?

----------


## ggdh

Mniej więcej taki plan  :smile:

----------


## AG_home

Nasunęło mi się jeszcze jedno pytanie odnośnie podłogi na gruncie. Widzę że Ty i *artix1* daliście podwójną warstwę styropianu tzn. pierwsza (20cm) pod chudziakiem druga (10cm) nad nim. Z tego codo tej pory wyczytałem to z reguły dają jedną warstwę styro na chudziaku. Czy miałeś obawy że jedna warstwa to mało?Skąd ta decyzja? Ja jestem dopiero przed rozpoczęciem budowy stąd moja wątpliwość.

pzdr

----------


## ggdh

Dwie warstwy, żeby układać je na zakładkę. Myślę, że jak będziesz miał frezowany to wystarczy jedna warstwa. Poza tym jak nie masz pospółki płaskiej jak lustro to na dwóch warstwach trochę łatwiej zgubić te nierówności.


A czekaj, nie o to pytasz  :tongue:  lubię mieć ciepło i sucho  :smile: 


Sa na forum tacy, którzy mają mają na podłodze jeszcze więcej styro...

----------


## Daniellos_

Gratuluję stanu zero! Koniec na ten sezon?

----------


## ggdh

Myślę, że tak. Chyba całkiem nieźle, zważywszy że kupiliśmy działkę jakoś w połowie lipca  :big grin:

----------


## pawloslaw

Niezle tempo, zeby moje bylo w polowie takie jak u Ciebie to bylbym przeszczesliwy. Wyczarowałeś coś w sketchupie?

----------


## matlacz

Cześć, odwiedziłem przeczytałem.
Życzę powodzenia i samozaparcia. 
Co do ścian, stropu itd. nie pomogę z wyceną bo ja robiłem sam po usłyszeniu za robociznę 10 000 zł za same ściany działowe na parterze. Ale to inna historia  :smile:  
U mnie od początku nie było ani 1 majstra do pracy  :wink:  Mam po prostu pecha bo jak już coś z kimś umówiłem to później odmawiał przesuwał itp. 
Będę zaglądał.

----------


## ggdh

W sketchupie powoli coś rzeźbię, ale ciężko mi idzie z poddaszem. W końcu coś pokażę.

Wiadomość dnia jest taka, że dostaliśmy PnB! Tzn udało nam się je na nas przepisać bez zbędnych zgrzytów.


Jako, że na ten rok zakończyłem robótki ręczne to nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak tylko się dokształcać. Będę zatem umieszczał tu swoje przemyślenia / dylematy i zachęcam do dyskusji i rozwiązania niejasności!

----------


## ggdh

KOMINY

W projekcie mam ich trzy: w kuchni, łazience i pom gosp do pieca gazowego i kominka po drugiej stronie ściany w salonie. Będę robił wentylację mechaniczną i nie widzę sensu stawiania dwóch kominów wentylacyjnych. Mogę sobie ot tak z nich zrezygnować? Ich postawienie - chcę systemowe - to pewnie parę ładnych tysięcy, które mógłbym przeznaczyć na coś innego.

Druga sprawa to właśnie komin, który na pewno zostanie. Jak wspomniałem będą do niego podłączone piec gazowy w pomieszczeniu gospodarczej i po drugiej stronie kominek w salonie. Czyli będę potrzebował dwóch kanałów dymnych. A co z resztą? Ten komin w projekcie ma pewnie ok 120cm szerokości ze względu na kanały wentylacyjne, których nie będę potrzebował. Mam robić tylko te dwa dymne?

----------


## ggdh

ŚCIANY NOŚNE

Niby wybrałem już materiał, z którego powstanie dom - ceramikę, ale czytając różne dzienniki dochodzę do wniosku, że za wcześnie skreśliłem BK. 

1) łatwość murowania - duże klocki, zaprawa z worka. Ale ciężkie do noszenia.
2) lepsze parametry cieplne - przy tej samej grubości ściany.
3) gładka ściana - o ile ekipa nie odwali fuszerki. O ile tynk na takiej ścianie będzie tańszy do samorobienia niż na ceramice? 
4) rzeźbienie pod instalacje - rylec i bruzda pod kabel gotowa. 

Wyjdzie trochę drożej niż z ceramiki (tak mi się wydaje), ale mniejszy nakład pracy. 

Dylematy, dylematy...

----------


## Daniellos_

Kanały kominów zostaw tylko te potrzebne.

A co przemawia za murowaniem z ceramiki? Faktycznie wyjdzie taniej od BK? Jeśli faktycznie tak, to różnica będzie marginalna. Jak sam bedziesz murowal to pomyśl jeszcze o dociananiu pustaków. No i więcej roboty bo mniejsze od bloczków BK.

----------


## sebcioc55

Kanały zostaw tylko dymowe, kominy powinien skreślić architekt adaptujący albo kierbud.
Jeżeli chodzi o materiał na ściany to ja jedyną przewaga ceramiki nad BK jaką widze to nośność, cena wychodzi podobnie. Moim zdaniem BK lepszy pod kazdym innym względem.

----------


## ggdh

Ano właśnie. Na samym początku nastawiałem się na BK, ale KierBud mocno zasugerował ceramikę i na to przystałem. Muszę z nim to przegadać.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ano właśnie. Na samym początku nastawiałem się na BK, ale KierBud mocno zasugerował ceramikę i na to przystałem. Muszę z nim to przegadać.


Kiierbud nie jest tutaj decydentem. Jak projekt dopuszcza BK to ja nie widze przeciwwskazań.

----------


## ggdh

Projekt jest lekko wiekowy i oryginalnie jest w nim ściana jednowarstwowa z 36cm BK.

----------


## karster

Witam

Gratuluję stanu zerowego  :smile:  ja mam nadzieje zacząć lada dzień i oby pogoda dopisała to chociaż wymuruje caly fundament i malnę go mazidlem na zimę a + zasypie piaskiem wewnatrz na zime. Chudziaka pewnie i tak już ki sie nie uda zrobić a poza tym myślę,  ze moze cos by moglo sie stać przez zime?

Co do scian to z racji, ze buduje sam (taki mam zamiar i niezawaham sie spróbować) w grę wchodzi w zasadzie wszystko co mozna układać na zaprawę w piance. Do niedawna myślałem tylko o dryfixie ale jest juz cała masa innych pianek i nie mam na mysli chociażby tytanaa bo znalazłem co najmniej dwie inne.  Kolejny wymóg to dokładność wymiarów no i tutaj pustaki szlifowane jak dryfix mają 0.3mm chyba ciężko to porównać z jakims solbetem? Ludzie budują z solbetu na pianie ale ile przy tym musza sie naszlifowac....

----------


## Daniellos_

> Ludzie budują z solbetu na pianie ale ile przy tym musza sie naszlifowac....


Ale szlifowanie BK to pikuś. Nawet jak każdą warstwę trzebaby z grubsza przelecieć to zajmuje tylko chwilę.

Bierzta chopy betony komórkowe i budujta!

@ggdh- nawet jak masz w orginale ścianę 36 i przepisałeś PnB na siebie to możesz zrobić BK 24 + 12cm jakiegoś styro 031, albo nawet grubiej. Mój KB mówi, że tolerancja wymiarów zewnętrznych to 5cm. Jeśli nie łgał to mógłbys dac 17cm styro bez konsekwencji.

Albo przerobić na silkę 18cm+18 styro...

----------


## ggdh

Ale to chodzi o grubość ściany czy o wymiary zewnętrzne budynku?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Rób z BK, albo z silki. Z BK można latwo samemu i jest satysfakcja, ciepło i oszczędności. Wymiary mają tolerancje 10cm. O nośność BK się nie martw, najwyżej jeśli blisko drogi to może być hałas.

----------


## ggdh

A co do wyboru BK, a raczej producenta: jest jakoś, który lepiej trzyma wymiary czy wszyscy walą to samo i tak czy tak trzeba szlifować?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ponoć ytong lepszy, ale Solbet też bez tragedii. Szlifowalem co 3 warstwy. Całkiem dobrze idzie tarka do styropianu, ale lepiej taką do welny.

----------


## ggdh

A co z tynkowaniem takiej ściany? Bo na logikę jak jest ona dużo bardziej płaska i równa to i tynkowanie powinno być łatwiejsze. Dzisiaj mi Teść powiedział, że jak sam budował x lat temu i BK to była egzotyka, często tynki odparzały. Wyobrażam sobie, że teraz nie ma z tym problemu. Jak to wygląda od strony praktycznej? Do ogarnięcia samemu

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tynki samemu to w ogóle trudny temat. Ja bym sam nie tynkował, a dla ekipy to bez znaczenia.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja u siebie rozpatruję 3 opcje na gładkie ściany: ekipa tynkuje, ja kładę gotowy tynk np goldband, ja kleję płyty karton-gips. Jednak nie porównywałem jeszcze kosztów.


Jak koszty dwóch ostatnich metod będą zachęcacjące to może przetestuję dla porównania w jakimś pomieszczeniu. Myślę, że BK bo grubszym przytarciu spokojnie wystarczy w pomieszczeniach gospodarczych czyli tu mozna zaoszczedzić.

----------


## aiki

Płyty samemu to ponad połowa oszczędności w porównaniu z tynkami CW przez ekipę.

----------


## e_gregor

Też u siebie planuję budowę z BK i zamiast tynków klejone po całości pacą zębatą płyty GK

----------


## marcko

> A co z tynkowaniem takiej ściany? Bo na logikę jak jest ona dużo bardziej płaska i równa to i tynkowanie powinno być łatwiejsze. Dzisiaj mi Teść powiedział, że jak sam budował x lat temu i BK to była egzotyka, często tynki odparzały. Wyobrażam sobie, że teraz nie ma z tym problemu. Jak to wygląda od strony praktycznej? Do ogarnięcia samemu


porównywałem swego czasu ceny (niestety dawno i nie pamiętam) ale już wtedy z różnicą ie chciałbym sam myśleć o tynkowaniu. Mówię o tynku cementowo wapiennym. U znajomych zrobili fachowcy to powiem CI że z  moimi wymaganiami to jest super zaj... i nie wiem czy bym w ogóle myślał nawet o gipsie tam.
Jak płyty karton/gips to coś tam niby dochodzi izolacji jeszcze (bo jak zostawisz pustkę między płytą a ścianą) więc niektórzy na to jeszcze zwracają uwagę. Jak ktoś lubi szlifować ... to czemu nie  :smile:

----------


## karster

Cena miedzy porothermem dryfix a solbetem 600 jest bardzo mala. Jak sie dobrze trafi z winebeegerem (albo zle z solbetem) to taniej wypadnie ceramika. W dryfixie piana jest w cenie. Wiec dlaczego tak malo osob chce budowac z porothermu? Jak ekipa to kasuja niby wiecej bo ceramika kaleczy ale czy ta azlifowana rowniez...? No a jak samemu to w bk latwiej chciazby bruzdy robic ale czy to takie decydujace? Nawet gdyby robic same bruzdy tudzien/dwa tygodnie to i tak mieszkac bedziemy w domu latami a moze i do konca...

----------


## ggdh

Ucichło, pogody nie ma, nuda. Tak sobie myślę, że o wielu szczegółach budowy, technikach, trikach mogę czytać całą zimę, a i tak pewnie coś mi umknie. I przyszło mi do głowy zapytać czy poradniki budowlane dostępne na allegro są coś warte? Mogę pytać tutaj, ale często na odpowiedź trzeba poczekać. Można też wertować forum szukając w dziennikach lub działach odpowiedzi.

Oglądałem na yt filmy Pawła Durskiego. Warto sobie taki poradnik sprawić? Majątku nie kosztuje, a może faktycznie pozwoli zaoszczędzić parę złotych.

----------


## yasiek

Cóż, poradniki mogę polecić, kupiłem wszystkie, akurat nie Durskiego, tylko Goldmanna. Nie raz zasypiałem oglądając, i choć postawiłem dom w całkiem innej technologi twierdzę, że rady tam zawarte są bezcenne.

----------


## karster

Goldman ma fajniejsze, chcialbys sie wymienic?  :smile:

----------


## yasiek

Raczej je sobie zostawię, dobrze jest mieć to pod ręką  :roll eyes:

----------


## karster

To mi przegraj a ja Ci przegram Durskiego. Na yt jego filmy mnie bardziej zaciekawily ale juz wcale tak duzo wiecej na plytach dvd nie ma. Generalnie to dobry material i nie zaluje jakos ze to kupilem.

----------


## ggdh

Chłopaki, załatwcie to poza tematem... Bo wiecie: piractwo  :roll eyes:

----------


## ggdh

Akcja brama: 

- tymczasowa "stolarnia"


- noc mnie zastała, więc siatka na następny dzień



Tak sobie zacząłem kombinować z kalkulatorem w dłoni i nijak mi nie wychodzi, że "opłaci" mi się murować samemu. Więcej mogę zarobić niż wydać na ekipę, więc chyba sobie odpuszczę  :sad:  a skoro sobie odpuszczę murowanie samemu to chyba jednak zostanie ceramika jak na początku postanowiliśmy z KierBudem.

----------


## karster

> Tak sobie zacząłem kombinować z kalkulatorem w dłoni i nijak mi nie wychodzi, że "opłaci" mi się murować samemu.


Też będę robił z ceramiki ale właśnie SAM, na 99% użyję dryfixa, mam już pierwszą wycenę na 5,5zł sztuka.
Ekipa budując z ceramiki inkasuje sobie odpowiednio więcej niż za zwykły BK, możesz podać swoje wyliczenia po których stwierdziłeś, że lepiej aby murowała ekipa a nie sam?

----------


## ggdh

Nie mogę, bo nie widzę potrzeby, aby ktoś mi zaglądał do portfela  :big tongue:  w piątek okaże się czy mam murarza czy nie - ma się na wtedy określić. Napisze ile sobie zażyczył, a wnioski wyciągniesz sam...

----------


## karster

No przecież nie chodzi tu o zagladanie komukoolwiek do portfela  :wink:  Moze źle sie wyrazilem, chodzilo mi wlasnie o koszt murarza i czas w jakim on swoją pracę wykona.

Sam jestem na etapie skręcenia szpilkami szalunku ław, potem tylko powiązać zbrojenie w narożnikach i układanie betonu - na sobotę. Potem we wtorek właśnie chcę ściągnąć murarza z jego pomocnikiem do bloczków. 1200 sztuk wycenił na 1500 zł i 3 dni pracy. Ma agregat i małą betoniarke. Obecnie na działce nie mam żadnych mediów a zwłaszcza tych najważniejszych - prądu i wody...
Dla mnie owe 1500 zl za jego 3 dni pracy to sporo ale sam pewnie tydzien bym te bloczki kładł ( trochę tata mi by pewnie pomógł) no i boję się o kręgoslup. 
Za to do ścian chcę raczej sam bo dryfix mnie kręci  :smile:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Witam kolegów
Ja osobiście myślę, że kładłbyś sam dłużej niż tydzień, zależy też jak palety z bloczkami są po organizowane, bo noszenie ich zajmuje czas też. Ja jak kładłem na początek ok. 50sztuk/wyjazd to huk, 1200szt w 3 dni w pojedynkę, no nawet z pomocnikiem to nie lada wyzwanie moim zdaniem, ciekawe jak chłopaki będą organizować pracę. Cel ambitny jest, teraz będzie wykonanie.

PS. czasami to jak się człowiek nanosi, to i murować się nie chce. U mnie pierwsze bloczki to jak "krew z nosa", generalnie ściana fundamentowa samemu, to i mury już łatwiej pójdą, pozdrówko

----------


## ggdh

Dzisiaj wieczorem mam dzwonić odnośnie ceny, ale o tempie murowania już rozmawialiśmy. Usłyszałem, że od stanu zero do "gotowe na ekipę od dachu" zejdzie 2 miesiące, o ile nie zdarzy się coś nieprzewidzianego (miesiąc deszczu, choroba). Myślę, że samemu to byłoby raczej niewykonalne w tym czasie. Do tego proces uczenia się wszystkiego, poprawek, noszenia (mam nieidealne stawy). 

Przeprowadziłem ciekawą rozmowę w składzie budowlanym, kiedy pojechałem zapytać o cenę pustaków. "MAX" to, "MAX" tamto, a nagle facet mnie się pyta czemu ten MAX? Trochę mnie zatkało, bp jakoś mi się w głowie utarło, że jak ceramika to właśnie MAX - tegoż też zasugerował KierBud. Pytam się co z nim nie tak. A facet mówi, że MAX to taki raczej sporo kompromis, gdzie priorytetem jest cena. Wyliczył mi, że same cegły będą kosztować 47zl/m2. Pytam jak nie MAX to co? Porotherm, Thermoton i ich odpowiedniki mniej firmowe. Pytam czemu: łatwiej murować, ale przed wszystkim o wiele cieplejsza ściana. O ile? Ciężko stwierdzić, bo dla ściany z MAXa np Weinberger nawet nie podaje współczynnika, bo jest taki słaby! Cena? 56zl/m2, czyli na cały dom wejdzie może 2k pln więcej. Do przeżycia.

I tu rodzi się problem: murarz, z którym rozmawiam jest startej daty i może tylko umieć murować na grubą zaprawę. Okaże się wieczorem.

----------


## ggdh

Z murarzem wygląda to tak, że za ściany nośne na parterze i strop z Akcermanów zażyczył sobie 8ooo zł. Do tego dojdą działówki za kolejne ok 3k. Całość ~11ooo zł. Powiedział, że powinno to potrwać 2-2.5 miesiąca. 

I stąd wnioskuję, że mi się nie opłaca murować samemu, bo:
- zarobię w firmie ile zarobię (mam mocno nielimitowany czas pracy + sporo z domu),
- żona będzie siedzieć w domu z małym rozdartym gżdylem, a ja muszę być mobilny, żeby jeździć mierzyć (geodezja),
- skoro żona nie będzie zawieszać działalności ze względu na dziecko to na tego murarza zarobimy raz dwa,
- będę miał więcej czasu nacieszyć się swoim Pierwszym  :big grin: 

Co do cen samych materiałów:
- wychodzi mi ze SketchUpa, że będzie niecałe 160m2 na parterze + ~25m2 na poddaszu, zaokrąglimy na 180m2

180m2 x 16szt/m2 = 2880 sztuk np. Porothermu 30 P+W E3
2800 x 3.50zł = 10800zł 

Znalazłem oferty po 3.20zl/szt bez transportu, ale mam zakład Weinerbergera 37km od miejsca budowy, więc może będzie się dało ustalić jakąś przyzwoitą cenę.

----------


## karster

Nie tanio ale chyba tak to wlasnie wyceniają, u mnnie scian jest znaczaco wiecej wiec i cena odpowiednio wyzsza by byla. 

Aktualna oferta na dryfix 25 to 5.25zl sztuka bez hds, tzn duzy samochod z wlasnym rozladunkiem. Cena z hds to 5.5zl, piana w cenie. Jak widzicie te ceny? Niedawno w leroy merlin byly te pustaki po 5zl przy calym samochodzie, kilka tyg temu a teraz sa zdaje sie grubo ponad 6zl

----------


## ggdh

A orientowałeś się w cenach w swojej okolicy? Bo ja dostałem ofertę od firmy, tyle, że oni by też zapewnili materiały. I samą robociznę (z 3-ma kominami, których nie będzie) wycenili na 24ooo zł. Więc nie uważam, że 11k to jest drogo  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Pogdybam sobie na temat powietrznego GWC. 

- rura, podobno może być zwykła kanalizacyjna, zakopana na głębokości 1.5-2.0m. OD CZEGO zależy ta głębokość? U mnie jest piasek i płytko woda. Zakładając bardzo dużą pojemność cieplną wody mogę założyć, że w moim przypadku będzie można dać rurę płytko?
- jak przyjdzie czas na kopanie GWC, a akurat będzie pora "deszczowa", to będzie problem, bo woda, jak już pisałem, jest płytko. Gdybam sobie czy aby w tej sytuacji nie użyć wiertnicy horyzontalnej i nie wciągnąć np dwóch rur fi 160, długość jaka mi się umyśli. Magda się rura PVC z kręgu?

Cdn.

----------


## karster

Wlasnie dzwoniłem do murarza, ktory mial mi murowac te bloczki fundamentowe ( ok 1200 sztuk za 1500zł w 3 dni) no i aktualnie nie ma czasu, zadzwonilem do innego to sypnął kwotą 1800 zł ale powiedział, ze i tak dla niego to "za daleko i ma dość pracy u siebie" wiec szukam dalej lub w środę zacznę sam z tatą murować fundamenty. Jeszcze moze gdzieś zadzwonie jak znajde kilka nowych kontaktów.

Ps. Dzis wylewalem lawy-mam idealne szalunki, powinno wejsc 24 kubiki betonu a ja dodatkowo zmniejszylem nieco szerokosc szalunku oraz zamowilem caly kubik wiecej czyli. 25metrow sześciennych no i wiecie co? Musialem poł metra dokupic!!! To nie do pomyślenia  :sad:  kupilem dodatkowy metr bo chcialem odrazu słupki ogrodzeniowe morować a przywieźli mi taką wodę, ze szkoda gadać. Zwlaszcza, ze pół godziny po zakonczeni układania betonu z powodu jego braku zaczęło lać- padać padało caly czas ale potem to juz byl obfity deszcz. Beton brałem z Betoru Toruń. To normalne, że zawsze tego betonu brakuje?  :sad:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Pogdybam sobie na temat powietrznego GWC. 
> 
> - rura, podobno może być zwykła kanalizacyjna, zakopana na głębokości 1.5-2.0m. OD CZEGO zależy ta głębokość? U mnie jest piasek i płytko woda. Zakładając bardzo dużą pojemność cieplną wody mogę założyć, że w moim przypadku będzie można dać rurę płytko?
> - jak przyjdzie czas na kopanie GWC, a akurat będzie pora "deszczowa", to będzie problem, bo woda, jak już pisałem, jest płytko. Gdybam sobie czy aby w tej sytuacji nie użyć wiertnicy horyzontalnej i nie wciągnąć np dwóch rur fi 160, długość jaka mi się umyśli. Magda się rura PVC z kręgu?
> 
> Cdn.


Takie powietrzne GWC to trzeba robić ze spadkiem na zewnątrz i na końcu dać pionową rurę głebiej żeby skropliny miały gdzie spływać, jak będziesz kiedykolwiek miał wodę wyżej niż dno tej pionowej rury to całe GWC będzie zatopione, co może się wiązać z zaciąganiem wody do centrali  :wink:  Jak woda płytko to chyba tylko glikolowy wymiennik. Żwirowca też Ci zaleje.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Można zrobić szczelnie i pompka do skroplin. Tak mam, ale jeszcze nie korzystam, więc się nie wypowiadam.

----------


## ggdh

Jakbym robił szczelnie (z rur kanalizacyjnych) to spadek musiałby być w stronę domu, bo tam:

1) łatwiej podprowadzić prąd do potencjalnej pompki,
2) łatwiej odprowadzić wypompowane skropliny do np drenażu/odpływu rynien.

Kupiliśmy nowego Bobcata E26 i może wezmę sobie go na działkę i wykopię "dziurę", zobaczymy jak to jest z tą wodą.


EDYTA: 

Hmm, przeczytałem, że wężownicę glikolowca kładzie się na poziomie wód gruntowych, bo jak jest ona zalana to "doskonale wpływa to na pracę układu". Idąc tym torem logiki, zalane rury powietrznego (załóżmy, że są szczelne) też powinny działać jak talala.

----------


## ggdh

Hmmm. Nikt nie skomentował czy da się zrobić z rur kanalizacyjnych na tyle szczelnie, żeby to mogło stać w wodzie. Więc założę, że nie powinno. Jest jeszcze jedno rozwiązanie: jak robimy przewierty to najczęściej dajemy rurę fi 110 kupowaną po 100m w kręgu. Ale jak trzeba to możemy dać większą średnicę i do tego mamy zgrzewarkę do rur, chyba do max fi 200. Więc szczelnie, wręcz hermetycznie, by się dało zrobić na pewno. Pozostaje kwestia jak to położyć, kiedy woda wysoko. I jak pozbywać się skroplin? Może dać zwykłą kinetę kanalizacyjną i dobrze uszczelnić połączenie ze zgrzaną rurą? Ma sens co piszę czy to tylko bełkot budowlańca od Internetów?

Poza tym ostatnio zastanawiam się nad kominami: gdzieś widziałem, że systemowych nie łączy się ze stropem, przez który przechodzą, ale daje się dylatację (wciska styro lub pianka z puszki). Prawda li to? Bo kominy chcę zdobić sam - nie wygląda to na skomplikowany proces. Wystarczy pilnować pionów, nie dopuścić do sklejenia rury ceramicznej z pustakami, dać odpływ na kondensat. W przypadku robienia kominów samemu mógłbym zaszalować otwór naokoło, a KOMINY dorobić w miarę czasu.

Kolejna kwestia: szalunki stropów. Będą Ackermany, więc pełne szalowanie. Stęple drewniane czy wynająć stalowe? Nie za bardzo w okolicy znalazłem wypożyczalnię, ale na ok 200szt trzeba wydać z 1000zl za miesiąc. Podobnie wychodzi z drewnianymi, ale te przynajmniej miałbym do kominka. Deski czy płyty? Pewnie na końcu wylądują na więźbie, więc może i warto kupić OSB - mniej roboty z docinaniem.

Decyzję, decyzje...

----------


## ggdh

Wpiszcie na yt "gwc global-tech". Zgrzewają dokładnie jak to sobie wymyśliłem  :big lol: 


Napisałem babola, bo z kręgu dajemy rurę 75, a 110 tą są właśnie rury zgrzewane. Nie powinno być problemu ze 160. Co do kombinacji z kinetą i jak to wyprowadzić nad ziemię - znalazłem kształtki do zgrzewania / klejenia, więc z tym nie powinno być problemu. Na końcu, gdzie ma być spadek i mają gromadzić się skropliny da się trójnik: w dół będą lecieć skropliny, w górę powietrze do reku. Chyba bez pompki się nie obejdzie. 


Co do szalunku pod strop to znalazłem, że deskowanie podpiera się co 60cm belkami, a te co około 80-100cm stęplami. Jak OSB to wychodzi belka na łączeniu płyt i po środku (bo szerokość płyty to 125cm). Jak było u was?

----------


## ggdh

Monologu cd...

Jesteśmy "po słowie" z murarzem i ustaliliśmy plan działania. Murowanie ma się zacząć tak szybko jak na to pozwoli pogoda. Wystarczy, że przez jakiś czas nie będą zapowiadać przymrozków i działamy. Wyszło mniej więcej tak, że za całość weźmie ok 12k pln, więc bardziej mi się kalkuluje pracować i czasem pomoc na budowie niż robić to samemu. I to by było na tyle marzeń o własnoręcznie wybudowanym domu  :sad: .  Chociaż pomogę ile będzie się dało.

Pustaki ceramiczne kupię w styczniu, bo na trzech różnych składach budowlanych powiedziano mi, że wtedy zazwyczaj są najtańsze. Mam się zaopatrzyć w betoniarkę tak ok 130L zasypowe, żeby było na taczkę zaprawy. Puszki z 8 kubików. Stali od cholery. Pustaki 8cm, żeby obmurować wieńce (dwa, bo jest też na kolankowej). Drewno na szalunek, z tym że nie będzie pełnego, ale podparte na łączeniu akermanów. Powinno być taniej.

Odpowiednio wcześniej muszę udać się do PGE, żeby zamówić licznik i pewnie zrobią prawie od ręki (bo robimy im przyłącza od paru lat  :big grin: ). Jeszcze co muszę sprawdzić to jak będzie sobie radzić pompa hydroforowa na mojej szpilce. Problemów nie przewiduję. Mam kupioną hydraulikę, żeby mieć jednocześnie tę pompę + abisynkę.

Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy jakoś trzeba zabezpieczać budowę na zimę?

----------


## karster

Puszki z 8 kubikow??? No a betoniarka do wiencow, belek itp? Czy ceramike bedziesz robil na zaprawie? Ja caly czas jestem nastawiony na dryfixa. No ale to jeszcze niestety sporo czasu bo dopiero mam moze 15% fundamentu wymurowanego.

----------


## ggdh

Piasku  :tongue:  ahhh ta autokorekta  :wink:  ceramika na zaprawie, ale nie z wora. Będę pilnował, żeby było jej jak najmniej. Mam zamiar zrobić przesuwną ramkę,  dzięki której za każdym razem będzie kładziona warstwa 1cm.

----------


## karster

Widzialem taki patent, wlasnie przy jakiejs ceramice i powiem ze do bloczkow fundamentowych tez bym chcial miec cos podobnego ale jak zwykle brak czasu.
Co do piasku, czy tam tych puszek  :wink:  myslisz, ze źle jest murować bloczki fundamentowe na plukany żwir?

----------


## ggdh

Niestety, ale pytasz nieodpowiedniej osoby. Ja się znam tylko tyle co przeczytam lub ktoś mi doradzi. A co do ramki to to jest banalne do zrobienia w godzinkę. Jak wrócę do domu to wrzucę projekt w Sketchupie co i jak planuję zrobić.

----------


## ggdh

Ramka z kątowników 1x1cm:



Zrobię tak, aby ramka leżąca na pustaku zostawiała zewnętrzne 1cm z obu stron nieprzykryte zaprawą - będzie mniej czyszczenia. 

Tak mi jeszcze przyszło do głowy spróbować na zaprawę z wora, ale nie wiem skąd wziąć to ustrojstwo do nakładania z rolką i zasobnikiem na półpłynny klej. Coś mi się zdaje, że murarz w ogóle tego nie zna. Ale widać, że jednak fachowiec i mimo wieku raczej otwarty na nowe. 


Hmmm, ciekawe czy da się wklejać GIFy...



Chyba działa  :smile:  trochę małe, ale widać jak i co będzie robione. Mam WIELKIE problemy z ogarnięciem dachu, nic mi nie wychodzi  :big grin: 


Aha. W międzyczasie zmierzyliśmy fundament, a raczej jego wysokość. Okazało się, że jest całkiem nieźle i różnice są niewielkie. Skrajna różnica to 22mm, do tego na jednej ścianie, więc uda się to zgubić na jednej warstwie zaprawy  :roll eyes:

----------


## karster

Fajnie mieć wprawę w Sketchupie  :smile: 

PS. Słyszałem o tym, że system profi (ten właśnie z wałkiem) czasami jest rozwiązywany za pomocą zwykłego wałka do malowania. Nie wiem czy generalnie o tym samym piszesz mając na myśli 


> to ustrojstwo do nakładania z rolką i zasobnikiem na półpłynny klej


Czym jest ten środkowy kątownik? Tzn ten już u góry, on sie rusza czy tylko usztywnia konstrukcję?

----------


## ggdh

Tylko usztywnia. Im dłuższa ramka tym pewnie będzie bardziej chybotliwa i więcej trzeba będzie zrobić poprzeczek.

Teraz dopiero ogarnąłem różnicę między PROFI a zwykłymi - pierwsze są szlifowane właśnie pod zaprawę cienkowarstwową. Myślę, że jednak zostanę przy zwykłej z betoniarki, bo PROFI są ok. 1/3 droższe.

----------


## karster

> bo PROFI są ok. 1/3 droższe.


 czyli po ile je możesz kupić?
Jak gdzieś juz pisałem (być może w Twoim temacie) na dryfixa aktualna oferta, którą otrzymałem to 5,5zł z HDS, lub duży TIR = własny rozładunek po 5.20zł/ sztuka. 
Liczyłem niedawno koszt postawienia ściany z solbetu 600 oraz tego dryfixa i różnica wynosiła chyba 4zł niby na korzyść solbetu ale ta łatwość pracy z dryfixem (oby faktycznie tak było) przekłada się dla mnie na znaczą oszczędność czasu = pieniędzy. 
Zdaje się solbet 1mkw kosztował 54,60zł (bez zaprawy/kleju, transportu) a dryfix 58,85(z pianą włącznie i transportem/ rozładunkiem). Do kalkulacji miałem solbet po 7.8zł (czyli nie tanio) za to koszt samej zaprawy zdaje sie jest akurat niewielki bo wydajność kleju z worka na mkw ściany jest dość spora a sam woreczek kleju nieprzesadnie drogi.

----------


## ggdh

Nie pytałem o cenę PROFI, ale sugeruję się cennikiem dla partnerów handlowych (chociaż w składach ceny są znacząco niższe niż w tym cenniku). Tak czy tak, ok 1/3 profi droższe niż 30/E3/P+W. Cena za metr to około 56zl, ale u mnie będzie ściana 30cm o współczynniku przenikania ciepła 0.62W/m2K, gdzie u Ciebie raczej 0.95W/m2K przy ścianie 25cm - tyle mi wyszło z obliczeń (10.7szt/m2 * 5.5zl/szt = 58.85zl/m2). Chociaż Ty będziesz miał już zaprawę w tej cenie.

----------


## ggdh

:roll eyes: 




Jest kilka baboli np. "zadaszenie" nad wyjściem na taras jest niezagospodarowane, a tam będzie normalnie pomieszczenie. Albo nie ma jednej działówki na górze i drzwi do pokoju. Albo wyjścia z tyłu domu. Okna dachowe i jedna lukarna? Szczegóły. Grunt, że ogarnąłem jak się robi GIFy w photoshopie w pełnej rozdzielczości, a nie tylko miniaturki!  :cool: 

AHA. To co widać na animacji to jest dom z już podniesionym dachem o około 2 pustaki (~48cm). Myślę, że nie wygląda to najgorzej i nie rzuca się w oczy, że proporcje zostały w jakikolwiek sposób zaburzone.

----------


## ggdh

Jeszcze mam takie pytanie, pewnie z tych banalnych, ale co ze stawianiem palet na posadzce? Przypominam, że pod spodem jest 20cm EPS100 i siatka zbrojeniowa zalana w betonie. Każda paleta pustaków 30cm to około 1150kg. Wydaje się, że to pikuś w stosunku do 100kPa podanych w specyfikacji (ponad 10 ton / m2 spowoduje ściśnięcie o 10%).

Ale wolę zapytać.

----------


## ggdh

Hmmm. Co poza tym? Znalazłem ofertę na pustaki 30cm od Leiera o właściwościach termicznych ciut lepszych od Porothermu i w cenie znacznie niższej. Wychodzi poniżej 48zl/m2 ściany. Cena bez transportu, ale bym dorzucił do tego pustaki na działówki i obmurowanie wieńca, więc by się koszt dowozu i rozładunku rozłożył na dużo większej ilości.

----------


## Daniellos_

> łatwość pracy z dryfixem (oby faktycznie tak było) przekłada się dla mnie na znaczą oszczędność czasu = pieniędzy.


@Karster - solbet tez można murować na pianę i czerpać korzyści z tego systemu.

----------


## ggdh

Czy ktoś zna może pustaki ceramiczne o grubości 6cm? 

Po wielokrotnych rozmowach z kierownikiem i drugim doktoracie, tym razem z pustaków ceramicznych, postanowiłem, że jednak będzie ściana 25cm, najprawdopodobnie Owczary Termoton 25 P+W. Dostałem ofertę ze składu budowlanego oddalonego o 180km lepszą niż ze składów oferujących Leiera, którego zakład mam 55km od siebie. Nie mówiąc o Porothermie, który produkują ok 45km od miejsca mojej budowy.

Czemu 6cm? KierBud stwierdził, że wieńce będą albo szalowane, a jak chcę szybciej i przyjemniej to można je obmurować pustakami 6cm - 18cm podparcia dla zbrojenia i samego stropu MUSI być, inaczej mi nie zatwierdzi. Myślę, że wie co mówi. Przy ścianie 30cm ogólnodostępne pustaki 8cm dałyby radę. Ale nie przy 25cm.

----------


## aiki

A kto powiedział, że obmurówka musi być z ceramiki?
Zrób z BK bo i tak na wysokość pewnie będziesz docinał chyba, że teriva to ytong  będzie pasował.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Szybciej i przyjemniej obmurować wieniec, niż zrobić szalunki? Ejże...
Poza tym szalunki rozbierasz, tniesz na łaty i masz na dach. Trochę roboty i dwa złote za prąd to kosztuje, a te bloczki na obmurówkę ile?

----------


## aiki

Szalunek szybciej i w sumie chyba lepiej bo później i tak obmurówkę każdy podpiera.
A murować z ceramiki i docinać na wysokość stropu? masakra.

----------


## ggdh

Obmurówkę zaproponował murarz. A myślałem o ceramice, żeby nie mieszać materiałów. Ale skoro to nie problem, więc pewnie będzie BK.


Żeby pomóc sobie z oszacowaniem ilości pustaków na ściany nośne (w projekcie mam BK 36cm) i działowe wymodziłem takie coś w SketchUpie.

Nośne 25cm:




Działowe 11.5cm:




I strop Ackermana:




W dwóch słowach: ZIMOWA NUDA.

----------


## aiki

Baw sie baw. To ostatni taki czas haha

----------


## ggdh

Pustaki zamówione i będą u mnie w piątek rano. Przyjadą dwie naczepy z tym, że bez HDSu. Wolałem wziąć więcej palet w dobrej cenie wiedząc, że z samym rozładunkiem nie będzie problemu. Znajomy przyprowadzi swojego CATa z widłami do palet i powinno szybko pójść. Będzie stawiał to na chudziaku i wszystko powinno być ok (każde 1.2m2 powierzchni to będzie ok 750kg, więc pikuś dla EPS100, który ma ponad 10 ton/m2, żeby się odkształcił o 10%). Chcę po fundamencie rozwodzić palety za pomocą paleciaka ręcznego. Ten ma już zdecydowanie mniej zachęcający nacisk na powierzchnię. Raptem 3 kółeczka będą trzymać paletę? Chudziak ma około 10-12cm i jest zazbrojony siatką zbrojeniową.

DA RADĘ? NIC NIE PĘKNIE?

----------


## sebcioc55

da radę  :smile:  wszyscy tak robią  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Krótko i na temat. Takiej odpowiedzi potrzebowałem. Jeszcze dzisiaj dowiozą mi stal, ale do firmy. Na budowie to może dostać nóg...

----------


## ggdh

Wczoraj przyjechała stal: 



A dzisiaj od rana było wożenie palet. Lipa, że pustaki nie przyszły na europaletach (chociaż te pewnie by swoje kosztowały), a na takich niziutkich. Na szczęście ładowarka miała widły niskoprofilowe i tylko z paleciakiem był problem. Dwie deski pod paletę i bezproblemowo je woziliśmy.

Najpierw przebieżka w -6C:



Potem przyjechały dwa takie: 



Kierowcy nie mogli się nachwalić operatora ładowarki. Zero zastanawiania się, zero uszkodzonych cegieł, podłoga w naczepach nietknięta. Do tego za 3h ciągłej pracy bez przestojów wziął 250PLN:



Ojciec z bratem poratowali mnie takim ustrojstwem, bez którego byłoby kiepsko. Chudziak był zalodzony i nawet elektryczny paleciak czasem się buntował. Pod paketą widać deski, które podkładaliśmy i wyciagaliśmy na 3-4 razy, wyjeżdżając co rusz paleciakiem. Po 2 paletach opanowaliśmy i szło bez zgrzytów:



Około 30 palet stanęło na chudziaku, a reszta obok, z tym, że pustaki na działówki są najbliżej pomieszczeń, gdzie faktycznie będą murowane. Reszta pustaków 25cm stanęła pod sąsiadem:






Zauważyliśmy, że na fundamentach nie ma śniegu, a na chudziaku warstwa 3cm, mocno zmrożonego. Ano fundament ciągnie ciepło z ziemi, gdzie jest pewnie +5C, a chudziak pływa sobie w wanience z EPS100  :wink: 


I tym akcentem kończę na ten rok:

----------


## karster

Oj jak ja chcialem tak samo zakonczyc na ten rok....  :sad:  pozniej, bardziej realnie podchodzac do tematu chcialem chociaz zasypac fundament na zime a faktyczny stan na dzien dzisiejszej aktualizacji jest ukonczone nieco ponad 300 bloczkow z nieco ponad 1200 do polozenia  :sad:  ale jak wspomnialem w swoim temacie, jak dzis zobaczylem dwie sciany garazu na gotowo wymurowane i to bardzo rowno z poziomicą, sznureczkami i iniwelatorem to mi sie papa ucieszyla  :smile: 

Wybralem( ale jeszcze nie zamowilem) dryfix rowniez z tego powodu by wykorzystać tą możliwość "murowania" od -6°C a okazuje sie, ze nawet nie bede mial takiej mozliwosci tego przetestować. Do wiosny to moze w pojedyncze cieplejsze dni (-2°C w gorę z plastifikatorem od -8°C) wymuruje wszystkie sciany a na wiosne zasypie fundament zamarzniętym piachem z wykopu.

Ta ceramika, ktorą nabyleś jest szlifowana? Na paletach wygląda na gladką.

----------


## ggdh

Nie, nie jest. Zwykłe pustaki kl. 15. Przyznam, że jestem bardzo zadowolony z jakości i stanu, w jakim przyjechały. Prawie nie zostało nic na naczepach, żadnych okruchów. Z tych palet, które miałem "w rękach" zauważyłem tylko 3 pustaki, które były pęknięte (pewnie przy załadunku w cegielni ktoś nie trafił wózkiem widłowym).

Jakbym czasem zawitał na budowę w tym roku to zrobię zdjęcie powierzchni - o ile będę pamiętał. 



Widzę, że to zdjęcie tylko poglądowe, bo pustak wygląda na sześcian. A w rzeczywistości ma 325mm długości.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Zauważyliśmy, że na fundamentach nie ma śniegu, a na chudziaku warstwa 3cm, mocno zmrożonego. Ano fundament ciągnie ciepło z ziemi, gdzie jest pewnie +5C, a chudziak pływa sobie w wanience z EPS100


niezły mostek  :cool:  dlatego też nie warto izolować posadzki w nieogrzewanym garażu.

----------


## ggdh

Trzeba by dać jakieś pustaki ze styro albo innym perlitem w kanałach, żeby chociaż trochę odciąć. Pewnie bym to rozważył jakbym sam stawiał fundamenty...

----------


## ggdh

Jeszcze opiszę swoje nieciekawe doświadczenie z zamawianiem pustaków. Znalazłem ofertę na Allegro ze składu niedaleko cegielni w Owczarach. Wszystko gites, telefony, ustalanie, jeszcze wizyta u KierBuda, żeby przyklepał mój wybór. Decyzja podjęta. 3.30PLN/szt + transport - cena mi odpowiadała. Dzwonię, żeby zamówić. Facet spisuje zamówienie, tyle palet takich, tyle takich. Plus działówki i jedna paleta cegły pełnej, żeby dopełnić auto. Wszystko ustalone i mi jeszcze czyta, co sobie zanotował.

Czyta: 
- 9 palet pustaków 11.5 na działówki,
- 1 paleta cegły pełnej,
- 42 palety Termotona 25 PW kl. 10.
- koszt transportu tyle a tyle. 

(Bez przekleństw w rozmowie, tylko takie miałem odczucia)
- CHWILA, jakiej kl. 10? 
- No bo to jest Termoton EKO. 
- Jaki k***a EKO?
- A bo to jest to samo i kl. 15 to jest potrzebna do budynków wielokondygnacyjnych, a do jednorodzinnych to kl. 10 w zupełności wystarczy. 
- Chłopie, co ty mi tu p*e*d*lisz? Ani razu przez ostatnie 4 rozmowy telefoniczne nie padło, że to kl. 10. _(W opisie aukcji później sprawdziłem, że wpisał kl. 32  )_
- No ale co to za różnica? 
- Muszę się zastanowić. Oddzwonię. 


Telefon do innego składu, gdzie ostatecznie pustaki były po 2.85PLN (promocja świąteczna!). Z transportem wyszło 3.17PLN chyba. I mi wytłumaczyli, że kl. 10 to jest odpad, który nie spełnił założeń kontroli jakości. Powinien być po 2.50PLN. 

ZAGOTOWAŁO się we mnie. Telefon. Z angielskiego to bym powiedział _GTFO_! 

Oszust. Jak coś to szczegóły na PM, żeby się nie naciąć.

----------


## ggdh

Począwszy od 12 stycznia przybył nowy inwestor i będziemy budowali we trójkę  :big lol:

----------


## aiki

Gratuluję.

----------


## karster

No pozazdrościć, u mnie sam jestem w polu z budową. Nawet nie wiem gdzie w pobliżu w mojej miejscowości jest jakaś budowa. W kupie raźniej  :smile:  moze takie ekscesy jak mi sie przytrafiły by sie nikomu w kupie nie trafiły (albo każdmy po trochu...  :mad: )

----------


## aiki

> No pozazdrościć, u mnie sam jestem w polu z budową. *Nawet nie wiem gdzie w pobliżu w mojej miejscowości jest jakaś budowa.* W kupie raźniej  moze takie ekscesy jak mi sie przytrafiły by sie nikomu w kupie nie trafiły (albo każdmy po trochu... )


Chyba chodziło o potomka nie sąsiadów  :smile:

----------


## karster

O jaaa. Ale wtopa z mojej strony  :big lol:  
No nie zaczaiłem. 
W takim razie również gratuluje  :Smile:  U mnie jest zasaine, rośnie. Niedlugo 8my tydzień. Jak sie wykluje to bedziemy w piątkę inwestorzyć  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Gratulację malucha. Teraz będziesz miało co Cię rozpraszać, ale i motywacja do budowy urośnie  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

W pierwszej kolejności to był on motywacją do intensywnego szukania działki  :big grin:  można by rzec, że tegoroczna wiosna to będzie dla mnie jak kumulacja: budowa + maluch.

----------


## karster

Hehe, kumulacja pelną gębą  :wink: 

A co będzie u mnie przy kryciu dachu (wg planu) gdy urodzi sie trzeci maluch?  :big lol: 

Zrozumialem na początku żle, że będziesz miał sąsiada  :big grin:  bo sam tez bym chciał miec na tym lekkiego m odludziu no i bede mial. I to chyba na ostro sie od razu do roboty biorą.

----------


## ggdh

1. 
Czy ktoś mógłby podzielić się doświadczeniami z szalowaniem pod strop Ackermannowski? Niby szukam, oglądam zdjęcia, ale konkretów wciąż nie znalazłem. Wprawdzie mi umówiony murarz tłumaczył co i jak, ale mi umknęło, a nic nie mogę rozkminić z moich notatek. Zupełnie jak na studiach  :big grin: 

Jaki dać deski między rzędami pustaków? Jakie deski w poprzek pod nimi, żeby podeprzeć? Jaka grubość stępli? A długość? Trzeba kupić z małym zapasem. Pamiętam, że na składzie, gdzie brałem słupki na ogrodzenie i deski na bramę mieli stęple 2.5m w bardzo dobrej cenie. Ale chyba te będą za krótkie.

A może w ogóle szalunki wypożyczyć? 

2.
Następne pytanie: ktoś ma doświadczenie z cięciem ceramiki za pomocą piły szablastej z brzeszczotem np 400mm? Na youtube wygląda na proste. Piłkę mam nową, kupiona parę lat temu i jeszcze nie wyjęta z walizki  :yes:  tylko brzeszczot kupić.


3.  Betoniarka z allegro? 180/150L za ok 900pln? Warto?

----------


## ggdh

Nikt nic nie wniósł, więc sam musiałem znaleźć. Zamówiłem 250 nowych stempli 3m, po 4zł/szt, więc bajka. Tyle, że muszę po nie jechać z 30km. 
Desek szukam używanych, bo kubik drewna u mnie po 550-580pln.

Zacząłem się przyglądać tematowi okien i na razie próbuje ogarnąć dachowe. Mam ich w projekcie 7szt (spore, bo 780x1600), więc potencjalnie po kieszeni zaboli. Rozkład okien jak niżej:



No i tak sobie gdybam czy aby na pewno potrzebuje okna w garderobie. Bo nie znajduje żadnych solidnych argumentów "za". Tak czy tak musi tam być sensowne oświetlenie, bo z garderoby korzysta się głównie rano (przez połowę roku na dworze ciemnica) lub wieczorem, kiedy i tak jest ciemno.

Zostaje 6, z czego 4 są sparowane. Tak sobie kombinuję z ofertą Fakro:

0) zanim zacznę: czy zmiana rozmiaru okna dachowego jest dopuszczalna czy też za bardzo namiesza w konstrukcji dachu? Jakby nie patrzeć to jedna z krokwi będzie przecięta - nie mam pojęcia jak to się ma dachu jako całości...
1) okno 78×160 ma powierzchnię szyby równa 0.85m2, czyli dwa takie będą mieć 1.7m2 w pomieszczeniu, kiedy są obok siebie.
2) największe okno w ich ofercie (standardowe wymiary) ma szybę 1.16m2 przy wymiarze 114×140. Stracę1/3 powierzchni przeszklenia.
3) oszczędność przy zakupie olbrzymia, bo za dwa mniejsze zapłacę 2300pln, a za jedno 114×140 zapłacę 1250pln (według oknadachowe.com przy wybranym typie, któremu się przyglądam).

Jakieś sugestie?

----------


## sebcioc55

A czy to okno podwójne nie jest pomiędzy krokwiami? Nie za bardzo chyba można taką krokiew przecinać bez porozumienia z konstruktorem, więc powiększać można chyba tylko na długość.

----------


## aiki

Przy kominach tna. Wymian się robi. Ale wg mnie jedno wystarczy. Ja mam 78/140 w łazience i jest super jasno.
Masz jeszcze na schody chyba 2. Potrzebne to?

----------


## ggdh

*Sebcioc55*, krokwie na tej połaci są co 90cm (osie krokwi), więc nie ma siły, żeby okna nie były w przestrzeniach między nimi.


*aiki* - na schody (_hall 8.5m2_) jest jedno okno, drugie do małej sypialni "nad biurkiem". To obok okna na schody to daszek nad drzwiami wejściowymi.

----------


## aiki

Źle zapamiętałem obrazek a z tel pisałem wiec...

----------


## ggdh

A można dodać okno w ścianie szczytowej? Np dodać dwa od strony "prawej" patrząc na rzut z góry kilka postów wyżej? Odległość od granicy nie stanowi problemu (7m+). Jedna niedogodność, że jest to strona północna... i na tą chwilę działka obok przypomina zagajnik i nie wiadomo, czy i kiedy ktoś ją zacznie urządzać.

----------


## ggdh

Im więcej myślę o tych oknach dachowych w tych dwóch pomieszczeniach po prawej, tym więcej mam wątpliwości: rozmiar d*py nie urywa, cena za to tak (3 okna to 3000-3500, kołnierze pewnie z 1000, i do tego montaż).

I jeszcze ta lukarna: na co mi ona? Walor estetyczny żaden (w sketchupie od dawna mam narysowany dom bez lukarny i za każdym razem jak patrzę w projekt budowlany to mi coś nie pasuje), wykonanie kosztowne (stosunkowo), jako doświetlenie pomieszczenia to klapa, zwłaszcza, że sypialnia na orientację (w poprzek) w stosunku do lukarny.

Muszę przemyśleć czy aby czasem nie dołożyć dwóch okien na ścianie północno-wschodniej. Będzie taniej, jaśniej, cieplej.

Kwestia prawna: okna mogę dołożyć, ale usunąć lukarnę już raczej nie tak łatwo...

----------


## ggdh

Monologu cześć dalsza: narysowałem sobie ściany szczytowe w SketchUpie, w skali, i nie ma szansy na dwa okna. Tzn jest, małe, koślawe, niepraktyczne.

Bo:
- północna strona, 
- "las" rosnący 6m od ściany,
- nieustawna łazienka i mała sypialnia w klimacie "światło w tunelu".

----------


## ggdh

Kilka rzeczy zostało postanowionych:

- likwidujemy lukarnę, bo - jak już pisałem - estetycznie mi nie podchodzi. Gdybyśmy nie kupili działki z projektem, wybrałbym dom z prostym dachem dwuspadowym, "stodołę" jak kto woli. Jak to mój ojciec mówi: "miejsce kurnika jest za domem".
- okna dachowe wybrałem, będzie drogo, ale ciepło: Fakro FTP U5 z dwukomorowym pakietem szybowym i ciepłym montażem.
- stolarka okienna: dostałem kilka wycen, wszyscy jak jeden mąż chcą ode mnie ok 11ooo złotówek za: 
   + (3x) 150x150
   + (2x) 180x230, drzwi balkonowe
   + (1x) 180x150, fix
   + (1x) 290x180, fix
Wszystkie okna mieszczą się w przedziale 0.65-0.8 W/m2K. Ciepły montaż (właściwie to szczelny) na folie i piankę między nie. Szacuję, że całe szkło wyjdzie w granicach 2oooo PLN.

- ekipa od dachu jest wstępnie zarezerwowana na lipiec. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. 


I nie mniej ważne: będę miał OZC od Asolta. Forum namieszało mi w głowie odnośnie grzania prądem, muszę podjąć jakąś decyzję.

----------


## karster

Temat okien niestety daleko przede mną choć już myślę nad problemami z nimi związanymi (ciepły montaż np MOWO + rolety tak by w warstwie ocieplenia 20cm się puszki zmieściły). Szacowałem kiedyś, że typowe okno dachowe dobrej jakości kosztuje nie mniej niż 2 a może i nawet 3kzł. Jak napisałeś, że będzie drogo to od razu zaznaczyłem nazwę okna -> klikam prawym klawiszem myszy i wybieram * Szukaj w Google: "Fakro FTP U5"* potem trafiam na link: 
http://www.oknadachowe.com/towar/okn...-dwukomorowa#6
(swoją drogą ciekawe - folnet - to ta słynna, dobra firma od wszystkiego co z folią/ membranami związane :smile:  )
No i widzę te okna w cenie np 1500zł (07 78cm x 140cm) - płacisz więcej/ mniej? Ile znaczy "będzie drogo"? Każdy ma własną interpretację "drogo" - moja jest taka, że jaka by nie była budowa domu to i tak jest drogo ale na pewno "taniej" niż kupno mieszkania  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

Trafiłeś w sedno z tą stroną  :big grin:  o ile dalej będą dostępne promocyjne pakiety to kupię FTP+kołnierz+XDB właśnie w rozmiarze 78x140. A dlaczego drogo? Bo mam ich 5 sztuk + jedno 114x140 w łazience. Wyjdzie pewnie ok 10k.

Aaaaano, do tych planowanych 20k nie doliczyłem rolet  :sad:

----------


## karster

Wiesz co, jak widzę te przeceny to aż myślę by te okna już kupić  :big grin:  Chociaż nie wiem czy standardowa cena faktycznie jest taka jak ta przekreślona... Tylko czy to aby nie za szybko skoro ja jeszcze fundamentów nie mam wymurowanych?  :big lol:

----------


## ggdh

Sam o tym myślę i boję się, że w środku sezonu budowlanego jednak ceny podskocza, bo zwiększy się popyt.

Co do rolet to czekam na jedną wycenę (MS evolution z MS Okna) właśnie z roletami. Trzeba ogarnąć temat wcześniej, bo może trzeba zrobić wyższe otwory okienne, aby zmieścić kasety rolet.

Powoli zaczynam rozglądać się za pustaki Ackermana. Ciekawe czy znowu najtańsze znajdę na Allegro jak w przypadku pustaków ceramicznych...

----------


## ggdh

Co do ceny "standardowej" to na stronie Fakro jest ich cennik na wszystkie modele i wymiary. Byłem u lokalnego przedstawiciela i na wjazd mi powiedział, że on ma 28% zniżki od cen producenta i tak mogę sobie policzyć każde okno z osobna. I jeszcze dochodzi fakt, że sam pewnie nie będziesz montował i firma dekarska może Ci je wziąć na 8% VAT. Ja mam taki plan.

----------


## ggdh

Dostałem parę wycen na okna, co mnie cieszy  :smile:  nie celuję w okna pasywne, bo mnie nie stać. Te kilka ofert, które dostałem mieszczą się w przedziale od 10500 do 12000 za okna w większości o     0.6<U<0.8, z czego jeden producent się wybija - MS OKNA ze Słupska. Pewnie na niego się zdecyduję. Mam czas do 23 lutego na podjęcie decyzji.

Abyście mieli pojęcie za co te 11ooo ciężko zarobionych złotówek wołają, to wyliczę Wam co i jak u mnie będzie. I do tego parametry okien, które najprawdopodobnie u mnie zawitają:

(3x) 1500x1500, jedna kwatera, U=0.71
(1x) 1800x1500, fix, jedna kwatera, U=0.62
(1x) 2900x1800, fix, dwie kwatery, U=0.63
(2x) 1800x2300, okna balkonowe, U=0.73

Ciepłe ramki, montaż szczelny na foliach paro-szczelnych i -przepuszczalnych. Jest chyba jeszcze dopłata do ciepłego parapetu. Chyba się zdecyduję na niego. Dochodzi jeszcze kwestia rolet, które chcę bardzo po paru latach spędzonych w Germanii. Tam to standard i ciężko na początku po powrocie do Polski było ogarnąć spanie w niecałkowitej ciemności. Aż kupiliśmy do mieszkania rolety wewnętrzne, które są prawie w 100% szczelne.

Niby tylko 7 okien. Ale ponad 20m2 szyb. W pierwszej chwili ogarnął mnie niepokój, że będzie w chałupie ciemno, ale nie będzie źle. Dochodzi jeszcze 4.8m2 szyb dachowych. Będzie OK. Musi być  :big grin: 

Temat styropianu został poruszony: ceny "galopują".

Byłem w jednej hurtowni i mogę mieć 031 grafitowy z Enerporu (Kielce) za 203zl/m3. Może 1 lub 2 zł mniej przy 40m3 i dostawie do mnie prosto z zakładu. No ale to jest 40m3. Gdzie mam to niby trzymać? Miałem na firmie 24m3 EPS100 na podłogę i bardzo komplikowało to operowanie na placu. Gadałem jeszcze z ojcem i mi mówił, że jak w domu ocieplał i styro leżał przez 3 tygodnie, w lecie, raczej suchym, to w większości opakowań dolna płyta była zeżarta przez gryzonie  :sad:  a jakbym sam kupił teraz to pewnie z 6 miesięcy będzie musiał poleżeć. 

Chyba sobie odpuszczę i dołożę ten tysiąc złotych jak już będę wiedział na czym stoję.

----------


## sebcioc55

Niestety nie tylko taki styro może być zeżarty przez gryzonie, ale i taki grafit nie pownien tyle leżeć na powietrzu, zwłaszcza latem. Musiał by być przykryty czymś białym i dobrze wentylowany żeby się nie powyginał. Niby teraz oszczędzisz a potem będziesz się męczył przy klejeniu. Najlepiej szukaj bezpośrednio w fabryce jak najbliżej Ciebie, zazwyczaj z kierownikami tych że fabryk można się dogadać na dobra cenę, no i hurtownia nie bierze swojego haraczu, tym bardziej że i tak trasport prosto z fabryki.
Co do montażu okien zapytaj się ile by kosztował montaż na taśmę rozprężną, najlepiej sam zobacz ile takie taśmy kosztują . Wg mnie taka taśma bije na głowę pianki i taśmy no i montaż prostrzy, a jeżeli dasz jeszcze ciepły parapet to montaż jest banalny i powinni go robić gratis  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Ano właśnie, nie będę się napalał na styropian, bo mogę wtopić. Co z tego, że teraz zaoszczędzę, jeżeli będę musiał dokupić (gryzonie) albo zacierać na potęgę i skończę z 18cm izolacji  :yes: 

Byłem dzisiaj w jednym składzie budowlanym, całkiem niepozornym, który bardziej mi się kojarzy z łazienkami i podłogami niż oknami. A tu tak: regał z może 25 różnymi profilami okiennymi może 6 różnych producentów, m.in. profil, z którego są zrobione wstępnie wybrane przeze mnie okna. Mają mi zrobić wycenę - zobaczymy czy przebiją poprzednią (której kwotę i co zawierał im podałem, a co?!  :big grin: )

Przeprowadziłem też wyczerpującą rozmowę na temat nadproży. Do tej pory nastawiałem się na lane, ale ich termika pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Chyba jednak rozważę systemowe, zwłaszcza, że nie są one tak drogie jak myślałem. Jedynie z największym otworem okiennym będzie problem, bo znaleźć belkę min. 320cm nie jest łatwo. 

Ma ktoś doświadczenie z takimi nadprożami i by mnie mógł trochę oświecić? Przeczytałem w dokumentacji technicznej Wienerbergera co i jak i w miarę ogarniam:

- dla ściany 25cm, zakładając, że chce kasety rolet nadstawne (będzie najcieplej), podnoszę otwór okienny o wysokość rolety i stawiam belki, np. te 23.8cm na sztorc. Zmieści mi się ich 3, co powinno dać wystarczającą nośność. Do potwierdzenia z KierBudem

- mogę też zrobić belki L i zalać betonem i dać zbrojenie, jedyna przewaga jest taka, że nie trzeba szalować deskami. 

- sprawa się trochę komplikuje przy wyborze rolet podtynkowych, bo będę musiał odsunąć nadproże na minimum 6cm, które wypełnię styropianem. Zostanie mi 19cm samego nadproża. Coś mało chyba. Chociaż z drugiej strony na tym będzie leżeć jedna-dwie warstwy pustaków, a wyżej to wienie, więc obciążenie się rozłoży.

----------


## sebcioc55

Moim zdaniem rolety nadstawne ze względów termicznych to pomyłka. Masz skryznkę która jest w domu, a przecież ona nie jest szczelna! W jej środku masz taką temp jak na zewnątrz. Nie wiem czemu nikt tego nie rozumie.... Po za tym masz od środka problem z otynkowaniem, trzeba rzeźbić. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem dla rolet są skrzynki na zewnątrz podtynkowe i odsunięcie nadproża i danie izolacji pomiędzy nadproże a skrzynkę, będziesz miał wtedy w 1/4 montaż w warstwie izolacji  :wink:  Ja tak zrobiłem, na ścianie 24cm mam dwie elki w taki sposób" LL + 10cm XPS i 2cm najzwyklejszego styro z hurtowni właśnie w tą wnękę w drugim L. Na termowizji nie widać różnicy pomiędzy górą, a bokami czy dołem okna. Więc się sprawdza. Tobie też tak radze.

----------


## ggdh

Dasz radę odnaleźć post w swoim dzienniku z wykonaniem tego?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dasz radę odnaleźć post w swoim dzienniku z wykonaniem tego?


Tak, proszę tutaj wszystko widać http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6877839

ogólnie chodzi aby zrobić coś takiego, wersja pro i moja  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

To jest opcja nr 3 z mojego wcześniejszego postu. Nie mówię, że się "zafixowalem" na kasety nadstawne, ale takie zaproponował pan A. od OZC  :smile: 

Co do samych nadproży to zrobiłeś je na, powiedzmy, 2/3 szerokości muru? KierBud nie miał obiekcji? Jaki masz najszerszy otwór okienny w ten sposób zrobiony? W takich nadprożach uzbrojenie jest chyba liche - 2 pręty wcale nie jakieś grube?

----------


## ggdh

Dobra, bez bicia: nie trzymałem w ręku płyty XPS. To jest tak twarde i spójne, że możesz bez obaw zawiesić na tym roletę?

----------


## sebcioc55

> To jest opcja nr 3 z mojego wcześniejszego postu. Nie mówię, że się "zafixowalem" na kasety nadstawne, ale takie zaproponował pan A. od OZC 
> 
> Co do samych nadproży to zrobiłeś je na, powiedzmy, 2/3 szerokości muru? KierBud nie miał obiekcji? Jaki masz najszerszy otwór okienny w ten sposób zrobiony? W takich nadprożach uzbrojenie jest chyba liche - 2 pręty wcale nie jakieś grube?


no to niech Ci wyjaśni dlaczego one są takie dobre skoro można tam prawi że wsadzić rękę z zewnątrz  :wink:  tak samo tamtędy wchodzi zimne powietrze. Sorry nie zauważyłem tej opcji. 
Nadproża dosunąłem na maxa do wewnętrznej krawędzi muru. KB zaakceptował, co w tym nieprawidłowego? Tysiące ludzi robi podobnie z tym że stawia L-ki do siebie kikutami i w środek wlewa beton jako wypełenienie. Same L-ki są bardzo wytrzymałe i oczywiście atestowane i dopuszczone do takich zastosowań, więc o to się nie martw. Najszersze okno mam 2,10m i L-ka była chyba 2,50m.




> Dobra, bez bicia: nie trzymałem w ręku płyty XPS. To jest tak twarde i spójne, że możesz bez obaw zawiesić na tym roletę?


Rolet podtykowych nie mocuje się do tego styro. Całe skrzynki sa bardzo sztywne i mocowane są na prowadnicach do rolet (wsadzane na nie)- tutaj UWAGA bo bardzo łatwo je ściągnąć jak nie ma elewacji. Więc jak się ma tam drogie silniki to trzeba je montować tuż przed obklejaniem styropianu bo mogą dostać nóg!!. 
Widać to dobrze na tym zdjęciu:



szczelinę (o ile się trafiła) pomiędzy skrzynką a XPS wypełniałem pianka co dodatkowo ją wygłuszało i przyklejało.

----------


## ggdh

Twoja pomoc jest nieoceniona!  :big grin: 

Tak patrzę, że trochę tej taśmy rozprężnej wylazło - jaka była szpara między oknem a ościeżą?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Twoja pomoc jest nieoceniona! 
> 
> Tak patrzę, że trochę tej taśmy rozprężnej wylazło - jaka była szpara między oknem a ościeżą?


Wylazło bo okna były wysunięte 2-2,5cm po za lico muru. Taśma była szersza niż połączenie okno mur, więc miałem do wyboru albo wystawić kawałek do środka albo na zewnątrz.

EDIT: pomiędzy murem a ramą była standardowa przerwa ok 15mm.

----------


## ggdh

Mała aktualizacja: skład budowlany, po którym dużo się nie spodziewałem, zdmuchnął konkurencję oferują okna Pagen bluEvolution na profilu Salamander 82, czyli takim jak zaoferowano mi wcześniej. A cena? Wliczając montaż na ciepłych parapetach, na taśmie rozprężnej i taśmie w środku + wycięcie szpalet naokoło i wstawienie tam XPSu - wszystko wyszło ok 1000PLN mniej niż następna oferta z montażem na foliach i bez parapetów.

Do tego rolety podtynkowe (wybiłem sobie z głowy nadstawne - jeszcze raz dzięki *sebcioc55*) z silnikami radiowymi ok 2200PLN mniej niż najlepsza następna oferta.

BIORĘ!

----------


## sebcioc55

Wiesz, cena to nie wszystko. Nawet najlepsze okna mozna hu**** zamontowac i nic te niskie U Ci nie da. Ale jak cena spoko i im ufasz to ok. Tylko musisz przypolnowac dobrze przy montazu zeby bylo szczelnie. No i na jaka tasme?
Wazna rzecz o ktorej zaloze sie ze montwzysci nie beda wiedziec to przy laczeniu tasm jak sie skonczy np rolka to koniec poprzedniej i poczatek nowej trzeba naciac pod katem 45* i jedna na druga nalozyc. Zadne na styk albo tym bardziej jedna na druga!! Widzialem tekich gagatkow co tak chcieli robic. Wazne tez sa narożniki tam tez trzeba to odpowiednio zrobic.
A powiedz po co jakies tasmy od srodka? Zalatuje tutaj brakiem wiedzy co znow nie napawa optymizmem. Nie zebym Cie straszyl  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Że będę przy montażu to absolutnie pewne i im zapowiem, że będę im się patrzył na ręce  :yes: 

Myślę, że będzie ok. Jutro podjadę przyklepać deal i zapytać jak to ma się potoczyć, tzn. teraz przyklepuję, zgadzamy się na cenę, a montaż za pół roku. Poza tym to pogadam sobie co i jak z innymi materiałami okołobudowlanymi, bo jak dali radę zrobić dobrą ofertę na okna to może i będzie dało się jeszcze uszczknąć na czym innym.

Byłem się pytać o nadproża, bo w tym moim składzie mają max 3.00m, ale np. taki Leier robi małe do nadbudowania o długości max 3.05m. Jednocześnie powiedzieli mi, że nadproża typu L-19 to właściwie każda betoniarnia robi, więc najpewniej do nich się udam. 

Według strony Wienerbergera mają oni nadproża o max. długości 3.25m, więc byłyby idealne pod otwór 2.90m. Jest w Mielcu skład, który jest oficjalnym przedstawicielem tej firmy, tam też się udam. Jak dam trzy takie, każde o szerokości 70mm, pozostanie mi 4cm na styro. + powiedzmy 2-3cm wysunięcia okna i powinno tam się zmieścić 7cm XPS. 

*STARCZY?*

Co by tu jeszcze... pustaki Ackermana o wys. 20cm mogę mieć za 2.27PLN z dostawą. 1700szt wyjdzie niecały 4k PLN. Nie najgorzej, ale szukam dalej.

----------


## sebcioc55

Te Leiera miał chyba Wariat w działówkach i coś mówił ze drugi raz by nie zrobił, z resztą je w ścianach nośnych trzeba czymś nadbudowywać, np cegłą pełną. Pojedz i poszukaj tych L-ek, na szybko to nawet na alledrogo mają np tu podoba mi się w tej aukcji że jak zrobisz u nich zakupy za 5k to dostajesz tablet  :smile:  przy budowie domu to miałbyś tyle tabletów że można by z nich murować  :yes:

----------


## ggdh

Znalazłem nadproża w betoniarni, w której brałem beton na chudziak. I mają do max 360cm, więc idealnie. W innej betoniarni powiedzieli mi, że w Mielcu nikt nie robi dłuższych niż 280, bo tylko do tej długości są gotowe zbrojenia z huty. Bo nie słyszał widocznie o nożycach do prętów i spawarce  :big grin: 

Poza tym pustaki na strop po 2.12 PLN z transportem i może ciut mniej jak jeszcze coś dobiorę, to przyczepa nie będzie wozić powietrza.

Byłem też "zamówić" okna, tzn. oferta, którą dostałem, będzie obowiązywać przez cały rok z możliwie małymi zmianami. I dopytałem się o taśmy to stosują Iso-Chemie, a moja wycena uwzględniła iso-bloco 300. Mocniejsza jest wersja 600 (...Pascali odporności na napierający deszcz). Zmiana na wersję 600 to będą grosze w całości kwoty.

----------


## sebcioc55

A pytałeś się o te taśmy wewnątrz, po co one? Ta tasma iso-block 300 to nie tasma do montażu okien, tylko zwykła taśma rozprężna, powinieneć użyć iso-bloco one tutaj masz specyfikacje, jest jedna i dobiera się szerokości i rozpręż do szczelin. Układa się ją w odpowiednim kierunku, aby wypuszczała parę wodną na zewnątrz a tą z zewnątrz blokowała. Dlatego chcieli stosować tasmy wewnątrz bo ta 300 nie blokuje pary wodnej.

----------


## ggdh

http://allegro.pl/isobloco-one-tasma...720296687.html

Wyjdzie 1000zł za same taśmy?  :Confused: 

Nie osiągnie się tego samego efektu stosując folię paroszczelną od wewnątrz?

----------


## the_anonim

> http://allegro.pl/isobloco-one-tasma...720296687.html
> 
> Wyjdzie 1000zł za same taśmy? 
> 
> Nie osiągnie się tego samego efektu stosując folię paroszczelną od wewnątrz?


Czemu od razu najdroższą opcję z możliwych :big tongue: 
Masz tu z ceną 50% w dół od tej twojej
https://www.sparta.com.pl/pl/multifu...-okien-i-drzwi

Pozdro

----------


## ggdh

OK OK, tak dużo lepiej  :no:  zazwyczaj w pierwszej chwili lecę na Allegro, bo najczęściej jednak tam jest tanio / najtaniej.

----------


## karster

> Czemu od razu najdroższą opcję z możliwych
> Masz tu z ceną 50% w dół od tej twojej
> https://www.sparta.com.pl/pl/multifu...-okien-i-drzwi
> 
> Pozdro


Jesteś pewien z tym 50%? Bo porównujesz dwie zupełnie inne taśmy:
allegro: 82/5-30mm 1mb za 30,42zł (12mb za 365,00zł)
sparta: 74/ 3-15mm 1mb za 16,58zł
co już nie daje 50% a 54% ;p No ale blżej już porównać tą taśmę z allegro z  tą
czyli 
74/5-30mm 1mb za 22,28zł co daje już różnicę na poziomie 73% ceny z allegro choć nadal to jest taśma nieco węższa 

PS. Nie bronię allegro - nie jednokrotnie na allegro się przepłaca niestety i nie każdy o tym wie  :sad: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Wniosek jest taki, że trzeba dokładnie obrobić ościeże. Wtedy taśma 3-15mm obleci szczelinę bez zająknięcia.

----------


## ggdh

Tak sobie siedzę, mając chwilę spokoju od pieluch  :big grin:  i kombinuję - czekając na OZC od Asolta. Taki jeden zaraził mnie (nieumyślnie) mocnym rozważeniem czy aby czasem nie pójść w pompę ciepła z glikolowcem. Mam ku temu idealne warunki: wszędzie piasek i do tego woda płytko. Jak się tylko będzie dało to wydłubię dziurę na środku działki i się okaże gdzie ta woda jest. Jak kopaliśmy pod ławą, aby puścić rurę wodną to jakiejś godzinie zaczęła pojawiać się woda. A było to we wrześniu, o ile mnie pamięć nie myli - i było raczej sucho.

W międzyczasie sobie nabazgroliłem w skali i odpowiednio ustawiony do stron świata rzut działki z domem:



Na obszarze oznaczonym GWC widziałbym kopać i kłaść pętle. Jest tego ok 250m2, a przyjmując optymistycznie, ale nie oderwane od rzeczywistości, dałoby potencjał ponad 8.5kW (250m2 x 35W/m2 - bo mokry piasek). Dużo? Mało? Rzecz w tym, że pomieszczenia gospodarcze (dwa, bo jedno to kotłownia ujęta w projekcie domu, a drugie to pomieszczenie na regały / rowery / reku powstałe z podzielonego garażu) mam po drugiej stronie domu. I stąd pytania:

1) obszar zaznaczony jako "?" przez większą część dnia byłby nasłoneczniony, jedynie przed południem byłby zasłonięty domem (w zimie bardziej). Rozważać danie tam jednej pętli? Bo szkoda zmarnować...

2) fakt położenia pom. gosp. wpłynie na działanie pompy? Powrót od "GWC" do budynku to będzie około 22m. DUŻO. Czy aby przez ten czas glikol mi się nie wychłodzi za bardzo? Niby będzie tak głęboko jak pętle...

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja zrobiłbym pętle przy północnej granicy działki. Przeznaczyłbym tez na to większą przestrzeń, bo możesz sobie na to pozwolić. rury nie musi być dużo więcej - bardziej rozciągnij spirale lub zrób liniowy. 
Weź pod uwagę, że nie wiesz jak na przestrzeni 10-20 będzie wysokość zwierciadła wody podskórnej i przyjęcie 35W/m2 może być zbyt optymistyczne. 

Nie martw sie długością dolotu to tez powierzchnia czynna - dlaczego glikol miałby się wychłodzić? Przecież temperatura gruntu zimą to będzie ok 8st, a temp glikolu nawet na powrocie będzie niższa od tego. Jeśli myślisz o rurze biegnącej wzdłóż spirali to możesz ją zakopać deko niżej lub wyżej. Jak to mówią przy budowie dolnego źródła - to nie apteka  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

Ano właśnie, przed domem (czyli od wschodu patrząc na rzut) też mam sporo miejsca, bo 10m (linia zabudowy). Bez zająknięcia mógłbym tam też dać jedną pętlę. 

I co z długością pętli? Bo na logikę i prawa fizyki to nie ten tego - najkrótsza pętla będzie miała najmniejszy opór i tam będzie największy przepływ.

----------


## sebcioc55

Pętle powinny być równe, po co sobie komplikować życie? Bez znaczenia gdzie je dasz. Ważne żeby były w ziemi  :smile:  doloty tez bez znaczenia. Ogólnie to jest samowolka, najwazniejsza jest głebokość na oko koparkowego no i ta sama długość pętli. Oczywiście przy PE32 będą krótsze, przy  PE40 mogą być dłuższe. Bez sensu też potem ładować jakąś ogromną pompke żeby psuła nam tylko finalny COP.

EDIT: oczywście w teorii lepiej jest jak pętle są tam gdzie świeci słońce i niczego nie przewidujemy stawiać, ale życie się zmienia i nie wiemy co bedzie za 10 lat. Zawsze mówię żeby wybrać najniższą kalorycznośc dla swojego gruntu + przewymiarować DZ - będziesz wtedy miał spokój i pewną pracę PC.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tak uczciwie to ile trzeba dać za kompletną instalację z pompą gruntową około 10 kW? Powiedzmy bez baniaka i górnego źródła.

----------


## ggdh

Jeszcze nie wiem. Wiem tyle, że mam na dzień dobry 5k PLN w plecy za przyłącz gazowy i pewnie następne 4k PLN za komin. Jeszcze raz przewertuję dziennik Sebcia i poszukam konkretnych kwot.

----------


## the_anonim

Skopiowane z dziennika Seby post #1310 




> Kupując krążek 200m, wsadzasz go do rowu o długości 100m i szerokości 1m, lub 1,20m - dwie standardowe łyżki (o krztałcie dowolnym, mogą się nawet krzyżować na różnych głębokościach, chociaż lepiej nie.) Taka jedna pętla to powierzchnia 200m^2, robisz trzy takie pętle i Panie... kolektor jak ta lala  lepiej jest go trochę przewymiarować. Wg mnie sprawny koparkowy wykopie takie 3 rowy w max 3 dni po 10h dziennie z palcem w du*** w tym zasypanie oraz ułożenie przez Ciebie rur. Koszt u mnie to 3*10*90zł = 2700 zł. Dalej myślisz że to połowa pionowego kolektora?
> 
> EDIT: do tego rura PE40 2,4 po 3,40zł/mb = 2040 zł + rozdzielacz 600 zł + glikol ok 1200 z. Za całość 6540zł + troche Twojej robozicny. Studzienka - zrobisz szalunek i podczas każdego lania betonu coś tam wlejesz wiec teoretycznie za darmo

----------


## ggdh

W moim przypadku byłyby spirale, więc mniej kopania. Nie mam miejsca na 100m wykop  :roll eyes:  poza tym odpadł by koszt koparki. Więc pewnie wyjdzie mnie to ok 3500-4000 przy dobrych wiatrach.

Pozostaje kwestia dobrania długości rur do OZC.

----------


## ggdh

Pompa to, pompa tamto, a ja nie usiedziałem i pojechałem pomachać łopatą. Na początku humor kiepski, piasek, humus, patyki, korzenie, żyłka i druty (?), niżej już sam piasek. Ale chwila chwila: dlaczego mam mokre plamy na butach? Czyżby...?

Parę machnięć łopatą (oczywiście wykopałem za wąską dziurę) i ukazał mi się ten widok:



Dziura wypełniła się w może minutę, a poziom sprawdziłem po około 10. 

Mam wodę 120cm pod powierzchnią działki. 

Czyli jest około 50cm poniżej poziomu rowu. Wnioskując po tym, jak szybko napełniła się wykopana dziura, to chyba nie jest tylko wilgotny piasek, ale może wręcz warstwa wodonośna.

Myślę, że to moje snucie planów z 35W/m2 wcale nie jest zbyt optymistyczne... Jak nic nie wypadnie to jutro zmajstruję sobie jakiś blaszany kubek na kiju i zobaczymy jaką "wydajność" ma to moje ujęcie wody  :big grin: 


Oficjalnie podjarałem się  :cool: 


I teraz na trochę bardziej spokojnie: śniegu w tym roku nie było aż tak dużo, więc trudno zgonić na roztopy. Ulew w ostatnich tygodniach nie było, więc chyba mogę założyć, że woda u mnie jest tak płytko. Jakich wahań mogę się spodziewać? 20cm? Jakbym dał GWC na 150cm (już słyszę narzekanie chłopaków, którzy będą mi to musieli wykopać...) to chyba będę bezpieczny. Co do warstwy gruntu nad wymiennikiem to dojdzie jeszcze około 30cm nawiezionej ziemi.

----------


## aiki

A jaka jest u Ciebie głębokość przemarzania?

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak wykopiesz 150cm i dowieziesz 30 to bedzie git. Z tym wahaniem to wiesz... zalezy od opadow itp. U mnie najwyzej woda byla na 90cm po bardzo mokrej jesieni i zimie. A juz rok pozniej woda byla na 1.8m!! W tym roku latem byla na 1.6m wiec wahania są i to spore. To bardzo zalezy od grunty, opadow i temperatur. Wiec nie ma reguly. Tylko pamietaj ze jak bedziesz kopal to kop w suchym okresie bo jak chcesz 30cm ponizej lustra wody to bedziesz musial wykopac duuuzo szerzej bo sie bedzie obsuwac.
Fajnie ze sie lodjarales na PC, to dobry kierunek.

----------


## ggdh

> A jaka jest u Ciebie głębokość przemarzania?


Mielec leży w drugiej strefie przemarzania, czyli głębokość wynosi 1m.






> Jak wykopiesz 150cm i dowieziesz 30 to bedzie git. Z tym wahaniem to wiesz... zalezy od opadow itp. U mnie najwyzej woda byla na 90cm po bardzo mokrej jesieni i zimie. A juz rok pozniej woda byla na 1.8m!! W tym roku latem byla na 1.6m wiec wahania są i to spore. To bardzo zalezy od grunty, opadow i temperatur. Wiec nie ma reguly. Tylko pamietaj ze jak bedziesz kopal to kop w suchym okresie bo jak chcesz 30cm ponizej lustra wody to bedziesz musial wykopac duuuzo szerzej bo sie bedzie obsuwac.
> Fajnie ze sie lodjarales na PC, to dobry kierunek.


Tak sobie teraz analizuję sposób, w jaki uruchamiałem każdorazowo abisynkę na szpilce. Konewka, małe chlup, odgłos szybko wypełniającej się rurki i tyle. Lustro wody musiało być bardzo wysoko. I piszę tutaj o tych największych upałach. 

U mnie jest piasek, który bardzo szybko reaguje na zmiany pogodowe. Myślę, że w zimie ogólnie woda jest płytko, bo jest jej najzwyczajniej dużo po jesieni. I nie zapominajmy, że grunty niespójne podciągają wodę jak szalone!

Czekam na OZC od Asolta, chyba muszę mu o sobie przypomnieć (chociaż obiecany termin jeszcze nie minął)  :yes:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Tak sobie teraz analizuję sposób, w jaki uruchamiałem każdorazowo abisynkę na szpilce. Konewka, małe chlup, odgłos szybko wypełniającej się rurki i tyle. Lustro wody musiało być bardzo wysoko. I piszę tutaj o tych największych upałach.


Abisynka to jest na rurze wbijanej i powinna być wbita do warstwy niższej niż ta woda podskórna, którą widzisz.

----------


## ggdh

Ale jeżeli między wierzchnim piaskiem, a warstwą, do które sięga szpilka, nie ma warstwy nieprzepuszczalnej, to woda  w szpilce wyrówna poziom do warstwy wierzchniej. 

Gdzieś mi się obiło, że chłopy w okolicznych lasach pozyskiwali piasek do 15m wgłąb. Jak w latach 80 czy 90 budowali naszego dyżurnego truciciela (macie blaty Krono z Mielca?) to na wyrównanie placu na tarcicę potrzebowali gór piasku. Wtedy to był dziki zachód i chłopi furmankami wozili z lasów te tysiące ton...

EDYTA: tak sobie myślę, że jak będę na działce to uwiążę na sznurku murarskim nakrętkę, dam kawałek styro ponad nią i wpuszczę całość do szpilki. Nakrętka napręży sznurek i będzie ciągnęła w dól, a styro zatrzyma się na powierzchni.

----------


## ggdh

Aha, jeszcze jedne temat, który muszę ogarnąć w ciągu następnych ok 2 tygodni - mówiłem się na niedzielę z murarzem, że mam go przywieźć i on chce oglądnąć co i jak na miejscu zorganizować. Start robót wspomniał na ok 10 marca. 

Temat do ogarnięcia to perlit do pierwszej warstwy pustaków. Tak zasugerował Asolt i trochę sobie o tym poczytałem - wydaje się, że to dobry pomysł.  Niestety ciężko mi coś w swojej okolicy znaleźć. 

Macie z perlitem jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja chciałem zasypywać perlitem pierwszą warstwę gdy jeszcze planowałem fundament. 

Za perlitem popytaj w duzych sklepach ogrodniczych. Pewnie będzie drożej, ale nie potrzebujesz aż tak dużo na jedną warstwę.

----------


## ggdh

Znalazłem w Rzeszowie i powinienem mieć w ciągu tygodnia. W sklepach ogrodniczych pytałem. _Trochę drogo_, bo wychodzi 1000zl/m3, gdzie ja kupię w workach 125L za 180zł/m3  :wink: 

Ilość potrzebnego perlitu policzyłem przyjmując, że pustak w połowie jest pusty i wyszło mi, że do każdego zmieści się ok 9L perlitu x 230 pustaków wyszło 2m3 z groszem. Więc zamówiłem 2.5m3  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Jestem również na etapie kupowania betoniarki, bo mój murarz to już nie robi tego zawodowo, a u mnie zgodził się "z polecenia". No więc szukam sobie tych betoniarek i o dziwo znalazłem odpowiednią w Leroy Merlin - bo wiecie: do Mielca dotarła cywilizacja i mamy swój market budowlany  :big lol: 

Jeszcze wczoraj byłem zapytać czy oferta internetowa również obowiązuje w sklepie stacjonarnym (nie obowiązuje), bo zestaw betoniarka+taczki był tańszy niż sama betoniarka. 

- No dobra, nie macie to nie, kupię samą betoniarkę - 1099zł za 185L - mi pasuje. Ale podjadę jutro dostawczakiem, bo była już skręcona i gotowa do pracy. 

No i jadę dzisiaj, teść przyjechał swoim Vito, wszystko fajnie pięknie. Cena przez noc podskoczyła do 1299zł.  :mad: 

- Nosz kurka. Really? 
- Ano miesiąc nowy, cena miała się zmienić to się zmieniła. 
- A kurka nie było mi o tym wczoraj powiedzieć? Tak to byście sprzedali taniej. Teraz nie sprzedacie w ogóle.


I już się we mnie gotuje  :mad:  :mad:  :mad: 

Już zamówiłem inną przez neta. Ciut mniejszą, ale z silnikiem 1kW zamiast 0.8kW.

----------


## ggdh

Następny temat: papa pod ściany nośne. Trzeba się przy jej wyborze specjalnie spinać? Czy pojadę na skład budowlany i poproszę o papę podkładową fundamentową i mi dadzą taką, że nie będę żałował?

----------


## karster

Jak powiesz "fundamentową" to nie zdziw sie jak zaproponują Ci papę 7,5mb za jedyne 150-280zł. Ja mam dobrą papę za ok 62zł za 7,5mb termozgrzewalną (chociaż jej nie zgrzewam). Miałem też taką zwykłą na tekturze i była bardzo słaba. Ta moja jest od swisspor pve250s40 czarna mamba i ją mogę polecić. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Sorki za post pod postem, nie myślałeś o folii specjalnie do tego przeznaczonej? Zobacz na allegro albo w folnecie. Takie folie mają grubości blisko 1mm.

----------


## ggdh

Wstępnie coś o papach czytałem i tyle pamiętam, że te na tekturze nie są w ogóle przeznaczone do fundamentów. Po krótkim czasie tektura całkiem się degraduje i masa asfaltowa nie ma na czym trzymać spójności i kształtu.

Właśnie dziwiłem się dlaczego niektóre papy, chyba isopal, kosztują jakieś chore pieniądze, ale kto bogatemu zabroni? Zwłaszcza, że mam zamiar dać 2 warstwy. Tak sobie liczyłem (sketchup do takich rzeczy jak długość ścian czy powierzchniado ocieplenia jest zajebisty  :cool: ), że mam 70mb fundamentów do przykrycia. Mogę rolkę o szerokości 1m ciąć na trzy paski? Musi papa zwisać z brzegów? Jak nie to wystarczy 50mb papy o szer. 1m .

----------


## Beskidziak

> Musi papa zwisać z brzegów? Jak nie to wystarczy 50mb papy o szer. 1m .


Według starej technologii papa powinna na zakładkę wiązać się z izolacją poziomą na chudziaku, więc powinna przestawać jakieś 10-15cm do wewnątrz.
Tak się kiedyś robiło, z tym że jak się orientowałem papa nie ma dopuszczenia do stosowania wewnątrz......

----------


## ggdh

Ano właśnie - przecież pod ścianą (zwłaszcza pod oknami) dość blisko ściany będzie podłogówka, a ciągłe podgrzewanie takiej papy nie może pozostać bez wpływu na jej trwałość i nasze zdrowie. W paru poradnikach widziałem, że docina się prawie idealnie do szerokości ściany fundamentowej i o ile nikt nie zakwestionuje tego jakimś solidnym argumentem to właśnie tak zrobię.

I jeszcze aspekt techniczny: da się przeciąć całą rolkę na raz? Czy trzeba rozwinąć i ciąć pasy?

EDYTA:

Nie, nie myślałem o folii. KierBud odradzał, murarz odradzał. Kim ja jestem, żeby kwestionować ich rady?  :yes:

----------


## ggdh

Zrobiłem osobny wątek w "Fundamentach", ale nikt jeszcze nie odpowiedział, więc zapytam i tutaj:



Sprawa wygląda tak, że będę robił dwa dodatkowe słupy żelbetowe w ścianach, aby podeprzeć belkę biegnącą przez salon, która była oryginalnie podparta słupem na samych środku wspomnianego salonu. Belka oczywiście została przeprojektowana i odpowiednio zmodyfikowana.
KierBud powiedział, że damy 6x 16mm, ale trzeba je zakotwić w istniejącym fundamencie monolitycznym. I jak to zrobić? Pamiętam, że padła nazwa "kołki..."  Będzie się to dało zrobić na jakąś zwyczajną kotwę chemiczną? 

Bo widzę to tak:

1) wiercenie pod fi16 (jaka głębokość?),
2) wydmuchanie zmielonego betonu,
3) napuszczenie mazidła kotwiącego,
4) wciśnięcie pręta,
5) powtórzyć 6x dla każdego ze słupów.

Ktoś miał podobny problem i może się podzielić doświadczeniami?



Aha, taki słup w ścianie przewiązuje się z sąsiadującymi pustakami? Coś w rodzaju "drut fi12 co drugą warstwę pustaków"?

----------


## thoreg

Miałem podobną sytuację. Chciałem dodać 9 słupów żelbetowych do płyty, w której nie były wypuszczone startery. Konstruktor dał zalecenie, by użyć żywicy iniekcyjnej Hilti HIT-HY 200-A. Wierciłem dziury, czyściłem je, wpuszczałem żywicę i wciskałem pręty. Później kotwienie drutem chyba fi 6 w co 3-ej spoinie. Trzymało naprawdę mocno.  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

A miałeś do tego wyciskarkę? Dedykowaną? Bo ta żywica wydaje się super mocna i bardzo chętnie bym ją zastosował - jest tanio na allegro. Ale co z aplikacją?

----------


## karster

Z tą folią może być lepiej niż z papą. Łatwiej ją połączyć z folią w podłodze...

Papy termozgrzewalnej, którą posiadałem nie było szans przeciąć,w całości. Rozwijałem sobie,rolki w ciepełku, docinałem, zwijałem ponownie i woziłem na budowę. Tą na tekturze oczywiście łatwo przetniesz w całości.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Jednak będzie papa, za dużo osób odradza folie. 


I jestem po spotkaniu z murarzami: będzie ich dwóch + dobiorą sobie pomocnika. Spisałem listę zakupów i pewnie jutro będę działał. Trochę lipa, że nie wiem do końca na kiedy będzie perlit, bo murarze są ostro nastawieni na przyszłą *SOBOTĘ* na rozpoczęcie roboty.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

O perlit możesz zapytać w sklepach ogrodniczych, tylko nie wiem jak Ci cena podejdzie. Worek 125L to około 50zł - kupiłem jeden w Agro-Max do budowy pieca rakietowego.

----------


## ggdh

Pytałem i wygląda to tak, że 50pln x 8 = 400pln/m3. Ja za 2.5m3 zapłaciłem chyba 530.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Aha. No tak myślałem.

----------


## ggdh

Jakbym czasem ktoś potrzebował perlitu w naszej okolicy to jest firma w Rzeszowie, która zajmuje się ochroną przeciwpożarową i właśnie tam zamówiłem. Firma Bauwer.

----------


## karster

A wysyłają dalej w świat? Potrzebuje do Ciechocinka. A tak btw, liczyłeś ile wchodzi go w ceramikę i jeśli tak to jaką ceramikę? Jeszcze nie kupiłem porothermu więc nawet nie mam jak pomierzyć by policzyć ile w niego wchodzi.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## thoreg

> A miałeś do tego wyciskarkę? Dedykowaną? Bo ta żywica wydaje się super mocna i bardzo chętnie bym ją zastosował - jest tanio na allegro. Ale co z aplikacją?


Z tego, co się orientowałem, to jest najczęściej rekomendowane rozwiązanie do wklejania prętów zbrojeniowych w konstrukcję. Przynajmniej tak wynika z rozmów z konstruktorami.  :smile:  Co do wyciskacza, to kupiłem Hilti HDM 330. Jakbyś był zainteresowany, to mogę odsprzedać w dobrej cenie. Użyta tylko raz do wklejenia 9-ciu słupów.

----------


## ggdh

Chyba już za późno, bo muszę ogarnąć temat do soboty - wchodzą murarze. Ale z ciekawości to napisz mi na PW ile by taka przyjemność kosztowała i czy czasem nie masz jeszcze samych kotew (bo jakbym się decydował to nie miałbym czasu dokupić kotew z innego źródła).

----------


## ggdh

*karster*, pytałeś czy wysyłają do Ciechocinka: masz bliżej do dużego zakładu w Bełchatowie. Poszukaj np. na Allegro. Mają perlit EP150 za ok 160zl/m3 o ile dobrze pamiętam. To sporo taniej niż ja kupiłem.




Dzisiaj przygotowałem fundamenty pod papę, którą też kupiłem. Cienką, bo 3mm, ale dam dwie warstwy  :roll eyes:  

Musiałem obciąć nadmiar ciągle wystającej folii budowlanej wywiniętej spod chudziaka i nadmiar folii kubełkowej, która przez zimę była wywinięta na fundament. Zostawiłem tak może po 4-8cm na styro fundamentowym i przymocowałem małymi gwoździami. Najwięcej mi czasu zeszło ze skuciem chudziaka, który napłynął na fundament przez przydeptaną folię. 

Na jutro planuję papowanie i nasuwa się pytanie: *czy fundament musi być absolutnie suchy i wylizany do czysta*? Wystarczy jak dobrze go zmiotę sztywną szczotką, aby ruszyć piasek / paprochy? Dzisiaj padało w nocy, przez dzień przechodziły mżawki, na noc niby prognozują pogodnie i jutro ma być całkiem OK (10C i bez deszczu).

----------


## ggdh

Skoro nikt nic nie odpowiedział, nie pozostało mi nic innego niż tylko spróbować. Na początku, jak jeszcze fundamenty były mokre to szło nam (brat wspomógł) dość opornie, ale to również przez brak doświadczenia. Po jakimś czasie wyszło słońce i ogarnęliśmy co i jak. Kupiłem papę 3mm i kleiliśmy dwie warstwy na zakładkę. Moim zdaniem, jak na pierwszy raz, wyszło całkiem nieźle  :roll eyes: 




Tu oklejony komin: 




Kilka spostrzeżeń: 

- folia spod chudziaka musi być dokładnie wycięta, inaczej się zapala praktycznie od razu (co nie dziwne chyba  :wink: )
- dylatacja wokoło chudziaka miejscami się stopiła, bo ogrzewaliśmy papę za bardzo z góry. Jak już zajarzyliśmy, że palnik powinien być prawie poziomo (eh, moje plecy...) to nie dość, że lepiej topiło asfalt na papie, to jeszcze płomień napierniczał na boki, lekko tylko omiatając styro. 
- cięcie papy okazało się prostsze niż sądziłem. Oczywiście całej rolki nie ma co męczyć - rozwinęliśmy na asfalcie (bo na działce nie mam 10m równej i czystej powierzchni  :wink: ), posypką w dół, zaznaczyliśmy szerokość pasów i z wykorzystaniem "pasków" asfaltu na papier dało się te 10m przeciąć bez odrywania noża. Nóż zwykły za 3PLN z wymiennymi ostrzami jest w zupełności wystarczający (piszę to mając wyłącznie doświadczenie z papą o gr. 3mm).
- folia kubełkowa nie jest jak styro i sama nie gaśnie  :no: 





Z tych fajnych spraw: 
- kupiłem paletę cegieł pełnych i cementu, "dwójki", bo taką sobie zażyczyli murarze. Mam jeszcze kupić plastyfikator, ale nie wiem jaki. Coś mówili, że nie "biały", ale żółty albo czerwony. *KTOŚ COŚ WIE?*
- chłopaki skręcili mi skrzynkę z licznikiem i ESem i będę ciągnął prąd od mojego ulubionego i jedynego sąsiada. Trzeba będzie CAŁE 20m kabla zużyć  :roll eyes: 


I teraz trochę LIPY:
- zamówiona betoniarka będzie gotowa za 2-3 tygodnie = anulowanie zamówienia
- perlit, zamówiony 2.03 z informacją, że niby na realizację zamówienia mają 2 tygodnie, ale z zapewnieniem, że w tydzień się uwiną, będzie MOŻE w poniedziałek 13.03. Fajnie, bo mam na sobotę murarzy umówionych i wątpię czy będą zachwyceni jak powiem, że jak chcą murować to tylko pierwszą warstwę i do domu. Ktoś zna jakieś szamańskie metody na przywołanie DESZCZU?  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja znam lepszy sposób. Olej tech perlitycznych krętaczy, naruchaj jakiegoś sprintera, albo innego dostawczaka i jedź do Bełchatowa, czy tam gdzie to dają. Daleko nie ma, a na różnicy w cenie kurs się odrobi. Możesz też stanąć nad brzegiem tego wyrobiska i wypalić cygara, albo zwyczajnie z piec minut pokręcić głową i wybałuszyć gały, to będziesz miał i wycieczkę krajoznawczą zaliczoną, więc i coś dla ducha i dla portfela.

----------


## ggdh

Już zapłaciłem  :sad:

----------


## karster

> Pytałem i wygląda to tak, że 50pln x 8 = 400pln/m3. Ja za 2.5m3 zapłaciłem chyba 530.


cena u producenta 133zł/m3 + VAT (159,90zł brutto) http://www.perlipol.com.pl/cennik
transport (paleta do 2m3) = 150 + VAT (184,50zł brutto)
transport (paleta do 1,5m3) = 133+VAT (163,59zł brutto)

Czyli za 2,5m3 trzeba by zapłacić 399,75zł + 327,18 = 726,93 zł (miałeś o prawie 200zł taniej  :smile:  )

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Tyle, że ja muszę sobie po to pojechać  :tongue:  niby tylko 50km i przy okazji zabrać coś firmowego, ale zawsze.

----------


## ggdh

DUNE!




A później nastała JASNOŚĆ!

----------


## ggdh

Jest prąd i jest robota! 

1) zawitała na budowie i betoniarka, kupiłem o poj. 190L i ok 150L zasypowej, na dwa worki cementu powinno starczyć na każdy zasyp.

2) myślę, że wydanie 120PLN na długi brzeszczot do piły szablastej było BARDZO DOBRYM pomysłem:



Piła leżała w walizce od 4 lat i przez ten okres przecięła jedną deskę - TERAZ SOBIE NADROBI  :stir the pot: 


3) jeszcze szarpnąłem się na wiertło 18mm pod SDS MAX i szło jak w masło. No może w 4 przypadkach na 6, bo w dwóch musiałem się otrzeć o zbrojenie w ścianie fundamentowej. Taka rada na przyszłość: jak nie jesteś pewny czy znajdziesz coś niespodziewanego w tym, w czym wiercisz, nie bierz wiertarki między nogi  :big grin:  na szczęście ja to wiedziałem i jak mi parę razy wyszarpnęło te 1300W z rąk to byłem na to przygotowany...




Jutro kończę wiercenie kolejnych 6 otworów i zakotwię pręty fi16. Kotwę mam Tytana, dwóch różnych majstrów mi ją poleciło. Poza tym plan na jutro jest dość ambitny: BĘDĘ BUDOWAŁ KIBEL!

----------


## ggdh

Aha, dostałem wyliczenia OZC. 

Co powiecie na 30kWh/m2/rok?  :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Aha, dostałem wyliczenia OZC. 
> 
> Co powiecie na 30kWh/m2/rok?


Mozliwe, ale nie takie łatwe do osiągnięcia  :wink:  Podasz więcej szczegółów? Parametry przegórd, jakies obrazki od asolta?

----------


## ggdh

A pewnie - te główne:

- podłoga z podłogówką w różnych wariantach pokrycia wierzchniego: *0.097-0.098*
- skosy (28cm wełna+GK+blachodachówka): *0.142*
- ściany zewnętrzne (25cm ceramika + 20cm @ 0.031): *0.13*

I chałupa:

- podłogi grzane: 230m2
- kubatura: 550m3, ale może ciut więcej po podniesieniu ścianki kolankowej (nie wiem czy to uwzględnili)
- zapotrzebowanie na ciepło: ~6900kWh
- zapotrzebowanie 30kWh/m2/rok


Jeżeli pompa ciepła gruntowa bierze ze ściany 1/3-1/4 swojej mocy grzewczej to by wychodziło, że zużyje 1700-2300kWh. Nawet w zwykłej taryfie (0.66zl/kWh) wychodzi mi 1500PLN/rok za ogrzewanie. 


COŚ MI TO ZA RÓŻOWO WYGLĄDA!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak mostków cieplnych nie narobidz i dasz dobre okna, to może się udać. Jeszcze dom musi być szczelny, czyli najtrudniej dobrze zrobić skosy, no i trzeba WM, bo inaczej nie ma szans na taki wynik.

I tak uczciwie pisząc, to jak masz grzać drogim prądem, to nie na to sensu.

----------


## ggdh

Czemu od razu drogim? Przeca napisałem "nawet w zwykłej taryfie", wiadomo, że każdy z chociaż kilkoma neuronami pod deklem będzie grzał w nocnej  :big lol: 

Żeby trochę ostudzić ten mój entuzjazm to dodam, że nie wiem jak się liczy"powierzchnię grzanych podłóg", bo 230m2 wydaje mi się bardzo dużo za dużo, albo sam nie wiem co buduję...

----------


## the_anonim

hmm dziwne trochę te wyniki, u mnie:
dach 0,122 GORZEJ
dach 0,131 LEPIEJ
ściana 0,118 LEPIEJ
okien też raczej nie przeskoczysz bo mam naprawdę niskie współczynniki, chyba że ja mam bardzo duża powierzchnię szkła w stosunku do ciebie ale nie sądzę. 32m2 (okien)

podłogi 134m2 ("prawie" dwa razy mniej?)
kubatura 414m3
zapotrzebowanie 6072
zapotrzebowanie 45 kWh/m2/rok   ????

Dziwnie to wychodzi przy twojej powierzchni ale może dlatego że ja mam parterowy a ty poddasz albo jeszcze jakiś inny czor :big lol:

----------


## ggdh

Klepię to, co dostałem od Asolta. Faktycznie może diabeł tkwić w aspekcie parter/poddasze, bo u mnie "trochę" większe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło jest dzielone na "dużo" więcej metrów powierzchni. Stąd wynik.

Gdybam sobie, bo się nie znam  :big lol:

----------


## ggdh

Co do okien to zdecydowałem się na Pagen bluEvolution na profilu Salamander. Zadecydowała cena, bo współczynniki ułamkowo gorsze niż wcześniej opisywane MS Okna (MS Evolution 82):

(3x) 1500x1500: ______________*0.7*
(1x) 1800x1500 fix:_____________*0.66*
(1x) 2900x1800 fix:  ____________*0.66*
(2x) 2300x1800 drzwi balkonowe: _*0.72*

Dachowe:
(5x) 780x1400:________________*0.97*
(1x) 1140x1400:_______________*0.97*

Okien mam ZDECYDOWANIE mniej niż Ty, bo chyba 23m2. Takie projekt...

----------


## sebcioc55

To wszystko kwestia stosunku A/V poniżej cyt z internetów:




> A - pola powierzchni wszystkich przegród, oddzielających część ogrzewaną budynku od powietrza zewnętrznego, gruntu i przyległych pomieszczeń nie ogrzewanych, liczona po obrysie zewnętrznym [m2].
> V – kubatura ogrzewanej części budynku, pomniejszona o podcienie, balkony, loggie, galerie itp. liczona po obrysie budynku [m3].Jednostką współczynnika kształtu budynku jest 1/m.
> 
> Najlepiej gdy współczynnik kształtu domu jest jak najniższy. Oznacza to, że bryła budynku powinna być jak najbardziej zwarta, zbliżona kształtem do kuli bądź sześcianu, czyli brył charakteryzujących się najmniejszym współczynnikiem A/V. W praktyce architekt powinien unikać stosowania konstrukcji ścian, a w szczególności dachu budynku o bardzo złożonym kształcie (dach wielospadowy, wykusze itp.). Biorąc pod uwagę zużycie energii budynek o wysokim współczynniku A/V „zużywa” więcej energii niż wykonany w tej samej technologii budynek o niskim współczynniku A/V. Bardzo często współczynnika A/V używa się jako kryterium przydatny do kreślenia granicznej wartości zużycia energii pierwotnej EP.
> Wartość współczynnika A/V dla budynków pasywnych waha się od 0,75 do 1,25. Oznacza to, że stosunek pola powierzchni (po obrysie ścian zewnętrznych) do objętości budynku jest zbliżony i na 1m2 powierzchni przypada ok. 1m3 objętości budynku.


Np u mnie:
ściana 0,117
podłoga 0,1
strop 0,067
okna <0,8
drzwi 0,8

więc jakbym dodał 5cm styro i sprawdził szczelność (wymagana 0,6) to miałbym dom w standardzie NF15 czyli pasywnym, w teorii. Niestety w rzeczywistości tak to nie wygląda i przy takich danych zapotrzebowanie na grzanie wychodzi mi 50 kWh/(m^2*rok), co w obecnej chwili się sprawdza. 
A teraz uwaga ciekawostka, jeżeli poddaszę zrobię użytkowe i w dach pomiędzy krokwie dam 20cm wełny 035 to zapotrzebowanie na ciepło spada mi do 22 kWh/(m^2*rok) przy 2x większej powierzchni (oczywiście na górze są skosy więc kubatura nie 2x większa). Czyli dodając do parterówki poddasze grzejemy 2x większą powierzchnię ale płacimy mniej  :wink:  - to jest teoretyczna prawda. Może kiedys jak będę miał za dużo kasy to sprawdzę tą teorię  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

No oki.
Czyli wychodzi że w parametrach mnie i kolegę bijesz na głowę a i tak masz gorszy wynik w życzywistości, czy to oznacza że powinniśmy się spodziewać  wyniku np o 20/30% gorszego niż OZC czy życie pokazuje że nie da się tak uszczelnić domu bo jak wiemy robiłeś swoimi rękoma więc durszlaka raczej nie masz.

Sorki za zaśmiecanie wątku.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie też byłoby lepiej, gdybym miał lepszy stosunek A/V. I tak mam dom na planie kwadratu, a to najlepiej, ale parterówka to zawsze duży strop i duży fundament. Gdybym podniósł o jedną kondygnację, to powierzchnia przegród zewnętrznych wzrosła by o 135m2 (teraz jest około 450m2), więc tylko o 30%, a powierzchnia dwukrotnie i zamiast 25kWh/m2*rok wyszłoby niewiele więcej niż 16 i to przy tradycyjnym fundamencie.

Ale zadbaj panie o szczelność, bo to kluczowe.

----------


## ggdh

A gdzie zazwyczaj powstają największe nieszczelności? W dachu? Wyklejenie folią paroszczelną nie wystarczy?

----------


## sebcioc55

> No oki.
> Czyli wychodzi że w parametrach mnie i kolegę bijesz na głowę a i tak masz gorszy wynik w życzywistości, czy to oznacza że powinniśmy się spodziewać  wyniku np o 20/30% gorszego niż OZC czy życie pokazuje że nie da się tak uszczelnić domu bo jak wiemy robiłeś swoimi rękoma więc durszlaka raczej nie masz.
> 
> Sorki za zaśmiecanie wątku.


No tak, bo dużo okien na północ, okno narożne, wcięcia w bryle i nie na kwadracie jak pisze Wariat. To wszystko się składa na teoretycznie niekorzystny wynik. Wg OZC na rok potrzebuję 18,92 GJ/rok ciepła na ogrzewanie, do teraz wyprodukowałem 17,3 GJ z wygrzewaniem i "dziurawą" wentylacją, więc się sprawdza i wynik OZC można przyjąć w zaokrągleniu jako prawidłowy. Bo jeszcze pewnie pare razy PC odpalę, teraz ją odpalam co 2 dni, a jak świeci słońce to ogóle. Co do szczelności to uważam że zrobiłem zajebiście szczelnie, da się to wyczuć podczas zamykania drzwi w pokojach lub podczas zabawy wentylacją w podciśnienia i nadciśnienia. Chociaż dom nie jest perfekcyjny, ale ogólnie wyszło dobrze.
BTW to też zależy od samych obliczeń w OZC, w zależności kto je robi i jaki ma humor też je można podtuningować, kiedyś BiU o tym pisał.




> A gdzie zazwyczaj powstają największe nieszczelności? W dachu? Wyklejenie folią paroszczelną nie wystarczy?


u Ciebie największa szansa na nieszczelności to poddasze, lukarny jeszcze temat komplikują. Trzeba się przyłożyć przy paroizolacji. Niektórzy np pomimo trąbienia wszędzie o prawidłowym łączeniu paroizolacji suchej zabudowy ze ścianami to olewają. Sama szczelność okien też ma znaczenie, są okna o szczelności klasy 3 i klasy 4. Klasa 2 to już padaka. Sam montaż okien też jest istotny.

----------


## ggdh

Lukarny? Jakie lukarny?  :cool: 

"Na co mi lukarna?"

----------


## sebcioc55

> Lukarny? Jakie lukarny? 
> 
> "Na co mi lukarna?"


A widzisz. Nie pamietalem tego. Spojrzalem tylko na 1 post a tam lukarna jak byk ! :smile: 
Tak miedzy nami to ja nie rozumiem fenomenu lukarn, dla mnie sa paskudne  :wink:

----------


## karster

O kurde, nawet nie sądziłem, że można mieć takie zdanie o lukarnach  :Smile:  u mnie są dwie. Są to są - ogólnie ładnie wygląda projektu moim zdaniem chociaż sam dach może i ciekawie by wyglądał bez nich. Ehh kurde muszę o tym pomyśleć :d

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Hehe no po prostu mi sie nie podobaja. A jak niektorzy robia takie z plaskim dachem to w ogole chyba architekt przysnal podczas rysowania  :wink: 
Taka lukarna to wieksza rzezba przy konstrukcji, ciezej z izolacja, paroizloacja jedyne co to faktycznie mozna podejsc do okna nie walac w nie glowa i same okna tansze ale obrobki takiej lukarny to z nadmiarem zrekompensuja.
To tylko moje zdanie, ja prosty czlowiek jestem  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Widać, że jesteśmy z tego samego sortu  :yes:

----------


## B_i_U

Na forum "co drugi" buduje dom pasywny. Ludziom się wydaje, że dając 30cm dobrego styro na ściany osiągną taki poziom. Albo, że dodadzą jeszcze 2cm i mostki zostaną zniwelowane. Ja staram się zbudować dom pasywny ale jakoś mało w to wierzę. Wiem, że gdy wszystkie przegrody będą spełniały wymagania NF15 to wciąż za mało.
Zbudowałem nieduży, prosty dom z poddaszem na planie prawie kwadratu; dach dwuspadowy. Wcześniej wchłonąłem całą wiedzę "forumową". Wzorem był dla mnie forumowicz j-j. W dużej mierze budowałem sam. Dbałem o każdy szczegół izolacji (no prawie). Okna montowałem w płaszczyźnie ocieplenia. Fundamenty ocieplałem z obu stron po 15cm; na ścianach 25cm białego styro; dach 40-45cm wełny; podłoga 30cm styro; kołki do styro zatykałem zatyczkami styropianowymi (wtedy nie było gotowych); okna 3-szybowe z usztywnieniem z ciepłą ramą; rekuperator z 100cm wymiennikiem. Itd, itd. i co? Zużycie szacunkowe powyżej 45kWh/m2/rok. Nie spodziewałem się wprawdzie domu pasywnego ale liczyłem na więcej. Myślę, że kluczem była szczelność i kominek.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja to w ogóle w domy pasywne nie wierzę. Po co je budować skoro i tak je trzeba lekko bo lekko ale ogrzewać. Ja nie mam pasywnego, w sumie nie nawet NF40 a za ogrzewanie za cały sezon nie zapłacę więcej niż 400 zł. Bartek nie celuję tu w Ciebie, ale Ci którzy budują domy pasywne to albo śpią na kasie albo nie są zbyt rozsądni  :wink:  jeżeli już wydawać pianiądze to lepiej zbudować dom zeroenergetyczny, który w ogóle nie potrzebuje źródła ciepła. Wydatek na pasywność zwróci się pewnie po 30 latach albo i więcej, dla idei można, tylko po co ? Bo to nie tylko izolacje, ale i okna, drzwi, instalacje CWU, WM itp - mnóstwo kryteriów których nawet dopłata do NF15 nie pokrywała.
Wg mnie każdy powinien robić tak aby koszty utrzymania domu go nie zjadły, dlatego trzeba liczyć OZC aby wiedzieć ile się zapłaci za CO i dążyć do tego aby wykonać jak najlepiej założenia projektowe.

----------


## karster

Tak cichutko sobie czytam co piszecie i dochodzę do hipotezy, ze ciezko jest zrobyc dotacje dla nf40 a ta dla nf15 pewnie jest niemal nierealna i nieopłacalna... a wydawało mi sie, że na forum "co drugi" z jednej lub drugiej korzysta  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

A może widzieliście, chyba sprzed tygodnia, film na MuratorTV na youtubie, gdzie właścicielka domu "pasywnego" opowiada m.in. o kosztach ogrzewania. 

Nie. Ich dom nie wyszedł im jako pasywny  :big grin:  mnóstwo technologii napchane, jeszcze więcej pieniędzy. Na co?

----------


## the_anonim

Ja po postach Przemka dochodzędo wniosu że trzeba zakasać rękawy i wszysto od początku do końca robić samemu, powoli i dokładnie albo stać nad ekipą wykonawczą jak Faraon z batem. A parametry, cm, lamdy  deklaracje i inne szmery bajery to dopiero potem. 

Ps. 
Znam osobiście człowieka co ma pasywniaka i dostał dotację NF15. Powiedział "NIGDY WIECEJ!"

----------


## ggdh

Piątek:
- A dzień dobry, Marian z tej strony. Nie przyjdziemy w sobotę, bo spierdoliłem się z rusztowania i trochem poobijany.


...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To perlit dojedzie.

Dom pasywny to nie tak hop siup, no i zyski z tego marne, a już dopłata to 100% ściema. Natomiast ciepły dom warto zrobić, ale tak całkiem uczciwie da się w tej samej cenie - zamiast kotłowni izolacja.

----------


## B_i_U

Trzeba mierzyć w bardzo ciepły, żeby wyszedł chociaż ciepły.
Jak nie będzie staranności i myślenia to osiągnie się dom standardowy.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ggdh

> To perlit dojedzie.



Nie ma tego złego, nie?

Wczoraj urobiłem się jak koń na planie westernu: załadowałem i wyładowałem (w sumie to we dwóch) dwa Iveco pełne desek szalunkowych. Sam nie wiem ile tego było. Powietrze ze mnie uszło i już nie dałem rady zrobić kibelka. 

Jak coś to w Liroyu są płyty OSB 12mm po 37zł sztuka...

----------


## B_i_U

Ja najbardziej dotychczas urobiłem się przy jednym z najlżejszych materiałów budowlanych...przy rozładunku XPS'a  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobrze, że szalunków od fundamentów nie transportowałeś. Ja z żoną przewieźliśmy w jedną stronę (6 kursów Transitem), zmontowali, rozmontowali, wyczyścili, pomalowali olejem i odwieźli (znów 6 kursów Transitem). Był też jeden pomocnik, ale sobie przypomniał po jednym popołudniu, że ma chore plecy i tyle go widzieli. No, ale to i tak lepsze niż murować z bloczków.
A rozładunek styropianu to podstępny skurwysyn. Podchodzisz na lajcie, że to takie przyjemne, a na końcu trzeba zmieniać mokre majtki i nawet się żonie nie pożalisz, bo wstyd.

----------


## B_i_U

:big grin: 

Czytałem twoje perypetie z "akrami" i od razu przestałem brać je pod uwagę.

----------


## karster

> ...No, ale to i tak lepsze niż murować z bloczków.


Człowiek uczy się całe życie  :wink:  Drugi raz w/w błędu nie popełnię  :big tongue:

----------


## ggdh

Na razie cisza - pewnie murarz się kuruje. W międzyczasie zanabyłem drogą kupna deski na szalunki. DWA IVECO desek na szalunki. Ręce miałem do ziemi. Ale było warto, bo nie przepłaciłem. 

Taka ładna sterta  :roll eyes: 




Poza tym to taka historia:




Jakby to ująć...? Kupiłem 20 worków kaszy jaglanej  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Wracając do wspomnianego kibelka: jak to było u was? Bo czytam i czytam i dochodzę do wniosku, że nie mogę wykopać po prostu dziury pod budką, bo mam za płytko wodę. Cała okolica może walić + pewnie nic tam przez parę lat nie urośnie. Myślałem wkopać tam beczkę. Koszt znikomy, trochę spokoju. Pewnie szambowozem by po to przyjechali, jak już się zapełni...

----------


## Daniellos_

Kopiesz dziurę 50cm i już. Ta wodą która się pokazuje wysoko to woda podskórna i nikt jej nie pije.

----------


## ggdh

Planowałem postawić kibelek w rogu działki najbardziej oddalonym od budynku i sąsiada, czyli 2m od rowu. Żeby mi czasem siki rowem nie popłynęły...  :cool: 

Poza tym ot tak odchodów prosto w glebę to puszczać chyba nie wolno. Będzie beczka. Zwłaszcza, że to całe 30zł.

----------


## ggdh

No dobra: z kim bym nie rozmawiał i nie pytał to wszyscy się dziwią pomysłowi z beczką. 

Jak wszyscy srają w grunt to będę i ja!






Plan na jutro jest taki, aby zrobić daszek, obić go papą, wykopać dołek i zbudować siedzisko. 

A. No i zła wiadomość: w marcu murarze nie przyjdą - jednak spadając z rusztowania poturbował się bardziej niż się wydawało. Na początku kwietnia, jak tylko będzie w stanie, to mają brać się OSTRO do roboty i nadrobić (jego słowa).

Co by tu jeszcze... Rozmawiałem z Asoltem i przedyskutowaliśmy opcje ogrzewania jakie mam przy planowanym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło. Sam doszedłem do wniosku, że pompa ciepła to fajna rzecz, ale będzie się zwracać pewnie z 15 lat, przez które pewnie i tak wymienię samą pompę oraz parę razy glikol. Na chwilę obecną rozważam gaz i prąd ze wskazaniem na ten drugi. Kiedyś chcę mieć solary, więc taki czy taki system grzania będzie odciążony.

No i chyba zlecę wykonanie projektu podłogówki. Wykonawstwo będzie "tymi ręcami"  :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

Kibel do dziury to norma. Z resztą i tak z tego korzysta się sporadycznie. Co do tego co mówi asolt, to on tak mówi od zawsze  :wink:  Oczywiście kwestia za ile PC mógłbys mieć, biorąc pod uwagę że masz nie mały dom i do tego CWU, inwestycja w taką PC zwróci się szybciej niż myslisz, liczyłeś ile wyjdzie Cię instalacja gazu? Ja też chciałem gaz ale liczby mówią same za siebie. Co do wymiany glikolu pare razy w ciagu 15 lat to wiekszej bajery nie słyszałem  :wink:  Co niby ma z tym glikolem się stać? To nie olej jak w samochodzie że wymieniamy co roku  :wink:  ja myśle że spokojnie przez 10 lat będzie miał ciągle te same właściwości. PC też nie wymienisz całej bo czemu niby? Ewentualnie sprężarka jak padnie. A to koszt ile, z 2-3 tys? Tak samo glikol te 1000 zł. Przez te 15 lat to zapłacisz tyle za przeglądy kotła gazowego. Może brzmię jak fanatyk PC ale po prostu jestem do nich bardzo przekonany, zwłaszcza tych w rozsądnej cenie.
Projekt podłogówki sobie daruj, daj rurki wszędzie co 10cm, zeby pętle były w miare takiej samej długości i to wszystko, przepływy wyregulujesz na rozdzielaczu i tam zrobisz "rozdział" temperatury - to moje odczucia po kładzeniu podłogówki u siebie, pomimo tego ze nie miałem projektu i robiłem na czuja z internetów to jest dobrze. Co prawda teraz zrobiłbym tak jak piszę no i w kuchni dał rurki na całej powierzchni nie omijając szafek.

----------


## ggdh

> Na chwilę obecną rozważam gaz i prąd ze wskazaniem na ten drugi. Kiedyś chcę mieć solary, więc taki czy taki system grzania będzie odciążony.


Skąd ten gaz? To wiadomo, że wyjdzie najdrożej. Bardziej rozważam grzanie prądem bezpośrednie (wyższe zużycie) i PC (wyższy koszt uruchomienia). Siądę kiedyś i sobie to przeliczę.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej 
Co do podłogówki zadzwoń do kolegi Vega1 poprowadzi Cię "za rączkę" i po temacie

Pozdrawam.

----------


## karster

> Hej 
> Co do podłogówki zadzwoń do kolegi Vega1 poprowadzi Cię "za rączkę" i po temacie
> 
> Pozdrawam.


A to taka bezinteresowna akcja? Dobry samarytanin?  :smile: 

Firma z Grudziądza przesłała mi ofertę na PC (3 warianty powietrzna/gruntowa -odwierty/ gruntowa- kolektor poziomy) PC, cena jak cena (z kosmosu) - najtańsza chyba była za ok 28 kzł netto (odwierty podobnie) ale zabili mnie ceną podłogówki - 28tys zł netto za moją podłogówkę (podłogi mam łącznie 280mkw ale grzanej będzie mniej, nie wiem czy podałem sam czy sami policzyli wg projektu odejmując szafy itp ale wyszło im 233 + garaż 36) i dało to im 3442mb rur - *jakim cudem?*   :smile:  Wychodzi *średnio 12,8 mb rury/ mkw* Dając co 10cm (już nad wyrost) wyszło by maksymalnie  2690mb (garaż przecież ma max co 15cm jak nie co 20).

1) VIGOTHERM AERO All in One 27950zł (+ montaż uruchomienie = 35350zł netto)
2) pompa ciepła NEURA z kolektorem poziomym z technologią bezpośredniego odparowania serii: CK EUROPA, oznaczenie pompy ciepła: PRO D, bezpośrednie parowanie/woda, dobrana pompa ciepła: D 10 EuC = 9850 euro
3) VIGOTHERM  GEO 12 All in One =29290 netto (+ odwierty + uruchomienie = 28850 netto)
Firma Clima Komfort Grudziądz

Do wszystkiego program ekodom ok 15tys/22tys zł dofinansowania. Ogólnie ceny albo z kosmosu albo mnie po prostu na to wszystko nie stać  :bash: 

PS.Może jednak wymuruję sobie ten komin i wstawię kopcącą lokomotywę?  :Evil: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Słyszałem, że palenie starymi oponami tanio wychodzi  :big grin:

----------


## karster

Olej przepalony i schodzone buty, jakieś przetarte spodnie - znajdzie się coś dla tego smoka zionącego smołą z komina  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

> A to taka bezinteresowna akcja? Dobry samarytanin?


Nie ale fajny koleś. Jak się zainteresujesz tematem będziesz widział o co caman u Vegi bo rozumiem że jeszcze nie masz rurek do podłogówki. :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Masakra te ceny. Ale prądem też nie tak hop siup, bo przepaliła mi się grzałka w bojlerze po 8 miesiącach użytkowania. Raptem 1600 kWh ciepła zrobiła i cieknie. Na szczęście jest jeszcze na gwarancji.

Szczerze i całkiem bez żadnej zgryźliwości jestem zadowolony z grzania prądem i na przyszłość​ zrobiłbym tak samo, więc polecam, tylko to trzeba na etapie projektowania już uwzględnić i zamiast kotłowni zrobić izolację. Też się bałem wtopy, ale się opłaciło.

----------


## ggdh

Dobra, tak na szybko policzyłem:

* ogrzewanie gazowe:
- przyłącz w wersji pesymistycznej: 5000 + 500 na skrzynkę w ogrodzeniu,
- doprowadzenie do domu: 500
- instalacja w domu: 1500
- kocioł kondensacyjny o mocy ok 6-8kW (mam obciążenie cieplne <6kW): ~6000
- komin: 3000
*~16500~*

* ogrzewanie prądem
- przyłącz: 0
- doprowadzenie: 0
- instalacja w domu: 0
- kocioł: jakiś Kospel za 3000
*~3000~*

Specjalnie nie doliczam zasobnika i hydrauliki, zakładam, że koszt podobny.


Eksploatacja dla 8000kWh/rok (według OZC ~6900, ale policzę wyższe)

* gaz: na moim obecnym rachunku gazowym mam zużyte 274kWh i wraz z opłatami zapłaciłem za to ok 66zł. Wychodzi 24.86gr/kWh (~25gr/kWh)
   8000kWh x 25gr = *2000zł*

* prąd: 2T z 66gr dzienna i 26gr nocna, grzanie 75% noc i 25% dzień:
  6000kWh x 26gr/kWh = 1560zł
  2000kWh x 66gr/kWh = 1320zł
* 8000kWh                      = 2880zł*


~900zł róznicy między prądem a gazem -> przy różnicy 13500zł nakładu instalacyjnego, prąd "dogoni" gaz po dokładnie 15 latach.


Takie moje dyrdymały. Niech ktoś przeanalizuje i wytknie mi błędy to będę na bieżąco edytował - NA PEWNO COŚ POMINĄŁEM  :wink:

----------


## Regius

> Do wszystkiego program ekodom ok 15tys/22tys zł dofinansowania.


Zazdroszczę, WFOŚiGW w Katowicach dla nowego budownictwa nie przewiduje żadnego wsparcia.

----------


## Regius

Czy w koszcie przyłącza gazowego uwzględniłeś kierownika budowy (nie wszyscy kierownicy budowy mają uprawnienia) i projekt (o ile jeszcze nie masz)?

----------


## ggdh

Projekt mam, bo kupiłem działkę z projektem. Czy jest on jeszcze aktualny to inna sprawa  :wink:  czy warunki z PGNiG się przedawniają? Muszę zaglądnąć i sprawdzić.

Czy KierBud ma uprawnienia? Nie mam pojęcia.

----------


## B_i_U

Mi prąd "nocny" wychodzi bardziej ok. 40gr./kWh. Poza tym Twoje wyliczenia jak najbardziej z sensem. Podobnie liczyłem tutaj:
http://www.dziennikbudowy.net.pl/wyb...ty-ogrzewania/

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W Mielcu nocny dokładne 0,30 i da radę w 100% w nocnej obgonić czyli 2400zl. 
No i nie potrzebujesz Kospela, podłogówkę elektryczną na kablach zrobisz nawet taniej niż zwykłą bez kotłowni, a bojler do wody potrzebny tak, czy tak. Inwestycja jakieś 7 tyś. łącznie z tym baniakiem i to maksymalnie.

Z drugiej strony gaz trochę ,a drogo liczysz, no i jeszcze jest CWU.

----------


## Beskidziak

Może Kospel jednofunkcyjny i bojler nierdzewny z płaszczem np. ACV, odpadają anody i inne takie....

----------


## ggdh

Czemu gaz drogo? Mam taki na rachunku po uwzględnieniu opłat w mieszkaniu. Przy wyższym zużyciu pewnie byłby inna taryfa i jeszcze taniej? 

Wolę zrobić podłogówkę wodną i np. dogrzewać kolektorami. Poza tym jak jebnie EMP i prąd pójdzie w pi*du, to chociaż będę mógł podłączyć piec na opony  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Takie moje dyrdymały. Niech ktoś przeanalizuje i wytknie mi błędy to będę na bieżąco edytował - NA PEWNO COŚ POMINĄŁEM


Jest OK, podobnie wyliczyłem Ci w wątku "PC tymi ręcami...". Przelicz sobie to jeszcze dla jakiejś taniej, małej PC PW (Anslut?) wspomaganej grzałkami. Taki Anslut nominalnie 6+3kW a 3kW (dla A-15W35) + 3kW grzałek kosztuje 10 tys. zł brutto (z VAT 23%), to z instalacją na VAT 8% teoretycznie w 10 powinno się zamknąć, najdalej w 12. Myślę, że do obliczeń można na sezon zimowy przyjąć COP 2.5.

----------


## ggdh

Przeliczę, tylko muszę ogarnąć sytuację pieluchową  :wink:

----------


## marcko

Ten złociutki wychodek  :smile:  nie będzie Ci ta płyt osb puchła nic od wody (wiem że nie powinno, ale widziałem że różnie z tym bywa) czy to jakoś będziesz jeszcze pokrywał czymś?

co do ogrzewania, liczyłeś to z pc w stosunku do prądu ? dobrze w obliczeniach brać pod uwagę od razu CWU bo to też jakiś procent kosztów, szczególnie prz czystym prądzie latem np. może mieć spory wpływ na całość inwestycji/kosztów.
Sam mam podobny dylemat (tyle że gazu nie ma więc rozważam prąd lub PC)
Mimo iż mnie korci kable wrzucić (koszty mniejsze i prostsze wszystko - sterowanie itp) to masz rację, rurki z wodą to zawsze w razie co masz łatwiejszą zmianę.

----------


## Myjk

> Przeliczę, tylko muszę ogarnąć sytuację pieluchową


No i licz docelowo ile wyszło z OZC (tam już jest margines błędu dodany), a nie więcej -- bo czas zwrotu się całkiem znacznie zmienia.

----------


## ggdh

Dobrze więc, niech będzie docelowo według OZC:

* ogrzewanie gazowe: *~16500~*

* ogrzewanie prądem: *~3000~*

Specjalnie nie doliczam zasobnika i hydrauliki, zakładam, że koszt podobny.


Eksploatacja dla 6900kWh/rok
Zakładam CWU na poziomie 1000kWh/osobę.

* gaz: na moim obecnym rachunku gazowym mam zużyte 274kWh i wraz z opłatami zapłaciłem za to ok 66zł. Wychodzi 24.86gr/kWh (~25gr/kWh)
Ogrzewanie: 6900kWh x 25gr = 1725zł
CWU:             3000kWh x 25gr = 750zł

Całość:          *~2475zł/rok~*

* prąd: 2T z 66gr dzienna i *30gr nocna*

*WARIANT 1 - 75% noc i 25% dzień*

Ogrzewanie: 5175kWh x 30gr/kWh = 1552zł
                        1725kWh x 66gr/kWh = 1139zł
                        6900kWh = 2691zł
CWU:             1500kWh x 30gr/kWh = 450zł
                       1500kWh x 66gr/kWh = 990zł

Całość:          *~4131zł/rok~*

*WARIANT 2 - 100% noc jak zasugerował Przemek Kardyś*

Ogrzewanie: 6900kWh x 30gr/kWh = 2070zł
CWU:                                                        1440zł

Całość:         *~3510zł/rok~*


Różnica GAZ a Wariant 1 = 1656zł. 

13500zł / 1656zł = *8.15 lat*

Różnica GAZ a Wariant 2 = 1035zł

13500zł / 1035zł = *13 lat*



Jak policzyć zużycie dla PW, jeżeli jest dogrzewanie grzałkami?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dobra, tak na szybko policzyłem:
> 
> * ogrzewanie gazowe:
> - przyłącz w wersji pesymistycznej: 5000 + 500 na skrzynkę w ogrodzeniu,
> - doprowadzenie do domu: 500
> - instalacja w domu: 1500
> - kocioł kondensacyjny o mocy ok 6-8kW (mam obciążenie cieplne <6kW): ~6000
> - komin: 3000
> *~16500~*
> ...


no dobra to teraz ja jako zwolennik PC się wypowiem:

* ogrzewanie PC
- przyłącz/ *DZ*: 5500 poziome, wykonanie własne
- doprowadzenie: 0
- instalacja w domu: 0 
- PC: Ecopol 7kW 13000, albo jakaś inna ale nie droższa
*~18500~*

Specjalnie nie doliczam zasobnika i hydrauliki, zakładam, że koszt podobny.

Eksploatacja dla 8000kWh/rok (według OZC ~6900, ale policzę wyższe)

* prąd: 2T z 66gr dzienna i 26gr nocna, grzanie 75% noc i 25% dzień:
  6000kWh x 26gr/kWh = 1560zł
  2000kWh x 66gr/kWh = 1320zł
* 8000kWh/ COP 4 = 720zł*

Różnica w ciagu roku między czystym prądem a PC to 2160 zł , przy różnicy w inwestycji 15500, PC zwróci się po ok 7 latach. Do tego dodaj koszt wody w połowie tego wszystkiego to zwróci się jeszcze szybciej. Chyba że kable, inwestycja mniejsza i nie ma żadnej hydrauliki i pomieszczenia, bo jednak taka PC te 2m^2 zajmuje. Jeżeli jeszcze by się trafiły dotacje do PC to ja bym się nie zastanawiał ani sekundy.

EDIT: kurde ggdh uprzedziłeś mnie  :wink:  ale nie mam już czasu aktualizować, sens pozostaje ten sam.

----------


## karster

*Myjk* A widziałeś te ceny dla PC, które wyżej podałem?  :big grin:  Może i mi coś zaproponujesz?  :wink:  

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

*sebcioc55* dzięki -namiar na konkretną niedrogą pompę. W końcu jakieś konkrety i od razu ceny podane  :smile: 
Teraz poczytać co i czym się różni, pierwszy link w google po wyszukaniu nazwy podanej przez Sebę: http://www.ecopol-system.pl/oferta/oferta.html

----------


## B_i_U

> Wolę zrobić podłogówkę wodną i np. dogrzewać kolektorami. Poza tym jak jebnie EMP i prąd pójdzie w pi*du, to chociaż będę mógł podłączyć piec na opony


A może fotowoltaika i znowu kable?

----------


## ggdh

Wydajność kolektorów jest, możemy bezpiecznie przyjąć, 4x wyższa niż PV. No i cena. 

Dziwnie to wygląda, jak to piszę, bo powinienem być ambasadorem PV na tym forum (takie jeden tam, no ten, ekhm, dr mam z PV i półprzewodników fotoaktywnych  :cool: )

----------


## B_i_U

Zgadza się, wydajność z metra kwadratowego jest w kolektorach dużo wyższa ale...kolektor działa sensownie tylko 1/2 roku, a ogniwo cały rok. Ponadto prąd jest dużo bardziej uniwersalny (to nie tylko ogrzewanie i woda). Ogniwa nie mają prawie strat przesyłowych i są bardziej trwałe.

----------


## ggdh

Za duży nakład inwestycyjny, abym się w to bawił - zwłaszcza teraz.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Zgadza się, wydajność z metra kwadratowego jest w kolektorach dużo wyższa ale...kolektor działa sensownie tylko 1/2 roku, a ogniwo cały rok. Ponadto prąd jest dużo bardziej uniwersalny (to nie tylko ogrzewanie i woda). Ogniwa nie mają prawie strat przesyłowych i są bardziej trwałe.


No tak ale zimą kiedy potrzebujesz więcej prundu to go nie ma, magazynowanie to nie to, bilansowanie w naszym kraju też jest o kant dupy rozbić. Dla zakładu produkcyjnego PV ok, ale dla zwykłych ludzi... to jeszcze nie czas.

----------


## sebcioc55

> *sebcioc55* dzięki -namiar na konkretną niedrogą pompę. W końcu jakieś konkrety i od razu ceny podane 
> Teraz poczytać co i czym się różni, pierwszy link w google po wyszukaniu nazwy podanej przez Sebę: http://www.ecopol-system.pl/oferta/oferta.html


są jeszcze pompy ecopower  na forum w miarę popularne, na świeżo to niedługo chyba* thoreg* będzie montował. Te ecopol nie wiem, ale te ecopower mają już w sobie wszystko, więc stawiasz, podłączasz zbiornik i zawór trójdrożny i działa  :smile:  można też poczekać aż Jacek ruszy z produkcją, ale trzeba być cierpliwym. Moim zdaniem 15k za PC bez wodotrysków to już jest dużo kasy, więcej bym nie dał, no chyba że by jeszcze pranie robiła  :wink:

----------


## aiki

ten Jacek to jaki koszt mniej więcej?

----------


## ggdh

I gdzie coś można o nim / jego pompach poczytać?

----------


## sebcioc55

> ten Jacek to jaki koszt mniej więcej?





> I gdzie coś można o nim / jego pompach poczytać?


nie chcę mu robić jakiejś specjalnej reklamy bo to co wiem to rozmowy prywatne, powiem tylko że podobno w maju ma ruszyć strona gdzie będzie więcej informacji. O obecnej PC  poczytać można w moim wątku  :smile:  jednak mój prototyp nie ogarnia jeszcze CWU, wiec o tym sie nie wypowiem i bez tego nikomu nie polecił bym takiej pompy. Jak ktoś potrzebuje PC na teraz to niestety kaszana, a jak od połowy roku to radzę poczekać, wystarczy spojrzeć na moje wyniki.

----------


## Myjk

Jest jeszcze ekontech. Z kontaktu z ww. najlepiej podeszli do tematu, indywidualnie odpowiedzieli na moje wątpliwości i pomysły (np. chłodzenia aktywnego na wodzie lodowej z jednoczesnym grzaniem basenu). Ale AFAIR ceny mają wyższe niż np. ecopol, ale też więcej możliwości (np. różne sterowniki).

----------


## ggdh

Akurat Ekontech kompletnie olał moje zapytanie ofertowe, więc im podziękuję.

----------


## ggdh

To jeszcze dodam pompę *sebcia*:

* ogrzewanie gazowe: *~16500~*

* ogrzewanie prądem: *~3000~*

* ogrzewanie pompą ciepła: *~18500~*

Specjalnie nie doliczam zasobnika i hydrauliki, zakładam, że koszt podobny.


Eksploatacja dla 6900kWh/rok
Zakładam CWU na poziomie 1000kWh/osobę.

* gaz: na moim obecnym rachunku gazowym mam zużyte 274kWh i wraz z opłatami zapłaciłem za to ok 66zł. Wychodzi 24.86gr/kWh (~25gr/kWh)
Ogrzewanie: 6900kWh x 25gr = 1725zł
CWU: 3000kWh x 25gr = 750zł

Całość: ~*2475*zł/rok~

* prąd: 2T z 66gr dzienna i 30gr nocna

WARIANT 1 - 75% noc i 25% dzień

Ogrzewanie: 5175kWh x 30gr/kWh = 1552zł
1725kWh x 66gr/kWh = 1139zł
6900kWh = 2691zł
CWU: 1500kWh x 30gr/kWh = 450zł
1500kWh x 66gr/kWh = 990zł

Całość: ~*4131*zł/rok~

WARIANT 2 - 100% noc jak zasugerował Przemek Kardyś

Ogrzewanie: 6900kWh x 30gr/kWh = 2070zł
CWU: 1440zł

Całość: ~*3510*zł/rok~



* PC - 100% noc
Ogrzewanie + CWU = 6900+3000 = 9600kWh/rok
@ COP 4.0 = 2400kWh/rok
2400kWh/rok x 30gr/kWh = *720zł*


Koszt eksploatacji przez 10 lat (w uproszczeniu):

GAZ:    16500+10x2475=*41250*

PRĄD: 
W1: 3000+10x4131=*44310*
W2: 3000+10x3510=*35100*

PC:       18500+10x720=*25700*


Daje do myślenia.

----------


## ggdh

A miałem jeszcze zapytać o opinię o 

POMPACH MEETING? Cenowo bardzo atrakcyjna, bo 7kW wychodzi ciut ponad 6000zł brutto (23%) za pompę solanka/woda.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Faktycznie prąd żeby się opłacał, to dom musi być poniżej 30kwh/M2 rocznie. No i pompa Sebastiana to raczej wynalazek. Aha. Skąd Ci tyle kasy za CWU wyszło? Moja rodzina 4 os. zuzyła 1600 kWh od 10 lipca do dzisiaj, czyli cały rok to około 650zl. 

A pompę meeting sobie daruj. Niedawno gość sprzedawał na adadżjo i tak ją piękne opisał że nawet byś za darmo nie chciał.

----------


## ggdh

Nie wiedziałem, ile dać na CWU, więc dałem 1000kWh/os. Widzę, że sporo za dużo. 

Co konkretnie jest nie tak z tymi pompami?

----------


## Myjk

> Akurat Ekontech kompletnie olał moje zapytanie ofertowe, więc im podziękuję.


Oj, to dziwne. Aczkolwiek ja konwersowałem w 2014/2015, jednak odpowiadali na największe moje głupotki.  :wink:  Może do SPAMu poleciałeś, albo zwrotka do Ciebie poleciała do Twojego SPAMu.

Ps. Jeśli zakładasz w przypadku prądu inwestycję na poziomie 3k zł (bufor z grzałką), to załóż grzanie 100% w 2T. Jeśli bez bufora, to załóż po prostu same grzałki w cenie maks. 1000 zł (choć są AFAIR tacy na forum, co za 500 zł grzałki mają). Aha, do PC GW też raczej założyłbym nie mniej niż 20 tys. zł. a raczej bliżej 22. Na pełną kotłownię na PC GW nie dostałem mniejszej wyceny niż 32 tys. zł brutto (oczywiście nie kiwając własnym palcem).

----------


## Myjk

> Co konkretnie jest nie tak z tymi pompami?


Przede wszystkim to są chińczyki i mają "zawyżone" moce, bo moc nominalna (w sensie np. na allegro) jest podawana AFAIR dla A20W35 (powietrzne) i A10W35 (gruntowe), dlatego wydają się być tanie na pierwszy rzut oka. Ale jak poszukać odpowiedniej (dla gruntowej A0W35), to już tanie nie są. Przedstawiciela na PL, niejakiego CNC pompy obecnego na forum, już za to "rugałem" nie raz -- niestety stwierdził że tak podaje producent, to i on tak podaje -- a w ogóle doborem odpowiedniej pompy powinien się zajmować instalator a nie klient. Kompletny bezsens, bo producent tego klientom nie sprzedaje a z karty można wyczytać bardziej "poprawne" dane dla naszego klimatu zimowego.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Faktycznie prąd żeby się opłacał, to dom musi być poniżej 30kwh/M2 rocznie. No i pompa Sebastiana to raczej wynalazek. Aha. Skąd Ci tyle kasy za CWU wyszło? Moja rodzina 4 os. zuzyła 1600 kWh od 10 lipca do dzisiaj, czyli cały rok to około 650zl. 
> 
> A pompę meeting sobie daruj. Niedawno gość sprzedawał na adadżjo i tak ją piękne opisał że nawet byś za darmo nie chciał.


przepraszam bardzo może moja pompa nie ma naklejki na obudowie ze znaną marką, ale działa i to bardzo przyzwoicie  :smile:  To że nie kosztuje więcej niż 5 tys euro nie czyni jej wynalazkiem, a wręcz przeciwnie, te co tyle kosztują powinny być traktowane jak wynalazki. W tych pompach nie ma nic takiego co by powodowało że tyle kosztują...

Meeting działa, hałasuje, ma średni COP 3 i w sumie nic po za tym. Lepiej dołożyć i kupić Polską PC która ma większą wydajność i chociaż pompki obiegowe w sobie.

----------


## Myjk

> przepraszam bardzo może moja pompa nie ma naklejki na obudowie ze znaną marką, ale działa i to bardzo przyzwoicie  To że nie kosztuje więcej niż 5 tys euro nie czyni jej wynalazkiem, a wręcz przeciwnie, te co tyle kosztują powinny być traktowane jak wynalazki. W tych pompach nie ma nic takiego co by powodowało że tyle kosztują...


Zgadzam się. To urządzenia proste jak konstrukcja cepa i takie mają pozostać. Proste i tanie. Im prostsze, tym łatwiej naprawić, im tańsze, tym taniej się naprawia.




> Meeting działa, hałasuje, ma średni COP 3 i w sumie nic po za tym. Lepiej dołożyć i kupić Polską PC która ma większą wydajność i chociaż pompki obiegowe w sobie.


Ale jak już napisałem, ten słaby COP wynika zazwyczaj ze złego doboru mocy przez KLIENTA (bo przecież dobór mocy powinien robić wszystko najlepiej wiedzący instalator). Jak się dobrze dobierze moc (oczywiście kosztem wyższej ceny), to powinna te standardowe 4 wyciągnąć. Czy jest głośna to nie wiem, nie miałem przyjemności.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Zgadzam się. To urządzenia proste jak konstrukcja cepa i takie mają pozostać. Proste i tanie. Im prostsze, tym łatwiej naprawić, im tańsze, tym taniej się naprawia.


 :yes:  :yes:  jestem tego samego zdania.




> Ale jak już napisałem, ten słaby COP wynika zazwyczaj ze złego doboru mocy przez KLIENTA (bo przecież dobór mocy powinien robić wszystko najlepiej wiedzący instalator). Jak się dobrze dobierze moc (oczywiście kosztem wyższej ceny), to powinna te standardowe 4 wyciągnąć. Czy jest głośna to nie wiem, nie miałem przyjemności.


Ja miałem przez jakiś czas meetinga i nie chciał bym go na dłuższy czas, ten COP 4, oczywiście średni to on raczej nie wyciągnie przez całą zimę, tak też wynika z opinii paru użytkowników. Tutaj u samorobów *tomdts* ma meetinga to mógłby coś powiedzieć, tyle że bez ciepłomierza to takie wróżenie z fusów.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Oj Sebastian weź się nie obrażaj. Oryginalną plakietkę też można załatwić razem z używaną oponą od Stara, więc uszy do góry.
Mnie bardziej chodzi o to, że taka pompa to jest tania jak sobie ją samemu zrobisz, ale oryginalne już z plakietką w komplecie to inna półka cenowa.

----------


## Myjk

> Ja miałem przez jakiś czas meetinga i nie chciał bym go na dłuższy czas, ten COP 4, oczywiście średni to on raczej nie wyciągnie przez całą zimę, tak też wynika z opinii paru użytkowników. Tutaj u samorobów *tomdts* ma meetinga to mógłby coś powiedzieć, tyle że bez ciepłomierza to takie wróżenie z fusów.


"Markowe" (znaczy np. ecopol) przy A0W35 (czyli powiedzmy dla zimy) też mają COP3 (tak wynika z tabel producentów).

----------


## thoreg

Ecopower podaje 3.85-4.00 : http://www.ppcpompy.eu/data/document...OPOWER_C24.pdf

----------


## Myjk

> Ecopower podaje 3.85-4.00 : http://www.ppcpompy.eu/data/document...OPOWER_C24.pdf


Racja, mój faul, źle poprzednio pokrzyżowałem w tabelce.

----------


## ggdh

Taką oto stolarnię sobie urządziłem - jednak piła posuwna to to fajna sprawa. Zwłaszcza jak jest prosta - pewnie kiedyś sobie taką sprawię  :cool: 




I po całkiem nieprzyzwoitym siłowaniu się w pojedynkę z dachem (125x150 + papa = 30-40kg) i wrzuceniu go na chałupkę, wreszcie kibelek stanął w całej okazałości. I nie, nie będę go ocieplał tym styropianem  :wink: 




Nie mam zamiaru dotknąć tego dachu i mam nadzieję, że pod wpływem słońca papa ładnie opadnie i zrobi małe okapy. 

Co mam do poprawy: "ościeżnica", do której są przymocowane zawiasy jest mocno chybotliwa. Podłożę tam kantówkę, którą też przykręcę do drugiej kantówki narożnikowej. A skoro w marcu murowania nie będzie to nie będę się spinał i skończę kibelek w wolnej chwili.

----------


## B_i_U

Tylko nie zabrudź tego kibelka...no, wiesz czym  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Dzisiaj "skończyłem" wiercenie fundamentów pod kotwienie prętów na słupy.

Pytanie moje jest zasadnicze: czemu nikt mi nie powiedział ( :cool: ), że pręt fi16 tak naprawdę ma 18mm? Bo 16mm to ma rdzeń i dochodzi jeszcze po 1mm z obu stron na żeberka  :Confused: 

No i gówno nie dziury - 160zł za wiertło fi18mm pod SDS-MAX, a i tak będę musiał jechać jeszcze raz i wiercić i gibać na boki z nadzieją, że wejdzie. Albo zeszlifuję żeberka na prętach. Bić na chama nie chcę, bo otwory są ok 4cm od brzegu fundamentu.

Poza tym wykopałem dziurę w kibelku i nawet z niej skorzystałem  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

I jeszcze jedna dość istotna sprawa: niedaleko kolegi, od którego kupiłem deski na szalunki, jest domek dość podobny do naszego. Nie jest to Andromeda, ale ogólna koncepcja jest taka sama: po lewej stronie domu dach wysoki 4-spadowy, nad wejściem daszek / wykusz bez okna, a na prawo dach przechodzi w 2-spadowy (z tym, że w tamtym domku są dwa garaże i nad nimi dach jest wysunięty do przodu).

Zabrałem żonę, aby się przyglądnęła i stwierdziła, że ten daszek nad drzwiami to jakaś pomyłka jest. I że rezygnacja z lukarny była jak najbardziej wskazana. 

Za wyjątkiem łuku nad wejściem, front będzie wyglądał tak:

----------


## ggdh

Wreszcie już tak naprawdę skończyłem te pręty na słupy żelbetowe. Gibanie wielkim wiertłem nic nie daje, bo na długości wiertła nie ma żadnej krawędzi tnącej. Znalazłem wiertło 22mm, niby duże, ale mocno styrane i ze złamaną jedną stroną dzyndzla na końcu, który faktycznie wierci w betonie. Ostatecznie miało ono bardziej w granicach 20mm, więc idealne. Jedna tuba kotwy Tytana starczyła mi na 12 otworów, więc nawet nieźle. No i jedna ważna rzecz: kompresor do przedmuchania otworów to absolutna konieczność. Zrobiłem mały test na chudziaku wyciskając odrobinę mazidła na beton i na paprochy. Różnica tak jak logika podpowiada: na betonie smarowało się jak masło, a na paprochach zwijało się pod palcem.






No i historii kibelka ciąg dalszy - mam wrażenie, że za bardzo przy nim móżdżę i robię z igły widły  :cool: 

Doszedłem do wniosku, że na budowie towarzystwo będzie raczej męskie (żona już zapowiedziała, że do tego kibelka nie wejdzie...), do tego na 100 przypadków pewnie 99 będzie na stojąco. Postanowiłem, że będzie skowyrnie - pół siedziska będzie podnoszona i opuszczana tylko w przypadku "dwójki". Nie będę musiał patrzeć na zaszczaną deskę  :big lol: 


Nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak tylko czekać do soboty. Od 6 na budowie, a w mojej sytuacji pieluchowej będzie to niezłe wyzwanie  :Confused:

----------


## karster

Przypomnij jaki masz fundament, monolit czy bloczek? Bo Takie kotwienie to chyba ma sens przy monolicie prawda? Bo w przypadku bloczków już po ptokach racja?

PS. Może zrobisz test na wyrwanie jednego z prętów? Ew gdzieś w mniej znaczącym miejscu lub bloczku betonowym? Lewarek lub jakaś długa dźwignia a może jakaś mała koparka/ podnośnik o znanym udźwigu? 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Monolit. Tych 12 prętów nie będę ruszał na pewno, a że nabrałem obrzydzenia do dużej Milwaukee to nie będę na razie jej dotykał  :big grin: 

Możesz poszukać na necie testów kotew - fajna jest chyba od Hilti (o niej dyskutowałem w tym dzienniku z jednym z użyszkodników), gdzie do pojedynczej kotwy podwiesili samochód osobowy. Wniosek jest taki, że jak się to zrobi porządnie, czyli odpowiednio głęboko + wyczyści otwór, to tam naprawdę jest MOC. Ograniczeniem jest wytrzymałość betonu. Widziałem na YT testy, gdzie kotwa wyrywała "stożek" betonowy z litego bloku. Było to chyba porównanie siły kotwy z wyczyszczonym otworem i zapapranym urobkiem z wiercenia.

----------


## Regius

Tą papę pod słupami będziesz wycinał (podejrzewam, że jakbyś miał zamiar wycinać, to zrobiłbyś to przed wklejeniem starterów, ale chciałem się upewnić), czy masz zamiar zostawić?

Nie posiadam wiedzy fachowej, ale na czuja wydaje mi się, że lepiej połączyć słup z ławą bezpośrednio (bez warstwy papy, która się "zgniecie").

----------


## ggdh

Oczywiście, że papę zostawię. Zespolenie nowego słupa ze starym fundamentem i tak będzie liche, a tak to chociaż ograniczę podciąganie wilgoci. Słup będzie trzymany na miejscu przez zbrojenie (jak na załączonych obrazkach) i przewiązania w ścianach co 2-3 warstwy pustaków.

----------


## idanic

czesc

----------


## ggdh

> czesc


Uhm... ok. Cześć  :roll eyes: 


NUDA. Nie mam co wrzucać, a pogoda jest jaka jest  :ohmy:  szkoda marnować, bo dzisiaj mieliśmy 18*C... 

Z kibelkiem jak pisałem tak zrobiłem - brakuje jeszcze skobelków na zewnątrz i wewnątrz no i deski kibelkowej:






I tak - WIEM, nikt nie potrafi nawet zbliżyć się do mojego profesjonalnego podejścia do wycinania dziur w siedziskach...


Chciałem również przedstawić wszystkim mojego nowego przyjaciela:




Kosztował mnie całe 260zł z dwoma 2.0Ah aku i bardzo się zżyliśmy. Zwłaszcza, że cały kibelek zbudowałem na jednym ładowaniu pojedynczego akumulatorka. Myślę, że za taką cenę to ciężko lepiej trafić. O ile inne ich elektronarzędzia trzymają taki stosunek cena/jakość/użyteczność to może skuszę się na pilarkę ręczną - w tej której używam nie stwierdzono równoległości między tarczą i stopą / prowadnicą  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Zleciał kolejny tydzień. Za dużo NUDY to tym razem nie miałem:




 :cool: 


Mam wymurowany parter wraz ze ściankami działowymi. Jeden babol, który się pojawił to nadproże nad najszerszym oknem. Kupiłem L-ki i przy tej długości (330cm) są one szerokie i zajęły całą szerokość muru. Trudno, jakoś to będę musiał przeżyć. Na zdjęciach otwory okienne nie są obrobione od dołu na ostateczną wysokość i wydają się smukłe. Po skończeniu będzie 157x150 (WxS), aby zmieścił się ciepły parapet.

Żeby nie było, że sobie bajdurzyłem z tym perlitem: 



Jakby czasem komuś przyszło do głowy zasypywać pustaki, to ŻADNE wiaderka, łopatki, szufelki. Trzeba zbić sobie skrzynkę o szerokości muru i długości pojedynczego pustaka. Jedna z desek "po długości" 2cm dłuższa, aby zaparła się o mur i możesz sobie suwać skrzynkę z pustaka na pustak bez odrywania (bo jak oderwiesz to później siedzisz i zbierasz perlit...). Ogólnie robota fajna i lekka. 



No i tak sobie leci ten czas: trochę doglądania budowy, zmienianie pieluch, pracy... 

Tak sobie ostatnio przypomniałem, jak uważałem, że mam płytko wodę gruntową... Aż na jednej z robót było tak (50-60cm):

----------


## karster

Cicho było aż tu nagle strzał i buch, parter gotowy  :smile:  kurde juz sie swojego murowania doczekać nie mogę. 
Jakiej firmy masz ceramikę? Ja mam mieć porotherm dryfix i sprzedawcy nie mają pustaków uzupełniających. Widzę, że u siebie masz nimi ładnie okna wykonane.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Ceramika to Owczary Termoton 25cm. A jeżeli chodzi o "pustaki uzupełniające" to zaglądnij do postu #266  :roll eyes: 

Co do murowania samemu to dopiero teraz widzę ile to jest naprawdę CIĘŻKIEJ roboty fizycznej. Muszę przyznać, że przy moim zdrowiu (głównie stawy) to prawie na pewno bym nie podołał  :jaw drop:

----------


## Myjk

> Żeby nie było, że sobie bajdurzyłem z tym perlitem:


Właśnie w bociankach wczoraj mieliśmy "rozkminkę" czy robić to czy nie robić...  :wink:  Ja mam w planach operację z perlitem zasypanym w porotermie (w pierwszej warstwie) wykonywać w czerwcu/lipcu br.

Źródełko piękne jest, nic tylko siorbać.

----------


## karster

Znalazłem ten post, potem wróciłem do ostatniego zdjęcia i je powiększyłem...  :Smile:  spoko, czyli też tak będę miał. Nie strasz mnie z tą ciężką robotą. Wybudowałem fundamenty (murarz pomagał 3dni, zrobił ok500sztuk a było ponad 1200- blisko 1300sztuk), ciągle wierzę, że dam radę i że nie będzie tak ciężko a to już jakoś po świętach się przekonam czy ciężko czy nie na moje możliwości.

Jaka jest o piła, gdzie kupiłeś? Chodzi mi o brzeszczot, będzie pasował do makity?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Myjk

BTW @gghd Murarze używali u Ciebie skrzynki murarskiej?

----------


## ggdh

*karster*, na allegro ZNACZNIE taniej niż tutaj

Szczerze? Nie wiem w jakim jest stanie po całym parterze, ale nie narzekali, więc chyba dalej jest ok.


*Myjk*, nie, używali kielni  :big tongue: 


EDYTA:

Jeszcze wracając do piły to na początku byłem sceptyczny, bo "przecież krótkim brzeszczotem to najwyżej do poły pustaka dojdzie". Zapuściłem i przeciąłem pustak w ciągu może 20s. 

Co by tu jeszcze... rusztowania: miałem wziąć z firmy, bo niby trochę zostało po poprzedniej działalności Teścia (elewacje), ale się okazało, że jest kilka ramek na krzyż. OLX wspomógł mnie ogłoszeniem: rusztowania krakowskie po 2zł/dobę/ramkę. 5 dób = 250zł, bo wziąłem 24szt. 

I tak sobie gdybam, że prawdziwi samorobiący, a nie podróbki jak ja muszą przekalkulować zakup, bo przy 2zł/dobę po 20 dniach wynajmu wychodzi koszt zakupu kratki rusztowania. PRZEMYŚLCIE.

----------


## sebcioc55

Sa moce przerobowe to i robota idzie jak z bicza strzelił  :wink: 
BTW: ciekaw jestem termowizji takiej ściany z perlitem i bez... jedna obok drugiej  :roll eyes:

----------


## ggdh

U mnie nie będzie ten pomiar miarodajny, bo zasypana jest warstwa z założenia najzimniejsza. Ale może po skończeniu chałupy pokuszę się o pomiary...

----------


## ggdh

WRE!












Na tym ostatnim zdjęciu jest szalunek na "beleczkę" w salonie, która będzie przenosiła od całej cholery obciążeń. Dlatego, aby spać spokojnie, zarówno ja jak i KierBud, postanowiliśmy dać w niej w sumie 11 prętów  Ø16 i rozciągnąć ją do 45cm wysokości. Będzie 20cm wystawać z sufitu, ale w porównaniu do perspektywy słupa na wprost drzwi na taras, "bierę na klatę" bez zająknięcia  :cool: 


Po rozrysowaniu pozostałych belek będę musiał chyba dokupić tych  Ø16. Jutro przyjeżdżają Ackermany.

----------


## karster

No jak ekipa muruje to efekty bywają błyskawiczne jak u Ciebie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Zdecydowanie łatwiej zamaskować taką większą  beleczkę niż załatać dziurę po zawalonym suficie gdyby beleczka była za cienka

----------


## ggdh

No i trzeba było jechać i dokupić pół palety Ackermanów, ostatecznie wejdzie około 1780szt., głównie dlatego, że postanowiłem nad wyjściem na taras dać strop jak wszędzie indziej, a nie płytę żelbetową, która byłaby zimniejsza:






Obgadaliśmy z kumplem co i jak z WM i zaznaczyłem gdzie trzeba będzie wyjąć pustaki. Dam tam skrzynki 14x14cm, nie chce mi się kombinować z rurą kanalizacyjną.

Ano właśnie: kanalizacja. A właściwie wszystko inne, co będzie przechodzić przez strop.

Na co mam zrobić przepusty, a pod co będzie można bez komplikacji kuć / wiercić?

----------


## karster

Pomyśleć, że już jesteś tak daleko, ja dziś wylałem chudego jednocześnie uroczyście zakończyłem SZ.  :Smile:  jak zwykle było tragicznie ale betonu nie brakło. Również deszczu nie brakowało...  ::-(:  

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Pogratulować! Mogło być pod górkę, ale kolejny ptaszek w harmonogramie postawiony.

----------


## ggdh

Postępy, postępy:







Większość wieńca jest już zrobione, pozostało jeszcze zaszalować otwór na schody - postanowiłem, że nie będę robił schodów żelbetowych, a drewniane. Będzie lepiej się komponować w salonie, gdzie po wejściu będzie widać duże okno nieprzysłonięte klockiem w postaci schodów. Główna belka jednak będzie miała 13 prętów 16mm, a nie 11 jak wcześniej pisałem  :cool: 

Pogoda się ciut pogorszyła - w nocy było -4C  :sad:   jutro ma padać cały dzień, a miało być kończone zbrojenie i szalowanie (jeszcze został jeden słup). Przed świętami umawialiśmy się na środę na zalewanie, ale chyba nic z tego. Czas pokaże... I tak jestem bardzo zadowolony z tempa. Będę w tym tygodniu dzwonił do ekipy od dachu i może coś ustalimy.

----------


## ggdh

Mam strop  :roll eyes:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Mam strop


Nie wierzę, pokaż  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Zaczęło się w sobotę o 10, ale zanim to:

- 14:00 piątek. Dzwonię do KierBuda, żeby mi odebrał zbrojenie stropu. Przyjeżdża. Wszystko gra, ale lepiej jak dołożę po 1m szpilce co drugie żebro, podwieszoną pod górnymi prętami belki wieńca, aby mi nie robiła się rysa na łączeniu ściana / strop. No dobra, policzyłem: 50szt po 1m każda. No OK, przeżyję.

- o 15.15 w piątek dzwonią do mnie, że nie ma prętów na trzpienie. No weź kup i jutro rano się zrobi. Dobra, jadę. Mały pierdkiem podjeżdżam pod skład stali, jest 15:30, a gość mi mówi, że do 16 czynne. No to w te pędy po IVECO i udało się. No ale sobie kalkuluję: podniosę trochę kolankową to dojdzie trzpieni. Siadłem, policzyłem, wyszło mi, że będzie ich 17. 17x4=68 prętów po około 180cm (z naddatkiem). Do tego 50szt po 1m. Przeca oni będą to całe dopołudnie docinać, a gruszka umówiona na 10:00. Do nocy ciąłem na firmie, ale na rano było wszystko gotowe:




- 7:00 rano zaczynamy. Chwalą, że dobrze, że pociąłem, bo na pewno by nie dali rady. NO KURKA DOBRZE, ŻE MI POWIEDZIELI  :cool:  Szast prast ostatni trzpień i szpilka włożone jak podjeżdżała:



Nówka cycuś glancuś. Przywieźli wibrator, tak jak prosiłem. Za chwilę podjechała druga, bo zamówiłem 18m3. 

Wszystko szło OK, najpierw wieńce, belki, betonem gęstszym, wszędzie wibrator. Potem wibrator się spalił przed zalaniem ostatniego słupa. NO KURKA MAĆ!

- Macie drugi?
- Yyyy nie, bo wozimy tylko w pompach.
- To dzwońcie, żeby zaraz przywieźli!
- Yyyyy aaaale w firmie to nikogo nie ma, bo sobota. 
- NO JAJA JAKIEŚ?

Ekipa bardzo się nie przejęła. Pręt, zaostrzona tyczka. 10 minut zamiast 3 nad słupem i sobie poradzili. A jak sobie poradzili to okaże się po zdjęciu szalunku  :roll eyes: 

No i jeszcze przy drugim słupie podczas wibrowania wtopa, dość poważna, ale też jakoś bardzo na ekipie wrażenia nie zrobiła:



Prawie tam padłem na zawał jak mi o tym powiedzieli, a akurat gadałem z sąsiadem. Odeszła jedna strona szalunku i wylało się bokiem. Zanim się samo nie uszczelniło to tyle poszło betonu (nieważne), ale słup po związaniu będzie wypukły. Usłyszałem, że takie rzeczy się zdarzają i nie ma się co przejmować. Bez problemów to wyrównają, bo to tylko beton - zbrojenie nietknięte, bo żeby ruszyć 6x16mm ze strzemionami co 15cm to trzeba trochę więcej złośliwości losu  :smile: 

Efekt końcowy jest taki:









Tak sobie kalkuluję, że ta sobota mnie będzie kosztowała jakieś 2.5 roku życia. Pewnie na dniach do reszta stracę i tak już rzadkie włosy. 

No ale sam chciałem się budować, nie?  :cool:

----------


## karster

> ta sobota mnie będzie kosztowała jakieś 2.5 roku życia


Ehhh, drogo  :sad:  no ale skąd ja to znam. Jestem o dosłownie o strop niżej  :big grin:  Jutro przyjechać mają pustaki ceramiczne a tu cały dzień pada - tzn nie cały, od 15 - wcześniej byłem na działce i pięknie obeschła ziemia myślę, spokojnie transport wjedzie blisko i rozładuje towar na płytę by nie nosić a tu proszę, znowu błoto będzie więc będzie się nosić 20 metrów tą ceramikę.
U siebie na razie lałem dwa razy beton i dwa razy była taka skur*ysyńska pogoda, że ręce opadają  :big grin:  Ani lania ław ani lania chudego pod podłogi miło nie wspominam i chętnie o tym zapomnę  :smile: 

Gratuluję stropu, na zdjęciach wygląda na ogromny.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Panorama w moim Xiaomi tak jakoś wygląda  :cool:  O ile pamiętam to dom leży na ok. 115m2. A co do noszenia ceramiki to poszukaj na OLX kogoś z koparko-ładowarką CAT albo podobną (>>post 172<<). Zakłada widły pod palety na łyżkę z przodu i nie straszne takiej błota!

----------


## ggdh

Pogoda leniwa to i mało się dzieje... Ogarnąłem wreszcie zawory do szpilki, które woziłem w aucie przez 8 miesięcy  :cool:  miałem plan użyć pompę hydroforową,  która leży parę lat od czasu podłączenia wody w firmie. No i przez te parę lat na regale ładnie sobie zardzewiała i wywaliła o-ring. No trudno, wizyta po uszczelkę - i nie daje ciśnienia. Nosz kurczaki! 250zł później kupiłem pompę w Liroyu, wali całym przekrojem 1" węża  :yes:  zalałem strop, jakąś godzinę przed porządną ulewą. A CO! Przy okazji napełniłem 1000L zbiornik dla murarzy no i chyba poszło 3x szybciej niż z węża od sąsiada. 



W międzyczasie miałem dosypkę piasku - na parter poszło może 8 z 11 kubików, a na poddasze dokupiłem jakieś 4-5. Myślę, że starczy. Mam taki komfort, że przywozi mi to znajomy, ten który wyładował pustaki z naczep za pomocą jego CATa. 



No i chyba najbardziej ekscytujące wydarzenie tego tygodnia:



Długo się namęczyłem, aby znaleźć sposób / maszynę, która wrzuci palety na strop, ale w końcu mój nieoceniony Teść pociągnął za sznurki. Godzinka roboty i 16 palet wylądowało na wysokości 3m  :yes: 



Tak swoją drogą to po raz pierwszy widziałem ładowarkę teleskopową w czasie pracy i muszę przyznać, że robi wrażenie. Akurat do nas przyjechał raczej duży model i przy paletach 800kg nawet nie sapnął. Jedynie raz musiał rozłożyć przednie łapki, ale sięgał po paletę właściwie na w pełni wysuniętym ramieniu (min. 15m) i go trochę gibało. 

Tak czy tak efekt jest taki, a zaorane podwórko dostałem w gratisie  :cool: 




Jutro akcja schody, bo nie robiliśmy lanych, a w sobotę przy dobrej pogodzie mury będą dalej szły do góry!

----------


## ggdh

Jak mówiłem, tak zrobiłem. A właściwie to mi zrobiono, z czego jestem nie do końca zadowolony. Jak na mój gust są za strome i stopnie są za wąskie. No ale "darowanemu koniowi..."  :big grin: 



Safety first:




Murarze punkt 7 pojawili się na budowie i bez opierdzielania się w parę minut zmontowali ustrojstwo do wciągania zaprawy na piętro:



Przez cały dzisiejszy dzień oblecieli cały dom (prawie) naokoło 3-ma warstwami pustaków (długo gdybaliśmy i przymierzaliśmy listwę, aby zobaczyć ile będzie okap dachu sięgał po podniesieniu ścianki kolankowej o tzw. "ciut" i ostatecznie stanęło na 3 warstwach pustaków i wieńcu, czyli w sumie będzie to ok 100cm. Na posadzkę odpadnie z 13cm i ostatecznie pod skosami nawet przy samej ścianie kolankowej ciągle będzie się dało coś postawić:

(trochę niewyraźne, bo już ciemno było)




Nie mam jeszcze nadproży, więc w poniedziałek pociągną ile będzie się dało, a we wtorek kupię nadproża i pożyczę rusztowania.

----------


## ggdh

Drogi Pamiętniku...


Takie sobie znalazłem, w pudełeczku, nówka ledwo śmigana i postanowiłem się nauczyć jak się spawa  :cool: 



Pierwsze smarki w życiu!



I 23 szpilki później miałem już komplet kotew wieńca do mocowania murłaty:




Po wymurowaniu właściwie 95% domu, brzeszczot do piły szablastej wreszcie się poddał, ale podejrzewam, że po prostu na niego nadepnięto. Tak czy tak stracił wszystkie zęby w części środkowej, przez co cięcie stało się trudne (bardziej szarpanie z dużymi okruchami pustaka latającymi tu i tam):




W czwartek murowanie powinno zostać zakończone i tylko czekać na rozszalowanie stropu, aby odzyskać deski potrzebne do górnego wieńca. Nie mam zamiaru wydawać na drewno ani grosza więcej. 13 maja będzie 3 tygodnie od wylania stropu i całkiem możliwe, że wtedy ruszymy z powrotem.

----------


## Kamil_

Mam małe pytanie.
Dlaczego nie zastosowałeś nadproży dedykowanych do phorotermu? 
Czyli takich gotowych na równą wysokość, nie musiałbyś cegłą nadmurowywać.

----------


## ggdh

Nie robiło mi to żadnej różnicy, bo ja nie murowałem  :roll eyes:  i "komfort" pracy mi szczerze mówiąc trochę zwisał. Cegieł pełnych i tak miałem dużo, bo zrobiliśmy z nich szalunek tracony wieńca. Do tego jednak nadproża typu L-19 wyszły taniej. 

Fakt, że do ścian działowych kupiłem belki Leier Strong, bo akurat takie były dostępne od ręki na każdym składzie, na jaki pojechałem.

----------


## ggdh

Jako, że na budowie trochę się uspokoiło, wróciłem do tematu ogrzewania. Wróciłem - a właściwie zostałem zmuszony, bo mi kapie na głowę przez otwór w stropie przeznaczony na komin. Komin = wybór sposobu ogrzewania. No i wertując strony producentów natknąłem się na firmę A-PIC. Ktoś o nich słyszał? 

Może najpierw wrzucę, co to mi Asolt w OZC wyliczył i trochę moich przemyśleń / dyrdymałów:



Jak widać obciążenie cieplne budynku to tylko 5.6kW. Z tego co wyczytałem to dobierając pompę ciepła do obciążenia wystarczy (w uproszczeniu) przewymiarować ją o ok 35%, co zagwarantuje wolniejsze zużywanie sprężarki (mniej cykli on/off na dobę). Do tego przewymiarowując pompę można oblecieć 100% grzania w taryfie nocnej, bo przez te kilka godzin pompa będzie w stanie dostarczyć wystarczającą ilość kW wylewce.

I na podstawie powyższego próbuję ogarnąć pompę jak na obrazku:




Co myślicie? Nie bez znaczenia jest fakt, że jeden z ich oficjalnych dystrybutorów znajduje się w Dębicy, czyli całe 34km ode mnie. 



<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>


I jeszcze jedna kwestia, z którą potrzebuję rady: komin. 

- grzania paliwami stałymi nie biorę pod uwagę. Nawet udało mi się namówić żonę na kominek elektryczny, o ile w ogóle. Np. taki jak ten Dimplex Opti-myst. Odpada kanał spalinowy. Ze względu na WM nie potrzebuje miliarda kanałów wentylacyjnych, a jakbym czasem zdecydował się na gaz to w prawie każdy kanał wentylacyjny będzie dało się wprowadzić rurę spalinową, która u wielu / większości producentów ma Φ80mm. 

- następny aspekt: po wymurowaniu ściany nośnej i położeniu na niej belki wieńca, pozostało mi 33cm fundamentu na pustak kominowy - jaki by on nie był. Olbrzymia większość kominów systemowych potrzebuje 36cm, więc wymiar był kolejnym powodem rezygnacji z systemowca. I teraz kwestia pustaków wentylacyjnych: zazwyczaj mają 25cm szerokości, więc faktyczne kanały wentylacyjne nie są szczegółnie duże. Znalazłem pustaki Schiedela o wymiarach 32/24cm i bym chętnie położył dwa takie obok siebie. W sumie będą mieć 32/48cm, 4 kanały, więc powstanie całkiem kompaktowy komin  :cool:  Nadmiar kanałów później wykorzystam np. do rurek z solarów. A wysokość? Mam w projekcie 6.6m, więc kupię pustaków na 7m. Koszt? 7m x 3szt/m x 2 x 19zł/szt = ~800zł + przesyłka lub odbiór osobisty w Krakowie. Myślę, że całkiem nieźle.

- ostatni aspekt: wspomniany otwór w stropie: JEST ZA DUŻY. O ile pamiętam to kazałem zrobić 38x106cm. Te 3 tygodnie wydawało mi się to logiczne  :bash: 
Da się to jakoś zasklepić? Może nawiercić strop pod pręt Φ12mm, zrobić mały szalunek, zalać i zapomnieć? Może odkuć do zbrojenia, dospawać i wtedy zalać?

----------


## pawloslaw

W kwestii otworu w stropie chyba nie pomogę - jednak u siebie nie bawiłbym się w wymyślne sposoby łatania  :wink: 

Zastanawia mnie jednak inna rzecz - mianowicie w jakim celu spawales pret ocynkowany z pretem zbrojeniowym? Zamierzalem wygiac sobie zwykle prety gwintowane, a tu jakas innowacja. Moze warto?

----------


## karster

No też mnie to zastanawia  :smile:  może to kwestia tego, ze żebrowany (zbrojeniowy) z definicji lepiej się trzyma w betonie? 

Ja pewnie będę wyginał szpilki (o ile nie kupię gotowych już wygiętych przeznaczonych do kotew). Przy wyginaniu niestety będzie trzeba zapewne podgrzać szpilkę bo się może na zimno złamać/ nadłamać/ osłabić. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

Szczerze też się zastanawiałem po co taka kombinacja, mi się wydaje że kolega chciał się po uczyć spawania to nadarzyła się okazja.

Ja u siebie robiłem to tak:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7395605

----------


## ggdh

Szczerze to tylko robiłem co mi powiedział murarz. Pręta Φ16mm gwintowanego nie wygnę bez jego złamania - na pewno nie na zimno. 

Doradził mi spawanie. A że czasu mam trochę (cały tydzień, bo czekam na rozszalowanie) to się bawię  :yes:  I to jeszcze nie jest koniec: dotnę na długość, aby wystawało z 20cm gwintowanego i odcięty kawałek zbrojeniowego przyspawam w poprzek. A CO? Jak na bogato to na bogato!

.
.
.
.
.

A prawda jest taka, że zrobiłem dłuższe zbrojeniowe aby właśnie sobie zagiąć i już nie bzdurzyć z docinaniem i dospawaniem. Ale jak włożyłem Φ16 w zginarkę (a nie mam najlichszej) i się mocno zaparłem to... żyły na wierzchu, pot na czole, język na brodzie i pręt odgięty może o 1°. Długa laga nie pomogła wiele, bo zginarkę mam w dość ograniczonym wymiarowo pomieszczeniu. Więc cięcie i spawanie  :big grin: 


Wiadomość dnia: wreszcie znalazłem komin jaki potrzebowałem. I nie ten co linkowałem wcześniej (tam był tylko W2 o wymiarach jakie mnie interesowały, czyli 32cm). Zrobię komin z PK S2 i PK W2. Jutro będę dzwonił co i jak z transportem, ale coś czuję, że bez jechania samemu się nie obędzie. Jakbym nie liczył to mi wychodzi, że będzie tego 4 palety, więc nikt mi tego kurierami nie wyśle (~160PLN/paleta), ani nie wyśle HDSa, bo to jednak 250km i TYLKO 4 palety. Zadzwonię i a nuż się trafi, że z kimś współpracują w okolicy  :cool: 


<<<<<<<>>>>>>>

Wspominałem o pilarce ręcznej, zdobycznej na firmie, która nie miała żadnego kąta prostego? Nerwy mi puściły i 209,-PLN później na promocji w Liroyu zanabyłem takie cudo:



Przyda się nie raz, ale na teraz potrzebowałem jej do zrobienia małego usprawnienia szopy:




Poza tym muszę przypilnować tych wieńców  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

> Szczerze też się zastanawiałem po co taka kombinacja, mi się wydaje że kolega chciał się po uczyć spawania to nadarzyła się okazja.
> 
> Ja u siebie robiłem to tak:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7395605


Widzę, że ten mój murarz to mało w życiu widział  :sad:

----------


## the_anonim

> Pręta Φ16mm gwintowanego nie wygnę bez jego złamania - na pewno nie na zimno.


Wejdź w link który zamieściłem a zmienisz zdanie  :big grin: . u mnie Fi 18.

----------


## ggdh

Wszedłem, dlatego to napisałem  :yes:

----------


## B_i_U

Takie pręty gwintowane ocynkowane, a pręty zbrojeniowe to zupełnie inna siła gięcia.

Gratuluję postępów.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ggdh

Witaj!

A ktoś coś może o tej pompie? Jak to jest rozwiązane z CWU? W pompie musi być osobny obieg czy może grzany jest zasobnik (którego z w/w pompą chyba nie ma?).

----------


## sebcioc55

> Witaj!
> 
> A ktoś coś może o tej pompie? Jak to jest rozwiązane z CWU? W pompie musi być osobny obieg czy może grzany jest zasobnik (którego z w/w pompą chyba nie ma?).


wykresy ładne teortycznie. Ale skoro nikt jej nie ma to ryzyko jest że to nie prawda.
Do tej pompy musisz dokupić jeszcze sporo gratów, cytując producenta:

Cena PLN netto
1.	Pompa ciepła	apic 15 GW	14200	
2.	Dolne źródło	Odwiert pionowy 240 m	16800	
3.	Zestaw instalacyjny dolnego źródła	Rozdzielacz, pompa obiegowa	12350	
4.	Zasobnik CWU	300 l	3550	
5.	Zestaw instalacyjny CWU	Grupa bezpieczeństwa, pompka lub zawór, naczynie, kształtki, złączki	1050
6.	Zestaw instalacyjny dolnego źródła	Grupa bezpieczeństwa, pompka lub zawór, naczynie, kształtki, złączki	1950	
7.	Wykonanie kotłowni + uruchomienie	robocizna	2000	

to wszystko musisz mieć u siebie nie wiem co rozumieją poprzez pompka lub zawór, aby grzać wodę musisz mieć zawór trójdrożny za wymiennkiem w PC, albo jak kto woli na wyjściu z PC, na wejściu trójnika jest PC, na jednym wyjściu podłogowka (GZ) a na drugim zbiornik CWU. Przełączaniem zaworu powinien sterować sterownik z PC. Ogólnie ta pompa to golas, pomijając bajerancki sterownik nic nie ma w sobie. No i to pompa on/off która nie grzeszy kulturą pracy.

----------


## ggdh

Co znaczy, że pompa jest on/off? Bo pozostałe graty to chyba standardowe dla wszystkich pomp? Jak mają zawory / pompki obiegowe w sobie to cena nie jest 13k netto, ale 25k netto i wychodzi na to samo? Cen dolnego źródła nie biorę pod uwagę, bo byłby poziomy DIY.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Co znaczy, że pompa jest on/off? Bo pozostałe graty to chyba standardowe dla wszystkich pomp? Jak mają zawory / pompki obiegowe w sobie to cena nie jest 13k netto, ale 25k netto i wychodzi na to samo? Cen dolnego źródła nie biorę pod uwagę, bo byłby poziomy DIY.


To znaczy że ma sprężarke która zaraz po uruchomieniu jedzie na maksa aż do osiagnięcia zadanej temperatury, po czym się wyłacza. Potem po odpowiednim spadku znowu i tak w kółko. Lepsza jest sprężarka inwerterowa, która sama dobiera sobie moc z jaką pracuje. Ja mam taką u siebie. Najpierw goni temperature zadaną ale jak już widzi że się do niej zbliża to schodzi z mocą i zbliża się do niej co raz wolniej. Tym samym dostarczasz tylko tyle energii ile potrzeba, w dłuższym czasie ale z większą sprawnością.
Juz kiedyś pokazywałem tutaj, pompa ecopower ze wszystkim co potrzeba i nawet jest opcja ze sprężarką inwerterową i nie kosztuje 25k netto. Ostatnio chyba thoreg ją odpalał u siebie.

----------


## ggdh

A co z tą tajemniczą pompą, o której kiedyś wspominałeś? Chyba w maju miało coś ruszyć?

A wracając do ecopower, którzy dwa razy olali moje zapytanie o ofertę, to co faktycznie trzeba dokupić z tej listy, aby grzać podłogówką w g12w? Bo jeżeli pompą ma już pompki obiegowe to wystarczy wpiąć ją w układ, odpalić i cieszyć się ciepłem za pół darmo?

----------


## sebcioc55

W sumie maj już jest ale produkcja jeszcze nie ruszyła, jeszcze poczekaj  :wink:  cenowo będzie atrakcyjnie. Wiem że olewają bo mnie kiedyś też olali, możliwe że mają za dużo klientów i sie nie wyrabiają. Pogadaj z thoregiem on ma ta pompę i jasiek mu chyba montował, może zdradzi sekret jak do nich dotrzeć  :wink:  zajrzyj też do jego dziennika 
Co do instalacji to tak jak piszesz, jeszcze chyba trzeba ten elektrozawór trójdrożny dać bo w PC nie ma, podłączyć zbiornik na CWU, np taki , zgrzewając wszystko z PPerek i będzie działać. Oczywiście wczesniej musisz zrobić DZ

----------


## ggdh

Właśnie wciągnąłem dziennik thorega za jednym podejściem i cała góra informacji, które mi się przydadzą.

Dzięki!

----------


## Myjk

Pewnie się powtórzę, ale sprawdź czy Ty nie wpadłeś do ich spamu, albo czy oni nie wpadli z odpowiedzią do Twojego. Mnie odpowiedzieli szybko. Inna sprawa, że na dosyć indywidualną prośbę wyceny dostałem standardowy bełkocik marketingowy. Stąd znacznie lepiej wspominam kontakt z ekontechem. 

Była też niedawno (po raz kolejny) dyskusja na forum o pompach gruntowych z inwerterem. Kosztują znacznie więcej, są bardziej podatne na awarie, a sama zaleta inwertera (zmniejszanie mocy) ma się nijak do parcia na grzanie w 2T w połączeniu z ładowanie akumulacyjnym. Inwerter ma sens, gdy DZ jest powietrze, albo z jednej, albo z dwóch stron. Na szczęście niektórzy producenci dają możliwość dokupienia do gruntówki tzw. soft-startu. To niby dodany falownik, którego zadaniem jest płynne rozpędzenie sprężarki bez tego początkowego, najgroźniejszego, kopa. Potem już sprężarka działa sobie spokojnie na maksymalnej możliwej mocy.

Ta "nowa pompa" to co to będzie?

BTW będziesz robić studzienkę pod kolektor czy bezpośrednio rury do kotłowni?

----------


## ggdh

Nie mam przepustów pod chudziakiem, więc aby zminimalizować oranie w ścianie nośnej zrobię wprowadzenie za pomocą jednej rury PE40. 

Spam sprawdziłem, nic.

----------


## ggdh

Czy mogę wam przedstawić Babola? Inwestor popełnił przez niedopatrzenie, a murarze na autopilocie nie zwracali na takie bzdury uwagi. 

Wspominałem, że rezygnujemy z daszku nad wejściem i robimy jedną połać nad elewacją frontową? Jest tam teraz wymurowana ścianka jak w projekcie, aby ten daszek podtrzymywać, ale całkiem możliwe, że i ona sobie poleci w niebyt - coś wizualnie mi nie pasuje i wychodzi w dachu. 

Ale ten Babol to przede wszystkim otwór nad wejściem, gdzie na logikę trzeba było zrobić normalnie strop  :big grin: 








Postanowiłem, że skujemy górną warstwę cegły pełnej, która posłużyła za szalunek tracony, nawiercimy wieniec (w połowie jego wysokości, więc nie powinno kolidować z jego zbrojeniem), włożymy pręty, zrobimy kratownicę i zaleje się tam płytę jak już będziemy zalewać górny wieniec. Rozmiar niewielki, bo ok 310x110cm, więc szczególnie się przy niej nie napracuję. 


Jak się nie ma w głowie, to się później nie ma w portfelu, za to ma w łapach  :cool: 



Z rzeczy nie mniej ważnych to zwędziłem Małżowinie jej disto Leica i pomierzyłem co się dało. Naniosłem sobie gdzie trzeba i wyszło, że ściany trzymają wymiary - na całym domu odchyłki nie przekraczają 15mm. Inwestor jest zadowolony!

----------


## karster

> ...zwędziłem Małżowinie jej disto Leica


Fajne to to coś. Też bym chciał ale wydane prawie 600zł na odbiornik lasera obrotowego to aż nadto na wydatki dla wygody (poziomicą wodną też idzie sobie poradzić a też taką kupiłem za cenę dużej flaszki wódki)

Babol jak babol, byle bym większych nie popełnił  :big lol:  Zastanawiam się czy już nie mam na koncie baboli bo położyłem normalnie pustaki na pierwszej warstwie pod drzwiami wejściowymi, drzwiami od pomieszczenia gospodarczego i zastanawiam się jak później zamontuję drzwi by ich próg nie wystawał....
Albo kucie/ cięcie ceramiki albo ciepły montaż mowo albo w progu +10 cm do pokonania (bo pustak pierwszej warstwy wyznacza w przybliżeniu poziom 0)

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Jak planowałem, tak zrobiłem:





Pustaki kominowe (2x spalinowy + 2x wentylacyjny), każdego na 7mb (+ zaprawa, więc całość pewnie na 7.30m), kosztowały mnie 1410PLN z trzema paletami. Do tego 300PLN na paliwo i 72PLN na złodziei autostradowych  :mad:  Całość mnie wyszła niecałe 1800PLN + dzień mojego czasu. Zważywszy, że nie postanowiłem jeszcze czy będzie gaz czy PC to wolałem się jednak zabezpieczyć. No i jak już chyba pisałem może nam się w przyszłości odwidzieć i jednak zrobimy sobie kotłownię w salonie  :big grin: 

Pustaki spalinowe znalazłem również w Liroju - ciut drożej niż zapłaciłem za (spalinowe + wentylacyjne) u producenta  :cool: 


A tak jeszcze o producencie: nie miałem pojęcia, że takie rzeczy można z betonu tworzyć (tak, wiem, mało w życiu widziałem)  :jaw drop: 














Myślę, że podczas aranżowania ogrodu weźmiemy pod uwagę takie elementy architektoniczne  :wink:

----------


## pawloslaw

Też byłem mocno zaskoczony kiedy pierwszy raz widziałem te betony. Świetna sprawa, tylko trochę ciężka. U nas chyba pójdzie na taras, albo ścieżki  :wink:  Fajnie prezentują się też tynki dekoracyjne w rolkach:



Rozważymy to przy elewacji, bo malowanie drewna co pare lat mysle ze szybko sie znudzi  :wink: 



Nie rozumiem do końca rozwiązania z babolem - w końcu będzie balkon nad wejsciem, czy po prostu daszek?

----------


## 19TOMEK65

A mnie takie fałszywki nie przekonują.

Lalka dmuchana też pięknie wygląda ale  ja gustuję w naturze. :smile:

----------


## pawloslaw

Natura szybciej się starzeje niż markowa lalka  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

> Nie rozumiem do końca rozwiązania z babolem - w końcu będzie balkon nad wejsciem, czy po prostu daszek?




Miał być daszek nad wejściem (jak w poście nr 1), z którego rezygnujemy. Nad wejściem według projektu miała być pusta przestrzeń, z rusztem drewnianym, byle ją zasklepić. Robimy jedną połać, a przestrzeń nad wejściem będzie użytkową na poddaszu. Taki był plan. Z tym, że wszyscy zapomnieli, że tam trzeba strop zrobić  :yes: 

Co do tych desek betonowych: to nie jest tania sprawa. Co jest tanie to formy na takie deski dostępne na olx  :big grin:  jak się na takie coś zdecyduje to otworzę małą manufakturę na własne potrzeby.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pytanie czy na takich deskach nie wytrze się wzór po jakimś czasie.

----------


## ggdh

Dobry pytanie. Chociaż mając formę można szybko uzupełnić braki.


Mam kilka dość zasadniczych pytań odnośnie murowania komina, bo mam zamiar to zrobić samemu:

- dylatacja od stropu. Czy jest jakiś złoty środek ile tej dylatacji ma być? Bo wygląda na to, że u mnie będzie 5-6cm na jednym (długim) boku i duuuużo więcej na drugim (30cm?). Muszę się temu przyjrzeć i być może puszczę tam rurę zbiorczą od WM i podłogówkę na poddasze. 

- zaprawa. Taka zwykła murarska? Pamiętajcie, że na chwilę obecną to będzie tylko komin wentylacyjny, z dwoma największymi kanałami zaślepionymi od góry, żeby dodatkowo nie wychładzać ściany.

- pierwsza warstwa. Mam ją wypełnić zaprawą do pełna jak to jest często w kominach systemowych? 

- zaprawa między kominem a ścianą? Komin ma być domurowany na stałe do ściany nośnej, która jest tylko na parterze, a na poddaszu przechodzi w działówkę? 

- otwory eksploatacyjne. Skoro nie wiem co i jak w tych kominach będzie to czy jest sens na tym etapie planować otwory?

----------


## ggdh

Zacząłem pracować nad skuciem warstwy cegieł pełnych i muszę przyznać, że parszywa robota: z drabiny, młotowiertarka ciężka, kurz, pył. No ale w 80% zrobione:




Poza tym za pomocą mojej ZSKPWG (Zaawansowanej Stacji Kontroli Poziomu Wód Gruntowych) aka rura kanalizacyjna Φ50 i pręta Φ12 stwierdziłem, że woda gruntowa jest dzisiaj na głębokości ok. 110cm. Działka aż się prosi o wymiennik poziomy  :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

ładne chwasty ! :smile: , też takie mam   :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Ty mi lepiej doradź, co z kominem, a nie zielsko w głowie  :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ty mi lepiej doradź, co z kominem, a nie zielsko w głowie


ja nic nie wiem o kominach  :wink:  , u siebie nie mam ani jednego i nigdy żadnego nie budowałem. Na pewno zaraz ktoś napisze co i jak.

----------


## ggdh

Eeee. Zdążyłem się przyzwyczaić, że najczęściej moje pytania / wątpliwości pozostają bez odpowiedzi i dopiero jak już zrobię, jako tako wyjdzie, to zaczyna się kiwanie głowami  :roll eyes:

----------


## aiki

Komin.
Nie łączysz go ze ścianą nośną  komin stoi sam.
Dylatacja w przypadku kanałów wentylacyjnych to wystarczy chyba ok 1 cm.
Zaprawa, ja używałem o zwiększonej wytrzymałości na ściskanie ale ile miała to nie pamiętam, po prostu na niej to było napisane, jakaś z OBI
Zalewanie pierwszego pustaka przy wentylacyjnym nie jest wymagane, Zalewa się po to aby było na czym postawić wkład ceramiczny w dymowych.

----------


## Garażowiec

> Pewnie się powtórzę, ale sprawdź czy Ty nie wpadłeś do ich spamu, albo czy oni nie wpadli z odpowiedzią do Twojego. Mnie odpowiedzieli szybko. Inna sprawa, że na dosyć indywidualną prośbę wyceny dostałem standardowy bełkocik marketingowy. Stąd znacznie lepiej wspominam kontakt z ekontechem. 
> 
> Była też niedawno (po raz kolejny) dyskusja na forum o pompach gruntowych z inwerterem. Kosztują znacznie więcej, są bardziej podatne na awarie, a sama zaleta inwertera (zmniejszanie mocy) ma się nijak do parcia na grzanie w 2T w połączeniu z ładowanie akumulacyjnym. Inwerter ma sens, gdy DZ jest powietrze, albo z jednej, albo z dwóch stron. Na szczęście niektórzy producenci dają możliwość dokupienia do gruntówki tzw. soft-startu. To niby dodany falownik, którego zadaniem jest płynne rozpędzenie sprężarki bez tego początkowego, najgroźniejszego, kopa. Potem już sprężarka działa sobie spokojnie na maksymalnej możliwej mocy.
> 
> Ta "nowa pompa" to co to będzie?
> 
> BTW będziesz robić studzienkę pod kolektor czy bezpośrednio rury do kotłowni?


Tak  to  wszystko  , co  piszesz  o  PC  inwerter  grunt  to  prawda  , dokładnie taka  sama  że , od  ogrzewania  podłogowego  dostaniesz  żylaków  , i kurz po całej  chałupie  będzie  fruwał aż miło . 
*PC   INWERTER O WIELE LEPIEJ  WYKORZYSTA 2 T NIŻ ON/OF .*

----------


## Myjk

> *PC   INWERTER O WIELE LEPIEJ  WYKORZYSTA 2 T NIŻ ON/OF .*


Jakoś nikt do tej pory nie obronił tej tezy -- bo i obronić się jej nie da.

----------


## Garażowiec

> Jakoś nikt do tej pory nie obronił tej tezy -- bo i obronić się jej nie da.


A  to  się  Tobie tylko  tak wydaje , z  tą  2T   bo naczytałeś  się mądrości internetowych . . Niby  dlaczego pc inwerter  nie  może  wykorzystać sprawniej  czasu  trwania 2 T  niż pc  on/of ?

----------


## Myjk

> A  to  się  Tobie tylko  tak wydaje , z  tą  2T   bo naczytałeś  się mądrości internetowych . . Niby  dlaczego pc inwerter  nie  może  wykorzystać sprawniej  czasu  trwania 2 T  niż pc  on/of ?


Ty postawiłeś tezę że inwerter wykorzysta ją lepiej, wiec ją teraz z łaski swojej udowodnij.

----------


## Garażowiec

Dom  który przy    -20* C na  zewnątrz   +20* w środku   potrzebuje  5KWh  ,wyposażony w PC on/of 7 kw . Początek sezonu mp połowa listopada , temperatury a zewnątrz +3* . Taki  dom   potrzebuje  wtedy powiedzmy  na  dobę ok 20 kw  energii. 2T   w  nocy  8  godzin do  dyspozycji , ON/OF   dostarczy  tą ilość  energii  w  ciągu  3,5 godny   i się  wyłączy .
Ten sam dom w tych samych  warunkach  wyposażony w  pc inwerter 7Kw . Dostarczy tą  ilość energii  również w  ciągu 3,5 godziny , ale  się  nie  wyłączy,  zejdzie z mocą grzewczą   do  takiego poziomu ,że w  zasadzie ,  na bieżąco  będzie   dostarczał  tyle  energii  ile traci dom

PC   ON/OF  naładuje  posadzkę  od 22 godziny  do  01,30  godziny i się  wyłączy  ,od tego czasu zacznie posadzka  oddawać  ciepło  , i akurat  może  być tak że np  o  8  rano  przydało  by się tego  ciepła , ale  niestety  pc chodzi w  kagńcu 2T . 
PC  inwerter naładuje   posadzkę od 22   do  01,30  później na  bieżąco do 6  rano (koniec  2T ) będzie na  uzupełniać  stratę energii  przez  dom . Jak się ja  ustawi na  kagniec  2T  to  o  6  rano się wyłączy  i od  tego momentu  posadzka  zacznie oddawać  ciepło  , raczej o 8  rano  ciepła nie  braknie . 

Najważniejsze  jest  rz że komfort  jednak większy  przy  grzaniu długotrwałym , za  pomocą pc inwerter , dwa że przy takiej pracy  Cop  znacząco  większy .

----------


## ggdh

> Komin.
> Nie łączysz go ze ścianą nośną  komin stoi sam.


Czy mogę użyć styropianu, jeżeli w kominie - o ile - będą rury z nierdzewki?

----------


## ggdh

> Dom  który przy    -20* C na  zewnątrz   +20* w środku   potrzebuje  5KWh  ,wyposażony w PC on/of 7 kw . Początek sezonu mp połowa listopada , temperatury a zewnątrz +3* . Taki  dom   potrzebuje  wtedy powiedzmy  na  dobę ok 20 kw  energii. 2T   w  nocy  8  godzin do  dyspozycji , ON/OF   dostarczy  tą ilość  energii  w  ciągu  3,5 godny   i się  wyłączy .
> Ten sam dom w tych samych  warunkach  wyposażony w  pc inwerter 7Kw . Dostarczy tą  ilość energii  również w  ciągu 3,5 godziny , ale  się  nie  wyłączy,  zejdzie z mocą grzewczą   do  takiego poziomu ,że w  zasadzie ,  na bieżąco  będzie   dostarczał  tyle  energii  ile traci dom
> 
> PC   ON/OF  naładuje  posadzkę  od 22 godziny  do  01,30  godziny i się  wyłączy  ,od tego czasu zacznie posadzka  oddawać  ciepło  , i akurat  może  być tak że np  o  8  rano  przydało  by się tego  ciepła , ale  niestety  pc chodzi w  kagńcu 2T . 
> PC  inwerter naładuje   posadzkę od 22   do  01,30  później na  bieżąco do 6  rano (koniec  2T ) będzie na  uzupełniać  stratę energii  przez  dom . Jak się ja  ustawi na  kagniec  2T  to  o  6  rano się wyłączy  i od  tego momentu  posadzka  zacznie oddawać  ciepło  , raczej o 8  rano  ciepła nie  braknie . 
> 
> Najważniejsze  jest  rz że komfort  jednak większy  przy  grzaniu długotrwałym , za  pomocą pc inwerter , dwa że przy takiej pracy  Cop  znacząco  większy .


Myślę, że przy obecnych zimach temperatury rzędu wspominanych -20°C są rzadkością. Dodatkowe kilka tysięcy złotych piechotą nie chodzi i np. taki ja zdecyduje się na on/off z soft-startem

----------


## Garażowiec

> Myślę, że przy obecnych zimach temperatury rzędu wspominanych -20°C są rzadkością. Dodatkowe kilka tysięcy złotych piechotą nie chodzi i np. taki ja zdecyduje się na on/off z soft-startem



Nie  zrozumiałeś  tego co  napisałem , przy -20*C  w  tym  domu  obie pc zużyją  praktycznie tyle  samo , ze  zbliżonym cop-em , natomiast  przez  większą część  sezon grzewczego , mamy w  Polsce  temperatury w okolicy 0*  i  w  takich  temperaturach pc  inwerter  ma zużycie  energii o ok 30% mniejsze . Pc inwerter wcale nie jest aż tak znacząco  droższa ,   W  moich okolicach np  5,2 kw  pc inwerter  grunt  z  odwiertami  , kosztuje kompletna instalacja (  bez  podłogówki) 22~27 K   . Taka pc  5,2 kw inwerter  t w porównaniu   7kw  dobra pc  p-w  , a montaż  takiej  to  koszt ~25K , 

Podaj mi  koszt on/of-a  z  soft  startem  w podobnej  cenie . takiego  który  scop  zimowy będzie miał n porównywalnym poziomie  co pc inwerter  grunt ,a  więc w granicach 5~6

----------


## Myjk

> Dom  który przy    -20* C na  zewnątrz   +20* w środku   potrzebuje  5KWh  ,wyposażony w PC on/of 7 kw . Początek sezonu mp połowa listopada , temperatury a zewnątrz +3* . Taki  dom   potrzebuje  wtedy powiedzmy  na  dobę ok 20 kw  energii. 2T   w  nocy  8  godzin do  dyspozycji , ON/OF   dostarczy  tą ilość  energii  w  ciągu  3,5 godny   i się  wyłączy .
> Ten sam dom w tych samych  warunkach  wyposażony w  pc inwerter 7Kw . Dostarczy tą  ilość energii  również w  ciągu 3,5 godziny , ale  się  nie  wyłączy,  zejdzie z mocą grzewczą   do  takiego poziomu ,że w  zasadzie ,  na bieżąco  będzie   dostarczał  tyle  energii  ile traci dom


Jeśli energii, to kWh a nie kW. Pomijając jednak ten mało istotny szczegół, to zapominasz standardowo, że posadzka się ładuje energią i, posiadając znaczną bezwładność, oddaje później energię systematycznie. Czy w tym czasie pompa chodzi czy nie chodzi w zasadzie nie ma żadnego znaczenia dla komfortu w domu ani dla ilości zużytej przez dom energii.




> PC   ON/OF  naładuje  posadzkę  od 22 godziny  do  01,30  godziny i się  wyłączy  ,od tego czasu zacznie posadzka  oddawać  ciepło  , i akurat  może  być tak że np  o  8  rano  przydało  by się tego  ciepła , ale  niestety  pc chodzi w  kagńcu 2T . 
> PC  inwerter naładuje   posadzkę od 22   do  01,30  później na  bieżąco do 6  rano (koniec  2T ) będzie na  uzupełniać  stratę energii  przez  dom . Jak się ja  ustawi na  kagniec  2T  to  o  6  rano się wyłączy  i od  tego momentu  posadzka  zacznie oddawać  ciepło  , raczej o 8  rano  ciepła nie  braknie .


To tylko przy założeniu, że ktoś jej zabroni się włączyć w dwóch cyklach, np. od 22 do 24 a potem znowu od 3 do 6. aby "doładować" posadzkę na resztę dnia (w sensie do dziennego okienka 2T kiedy to znowu będą 2h na grzanie). Z tego co widzę jako klasyczny "obrońca" inwerterów założyłeś sobie wygodnie, że takiej możliwości PC O/F nie będzie mieć, że będzie chodzić zupełnie głupkowato tak aby udowodnić Twoją teorię. Dlatego wyszło Ci, że inwerter ma tutaj jakąś zaletę. Ale nie ma. Ilość energii w obydwu przypadkach trzeba dostarczyć tyle samo, a przy akumulacyjnym domu nie ma znaczenia dla komfortu cieplnego czy dostarczy się ją w dwóch "mocnych" rzutach czy w jednym mocnym a potem utrzymując stan na małej mocy. Powiem więcej, dom potrzebuje mniej energii w nocy, bo w sypialniach celowo na noc się obniża temperaturę (ponieważ rośnie wtedy komfort snu). Ładowanie ciągłe nie ma więc większego sensu, skoro pożądane jest obniżenie temperatury na noc -- lepiej jest podładować trochę ciepła przed północą, a potem zacząć grzać ponownie mocno rano. To jeden z argumentów dla którego inwerter nie ma większego sensu. AFAIK dla DZ również jest lepiej gdy może się w spokoju zregenerować niż gdy jest cały czas drenowane, nawet jeśli jest to mniejsza moc. W związku z powyższym należy się zastanowić, czy gruntowej inwerterówki nie należałoby włączyć początkowo na małej mocy by skończyć pełną parą nad ranem.




> Najważniejsze  jest  rz że komfort  jednak większy  przy  grzaniu długotrwałym , za  pomocą pc inwerter , dwa że przy takiej pracy  Cop  znacząco  większy .


Może, ze szczególnym wskazaniem na MOŻE, się COP zwiększy, ale raczej nie "znacząco". Jeśli dodać do tego "znacząco" wyższy koszt pompy z inwerterem to ta ew. różnica się "znacząco" zaciera albo wręcz wychodzi "znacząco" na korzyść O/F. Jeśli dodać do tego większą podatność inwertera (w sensie elektroniki) na przepięcia elektryczne i późniejszy "znaczny" koszt ew. naprawy, to tylko się to "znacząco" pogłębi na jego niekorzyść. Z tego co pamiętam z otrzymanych wycen soft-start kosztuje dodatkowo 400 zł, gdy inwerter jest ponad 2 tys. zł droższy, znaczy jest "znacząco" droższy. 

Powtarzam, inwerter ma sens tylko gdy jednym ze źródeł na których operuje pompa jest POWIETRZE (w domyśle źródło, które nie posiada dużej akumulacji). Dlatego inwerter ma sens w pompach PW i PP (klimatyzatorach) kiedy elektronika może regulować pracę w zależności od zastanych a szybko zmiennych warunków źródeł, natomiast, poza lepszym samopoczuciem kupującego, nie ma sensu w gruntówkach montowanych w domach akumulacyjnych. No ale oczywiście, kto bogatemu zabroni kupić, a sprzedawcy wcisnąć klientowi.

Ps. COP inwertera 5-6? To już zwyczajne czary.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja też uważam że inwerter lepiej się sprawdza przy dłuższym grzaniu. Co więcej, teraz mógłbym się skłonić do akumulacji jedynie w ścianach, a wylewkę bym zrobił 6-7cm albo anhydryt i grzał cały sezon non stop! Jedynie gdyby PC mogła zejść z mocą do min. Jak już się mieszka to ma się inne odczucia. U mnie inwerter chodzi zimą praktycznie całą nocną taryfę, gdzie koło 6:00 ma minimum mocy, szczyt temperatury przypada gdzieś na godz 7:00-8:00, tak samo zachował by się on/off tylko że wyłączył by się dużo wcześniej i tutaj garażowiec ma rację. Jak już się przyzwyczaicie do ciepłej podłogi to chcielibyście mieć ją cały czas! niestety moment jej wychłodzenia sprawia dyskomfort, przynajmniej mi, więc nawet jeszcze miesiąc temu odpalałem PC co pare dni aby podniosła temp podłogi. Tutaj inwerter też lepszy, bo nie potrzeba go w kwietniu odpalać z taką samą mocą jak w styczniu, więc sobie pyrka biorąc mało pradu a dając ciepła tylko trochę, a podłoga ciepła  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ps. COP inwertera 5-6? To już zwyczajne czary.


zapraszam do mnie na wichurę, co prawda na inwerterze mam SCOP tylko 4,95 ale będziesz mógł obejrzeć te czary  :cool:

----------


## Myjk

> Ja też uważam że inwerter lepiej się sprawdza przy dłuższym grzaniu.


Inwerter się sprawdza tam, gdzie praca ciągła jest KONIECZNA. Czyli sprawdza się przy oddawaniu ciepła do powietrza, albo pobieraniu ciepła z powietrza. 




> Co więcej, teraz mógłbym się skłonić do akumulacji jedynie w ścianach, a wylewkę bym zrobił 6-7cm albo anhydryt i grzał cały sezon non stop! Jedynie gdyby PC mogła zejść z mocą do min. Jak już się mieszka to ma się inne odczucia. U mnie inwerter chodzi zimą praktycznie całą nocną taryfę, gdzie koło 6:00 ma minimum mocy, szczyt temperatury przypada gdzieś na godz 7:00-8:00, tak samo zachował by się on/off tylko że wyłączył by się dużo wcześniej i tutaj garażowiec ma rację. Jak już się przyzwyczaicie do ciepłej podłogi to chcielibyście mieć ją cały czas! niestety moment jej wychłodzenia sprawia dyskomfort, przynajmniej mi, więc nawet jeszcze miesiąc temu odpalałem PC co pare dni aby podniosła temp podłogi. Tutaj inwerter też lepszy, bo nie potrzeba go w kwietniu odpalać z taką samą mocą jak w styczniu, więc sobie pyrka biorąc mało pradu a dając ciepła tylko trochę, a podłoga ciepła


Ale to już zupełnie inne założenia i położenie nacisku na Twój komfort, co skutkowałoby jednak spadkiem parametrów. Pomijam już potrzebę posiadania ciepłej podłogi gdy się... śpi.

----------


## Myjk

> zapraszam do mnie na wichurę, co prawda na inwerterze mam SCOP tylko 4,95 ale będziesz mógł obejrzeć te czary


Chętnie zobaczę jeśli równocześnie w swoim domu popchniesz O/F dla porównania z inwerterem. No bo jeśli dom wymaga określonej ilości energii, a zmienia się tylko dostarczanie ilości energii w jednostce czasu (jednostajnie z małą mocą, zamiast interwałami z maksymalną mocą), to znaczących różnic być nie może.

----------


## Garażowiec

Widzisz , cały czas opierasz  się na  wiedzy  internetowej , pisanej przez  ludzi  podobnych  do Ciebie  ,   czyli  takich  który coś  wyczytali  przed  Tobą  w internecie babol za  babolem . 
Ja  swoją  wiedze mam popartą porównaniem  w realu   miałem w  domu parę  sezonów  on/of-a  teraz mam inwertera . Widzę różnicę. 



> Pomijając jednak ten mało istotny szczegół, to zapominasz standardowo, że posadzka się ładuje energią i, posiadając znaczną bezwładność, oddaje później energię systematycznie. Czy w tym czasie pompa chodzi czy nie chodzi w zasadzie nie ma żadnego znaczenia dla komfortu w domu ani dla ilości zużytej przez dom energii.


Nieprawda , przy  aktywnym ogrzewaniu  ,nawet  przy  niższej temperaturze w  domu jest większy , odczuwalny  komfort.




> Ilość energii w obydwu przypadkach trzeba dostarczyć tyle samo, a przy akumulacyjnym domu nie ma znaczenia dla komfortu cieplnego czy dostarczy się ją w dwóch "mocnych"


Ilość  energii  musi być dostarczona taka sama , jednak  da komfortu  dostarczanie jej w  sposób  ciągły jest  mono  odczuwalny . 




> w dwóch cyklach, np. od 22 do 24 a potem znowu od 3 do 6. aby "doładować" posadzkę


Oczywiście  że  można tak  zrobić , tak miałem  jak miałem on/of . Niekomfortowe  to  jest  to właśnie to  o czym piszesz -----Ładowanie ciągłe nie ma więc większego sensu, skoro pożądane jest obniżenie temperatury na noc ----------   ale  praca  o/of  w  oparciu o maksymalne wykorzystanie 2T  na tym się opiera, napakować posadzkę ile się da  aby  wystarczyło na dzień  . W przypadku inwertera masz o   wiele więcej   możliwości  sterowania .




> lepiej jest podładować trochę ciepła przed północą, a potem zacząć grzać ponownie mocno rano


Dokładnie tak , to jeden z  argumentów  za inwerterem .  Czyli jak on/of -em  to zrobisz   ,nastawisz  w  domu  temperaturę  między  np 22-03  20*C  a  między 03-6,0  22*C ? A  temperatury  w nocy różne  bywają  , raz +5  raz -15   trafisz  z ustawieniem  on/of  tak  aby  przez te 3  godziny   zawsze  naładować posadzkę ? Wiem  zaraz  napiszesz że  można odpowiedni  sterownik zastosować , a inwerterze nie musisz go stosować . 




> dla DZ również jest lepiej gdy może się w spokoju zregenerować niż gdy jest cały czas drenowane, nawet jeśli jest to mniejsza moc


Nieprawda , dla  dz jest  lepiej jak jest drenowane  mała  mocą , nawet przez dłuższy czas .PC inwerter ma średnie  temperatury dz  wyższe  ni pc on/of  na tm samym kolektorze . 



> Może, ze szczególnym wskazaniem na MOŻE, się COP zwiększy


Żadne  MOŻE . cop  jak i  scop  w inwerterze jest znacząco  większy . 



> Jeśli dodać do tego "znacząco" wyższy koszt pompy z inwerterem


Nie  jest żadna  znacząco  większa  cena . Jeszcze raz  napisze , ja  w  moich  regionach  montuje takie pc inwerter 5,2 kw   w cenie 22~`27 K ( bez  podłogówki ) za  le byś  zamontował pc on / of   o tej mocy ?




> Powtarzam, inwerter ma sens tylko gdy jednym ze źródeł na których operuje pompa jest POWIETRZE (w domyśle źródło, które nie posiada dużej akumulacji).


Myślisz  że  jak  powtórzysz to ileś razy  to  stanie się to  prawdą ? Po  zastosowaniu  inwertera  w pc p-w  ZNACZĄCO   podniosła sie ich  sprawność , taka sama  fizyka  odpowiada  za podniesienie się  sprawności   pc  grunt p zastosowaniu inwertera .Nie tylko mała   akumulacja  d  jest tutaj istotna , mała  akumulacja  GZ też np w  domach szkieletowych  .



> COP inwertera 5-6? To już zwyczajne czary.


Dla  Ciebie  to  może i czary  , dla mnie  mała  Twoja  wiedza . 




> zupełnie głupkowato tak aby udowodnić


Dzięki za tego głupka , fakt  pewnie nim  jestem , od paru lat ileś tam on/of  zamontowałem , ileś tam inwerterów poskładałem i zmontowałem tym  ręcami , faktycznie  gdzie mi tam do Ciebie . 
Na  czym opierasz  swoja wiedze na temat  pc ?

----------


## Garażowiec

I


> nwerter się sprawdza tam, gdzie praca ciągła jest KONIECZNA. Czyli sprawdza się przy oddawaniu ciepła do powietrza, albo pobieraniu ciepła z powietrza.


A czemu  zakładasz że pc inwerter  musi  pracować KONIECZNIE ciągle . a może  załóż  ze może koniecznie ( choć też nie koniecznie )  pracować ciąge pr ale tylko w okienku 2T , a nie przez  parę  tylko  godzin jej trwania jak w przypadku  ON/OF

----------


## Garażowiec

> No bo jeśli dom wymaga określonej ilości energii, a zmienia się tylko dostarczanie ilości energii w jednostce czasu (jednostajnie z małą mocą, zamiast interwałami z maksymalną mocą), to znaczących różnic być nie może.


Na  czym opierasz  tą  wiedzę (  ja bym nazwał to  niewiedzą ) 
Ta  jednostka czasu ma tu kluczowe  znaczenie.

----------


## aiki

> Czy mogę użyć styropianu, jeżeli w kominie - o ile - będą rury z nierdzewki?


Jak chcesz izolować to lepiej wełna albo po prostu powietrze. Styropianu przy kominach teoretycznie się nie używa choć sam mam to dumny z tego nie jestem.

----------


## Garażowiec

> Pomijam już potrzebę posiadania ciepłej podłogi gdy się... śpi.


Nie no  , przy  on/of   to będziesz miał zimną  podłogę  w  nocy  a  dzień  ciepłą . A jak to  zrobisz oświeć mnie .I  do  tego jeszcze pewnie on/of  będzie  Tobie  100%  pracował w  2T 
Przytaczasz  argument na  korzyść inwertera . 
 Stary  trochę pokory  , trochę się  dokształć,  wybuduj  dom porozmawiamy .

----------


## ggdh

Bardzo ciekawe rzeczy piszesz (bez sarkazmu ani ukrytych podtekstów). Możesz napisać na jakiej pompie wychodzi cała instalacja w granicach 22-27kPLN z odwiertami?

----------


## Garażowiec

Ta  cena tyczy się montażu pc 5,2 kw   gruntowa  inwerter  z  zasobnikiem CWU 200 l  , ale  w moich okolicach . Nie jeżdżę z  wiertnia po Polsce .W  Polsce , mogę  tylko zamontować/uruchomić  pc  do  istniejącego DZ i GZ , lub  sprzedać  gotową  do montażu  pc .
22~27  zależne  od D ,niektórzy zakopują we  włąsnym zakresie  rury na kolektor poziomy wedy cena  bliżej 22  a przy niekorzystnych warunkach gruntowych z  odwiertami bliżej 27

----------


## ggdh

DZ, o ile w ogóle pójdę w PC, na pewno będę miał poziomy i zrobię go sam (mam ludzi i koparki). Ile byś zawołał za montaż jednak trochę większej pompy? 

OZC tutaj

----------


## Myjk

> Widzisz , cały czas opierasz  się na  wiedzy  internetowej , pisanej przez  ludzi  podobnych  do Ciebie  ,   czyli  takich  który coś  wyczytali  przed  Tobą  w internecie babol za  babolem . 
> Ja  swoją  wiedze mam popartą porównaniem  w realu   miałem w  domu parę  sezonów  on/of-a  teraz mam inwertera . Widzę różnicę.


Jak ktoś widzi ZNACZNĄ różnicę, to zazwyczaj jest to sprzedawca vel instalator, bo ma z tej różnicy większą kasę i łatwiejszą robotę przy doborze jednostki i konfiguracji. Ot, po prostu elektronika później odwala całą robotę. Płaci za to jednak nadal inwestor i póki co wychodzi na to, że płaci bez znaczącego sensu -- szczególnie jak się taka elektronika sypnie i trzeba będzie ją naprawić/wymienić.




> Nieprawda , przy  aktywnym ogrzewaniu  ,nawet  przy  niższej temperaturze w  domu jest większy , odczuwalny  komfort.


Jak, się pytam, skoro okno 2T ogranicza możliwość poprawienia tego komfortu. Dlatego...




> Ilość  energii  musi być dostarczona taka sama , jednak  da komfortu  dostarczanie jej w  sposób  ciągły jest  mono  odczuwalny .


...byłoby tak, gdyby pompa działała CAŁY CZAS i nie miała do grzania posiadających znaczną bezwładność, posadzki i ścian. I ponownie pytam, jak komfort ciągłego grzania w 2T może być odczuwalny, skoro człowiek wtedy śpi?




> Oczywiście  że  można tak  zrobić , tak miałem  jak miałem on/of . Niekomfortowe  to  jest  to właśnie to  o czym piszesz


W takim razie dlaczego w przykładzie napisałeś o ładowaniu jednocyklowym a nie jak wyżej tak jak być powinno? Co jest niekomfortowego w takim ładowaniu posadzki, gdy odbywa się to w NOCY a gdy większość ludzi śpi (pomijam wyjątki potwierdzające regułę) a gdy inwerter działa praktycznie tak samo na początku i tak samo wychodzi wyjściowo gdy kończy się nocne okno 2T. Ergo, ilość energii wpompowana do domu jest, bo i musi być, taka sama.




> ale  praca  o/of  w  oparciu o maksymalne wykorzystanie 2T  na tym się opiera, napakować posadzkę ile się da  aby  wystarczyło na dzień  . W przypadku inwertera masz o   wiele więcej   możliwości  sterowania .


Tylko i wyłącznie w przypadku gdy założy się grzanie CIĄGŁE, a nie w oknach 2T i z należytą konfiguracją. A odniesienie było do 2T właśnie, a nie do grzania ciągłego. Nadal jednak grzanie ciągłe z małą mocą w nocy ma się nijak, bo żadnego podniesienia komfortu i znacznych oszczędności nie przyniesie. Kluczowa jest ilość energii zużywana przez dom a nie sposób jej dostarczenia, szczególnie gdy odbywa się to przez element posiadający znaczną bezwładność. 




> Dokładnie tak , to jeden z  argumentów  za inwerterem .  Czyli jak on/of -em  to zrobisz   ,nastawisz  w  domu  temperaturę  między  np 22-03  20*C  a  między 03-6,0  22*C ? A  temperatury  w nocy różne  bywają  , raz +5  raz -15   trafisz  z ustawieniem  on/of  tak  aby  przez te 3  godziny   zawsze  naładować posadzkę ? Wiem  zaraz  napiszesz że  można odpowiedni  sterownik zastosować , a inwerterze nie musisz go stosować .


Dokładnie tak napiszę -- jeszcze chwila i zaczniesz dyskutować sam ze sobą.  :big tongue:  Sterownik to nieodłączna część systemu. W inwerterze ten sterownik masz dołożony w standardzie, bo coś pracą inwertera musi sterować (co więcej, jest ten sterownik bardziej złożony i jak już pisałem, bardziej podatny na wady) -- więc nie pisz że go nie stosujesz albo mieć nie musisz. Masz i stosujesz.




> Nieprawda , dla  dz jest  lepiej jak jest drenowane  mała  mocą , nawet przez dłuższy czas .PC inwerter ma średnie  temperatury dz  wyższe  ni pc on/of  na tm samym kolektorze . 
> Żadne  MOŻE . cop  jak i  scop  w inwerterze jest znacząco  większy .


Znowu ZNACZĄCO...  Porównanie, jeśli było, było dla identycznych warunków?




> Nie  jest żadna  znacząco  większa  cena . Jeszcze raz  napisze , ja  w  moich  regionach  montuje takie pc inwerter 5,2 kw   w cenie 22~`27 K ( bez  podłogówki ) za  le byś  zamontował pc on / of   o tej mocy ?


Ja nie jestem instalatorem, więc nic bym nie zamontował. Napisz po prostu ile kosztuje PC z inwerterem a ile bez inwertera, podpierając to najlepiej cennikiem producenta dla użytkownika końcowego -- zamiast bawić się w kotka i myszkę.




> Myślisz  że  jak  powtórzysz to ileś razy  to  stanie się to  prawdą ? Po  zastosowaniu  inwertera  w pc p-w  ZNACZĄCO   podniosła sie ich  sprawność ,


Zgadza się, dlatego że pracują na POWIETRZU i jak już wielokrotnie napisałem, w PW i PP inwerter MA SENS ze względu na możliwość dynamicznego dostosowania się do zastałych akurat warunków. W gruntówkach ma to sens jedynie kosmetyczny bo źródła są stabilne i przewidywalne.




> taka sama  fizyka  odpowiada  za podniesienie się  sprawności   pc  grunt p zastosowaniu inwertera .Nie tylko mała   akumulacja  d  jest tutaj istotna , mała  akumulacja  GZ też np w  domach szkieletowych  .


Nie taka sama, bo jest znacząca różnica przy pracy na powietrzu (znaczne zmiany w ilości energii gdzie w ciągu 3-4h delta potrafi się zmienić o 10-15sC) a gruntu (gdzie średnie różnice wynoszą 2-3sC). Czy się drenuje jednostajnie z DZ 1sC czy z dwa razy z 3 do 0, wychodzi średnio na jedno. Różnice nie mogą być drastycznie duże, bo fizyka na to: niemożliwe.




> Dla  Ciebie  to  może i czary  , dla mnie  mała  Twoja  wiedza .od paru lat ileś tam on/of  zamontowałem , ileś tam inwerterów poskładałem i zmontowałem tym  ręcami , faktycznie  gdzie mi tam do Ciebie .


Szafowanie samą swoją wiedzą i umiejętnościami jakoś mnie nie przekonuje (bo i nie sposób to sprawdzić), szczególnie że mylisz nawet tak elementarne rzeczy jak jednostki mocy i energii. Podaj argumenty udowadniające tezę zamiast ogólników.




> Na  czym opierasz  swoja wiedze na temat  pc ?


Np. na podstawie szkolenia w COCH z zakresu instalacji i konserwacji pomp ciepła. Widzisz, czasem lubię się czegoś dowiedzieć nie z internetów i w przeciwieństwie do niektórych nie muszę tego robić w celu późniejszego zarobkowania a tylko i wyłącznie na swoje potrzeby. Żeby mi potem, jak przyjdzie co do czego, majster, mechanik czy inny instalator wody z mózgu nie robił. Póki co jesteś jednym z dwóch instalatorów na tym forum twierdzącym, że inwerter ma sens. Reszta jest (nie)stety odmiennego zdania. I ja się, póki co, z tym zgadzam. Inwerter w gruntówce może nie zaszkodzi, ale przy szeregu wymienionych wcześniej wad, jest jednak jałowy.




> I A czemu  zakładasz że pc inwerter  musi  pracować KONIECZNIE ciągle . a może  załóż  ze może koniecznie ( choć też nie koniecznie )  pracować ciąge pr ale tylko w okienku 2T , a nie przez  parę  tylko  godzin jej trwania jak w przypadku  ON/OF


Nie napisałem że MUSI, tylko ma sens tam gdzie praca jest KONIECZNA. Taka tam skromna różnica. Inwerter sprawdza się zatem tam, gdzie należy utrzymać stała temperaturę powietrza grzejąc przez powietrze, albo tam gdzie PC korzysta z powietrza jako dolnego źródła i konieczne jest zmniejszenie mocy aby nie przegrzać źródła albo wręcz przeciwnie, by go nie zamrozić. Gruntówka MOŻE pracować ciągle z małą mocą, ale znacznych zysków, pozwalających osiągnąć zwrot różnicy w zakupie, nie będzie. 




> Na  czym opierasz  tą  wiedzę (  ja bym nazwał to  niewiedzą ) 
> Ta  jednostka czasu ma tu kluczowe  znaczenie.


W takim razie czekam na wyjaśnienie jakie ma kluczowe znaczenie. Ja nie widzę różnicy w dostarczeniu 100kWh w dwóch interwałach z pełną mocą, a dostarczeniu 100kWh z czego 70 przypada na pierwsze dwie godziny a 30 jest rozłożone na kolejne godziny i wraz z ostatnią godziną grzania obie pompy dostarczają TYLE SAMO energii do domu. MOŻE z innym COPem -- ale póki co jesteś jedynym twierdzącym o takiej zależności, wiec potrzeba więcej danych.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Chętnie zobaczę jeśli równocześnie w swoim domu popchniesz O/F dla porównania z inwerterem. No bo jeśli dom wymaga określonej ilości energii, a zmienia się tylko dostarczanie ilości energii w jednostce czasu (jednostajnie z małą mocą, zamiast interwałami z maksymalną mocą), to znaczących różnic być nie może.


miałem wcześniej on/off i wiem jak się zachowuje. Chodzi o to że przy on offie walisz wysoką temperaturą w jak najkrótszym czasie aby dogonić temp zadaną. Natomiast inwerter zaczyna od mocy max i schodzi do jak najniższej gdy się zbliża do temp zadanej i tak sobie pyrka, mój potrafi godzinami być o kroczek od temp zadanej i się nie wyłączy. Może opowiem jak to u mnie wygląda to Ci to rozjaśni temat, nie mówię że inwerter to jakieś cudo tylko że wg mnie jest lepszy niż on/off.
Pompa załącza się o 22 idzie mocą max i powoli schodzi do min i np o 6 jest wyłączana, ta energia dawkowana powoli w podłogę podnosi temp w domu w nocy wolno, dopiero po wyłączeniu jakieś 1-1,5h temperatura w domu się podnosi nagle o 0,5-1*, to jest moment jakby uwalniania nagle tej energii po tym jak w podłodze przestaje płynąć woda. Dla mnie to jest dobre rozwiązanie bo w nocy nie mam wysokiej temperatury tak jak przy on offie który do niej podbije a mam ciepło rano. Podobnie to wygląda po południu. A niższa temp w sypialnaich to już kwestia rozdzielacza i wysterowania pętli więc to inny temat.
Ja Ciebie nie namawiam na inwerter jedynie tylko opisuje moje własne doświadczenia. Jeżeli tak naprawdę chcesz to przywieź do mnie on/off 5kW i nie ma problemu, podłączymy nawet na tydzien/miesiąc wtedy będziemy mieli porównanie  :smile:  na najbliższy sezon grzewczy zamierzam wszystko dokładnie opomiarować to będzie wiadomo jak się zachowuje cała instalacja i jakie są temp i zużycia.

----------


## Myjk

> miałem wcześniej on/off i wiem jak się zachowuje. Chodzi o to że przy on offie walisz wysoką temperaturą w jak najkrótszym czasie aby dogonić temp zadaną. Natomiast inwerter zaczyna od mocy max i schodzi do jak najniższej gdy się zbliża do temp zadanej i tak sobie pyrka, mój potrafi godzinami być o kroczek od temp zadanej i się nie wyłączy.


I nadal jest to bez znaczenia dla temperatury w domu, bo on sobie "pyrka" na zadanej temperaturze WODY w korelacji z temperaturą w domu. Ale zużycie energii jest takie samo, a wpływ na komfort, dzięki bezwładności podłogówki, pozostaje bez zmian. Po co zatem przepłacać? Ps. Miałeś O/F i co się stało że masz nagle inwerter?




> Może opowiem jak to u mnie wygląda to Ci to rozjaśni temat, nie mówię że inwerter to jakieś cudo tylko że wg mnie jest lepszy niż on/off.


Co do zasady lepszy jest inwerter. Problem w tym, że jest też droższy w zakupie i bardziej narażony na awarie. A jak do tego dodać, że PC GW pracuje na stabilnych źródłach (czyt. nie na powietrzu), jest to wg mnie (i wielu innych) zwyczajnie zbytek.




> Pompa załącza się o 22 idzie mocą max i powoli schodzi do min i np o 6 jest wyłączana, ta energia dawkowana powoli w podłogę podnosi temp w domu w nocy wolno, dopiero po wyłączeniu jakieś 1-1,5h temperatura w domu się podnosi nagle o 0,5-1*, to jest moment jakby uwalniania nagle tej energii po tym jak w podłodze przestaje płynąć woda.


 :big grin:  Nie ma czegoś takiego jak NAGLE i MOMENT dla podłogówki akumulacyjnej. Twierdzenia, że inaczej się to odbywa dla O/F, która ładuje z pełną mocą na początku IDENTYCZNIE jak inwerter, a potem zamiast zmniejszyć moc się odstawia na 2-3h, by potem znowu wpompować TĘ SAMĄ ILOŚĆ energii co inwerter (przez powiedzmy 2x dłuższy czas z połową mocy), już nie nazwę po imieniu.  :big tongue:  Ujmę to więc obrazowo, zakładamy że PC, niezależnie czy inwerter czy O/F  może dać maksymalnie 5kW, mamy nocne okno 2T trwające 8h, więc obie pompy startują i pakują ile wlezie przez 3h. Obie dają 15kWh. O/F się wyłącza, a inwerter pracuje przez resztę czasu (5h) z połową mocy, czyli pompuje do rana jeszcze ~15kWh. O/F się włącza po zapakowaniu początkowych 15kWh i ponownie po 2,5h i przez kolejne 2,5h pompuje z maksymalną mocą ładując w podłogę ~15kWh. Suma wychodzi około 30kWh w OBYDWU przypadkach i taka ilość energii trafi do domu. Komfort się nie zmieni, bo podłogówka posiada BEZWŁADNOŚĆ i nie sądzę aby ktoś był w stanie zauważyć różnicę, szczególnie gdy akurat ŚPI a jeszcze śpi w pokoju, gdzie temperatura jest zaniżona w stosunku do obszarów dziennych. 




> Dla mnie to jest dobre rozwiązanie bo w nocy nie mam wysokiej temperatury tak jak przy on offie który do niej podbije a mam ciepło rano.


Jeśli tak miałeś, znakiem tego miałeś zwyczajnie źle ustawiony system, tj. tak jak Garażowiec napisał w swoim przykładzie. Normalnie pompa winna załączyć się po rozpoczęciu 2T i uzupełnić straty do określonego poziomu, a potem się odstawić do rana, uzupełnić straty i dać nadwyżkę na resztę dnia. Czyli tak jak Garażowiec miał ustawioną swoją PC O/F. I teraz dokładnie to samo robi inwerter, z tą różnicą, że się nie wyłącza po wbiciu 30kWh, tylko "pyrka" sobie dalej cały czas na małej mocy. Wg mnie to jest gorsze rozwiązanie, bo energia jest cały czas dostarczana i inwerter w takim trybie zwiększa temperaturę w nocy, gdy (dobrze ustawiony) O/F zwiększa ja w mniejszym stopniu (bo dopiero z nadejściem poranka podłoga zaczyna promieniować i z pewnością nie dzieje się to NAGLE).




> Podobnie to wygląda po południu.


Po południu są tylko 2h okna 2T, więc i tak inwerter wali z pełną mocą, szczególnie że jeszcze CWU musi zagrzać. Siłą rzeczy z pewnością nie wygląda to podobnie po południu.




> A niższa temp w sypialnaich to już kwestia rozdzielacza i wysterowania pętli więc to inny temat.


W kwestii oddawania ciepła przez podłogówkę nadal pozostaje bez znaczenia.




> Ja Ciebie nie namawiam na inwerter jedynie tylko opisuje moje własne doświadczenia. Jeżeli tak naprawdę chcesz to przywieź do mnie on/off 5kW i nie ma problemu, podłączymy nawet na tydzien/miesiąc wtedy będziemy mieli porównanie  na najbliższy sezon grzewczy zamierzam wszystko dokładnie opomiarować to będzie wiadomo jak się zachowuje cała instalacja i jakie są temp i zużycia.


Jestem wdzięczny że nie namawiasz, ale też niepotrzebnie mydlisz oczy zaletami które są iluzoryczne i najwyraźniej są tylko autosugestią. Podaj jakieś rzeczowe argumenty za nim przemawiające (poza tym, że sprężarka kopa prądowego nie dostaje i że lepiej by się sprawdził przy cienkiej posadzce, cienkich ścianach i grzaniu ciągłym -- co jest jakby oczywiste, ale nie o tym przypadku jednak dyskutujemy). Możesz swojego inwertera zmusić do pracy jak O/F i nie będę musiał nic przywozić. W końcu i tak dwóch na raz nie odpalisz i trzeba będzie na przemiennie. Inna sprawa, która niweczy wszelakie wysiłki -- nigdy się identycznych wyników na żywym organizmie nie uzyska, a im krótszy czas pomiaru tym bardziej niedokładne wyniki.

----------


## noname2

> Ja też uważam że inwerter lepiej się sprawdza przy dłuższym grzaniu. Co więcej, teraz mógłbym się skłonić do akumulacji jedynie w ścianach, a wylewkę bym zrobił 6-7cm albo anhydryt i grzał cały sezon non stop! Jedynie gdyby PC mogła zejść z mocą do min. Jak już się mieszka to ma się inne odczucia. U mnie inwerter chodzi zimą praktycznie całą nocną taryfę, gdzie koło 6:00 ma minimum mocy, szczyt temperatury przypada gdzieś na godz 7:00-8:00, tak samo zachował by się on/off tylko że wyłączył by się dużo wcześniej i tutaj garażowiec ma rację. Jak już się przyzwyczaicie do ciepłej podłogi to chcielibyście mieć ją cały czas! niestety moment jej wychłodzenia sprawia dyskomfort, przynajmniej mi, więc nawet jeszcze miesiąc temu odpalałem PC co pare dni aby podniosła temp podłogi. Tutaj inwerter też lepszy, bo nie potrzeba go w kwietniu odpalać z taką samą mocą jak w styczniu, więc sobie pyrka biorąc mało pradu a dając ciepła tylko trochę, a podłoga ciepła


Zdecydowanie aktywne grzanie, nawet  na minimum z maksimum  niż  powolne stygniecie.

----------


## ggdh

Tak siedzę czytając ostatnie dwie strony i nie przychodzi mi nic innego do głowy jak tylko  :popcorn:

----------


## sebcioc55

> ...


@Myjk ja nie prowadzę tutaj żadnej sprzedaży, nie mam z tym rynkiem nic wspólnego po prostu opisuje swoje doświadczenia i opinie wypracowane na tych że doświadczeniach. Jeżeli Ty się opierasz tylko na teorii to jak już będziesz miał to wszystko u siebie i będzie inaczej niż sobie założyłeś to ciekaw jestem czy się do tego przyznasz... szkoda mi czasu na wymianę zdań z Tobą bo widzę że Twoje musi zawsze być na wierzchu. Jeszcze tylko powiem bo nie zrozumiałeś jak pisałem o uwalnianiu energi, nagle to znaczy że w ciągu 30-60min temp się podnosi o 0,5* a nawet o 1* i to jest z życia wzięte nie wymyślone, ale skoro Ty wiesz że to nie prawda to spoko. Nię będę się już więcej udzielał na ten temat. Pozdrawiam




> Zdecydowanie aktywne grzanie, nawet  na minimum z maksimum  niż  powolne stygniecie.


zgadzam się, wtedy odczucie ciepła jest najlepsze, ale trzeba dobrze wszystko przemyśleć żeby to osiągnąć niedużym kosztem.




> Tak siedzę czytając ostatnie dwie strony i nie przychodzi mi nic innego do głowy jak tylko


ggdh sorry za gówno burzę, nic z tego nie wynika, lepiej się oprzeć na rzeczywistych cyfrach. Jak kupisz taniej on/off i będzie tańszy w użytkowaniu niż inwerter to spoko, oby to Ci się udało. Każda PC lepsza niż wungiel czy inny pelet!

----------


## Garażowiec

ggdh sorry  , nie będę już  więcej zaśmiecał , to ostatni  wpis . 



> Myjk
> 
> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak NAGLE i MOMENT dla podłogówki akumulacyjnej. Twierdzenia, że inaczej się to odbywa dla O/F, która ładuje z pełną mocą na .....Suma wychodzi około 30kWh w OBYDWU przypadkach i taka ilość energii trafi do domu. Komfort się nie zmieni, bo podłogówka posiada BEZWŁADNOŚĆ i nie sądzę aby ktoś był w stanie zauważyć różnicę, szczególnie gdy akurat ŚPI a jeszcze śpi w pokoju, gdzie temperatura jest zaniżona w stosunku do


To  , obrazuje   brak  wiedzy na tematy które  się wypowiadasz .
Po pierwsze  sprawność pc  on/of  i pc  inwerter grunt .   On/of  łupie na maksa  zawsze . Jej cop  zależny  jest  od różnicy temperatur DZ i GZ (  w  uproszczeniu mówiąc , tak  abyś  zrozumiał ) Jeśli porównamy  cop  on/of  i pc inwerter grunt ( pracującej na  pełnej  mocy )  w warunkach B0/W35  różnica będzie niewielka .Ae w momencie kiedy p inwerter zaczyna ,,pyrczeć" osiąga niebotycznie wielki , nieosiągalny dla on/of  COP  . A  dlaczego się  tak  dzieje ? A  no  dlatego  , że  w domach energooszczędnych  temperatura  podłogi  oscyluje na poziomie 25*C  , a pc inwerter potrafi sobie  dobrać  temperaturę  wody  zasilającej podłogę na poziomie np 28*C , be  względu  na  temperaturę  DZ . Spójrzmy teraz na taki  wykres . 
Załącznik 389365
Cóż  my  tu  widzimy , zależność  COP-u  od różnicy temperatur . I teraz  jaki  cop  osiągnie inwerter  np listopadzie ,kiedy temperatura  DZ 12*C , potrzeby  domu na ciepło  niewielkie , wystarczy np te 28*   , czyli różnica temperatur DZ  i GZ  14*  czyli  cop  6,5.
A  jak zachowuje  się  w tych  warunkach  pc on/of , pracuje z pełną mocą ( która ze  względu na  wysoka temperaturę DZ  jest  większa  od  znamionowej ) ? Ona  bardzo szybko osiągnie temperaturę  wody zasilającej podłogę powyżej 35*C , fakt że  pracować będzie krótko  , ale  z jakim cop-em ? W  rewelacyjnych dla on/of -a  5 . 
Niby różnica nie duża  ale w skali sezonu grzewczego  średni  SCOP  dla inwertera to jednak    blisko 6  a  dla on/of  troszeczkę powyżej 4 . To  w pieniądzach  jest  w  granicy 30%  mniej (  w  teorii  w praktyce   można osiągnąć  więcej )  za  co i cwu . Nie  bez  znaczenia jest  tu  fakt   że  do on/of  musisz  wydać  troszkę  więcej pieniążków  na  zasobnik  z mega  dużą  wężownicą  , a  dla inwertera   wystarczy  wężownica  2m2  , czyli  taka jak w pospolitym zasobniku . 
Zawsze  jak zajdzie potrzeba  grzania  w  drogiej taryfie , on/of  zawsze  będzie  droższa   w eksploatacji , b zawsze  działa z mniejszą  sprawnością . 
W  pc  inwerter  są  stosowane  sprężarki  z silnikami typu BLDC  ,a  one mają  w przedziale obrotów 20-70%   największą  sprawność  spójrzmy na wykres 
Czy  to się  Tobie myjk  podoba czy  nie pc inwerter  grunt zawsze osiąga  większy SCOP  ,a to przekłada się na mniejsze pieniążki za prąd . 
Bezwładność podłogówki jest OK , ale nie licz  na o że  przez trzy  godzinki nad ranem   napakujesz podłogówkę   i do 22 godz  wieczorem będzie   ciepło . Podłogówka jaka by  nie byłą  , jak jest z  aktywnym ogrzewaniem , jest bardziej  komfortowa ,. I nie jest tak jak sobie myślisz  że  jak pc  inwerter  napakuje podłogę  to  schodzi z mocą i dalej pakuje  podłogę i przegrzewa  dom , ona w tym czasie tyko  uzupełnia  na bieżąco  straty  cieplne  domu . 
Co  do cen   PC inwerter podałem cenę  z p 5,2 kw  , czy ona jest ZNACZĄCO   większa od pc on/of   5kw  ?  , 

Chciałbym abyś może odpowiedział  na pytanie , jak za pomocą  pc on/of  chcesz  osiągnąć  niższą temperaturę   w  domu  w  nocy  i  wyższą w  dzień , wykorzystując  do  tego  maksymalnie  2T ?

----------


## Garażowiec

załącznik się nie  wkleił , więc  jeszcze raz  spróbuję

----------


## ggdh

Pompy pompami, a ja muszę powoli szykować się na następne etapy. 

Przez kilka ostatnich dni z doskoku rozszalowywałem strop, co w pojedynkę zapewnia niemało adrenaliny  :big lol:  myślę, że jutro już we dwóch powinniśmy skończyć. I co dalej? Możecie napisać harmonogram prac jaki mieliście u siebie? Coś w rodzaju

1. murowanie
2. dach
3. okna
4. elektryka / wod-kan
5. itd...

----------


## cob_ra

Może kolejny punkt zapodam jak to u nas wyglądało. Niestety pierwsze panele potem kończenie łazienek, ale tak u nas musiało być. Trzeba było zabezpieczyć panele aby nie uszkodzić i nie ubrudzić przy łazience. 

5. tynki
6. wykonanie połączeń wodnych i wyjść z podejściami w ścianach zrobionymi przed tynkami
7. rozkładanie styro, podłogówka, wylewki
8. Płytki w pomieszczeniu gosp.
9. przygotowanie i malowanie ścian/sufitów
10. montaż pompy ciepła
11. uruchomienie i wygrzewanie domu
12. układanie paneli
13. Układanie płytek w łazienkach
14. montaż gniazdek/łączników
15. montaż drzwi wew.

----------


## ggdh

Chyba temat wyczerpałeś, bo mniej więcej sam tak planowałem (optymistycznie zakładając, że to dobra kolejność).

*1. murowanie
2. dach
3. okna
4. elektryka / wod-kan
5. tynki
6. wykonanie połączeń wodnych i wyjść z podejściami w ścianach zrobionymi przed tynkami
7. rozkładanie styro, WM, podłogówka, wylewki
8. Płytki w pomieszczeniu gosp.
9. przygotowanie i malowanie ścian/sufitów
10. montaż pompy ciepła
11. uruchomienie i wygrzewanie domu
12. układanie paneli
13. Układanie płytek w łazienkach
14. montaż gniazdek/łączników
15. montaż drzwi wew.
*

PUNKT 3: OKNA

Czy da się zrobić MOWO na kantówkach tak jak to zrobił the_anonim i jednocześnie użyć rolet podtynkowych? I to wszystko przy grubości styropianu mniejszej niż (gr. kantówki + szer. kasety)? Bo jakoś nie mogę tego ogarnąć. Mam cofnięte nadproża, aby jeszcze dodatkowo docieplić no i nie wiem czy komplikować sobie życie i zawracać głowę tym montażem na kantówkach...

PUNKT 4: ELEKTRYKA / WOD-KAN

Jakieś rady odnośnie prowadzenia sieci LAN w domu? Kabel CAT5e wystarczy? Niby nawet do streamingu 4k powinno w zupełności oblecieć. Poza tym ciągnęliście kable do każdej sypialni czy raczej punkt dostępowy na poddasze? 
Oprócz LAN co jeszcze położyć? Rolety będę miał radiowe, jedynie co to trzeba dać zasilanie silników. 
Alarm? Jakiś uniwersalny kabel bez zamawiania projektu?
Co jeszcze, aby dom był "future-proof"?
Zasilanie awaryjne? Nie mam pojęcia jak na mojej wsi wygląda sytuacja z przerwami w dostawie prądu. A że w domu chyba wszystko będzie na prąd...


.
.
.
.
.

PUNKT 7: PODŁOGÓWKA

Jak rozpocząć planowanie bez projektu za 450zł? Mając zrobione OZC (wierzę, że zrobione solidnie via Asolt) i obciążenia poszczególnych pomieszczeń, jak ogarnąć rozmieszczenie PEXów, aby to ładnie współgrało z np. pompą ciepła? Są jakieś ogólne wytyczne, np. rozstaw co 10cm przy temp. wody do 30C, 15cm do 35C itd...?? Jak to było u was? Nie mam zamiaru się wykosztować na niepotrzebną rurę, jeżeli jej użycie nie będzie usprawiedliwione!

----------


## sebcioc55

> PUNKT 3: OKNA
> 
> Czy da się zrobić MOWO na kantówkach tak jak to zrobił the_anonim i jednocześnie użyć rolet podtynkowych? I to wszystko przy grubości styropianu mniejszej niż (gr. kantówki + szer. kasety)? Bo jakoś nie mogę tego ogarnąć. Mam cofnięte nadproża, aby jeszcze dodatkowo docieplić no i nie wiem czy komplikować sobie życie i zawracać głowę tym montażem na kantówkach...


raczej nie, jeżeli zamontujesz rolety gdzie największa skrzynka będzie miała 20-22cm grubości + grubość kantówki pewnie 10cm no to musisz dać styro 32cm... Jak dałbyś biały to może U wyszło by takie jak grafitu cieńszego, u mnie chyba 25cm białego 037 było takie samo jak 20cm grafitu 031, musiałbym sprawdzić




> PUNKT 4: ELEKTRYKA / WOD-KAN
> 
> Jakieś rady odnośnie prowadzenia sieci LAN w domu? Kabel CAT5e wystarczy? Niby nawet do streamingu 4k powinno w zupełności oblecieć. Poza tym ciągnęliście kable do każdej sypialni czy raczej punkt dostępowy na poddasze? 
> Oprócz LAN co jeszcze położyć? Rolety będę miał radiowe, jedynie co to trzeba dać zasilanie silników. 
> Alarm? Jakiś uniwersalny kabel bez zamawiania projektu?
> Co jeszcze, aby dom był "future-proof"?
> Zasilanie awaryjne? Nie mam pojęcia jak na mojej wsi wygląda sytuacja z przerwami w dostawie prądu. A że w domu chyba wszystko będzie na prąd...


wszedzie kat 5, ja mam w kazdym pokoju po dwa (bo kabel tani). Polecam skrętke firmy MADEX, niedroga i dobra. Kabel do alarmu to wszędzie 6x0,5 do czujek, sygnalizatora, kontaktronów i manipulatora




> PUNKT 7: PODŁOGÓWKA
> 
> Jak rozpocząć planowanie bez projektu za 450zł? Mając zrobione OZC (wierzę, że zrobione solidnie via Asolt) i obciążenia poszczególnych pomieszczeń, jak ogarnąć rozmieszczenie PEXów, aby to ładnie współgrało z np. pompą ciepła? Są jakieś ogólne wytyczne, np. rozstaw co 10cm przy temp. wody do 30C, 15cm do 35C itd...?? Jak to było u was? Nie mam zamiaru się wykosztować na niepotrzebną rurę, jeżeli jej użycie nie będzie usprawiedliwione!


ja bym dał wszedzie co 10cm, bedziesz zasilał podłogę mniejszą temperatura, najwyzej przykrecisz sobie poszczegołne pętle na rozdzielaczu. Koszt rury nie dużo większy.

----------


## karster

Też jestem zwolennikiem kabli w pokojach ale w sumie to nie wiem do czego potem ich używać skoro i tak jest wifi, napiszcie do czego używacie/macie zamiar używać przewody ethernetowe w pokojach i to po dwa przewody? To nie atak, chcę się czegoś nowego dowiedzieć  :smile: 

Rolety + mowo = problem. Nie usmiecha mi się dawanie styro ok 30cm ani nawet 25 bo po pierwsze obryw domu się zmienia/wymiary nie będą zgodne z projektem i bałbym się o odbiór domu a po drugie słabo tak gruby mur w mojej opinii wygląda. Przy okazji kantówki nie muszą mieć 10cm grubości. Wystarczy 7 lub 8cm. Muślę, że nawet jeśli profil ramy będzie centymetr w murze a cała reszta na kanówkach to i tak będzie to ciepły/szczelny montaż. Tylko nadal jest problem z roletą. Chyba trzeba pomyśleć nad tym drugim rodzajem skrzynek rolet, nie pamiętam jak sie nazywają, kasetowe?

I od razu pytanie powiązane, jak cofacie nadproża a nadproże jest belką żelbetową o przekroju 25x54cm to mogę bezkarnie zrobić w nim zagłębienie ok 25x5 cm na ową skrzynkę?

Czy mieszany montaż okien (trochę w murze, trochę mowo) będzie kiczem?

Pozdrawiam Karol

----------


## ggdh

Mimo wieku dalej jestem graczem i nie wyobrażam sobie grania po wifi. A jak mój Młody napatrzy się na ojca z nosem w monitorze to pewnie też będzie chciał mieć swój kabel  :smile: 

Z tym obrysem domu to zależy od nadzoru. Poza tym w tym roku zmieniło się prawo budowlane i można trochę przekroczyć wymiary bez konsekwencji.


Jeszcze pytanko odnośnie kominów: czy na etapie murowania robić w pustakach otwory? Kratki? Niby w kotłowni będzie WM, więc sam nie wiem. Niby nastawiam się na PC, więc podejście pod kocioł gazowy też na razie niepotrzebne. Jedyne co to może zrobię powie w dolnym pustaku, żeby wybierać zaprawę, które spanie do środka.

Hmmm. Ale to też bez sensu, bo mam 2 kanały spalinowe i musiałbym dużo dziurawić. 


Co by tu jeszcze... Wczoraj mi nerwy puściły i dzisiaj zadzwonię do ekipy, żeby rozszalowali. Jak naj*bali tyle gwoździ to niech się teraz męczą. 2 godziny męczyłem się nad jednym słupem i powiedziałem dość. Było w nim 114 gwoździ +6 szpilek.

----------


## karster

Fotki  bieżącego eapu prac?

----------


## ggdh

Tak naprawdę to nic się nie zmieniło. Szalunków na górnym wieńcu nie ma, tylko zbrojenie leży. Nie ma już lasu stempli w środku, są mocno przerzedzone. Kilka małych pomieszczeń jest "na gotowo" posprzątanych. I w zasadzie tyle. No i działka skoszona i wczoraj bym sklecił kompostownik z palet, ale oczywiście mimo posiadania chyba 12 bitów na gwiazdkę w walizeczce, wszystkie były za małe do wkrętów jakie mam jeszcze z budowy kibelka. W tygodniu skończę.

----------


## Myjk

Ja podobnie mam zamiar kłaść kable. Wifi jest fajne do mobilnych urządzeń, do komputera czy smart TV musi być kabilczek.

Jeśli zaś chodzi o komin, to może coś z tej serii pomoże https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dchXsRUeeHc

----------


## ggdh

Ten film widziałem, pewnie się przyda. 

Dzwoniłem do ekipy i dopiero w czwartek wieczorem będziemy w stanie coś ustalić. 

No i SPRZEDAŁEM STEMPLE, które jeszcze stoją  :cool:

----------


## Daniellos_

W kwestii okien - może mozna  :smile:  pokombiniować zamontowanie rolety tak, aby bęben był do wewnątrz? Podobnie jak w przypadku rolet zintegrowanych z oknami :
Tylko prowadnice wtedy nie byłyby bezpośrednio na oknie. Może jakiś magik od montażu rolet coś by podpowiedział.

----------


## sebcioc55

To nie jest dobry pomysł. Zawsze są przy takich skrzynkach problemy z wykończeniem od wewnątrz. No i te pare cm styropianu oddzielające wnętrze skrzynki od wnętrza domu.... przecież tam w tej skrzynce jest taka temperatura jak na zewnątrz? Do mnie to nie przemawia. No i trzeba za wczasu powiększyć otwory okienne, gdzie często przy dużych oknach od podłogi już po prostu nie ma miejsca na nadproża/podciągi.

----------


## karster

Jakie to rolety na poszerzeniach? Czytałem na fm o oryginalnym mowo ilbrucka, masakra jak bardzo to się nie opłaca! Ale i zastanawiam się jak przy porothermie zrobić szczelny montaż....

Pozdrawiam Karol

----------


## the_anonim

Może nie warto na siłę pchać się w montaż okien jak u mnie, bardzo dobrą opcją i mega tanią jest montaż okien jak u koleżanki w tym poście:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7469234

problem rolet wam zniknie, tylko wy budujecie z tego cholernego porothermu. Temat do przemyślenia dla was.

Pozdro

----------


## karster

> *tylko wy budujecie z tego cholernego porothermu*


Ano  :smile:  mam nadzieje, że kiedyś nie będę miał takiego samego zdania  :big tongue: 

W czym jest gorzej wykonać takie zagłębienie na xps w porothermie vs BK? Oczywiście w BK jest po prostu duuużo lżej ale czy w porothermie się nie da?

Montaż okien w warstwie ocieplenia + rolety nadstawne to w mojej opinii głupota (takie przeczucie, własne przemyślenia ale i Seba się pewnie zgodzi ze mna). Staramy się o energooszczędność a więcej niż zaoszczędzimy ucieknie przez skrzynkę ... Może i w niej nie dmucha tak bardzo, może ta temperatura jest jednak inna w skrzynce i na zewnątrz ale i tak jest to mega mostek termiczny (o ile wprost z niej nie wieje).

A co w ogóle z rewizją rolety gdy montuje się klasycznie skrzynkę w warstwie ocieplenia (okno w murze).


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

> ale czy w porothermie się nie da?


Jasne że się da. Wszystko się da :wink: . Chyba najprościej w przypadku porothermu po prostu nie wycinać takiego "zęba" na XPS tylko walnąć XPS-a po całości muru i sprawa załatwiona.

----------


## karster

> Jasne że się da. Wszystko się da. Chyba najprościej w przypadku porothermu po prostu nie wycinać takiego "zęba" na XPS tylko walnąć XPS-a po całości muru i sprawa załatwiona.


Czuje, ze czeka mnie duuużo, mozolnego poszerzania otworów okiennych w tym cholernym porothermie  :wink: 
Docinałem jeden pustak po długości (w poprzek) no i idzie duuużo wolniej niż w pionie. 

Co do samych otworów okiennych to już walnąłem jedną gafę - przesunąłem sobie okno w małej łazience na bok bo ją zmniejszyłem by obok docelowa pralnia, która stanie się moim biurem do pracy była wieksza. No a potem nagle sie skapowałem, że przecież 76cm na kabinę prysznicowa to tak jakoś mało  :sad: 
Albo odetnę te 7cm (na tą chwilę to 3 warstwy bloczków) i dokleję po drugiej stronie okna - do słupka między oknami obu tych pomieszczeń albo kabinę wrzucę naprzeciwko okna.

No jest mega dużo różnych przemyśleń i planów na etapie wznoszenia ścian. Z kotwieniem działówek sobie odpuściłem. Mam raptem dwie dwie działókie, które wymagają dedykowanego kotwienia a pozostałe można połączyć ładnie piórem wąskiego bloczka  z wpustem szerokiego bo akurat tak ładnie pasuje. W wszelkich pozostałych przypadkach będę wiercił dziury na pręty jak wspominał Bartek. Tylko się zastanawiam czym te pręty wkleić w tym porothermie  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Marek.M

> No jest mega dużo różnych przemyśleń i planów na etapie wznoszenia ścian. Z kotwieniem działówek sobie odpuściłem. Mam raptem dwie dwie działókie, które wymagają dedykowanego kotwienia a pozostałe można połączyć ładnie piórem wąskiego bloczka  z wpustem szerokiego bo akurat tak ładnie pasuje. W wszelkich pozostałych przypadkach będę wiercił dziury na pręty jak wspominał Bartek. Tylko się zastanawiam czym te pręty wkleić w tym porothermie 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


A nie prościej po prostu dokleić na piankę ścianę działową do konstrukcyjnych. Nie wystarczy to? Powinno chyba wytrzymać.

----------


## karster

> A nie prościej po prostu dokleić na piankę ścianę działową do konstrukcyjnych. Nie wystarczy to? Powinno chyba wytrzymać.


Pewnie, że prościej - dużo prościej bo jaka to trudność psiknąć pianą nieco więcej i po sprawie. Tylko pozostaje pytanie właśnie czy to wystarczy?  :big tongue:  
A, że ja się boję i nie chcę robić za wiele baboli na budowie to będę wiercił, kleił i jeszcze cholera wie co  :big grin: 

Dla przykładu, pisałem kiedyś u siebie o problemie przewiązania ścian nośnych garażu z domem, gdzie obie są na różnych wysokościach spoin - robię to tak:

W ścianie nośnej domu wycinam wnękę na ok 5-7 cm głęboką, ścianę nośną garażu dostawiam tak mniej więcej do czoła ściany nośnej domu. Potem na gdy już będzie cała wysokość ścian (garażu, bo dom jest wyższy), wsadzę tam ze dwa pręty fi8 jakoś związane drutem wiązałkowym by się na boki nie przemieszały no i po dokręceniu pionowych desek (mini szalunku) zaleję to jakimś dobrym betonem - nie wiem jeszcze jakim czy może klejem do płytek. Nie wiem też czy nie było by dobrze zrobić tego etapami by mieć pewność, że beton ładnie wypełnia otwory ale tu może wystarczy rzadka zaprawa.

Sorki ggdh za wproszenie się ze swoimi problemami do Twojego db. Coś nas łączy, chociażby ceramika na ścianach  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jeżeli chcesz rolety to najlepiej na poszerzeniach. Tylko to kosztuje.


prosze pokaz zdjęcie jak to wygląda. Rozumiem że chodzi Ci o skrzynki podtynkowe (które idą w warstwę izolacji), czyli za nimi nad oknem jest poszerzenie?? Niby jak one są montowane do tego poszerzenia? Bez urazy ale to chyba największa głupota jaką ostatnio czytałem tu na FM. Po pierwsze taką skrzynkę mocuje się na prowadnicach które wcześniej się przykręca do ramy okna (dla tych co nie wiedzą że te swoje ładne nowe okna za kilkanaście tys trzeba podziurawić przy montowaniu takich rolet  :wink:  ) i ona w żaden sposób nie jest mocowana do muru a tym bardziej do poszerzeń. Druga sprawa jeżeli nawet dawać takie poszerzenie to jakie ono ma U? Jakieś pewnie z 1,1, a przykładowo prefabrykowane nadproże z BK ma U=0,6 tak w przybliżeniu, natomiast dając jako nadproże podwójną Lkę o grubości 18cm + 6cm EPS 031 mamy U=0,47 więc sorry... Nie wspomnę o kosztach takich poszerzeń i wykończeniu ich od wewnątrz!!
Przepraszam ze może nie miło to brzmi ale jeszcze by ktoś to przeczytał i faktycznie dał takie poszerzenia  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## ggdh

Nie rozumiem w czym problem z tym wycięciem ściany pod XPS, bo dokładnie tak będę miał to zrobione i to firma, w której zamówię okna zaproponowała takie rozwiązanie. Bosch, tarcza diamentowa, chmura pomarańczowego pyłu w płucach montera, o ile odpuszczą BHP, i tyle. Różnica jest taka, że chmura będzie pomarańczowa a nie biała. 

Dochodzę do wniosku, że jednak sobie odpuszczę kantówki. Zysk energetyczny pewnie byłby, ale czy na pewno tyle zachodu jest warte te 50-100zł rocznie? A w przypadku taniego grzania to pewnie i 20zł/rok.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Zysk energetyczny pewnie byłby, ale czy na pewno tyle zachodu jest warte te 50-100zł rocznie? *A w przypadku taniego grzania to pewnie i 20zł/rok.*


w przypadku PC tak pewnie będzie, więc to po prostu się nie opłaca. Najważniejsze aby to zrobić szczelnie i trwale. Jak się to wykona to wg mnie dla rachunków już bez sensu. Np anonim miał materiał to go wykorzystał, jest też modny więc wszystko na plus  :smile:  ja to bym jeszczę uszczelnił połączenie belka mur bo bez tego w pełni szczelnie nie będzie, a wszyscy wiemy że styropian przepuszcza powietrze jak to pokazywał u siebie barthez. Więc z tym xpsem jak planujesz to też bym się zastanowił, kwestia ile za to musisz dopłacić?

----------


## ggdh

Ciężko stwierdzić, bo mam kwotę za cały montaż. Jak już dawno temu pisałem, jak okna miałem na tapecie, jestem więcej niż zadowolony z oferty, więc nie będę już więcej drążył. 


A wracając...


PUNKT 7: PODŁOGÓWKA


 - powiedzmy, że rozplanuję sobie pętle, ale co z poddaszem? Jak to się wyprowadza na górę? Daje się dłuuuuugi rozdzielacz na parterze i ciągnie już osobne pętle na poddasze czy też daje się jedną grubszą rurkę na drugi rozdzielacz na poddaszu i tam podłącza się poszczególne pętle?

----------


## Regius

Też będę miał poddasze użytkowe z ogrzewaniem podłogowym i planuję osobny rozdzielacz na poddaszu, żeby w razie konieczności łatwo odpowietrzyć układ.

----------


## sebcioc55

> PUNKT 7: PODŁOGÓWKA
> 
> 
>  - powiedzmy, że rozplanuję sobie pętle, ale co z poddaszem? Jak to się wyprowadza na górę? Daje się dłuuuuugi rozdzielacz na parterze i ciągnie już osobne pętle na poddasze czy też* daje się jedną grubszą rurkę na drugi rozdzielacz na poddaszu i tam podłącza się poszczególne pętle*?


Tak. Jedziesz ze źródła ciepła gruba rurą np fi40 i przed rozdzielaczem na dole dajesz trójnik, jeden króciec do pierwszego rozdzielacza, drugi w górę do drugieg, albo możesz też przelecieć przez pierwszy rozdzielacz i pojechać do drugiego. W sumie nie wiem  które rozwiązanie lepsze...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Tutaj masz przykład jak to wygląda.
> 
> http://jareko.wixsite.com/strona/rolety
> 
> IMHO to jest najlepsze rozwiązanie. Oczywiście drogie.
> To U które liczy to coś chyba nie tak. Przecież skrzynka rolety od dołu nie jest ocieplona. 
> A dałeś jakieś ocieplenie między nadproże a skrzynkę?
> Więc za nim coś skrytykujesz i to najpierw przemyśl to dokładnie.


czemu najlepsze rozwiązanie? proszę rozwiń to. Ja mówię o U samego nadproża za skrzynką, które Ty chcesz de facto zastąpić poszerzeniem jeżeli rozumiesz o co mi chodzi. Wg mnie najlepsze rozwiązanie to cofnięcie nadproża i danie styropianu pomiędzy skrzynkę, a nadproże o czym wyżej pisałem ale może nie jasno (co wykonałem u siebie po długich namysłach). Skrzynka zawsze będzie w środku miała temp równą temp na zewnątrz, czyli to poszerzenie bedzie prawie jakby bez izolacji z zewnątrz. No i wykończenie takiego styropianu od środka też nie jest proste, znajomy ma tak właśnie zrobione i widziałem jak się z tym męczili i jak to wygląda teraz przy niektórych oknach. Przy pracy profili z PCV zależnych od temperatury to proszenie się o kłopot. Sprzedawca okien tylko na tym zarabia, przytoczony jareko akurat jest może i ogarnięty i ma wiedzę, biznesowo moze jednak już nie, ale z tego co pamiętam (też robił mi ofertę) i czytałem to sam jest zwolennikiem rolet ze skrzynką integro, czyli chowaną w izolacji.
BTW u mnie na termowizji nie widać różnicy pomiędzy zwykłą ścianą a tą z ocieplonym nadprożem (12cm styro) i roletą, albo moja kamera jest za mało czuła.

EDIT: usunięcie prywatnych wycieczek  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Mogę zapytać gdzie zaopatrywaliście się w graty do podłogówki? Mniemam, że on-line. Może być PW, żeby jakiś SJW (_social justice warrior_ :wink: ) nie posądził kogoś o reklamę  :cool: 

Jest jeden sklep, który ma magazyn w Staszowie, czyli 40 minut jazdy ode mnie...

A i jeszcze jedno: czy praktykuje się przejście PEXa przez ścianę nośną wewnętrzną w sytuacji, kiedy rozdzielacz jest po jej jednej stronie, a pomieszczenie, w którym ma być ułożona pętla, po drugiej stronie tej ściany? Inaczej będę musiał wychodzić z kotłowni (~2.5m), iść pod schodami (pewnie z 3m) i dopiero wtedy będę w pokoju. Uniknąłbym niepotrzebnych 5x2m rury, która i tak pewnie byłaby w dużej mierze w otulinie.

----------


## ggdh

W jakim sklepie kupowałeś? Czy też bezpośrednio od producenta? Ile poszło Ci metrów i na jaką powierzchnię?

----------


## aiki

Tez brałem rurę blue kaan therm. Dobra jest- układałem w zimie.rozdzielaccze i inne brałem z alegro bo taniej.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja też wybrałem niebieski kan-therm, bo obawaiałem się, że przydepnięty alupex nie wróci do swojego kształtu (układałem na kratownicy PF). Jednak układać byłoby chyba łatwiej alupex własnie z powodu pamięci kształtu. Tak mi się wydaje choć nie mało pexa położyłem.
U mnie poszło 4x200mza 1800pln. Przyjechało na palecie, chociaż płaciłem 15zł za wysyłkę do każdej rolki. Lokalna hurtownia ociągała się z ofertą to kupiłem przez net. Po zamówieniu dostałem tą ofertę 200zł lepszą niż zapłaciłem :/  Jak kupisz rolkę 600m to bez rozwijaka czy pomocy drugiej osoby byłoby ciężko.
Rodzielacz brałem też z allegro 12 obiegów za 600pln.

----------


## aiki

Odwijak możesz zrobić z krzesła obrotowego. Żaden problem.

----------


## ggdh

Dokładnie taki mam plan  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Pamiętacie zamieszanie na początku roku z cenami styropianu? Że ceny niby rosły i ciężko było przewidzieć ile będzie on kosztował w środku sezonu.

Sprawdziłem sobie na Allegro co i jak. Można mieć grafitowy 031 poniżej 190pln/m3/brutto z transportem przy 20m3+. 

Zacząłem rysować w SketchUpie podłogówkę i zastanawiam się jak wyglądał u was proces planowania? Czy założyliście sobie mb/m2 czy faktycznie mieliście wszystko rozrysowane? Czy też wystraszy pilnować, aby nie robić petli większych niż 10m2 i powinno być ok (przy odstępach 10cm)? No właśnie, odstępy... Ktoś pisał, że do PC to co 10cm, bo woda będzie ledwo cieplejsza niż otoczenie. Ma to sens, ale może jakieś inne argumenty? Bo mam 160m2+ podłóg i mi wychodzi, że to będzie ponad 1500m PEXa  :eek: 


Poza tym to nic nie piszę, bo siedzę w domu z półpaścem  :bash:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja robiłem co 10cm w łazience i WC. Reszta co 15cm. Na jednej pętli miałem pomieszczenie gospodarcze i wiatrołap to finalnie też rzadziej położyłem w P.G., aby geściej wyszły w wiatrołapie. Na płytę 117m2 kupiłem 800m rurki. Większość poszła na ogrzewanie, trochę na wyprowadzenie wody z P.G. do kuchni i łazienki i jeszcze kawałek został.

----------


## karster

Na fm jest co najmniej jeden długi temat o podłogówce, spora dyskusja tam się wywiązała. Jedni piszą aby wyłącznie robić OZE + projekt podłogówki a inni, że lepiej na to kasy nie tracić i położyć wszędzie 10 cm (ew 10/15/20) bo jakby łatwiej potem taką podłogówkę przydławić i niższą temperaturą zasilać cały system - tyle, że ta temperatura i tak najpewniej jest uzależniona od zapotrzebowanie na energię w łazienkach. Dlatego warto łazienki doposażyć w ogrzewanie ścienne + maksymalne zagęszczenie rurek. Sam jeszcze nie wiem jak gęsto będę dawał u siebie. Mam podłóg łącznie 280mkw (netto powierzchnia domu 166). Jedna firma robiła mi wycenę PC+podłogówka no i sama podłoga wyszła u nich 28tys netto => bo policzyli mi, już nie pamiętam dokładnie ile ale było to ponad 3 tys metrów rurek !!! robiąc co 10cm wszędzie, nie wyjdzie mi nawet 2800 metrów bo przecież schodów czy spiżarni grzał nie będę a i garaż zrobię co 20cm. Sypialnie max co 15.

PS. Takie rzeczy robi się raczej raz na całe życie - jak dasz za mało rurek to oszczędzisz na domu może 1000zł a potem będzie zimno  :big grin:  A jeśli nie będzie zimno to będzie po prostu nieco drożej no ale ja się na tym nie znam  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

Jeśli chcesz tak jak planujesz grać PC i w II taryfie do tego mieć dużą akumulacyjność (gruba warstwa) to nie baw się w rozstawa 15,20 tylko ładuj 10cm żeby temp. była niska i szybko ładowało i długo oddawało.

A co do projektu to może warto zapytać w firmie w której będziesz zamawiał rurki czy Ci nie zrobią w cenie. Ja mam full projekt od rehaua bo kupiłem ich rurki.

Pozdro

----------


## ggdh

Wszystko co piszecie ma sens i chyba skończy się na położeniu PEXów co 10cm. Kłaść pod szafkami w kuchni? Bo ilu ludzi tyle opinii.

----------


## the_anonim

Mnie się nie pytaj ja mam w płycie więc mnie temat nie dotyczył. Ale jak bym robił w dodatkowej wylewce to bym pod szafkami nie robił. Ale na bank musisz wiedzieć że tam będą szafki(zawsze) żeby potem nie było ku ku.

----------


## karster

Dobre pytanie z tymi szafkami. Mi się wydaje, że można dać dosłownie jedną rurkę przy samej ścianie pod szafkami aby wrazie w zimno tam się nie przedostawało, jakieś pleśni nie tworzyły bo grzanie 100% pod szafkami wydaje mi sie bee. Produkty spożywcze w szafkach raczej nie lubią ciepła  :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam Karol

----------


## the_anonim

Aż tak bym się przy tych szafkach nie rozwodził, jak to ktoś modry powiedział budujemy domy a nie statki kosmiczne. Jakieś ciepło i tak tam się*dostanie i wystarczy. Bardziej myślał bym się zainteresował strefami przyokiennymi przy dużych przeszkleniach(jeśli takie występują) i tam coś ewentualnie zagęszczał bo faktycznie dochodzą czasem jakieś słuchy że jest tam odczuwalna strefa chłodniejsza. Pytanie podstawowe ile kolega planuje wylewki bo sporo np 10cm to bym się niczym nie przejmował tylko działał :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Mam 20cm [email protected] pod chudziakiem, więc nie widzę potrzeby pchania dużo styro pod wylewkę. Mam około 13-15cm na wszystko, więc pewnie dam z 7cm styro i 6-8cm wylewki. Będzie wielkopowierzchniowy grzejnik akumulacyjny  :cool:

----------


## Garażowiec

> Dobre pytanie z tymi szafkami. Mi się wydaje, że można dać dosłownie jedną rurkę przy samej ścianie pod szafkami aby wrazie w zimno tam się nie przedostawało, jakieś pleśni nie tworzyły bo grzanie 100% pod szafkami wydaje mi sie bee. Produkty spożywcze w szafkach raczej nie lubią ciepła 
> 
> Pozdrawiam Karol



Raczej w  błędzie  jesteś . Nie  ważne  czy  szafka  jest  czy  jej nie ma  (  tzn  dzisiaj  może  być  kiedyś  może jej nie być )  , a  co  to jak nie będzie  rurek  pod  meblami  to  w tych meblach jakiś  chłód  będzie  panował? Guzik , w  szafce  czy pod  nią  jest  czy  nie ma  rurki temperatura będzie praktycznie taka sama . Wodną podłogówkę  rozprowadza  się po całym  pomieszczeniu , nie  zwraca  się uwagi  na  meble .

----------


## karster

Może i masz rację a ja nie, ale mam rację ze stwierdzeniem, że niektóych szafek raczej nigdy się nie zmieni. Czasami kuchnie są tak zaprojektowane, że lodówka zawsze będzie razem z wielką zabudową na konkretnej ścianie bo nie ma na nią nigdzie indziej miejsca.

Wydaje mi się, że podstawowe pytanie powinno brzmieć w jakim celu zastanawiać się nad rurkami pod szafkami? W ramach ograniczenia kosztów materiału, kilka mb rury mniej? Czy redukcji kosztów ogrzewania? To drugie raczej jest absurdalnym pytaniem, bo jak sam zauważyłeś temperatura wszędzie będzie podobna a jak dom jest ocieplony dokładnie to w narożach przecież nie zwieje tej energii więcej niż w innych miejscach. Inne pytanie o sens tych rurek to pytanie, czy właśnie założenie owych rurek pod meblami nie ma negatywnych skutków na szafki/ rzeczy w nich się znajdujące. 

Wspomniana lodówka i tak już dość się sama z siebie grzeje a tu od dołu będzie jeszcze dogrzewana, całe szczęście nie jakaś wysoką temperaturą.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Garażowiec

To  może napiszę  tak, ja u siebie od  6  lat, mam  zabudowę   w  kuchni  na  całą  ścianę , od  ściany  do  ściany  i od  podłogi  do  sufitu. W  tej zabudowie  lodówka  , zamrażarka , piekarnik , mikrofala , +  carga  na  produkty  typu ziemniak , cebula , mąka , cukier , puszki itp , nić  się  nie psuje .Nie  zauważyłem  negatywnego  skutku  na szafki , bo  niby  dlaczego mają  być ?w   końcu  posadzka w  domu  energooszczędnym ma  temperaturę  na  poziome  24-26*C ,   ale  1 m  wyżej  już jest temperatura niższa   o  1-2* C , to  nie jest  dramat  dla   drewna  w szafkach 
Ja dużo  bywam u klientów  , którzy  maja  robione  podłogówki po  całości , jeszcze nikt  się  nie  skarżył  na  problemy  przytaczane  przez  Ciebie .

----------


## karster

No hej, przecież ja nie przytaczam problemów, po prostu się na tym nie znam. Twoja opinia jest bardzo pomocna, dzięki Ci za nią  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

No to ja tez dorzuce swoje 3gr. 
Podlogowka powinna byc pod szafkami w kuchni i tak samo pod wanna w łazience. Ja u siebie nie zrobilem i to blad ktorego juz nigdy nie poprawie.
Nie jest tak ze w lazience mam zimno, mam 2*C wiecej niz w reszcie donu ale jakbym dal rurki pod wanna to mialbym cieplej!
To samo dotyczy kuchni, z tym ze tutaj nie mam rurek nawet w jednym miejscu gdzie mialy byc szafki ale koncepcja sie zmienila i tam zawsze mam zimna podloge nawet w sezonie grzewczym. To wszyatko powoduje ze rano gdy sie wchodzi do kuchni a podloge jeszcze nie zaczela "puszczac" ciepla to czuc ze jest chlodniej gdy sie zbliza do miejsc gdzie nie ma rurek w podlodze.
To byla glupota z mojej strony i teraz mam nauczkę, wiec wszyscy ktorzy moga sie od tego uchronic radze aby dali te rurki wszedzie. 
Drugi raz bym dal wszedzie co 10cm, roznica w kosztach pewnie max 1tys, a mozna pozniej zasilac mniejsza temp, żąglowac ustawieniami mebli i co najwazniejsze wybrac dowolne wykonczenie podlog! Bo jak ktos projektowal podlogowke pod gres to pod panele jest inaczej i powinno byc gęsciej, a jak mamy co 10cm to wsio ryba.
BTW jak wszedzie 10cm to przy oknach do podlogi dalbym co 5cm!

----------


## karster

Jakie rurki da się układać co 5cm?

----------


## ggdh

*sebcioc55*, ciekawy temat poruszyłeś: pokrycie podłogi. Żona nie chce płytek, mi to by nie przeszkadzało. Wiem, że drewno można dawać, ale egzotyki wyjdą tyle co stan surowy otwarty  :cool:  da się dać dąb europejski i pewnie tak zrobię. 

Ale nigdy się nie zastanawiałem czy przy podłogówce niskotemperaturowej nie dałoby się użyć drewna chociaż ciut tańszego. Bo nawet ten dąb to pewnie z 90zł z położeniem (2 klasa).

*karster*, każde, wystarczy robić na zakrętach większe pętle  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Poczytaj wątek o parkietach. tam znajdziesz informacje odnośnie jakie warunki musi spełnić podkład (posadzka) aby można było na nim kleić drewno.

----------


## Regius

Będę śledził Twoje wybory w kwestii pokrycia podłogi. Marzy mi się drewno na podłodze. 
Ostatnio w pewnym markecie budowlanym na L obsługa twierdziła, że nawet deska barlinecka z jesionu nadaje się na podłogówkę (mimo wszystko bardziej ciągnie mnie w stronę litego dębu).

----------


## ggdh

Zbyt chory, żeby grzebać. *aiki*, wspomóż linkiem  :sad:

----------


## aiki

Ok musze sam poszukać.

 A jeśli chodzi o półpaśca  to dam Ci kilka rad. Rok temu też miałem.
Daj sobie na luz i to ostro. Choroba ta jest oznaką spadku odporności więc w najlepszym przypadku jesteś przemęczony i to mocno.
Zacznij inwestować w sen x 2 warzywa i owoce. Ja tego nie zrobiłem i od 4 miesięcy właściwie nic nie robię a teraz czekam na wyniki czy to tylko przemęczenie. Rób sobie dzień przerwy na odespanie tak po prostu.

----------


## aiki

Jeśli chodzi o podkłady to nie mogę doszukać sie tych wątków które czytałem w tym czasie.
Ale ogólnie to poczytaj wypowiedzi: teka; jarekkur; i parkiet. kilka tematów z ich odpowiedziami i bedziesz wiedział o co chodzi.
Potem tylko znaleźć fachowców jak oni i sprawa z głowy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Kurde Pany co wy tak chorujecie? Za mało piwerek na budowie i potem się chodzi po lekarzach  :big tongue: 
A tak na serio to też słyszałem że jak podłogę drewnianą na podłogówkę to tylko na klej, a dobry klej kosztuje i podobno trzeba szybko kłaść po smarowaniu. Takie dobre deski to już za 100-120 można dostać, do tego klej i jak samemu się tego nie robiło to trzeba komuś zapłacić więc wedługo mnie to wyjdzie ok 250zł/m^2.... to trochę droga impreza. No i tak jak aiki pisze, jastrych musi spełniać odpowiednie warunki żeby to wszystko się udało, które często w świeżo wybudowanym domu bardzo trudno osiągnąć.
Ale tak ogólnie gęsto podłogówka, niskotemperaturowe źródło ciepła i będzie idealnie pod drewno  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

*aiki*, mam 4.5-miesięcznego stworka w domu + budowa, więc na nadmiar odpoczynku faktycznie nie narzekam. Z tym snem to sam już doszedłem jakiś czas do wniosku, że jednak 5-6 godzin to mało. Poza tym to ja dość łagodnie przechodzę w porównaniu do tego co widziałem w Internecie. Mam raptem 3 łatki po ok 3-4 cm średnicy, ból który nawet bardzo nie przeszkadza. 


O parkietach zacząłem czytać i się włos jeży, jakie to będą koszta.

----------


## ggdh

Zdrowie + praca = nie było czasu na szybkie rozszalowanie. Teraz już w miarę ogarnięte i to jest moment, na który ekipa czekała - są deski na górny wieniec. 

Dobra. 
Dzwonię w zeszłym tygodniu - telefon wyłączony. 
Dzwonię po kilku dniach - telefon wyłączony.
Dzwonię w zeszłą sobotę na komórkę do syna jednego z majstrów, że niby osochosi i czemu nie mogę się dodzwonić. Telefon spalony po burzy, ale przekaże głównemu majstrowi mój nr i ten zadzwoni się umówić co i jak.
Nikt nie zadzwonił.

Dzisiaj 7.35 rano, budzi mnie komórka: 

- brakuje nam gwoździ 
- (półprzytomny) ale co? 
- no bo miałeś kupić 4kg gwoździ i nie możemy znaleźć.
- yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
- no to my, jesteśmy na budowie i chcemy skończyć wieniec.
- (olśnienie) aaaaaaaaaaa powinny być w szopie.


No. Nie ma to jak się umawiać  :Lol:

----------


## ggdh

*karster*, u mnie szalunki wieńca wyglądają tak:











Poziom szalunku jest utrzymywany przez szpilki gwintowane, które z kolei leżą bezpośrednio na pustakach. Poza tym są co jakiś czas są podparte szalunkiem trzpieni. Pewnie Ci się nie przyda, ale zawsze coś  :yes: 


Poza tym półpasiec nie-półpasiec, a zielsko rośnie. Do czasu  :Evil:

----------


## karster

Co mi się nie przyda?  :big tongue:  
Wylałeś już ten wieniec? A jeśli nie to kiedy lejesz? Daj znać jak wyszło. Bo np masz bardzo mało opuszczone deski poniżej szpilek. Na oko to nawet mniej niż 5cm a u mnie w moim db chłopakom nawet 10cm się nie podoba  :big tongue:  Tyle, że ja będę osb robił (ew, tak teraz pomyślałem, zamówię deski grube na szerokie na 20cm to i tak wyjdą ciut taniej niż osb a nie będzie cięcia w zamian za więcej skręcania).

Kolejna sprawa, szpilki są gołe, bez żadnego peszla/ rurki pcv - zamierzasz je wykręcać wkrętarką po robocie/ zostawić na stałe?

Trzecia sprawa, niczym nie wypełniłeś wcześniej komór pustaków (widziałem, że niektórzy nawet siatkę do styropianu tam kładą - to akurat wg mnie chybiony pomysł ale np już cienka warstwa z gęstej zaprawy była by ok).

Czwarta sprawa, dystanse - jedyny dystans to owe 8mm szpilki, nie za mało? Robiąc właśnie szlichtę na pustakach można by tak ja zrobić by była dystansem na ok 25mm.

U siebie działam z ogrodzeniem - dziś wstawiłem kolejne 6 słupków (które wcześniej musiałem z betonu/ rdzy oczyścić i pociąć na kawałki po 2mb) Byłem na działce max 4h wiec czas miałem rewelka, zwłaszcza jak ponad połowę tego czasu to było szlifowanie/ cięcie/ noszenie piasku/ cementu na drugi koniec działki. Jutro cały dzień chcę pracować nad płotem - może w sobotę a może nawet w piątek będę w końcu lał beton na ten cokół pod ogrodzenie. Potem już kupię rusztowanie i robię szalunek wieńca/ stropu no i jazda ze zbrojeniem. Byle tylko wcześniej raz a dobrze zakończyć grodzenie działki.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

1) po co więcej opuszczać szalunek? Jak ma się wylać między ścianą a deską to i tak się wyleje. Rzadkie.

2) szpilki gołe. To nie apteka.Wkrętarką to coś wątpię czy się je uda ruszyć  :yes: 

3) to nie apteka. Całe się przecież nie wypełnią.

4) dystans od czego? Od pustaka? A jaką to robi różnicę skoro i tak bez peszla/rurki? 


Szalunki jeszcze nie są skończone. Ale dobrze idzie ich budowa, bo robione są ok 5 godzin dziennie. Może uda się zalać w sobotę. W co jednak wątpię.

----------


## pawloslaw

Dobre podejście masz - często odnoszę wrażenie że Inwestorzy strasznie celebrują budowanie domu i spuszczają się nad detalami. 

Co do gwozdzi - coz, taka uroda budowlanca chyba.  Ja swoich w sobotę uprzedzałem że braknie im bloczków na moje oko. W środę poprosiłem żeby sobie przeliczyli bo ciężko z transportem jednej palety. W czwartek nadal twierdzili ze wystarczy. W piątek rano telefon - 'brakuje palety a oni przecież chcą kończyć'  :Mad: 

Zastanawiam się, czemu nie robiłeś spoin pionowych (może się nie dopatrzyłem po drodze)? Jaki masz pomysł na późniejsze szczeliny?

----------


## ggdh

Cały czas bije się z myślami, co zrobić z tymi szczelinami. Znajomy mieszka 3 rok w domu z tego samego pustaka, 20cm klejonego na placki i obwodowo i mu nic nie wieje. Pustaki są w miarę ciasno położone, a kilka szczelin, które są ciut szersze pewnie zasklepię w pierwszej kolejności.

----------


## cezary.pl

Moi majstrowie od murów i szalunków nie użyli ani jednego gwoździa na budowie. Deski szalunkowe skręcali czarnymi wkrętami, a przy rozszalowaniu zbierali je skrupulatnie na następną budowę. Twierdzili że jak wbijają gwóźdź w jednym miejscu, to wbity wcześniej w innym, wyłazi. Stąd wkręty do montażu szalunku. Szpilki do skręcania szalunków też mieli swoje, wielokrotnego użytku.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## ggdh

Wygląda na to, że mam ekipę od dachu  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Trochę nerwówki z zamawianiem betonu, ale w końcu zajechał rydwan:




Najpierw było tak:




Aby po chwili było tak: 





Tym razem obyło się bez zgrzytów i w pół godziny było po sprawie. Operator pompy pierwsza klasa, widać, że pierwszy raz tego nie robił. Nieważne, że chyba ciut małą pompę dostał - ledwo dostała w najdalszy narożnik - to precyzja cud miód. Prawie nic nie było na stropie. No i Inwestor licząc beton wyliczył tak, że po zakończeniu zostało tyle co w koszu  :cool: 


Od razu machnęliśmy płytę nad wejściem i aby się tam dostać trzeba było wyciąć krótszą ściankę - tam będą małe drzwiczki do tego schowka. Zbrojenia daliśmy jak na bunkier, ale wszystko z odpadów, więc recykling użytkowy   :wink: 




Teraz parę dni podlewania, rozszalowanie powinno pójść bez zgrzytów, mimo, że szpilki zostają. Mam kilka dnia na skończenie rozszalowania stropu, bo około czwartku / piątku pozbywam się stempli  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Tak sobie jeżdżę na budowę podlewać wieniec i w międzyczasie kończę rozszalowanie. Udało mi się, bo bardzo długich mękach, zrzucić szalunek wystającej belki w salonie. Kurde, ile ja się przy tym dziadostwie namęczyłem. Z braku drabinki zmontowałem sobie podest - desek u mnie dostatek - i wreszcie rypnęło w całości  :cool: 

Poza tym udało mi się rozszalować wszystkie słupy i tego najbardziej się bałem: pamiętacie jak w czasie zalewania stropu spalił się wibrator? Te 2 lata życia, które straciłem tego dnia, poleciały jak obserwowałem ekipę zagęszczającą beton w słupach za pomocą 4m pręta. Z każdym słupem zeszło im po 20 minut. Ale wygląda na to, że zdecydowanie podołali  :smile: 


Tak mi się przypomniało, co mi powiedział jeden z orłów budowlanych: _po wymurowaniu komina zrób mały szalunek między nim a stropem, zalej B20, bo na wietrze może się huśtać i w końcu może je*nąć_. Do tej pory myślałem, że ma być dylatacja zarówno od ściany  jak i stropu. Jak to rozwiązać?

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Drewno na ogrzewanie podłogowe to szeroki temat - w asortymencie , sposobie układania i cenach
W tej branży robię więc śmiało pytaj na forum lub priv

----------


## karster

Jaki tam priv?  :tongue:  inni też chcą poczytać i się dowiedzieć  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Jak systemowy to dylatacja, jak cegła to można kombinować.

----------


## ggdh

Keramzytobeton? Więc niby systemowy. Chociaż bez dedykowanej wkładki ceramicznej.

----------


## aiki

Ja bym robił dylatacje. U mnie sie na wietrze nie wp...lił 8,5 mb.
Zresztą komin budujesz na raty. Wyciągasz ponad strop jak masz ściany więc jest osłonięty od wiatru. zalewasz strop i wyciągasz ponad dach.

----------


## ggdh

E no to ja mam już działówki na poddaszu i ścianę kolankową ze szczytowymi w większości wymurowanymi. Jak już ogarnę dechy, a już mnie zaczyna to mocno wkurzać, to wezmę się za komin. Jakaś specjalna zaprawa do tego musi być? Czy zwykła murarska?

----------


## ggdh

"Mocno wkurza":




Poza tym czasem dobrze, że jednak mam ten piasek wszędzie i deski z gwoździami nie leżą jedna przy drugiej:





 :cool:

----------


## ggdh

No i tzw. dupa. Nie udało mi się znaleźć niczego zdatnego na dylatację o grubości 1cm: wełny takiej nie ma, a najcieńsza ma 2cm (komin by wystawał 1cm poza fundament). Skończy się na jakimś EPSie, no bo nie mam innych opcji. 

POMÓŻTA!

----------


## olo911

Może aerożel? Maty mają akurat 1cm grubości.
Wprawdzie jest to drogie, ale Ty zdaje się nie potrzebujesz tego wiele.

----------


## ggdh

Faktycznie niewiele, bo ok 7.5m2 max. 


OK - doczytałem ceny i jestem na nie  :sad:  130zł netto / m2 / 5mm gr? To pewnie z 200zł/m2/10mm. No 1400zł za dylatację to raczej nie zapłacę  :Confused:

----------


## olo911

Rok temu za 1cm płaciłem około 188 pln/m2 netto. No nie jest to tanio, ale czasem jak nie ma innych rozwiązań, to trzeba płacić :/

----------


## ggdh

No nie, aż tyle to nie ma mowy, żebym zapłacił - trochę zdrowego rozsądku jeszcze mi zostało. Niby EPS/XPS nie powinien być stosowany jako dylatacja komina, ale pewnie na nich się skończy. Niektórzy w ogóle murują komin do ściany, a dają tylko dylatację przez strop. I żyją  :big grin:

----------


## olo911

Ja bym z EPS/XPS nie ryzykował, maksymalna temperatura ich wykorzystania to 80/75 stopni.
Nie wiem do jakiej temperatury się nagrzeje Twoja obudowa komina, ale swego czasu byłem na kilku pożarach jako ratownik w OSP i powiem Tobie, że nie wyglądało to ciekawie :/

----------


## noname2

A wełna  alu lamella?

----------


## pawloslaw

Właśnie pomyślałem o alu lamela. Nawet 2cm się podda, bo to miękkie jest. Nie rozumiem tylko czemu musi być 1 cm a nie 2 cm? I o co chodzi z tym że komin będzie wystawał 1cm? Jakie to ma znaczenie?  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

No właśnie nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie  :roll eyes:  przecież ja się nie znam na budowlance  :wink: 

Taką wełnę alu to będą mieć na zwykłych składach budowlanych czy to trzeba w jakichś sklepach p-poż.?

----------


## pawloslaw

"Wełna skalna rockwool"....  :big grin: 


W każdym budowlanym kupisz -  weź płyty z wełny prasowanej gr. 20 mm. Według mnie ten 1 cm nie ma żadnego znaczenia, ale może jakiś ekspert od aptekarstwa się wypowie że jest inaczej  :wink:

----------


## noname2

> No właśnie nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie  przecież ja się nie znam na budowlance 
> 
> Taką wełnę alu to będą mieć na zwykłych składach budowlanych czy to trzeba w jakichś sklepach p-poż.?


No to  wez kup płytę mgo 1 cm

----------


## ggdh

Weź Ty mi jeszcze znajdź w jakimś składzie budowlanym  :sad:

----------


## pawloslaw

Jeszcze mógłbyś pomyśleć nad tez Promatem (Promatec-t), tylko cena to cos kolo 130zł/m2.

Ja bym nie kombinował i wzial twarda wełne. Każdy z trzech powyzszych materiałów powinieneś bez problemu kupić poprzez Hydrosolar czy Bims. W materiałach ogniochronnych mocne powinne być tez hurtownie wentylacyjne typu np. ANG Wentylacja.

----------


## MeArek

A ja to bym słabej zaprawy użył i nie kombinował. Komin buja się każdy jak ma odpowiednią wysokość.

----------


## annatulipanna

No to i ja się przywitam  :bye:  Właśnie dobrnęłam do końca Twojego dziennika i trafiłam na moje wątpliwości odnośnie komina. Ale u mnie już poszedł w górę. A wygląda to tak: 











Między ścianą, a kominem ma pozostać pusta przestrzeń. Na to idzie tylko siatka i tynki. W przejściu przez strop dali styropian. No i zabiliście mi ćwieka, czy tak można, czy nie? Ekipę mam zaufaną, także większych obaw nie mam. No ale...

Tak czy siak, dziennik przyjemny w odbiorze, także będę zaglądać. Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki za dalsze postępy. Powodzenia!

----------


## ggdh

Witaj!

Temat drążę, bo ktoś zasiał taką właśnie myśl... a że nie znam się na budowlance to jestem mało asertywny  :cool: 

W poniedziałek wybiorę się w tour po składach budowlanych w poszukiwaniu wełny 2cm. Na środę jestem wstępnie umówiony na pomiar więźby, więc w temacie przykrycia coś się ruszyło.

Wreszcie kończę te nieszczęsne deski. Trzeba było nie być chytrym i komuś za to zapłacić  :roll eyes: 

Chałupa osiąga swój ostateczny kształt:

----------


## ggdh

*annatulipanna*, wrzuć zdjęcia jak już będziesz mieć dach i komin wyprowadzony ponad niego. No i jak i czym go obłożycie? 

Mam plan po weekendzie wziąć się za jego murowanie i idealnie "Łukasz Budowlaniec" wrzuca filmy z wyciągnięcia komina ponad dach i jego obłożenia stuktonitem  :big grin:

----------


## annatulipanna

Heh... powoli Cię doganiam z budową  :wink:   Ładnie to wszystko u Ciebie wygląda. Ja czekam na wieniec z niecierpliwością. 
Zdjęcia staram się wrzucać na bieżąco w moim DB, także zapraszam  :wink: 
A temat komina i jego wykończenia ponad dachem jeszcze nie ustalony. Jejku, kiedy ja to wszystko ogarnę?? Jak tylko coś ustalę z moim majstrem, podzielę się nowinami  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

Co do styropianu zastosowanego u mnie w przejściu komina przez strop, zagrożenia podobno nie ma. Ja mam komin z izolowanym wkładem wewnątrz, także nie będzie się on nagrzewał do ryzykownych temperatur.

----------


## ggdh

Ja na razie nawet nie planuję nic wkładać do komina i robię go tylko na zaś, żeby za 10 lat nie żałować jak zmieni się moda/potrzeby  :cool:  także pewnie też by styro starczył. Chociaż wełna już czeka.

Jutro mam zamiar skończyć te przeklęte deski, a o 16.00 ma być fachura pomierzyć więźbę (miał być dzisiaj, ale fotel dentystyczny był ważniejszy, bo ciężko u nich z terminami)  :wink:

----------


## karster

Budujesz komin na zapas? Ja wybudowałem na zapas tylko jego fundament, na zapas ztobię też otwór w stropie na komin ale samego komina nie stawiam (tzn mówię o tym w kotłowni bo kominek w salonie pozostaje bez zmian).

PS. Też się męczę z deskami tyle, że mam odwrotne zadanie, zakładam deskowanie pod strop. Na razie sam wieniec. Z zewnątrz osb22 a wewnątrz deska 32mm. Dziś raczej skonczę wieniec nad garażem i zacznę robić stelaż dla deskowania. Masz jakieś wskazówki czego nie robić przy szalowaniu by potem się nie meczyć z rozbieraniem?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Oszczędzaj gwoździe. nie wszędzie musi byc przybita deska do podpory.

----------


## ggdh

Dobra rada. U mnie w niektórych miejscach, zwłaszcza przy korycie do wystającej belki w salonie, gwoździe były co 20cm, takie 100mm. Rozebrać to była jakaś masakra.

 Poza tym przy rozbieraniu nie rób tego na autopilocie. Patrz i obserwuj jak pracuje szalunek - mam na myśli stropowy, bo wieniec to sama przyjemność była rozłożyć. Jak dajesz szpilki gwintowane, a chyba tak, to szukaj jak największych podkładek. 

A w ogóle to jak będę budował następny dom to użyję wkrętów  :cool:

----------


## karster

Spójrzcie do mojego dziennika, chodzi Wam o te podpory, które już zrobiłem tak? (właśnie uploaduje fotki)
Myślałem że wcale się desek nie przybija. Właśnie po to by łatwiej to rozebrać. 
Do tej pory nie wbiłem żadnego gwoździa, aa nie, sorki mam dwa pod słupem trzymające kliny.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Gdzieś przeczytałem, że nie łączy się zaprawą pustaków kominowych układanych obok siebie (2x went. + 2x spalin.)?

Prawda li to? Na ten tydzień zaplanowałem stawianie. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie, bo chrzcimy Młodego no i trochę z tym latania.

----------


## aiki

Też to czytałem i nie łączyłem. Komin dalej stoi w niezmienionej formie.

----------


## ggdh

Mam nadzieję ruszyć z kominem jutro, ale coś czuję, że nie będzie na to czasu - w niedzielę chrzcimy Młodego i trochę latania za tym jest. 

Moje dylematy dotychczasowe rozwiane (dylatacja), ale pojawiły się nowe:

W salonie zaznaczyłem środek szerokości ściany, na której będzie potencjalny kominek. Na pewno na razie nie będziemy go robić i o ile jakiś będzie - co już chyba wspominałem - damy elektryczny (w co wątpię). Jeżeli kominek będzie na środku to i wylot spalin powinien być na środku.




Ten sam środek ściany po drugiej jej stronie, czyli w kotłowni wychodzi mi tak, że trafię na przewód spalinowy (pionowa deska wyznacza dokąd sięga otwór w stropie na komin). No i teraz mój dylemat, ale pewnie taki z niego dylemat, jak z koziej pupy trąbka, że nie wiem czy zostawić tak jak na poniższym zdjęciu, czyli pustak spalinowy po lewej i wentylacyjny po prawej? Dlaczego? Bo jak dam wentylacyjne z prawej (czyli odwrotnie niż na zdjęciu poniżej) to będzie mi łatwiej puścić nimi rury od solarów + kable od paneli, jak te się w końcu pojawią (ponownie: o ile, ale chcę być przygotowany). Jak dam spalinowe po lewej to znowu rozminę się z wylotem od kominka. Czy robiąc zabudowę kominka w salonie mogę sobie ot tak poprowadzić wylot o np. 40cm w lewo? No bo na logikę to tylko kwestia kolanek na rurze spalinowej. 



Poza tym jak czasem kiedyś będę musiał zmienić system ogrzewania (a nuż wykopią mi studnię na działce obok i wodę będę miał 5m poniżej kolektora od PC  :mad: ) to chcąc zawiesić kocioł kondensacyjny nad odpływem do skroplin (czyli po lewej stronie komina) nie będzie problemem poprowadzić rurę spalinową na prawą stronę komina, gdzie będą przewody spalinowe? 

Aha, pozycja komina jeszcze się zmieni, bo chcę / muszę go dać bardziej na prawo - chcę obok niego puścić zbiorcze od podłogówki na poddasze + rurę od odkurzacza centralnego - na razie sama instalacja, o samym odkurzaczu pomyślę jak już wszystko się ogarnie.

Chyba robię to po niemiecku, czyli typowe _overengineering and overthinking_  :roll eyes:

----------


## karster

Wierz mi, chciał bym Ci pomóc ale cholera nawet nie zrozumiałem dokładnie w czym problem - może to efekt zmęczenia po pracy + późnej pory :Confused: 
Także ten, sorki że nic nie wnoszę a jedynie przez chwilę będziesz miał złudne wrażenie, że odpalając fm zobaczysz odpowiedź na swoje pytanie. Zadam za to Ci swoje - też jakieś kominy muszę przewidzieć, ewentualny w kotłowni (spalinowy + 1 ew 2 kanały wentylacyjne) oraz * tak myślę, raczej, chyba, na pewno* komin w salonie = kominek (spalinowy + 2kanały wentylacyjne = jeden podłącze do garażu póki nie powstanie pierwszy komin -> oby na zawsze, a drugi do ew wietrzenia spiżarni pod schodami). Chciałbym mieć kominy z wkładami ceramicznymi. Wydają mi się pewniejsze. 
1) U siebie będziesz miał wkłady?
2) Gdzie szukać kominów? Kiedyś słyszałem, że schiedel jest jednym z lepszych - orientowałeś się jak to obecnie wygląda?

PS. Chrzcij, chrzcij malucha :smile:  Ja mam wrażenie, że 'niedawno' najmłodszego chrzciłem a tu za max 2ms kolejne się narodzi. Oj czas leci a budowa się ślimaczy. Ciągnę druty... (tzn zbrojenie części garażowej stropu).

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ggdh

Na razie nie będę nic wkładał do kominów spalinowych, bo nie planuję żadnych spalin  :cool: 

Robię go na zaś, bo nie wiem co będzie w przyszłości i nie chcę pruć połowy domu i dachu jakby się czasem okazało, że jednak komin potrzebny. Tak szczerze to w ogóle nie biorę pod uwagę paliw stałych jako medium do CO, jedynie do kominka jak już będę stary i zgnuśniały. Tak po prawdzie to może i niepotrzebnie robię aż 2 przewody spalinowe, bo rurę z komina kondensacyjnego to nawet bym zmieścił w przewodzie wentylacyjnym. No ale jak już kupiłem to mam  :roll eyes: 


Przeczytałem ponownie mój poprzedni post i faktycznie nie jest jasne "osochozi" - też jestem padający na twarz. Ogólnie to chyba miałem na myśli czy dać priorytet pustakom wentylacyjnym, bo ich zastosowanie jest możliwe w ciągu następnych kilku lat (aby puścić rurki od solarów i kable od paneli PV) czy pustakom spalinowym, aby nie komplikować późniejszego podłączenia kominka / kotła kondensacyjnego (o ile któryś z nich się u mnie by pojawił).


EDYTA:

A jeśli chodzi o kominy to faktycznie rozważałem Schiedla, ale tylko do kominka. Do grzania gazem potrzebujesz komina z nierdzewki o średnicy 80mm (tak mniej więcej), a nie kanału ceramicznego. Tyle zrozumiałem z moich poszukiwań  :wink: 

Widzę, że ślepy prowadzi kulawego w kwestii kominów  :big grin:

----------


## ggdh

A zapytam jeszcze o zaprawę murarską, bo zacząłem szukać i mętlik: 

- na komin jakie dać proporcje? Chodzi mi po głowie M7, czyli 1:4 + woda aż osiągnie konsystencję.


MOŻE BYĆ?

----------


## aiki

Możesz odprowadzenie spalin odchylać od pionu do 30*.

----------


## aiki

Ja mogę polecić kominy "brata" tańsze od schidla i równie dobrze przygotowany zestaw do bezbłędnego ich postawienia. No i na stronce firmowej dużo informacji.

----------


## aiki

http://blog.brata.pl

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja tez u siebie zrobiłem rurki do odkurzacza centralnego na zaś. Widziałem jednak ostatnio w programie gadżeciarskim jakie teraz są fajne odkurzacze akumulatorowe za ok 1000zł, że chyba jednak pójdę w tą stronę. Lekkie, poręczne, opcjionalnie myjące podłogę na mokro, bezprzewodowe, relatywnie tanie wporównaniu do centralnego.

----------


## ggdh

Masz na myśli odkurzacz automatyczny / samojeżdzący? Czy noszony, ale na aku?

----------


## Myjk

Pewnie coś takiego 
https://www.euro.com.pl/odkurzacze/d...FY1IGAod7UINlQ

Nie wiem czy to w ogóle można porównywać, nie tylko cenowo. Ja chcę OC bo jest jednak ciszej przy odkurzaniu. Generalnie wg mnie każdy, nawet najsłabszy OC będzie lepszy niż najlepszy odkurzacz mielący powietrzem w pomieszczeniach.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ja mogę polecić kominy "brata" tańsze od schidla i równie dobrze przygotowany zestaw do bezbłędnego ich postawienia. No i na stronce firmowej dużo informacji.


Ja również polecam kominy BRATA. Sama mam taki. oglądałam sobie dokładnie ceramiczne kształtki i wyglądają bardzo dobrze. Wszystkie są równe, gładkie, bardzo dobrze spasowane. Moi budowlańcy przekonywali mnie, że nie ma co przepłacać za Schiedla. Wkłady ceramiczne podobno dla wszystkich firm robią w jednej wytwórni, także płacimy tylko za znaczek firmowy.

Powiedz mi *ggdh*, o co ci chodzi z tą całą dylatacją?? Czy nie możesz zostawić szczeliny między kominem, a ścianą niczym nie wypełnionej?? Podobno tak się robi zwyczajowo i nie ma z tym żadnych problemów. Nakładasz siatkę i tynk i gotowe. Miałam podobne dylematy, ale szybko zniknęły  :wink:  





> Widzę, że ślepy prowadzi kulawego w kwestii kominów



 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## ggdh

> Powiedz mi *ggdh*, o co ci chodzi z tą całą dylatacją?? Czy nie możesz zostawić szczeliny między kominem, a ścianą niczym nie wypełnionej?? Podobno tak się robi zwyczajowo i nie ma z tym żadnych problemów. Nakładasz siatkę i tynk i gotowe. Miałam podobne dylematy, ale szybko zniknęły



Sam nie wiem, co tak się zawiesiłem na tej dylatacji. Wszyscy dają (no prawie  :wink: ) to i ja postanowiłem.

----------


## annatulipanna

Dylatację rób, tylko nie zastanawiaj się czym ją wypełnić. Jak zrobisz niedużą, to nie musisz jej niczym wypełniać i kłopot z głowy. Pamiętasz jak wygląda dylatacja u mnie? 





Nie wiem ile mierzy sobie ta szczelina, ale jest nieduża i niczym nie będzie wypełniana. Także nie kombinuj za dużo  :wink: , zabieraj się za komin i pokaż nam efekty  :smile: 
Powodzenia  :bye:

----------


## ggdh

Wreszcie coś się ruszyło. Zanim osądzicie mnie to pamiętajcie, że pierwszy raz sam:

1) przygotowałem zaprawę
2) wymierzyłem co i gdzie kłaść
3) murowałem cokolwiek


Tak czy tak to myślę, że mogło być ZNACZNIE GORZEJ  :roll eyes:  wygląda trochę topornie, bo jednak murowałem oba pustaki w warstwie z osobna, więc spoina nie jest ciągła. Tak mniej więcej po około 6-7 warstwach zaczął mi trochę uciekać na bok, ale zacząłem kontrować i wszystko się wyprostowało - chociaż buła na kominie będzie na zawsze  :cool: 




Ale przeca to nie apteka... 


Jestem na poziomie sufitu, jedna warstwa i będę na poddaszu, ale już dzisiaj nie dałem rady, bo mnie zagoniono do pieluch  :roll eyes:  Jutro też nic nie zrobię, bo cały dzień w pieluchach + butelkach + potencjalnie rzygach... Ale nie narzekam  :cool: 




Wymierzyłem sobie wszystko tak, aby zostało mi po jednej stronie kilka cm - a nuż faktycznie uda mi się planowane puszczenie podłogówki (40mm) obok i nie trzeba będzie wiercić. No i jeszcze rura od odkurzacza, ale pod 50mm to raczej trzeba będzie podkuć. Mierzenie banalnie proste - sznurek murarski, 5 podkładek na końcu i zwieszanie z otworu. Zepsuć tego nie byłem w stanie. 


No i jeszcze dwa słowa o samych pustakach: chyba mają kilka form do nich w różnych rozmiarach  :roll eyes:  bo niektóre pustaki - o ile wymiar zewnętrzny się zgadza - nie trzymają wymiarów otworów. Jeden na drugim mogły leżeć co do mm, a otwory nie pokrywały się o jakieś 5mm. No ale cóż: jest szansa, że ten komin wcale nie zostanie użyty i szczerze to się teraz zastanawiam po jaką cholewcię jak go robię  :Confused:  a tak - kominek, którego nie będzie przez następną dekadę / dwie... Przynajmniej wtedy nie będę musiał orać domu... Tak się właśnie pocieszam  :cool: 


I ostatnia sprawa: patrzcie jakie mam seksowne spoiny pionowe od zewnątrz  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

No i stoi  :yes: 

Jak już będzie więźba to dociągnę na wymaganą wysokość:



Ooooo, widzę, że jedna fuga pusta  :sad:  kiedyś się poprawi.


Poza tym byłem dzisiaj w kilku sklepach popytać o rury do wymiennika i w jednym z nich, gdzie kupiłem kanalizację, gość mówił, że kilka osób w ciągu ostatniego miesiąca mówiło mu, że w szpilkach i studniach zaczyna gdzieniegdzie brakować wody. No i mnie tknęło: a u mnie?  Łopata w dłoń, 15 minut machania i wodę mam całe 15cm niżej niż na wiosnę, czyli jest na 135cm. Całkiem nieźle jak na "suszę" 





Sztychówka ma 115cm, zielsko na zdjęciu rośnie na krawędzi wykopu.

https://youtu.be/OVI7Mm1fr5Y

----------


## ggdh

Kopia z wątku "Kolektor poziomy" - niekoniecznie tam zaglądacie  :roll eyes: 

A co tam, jeszcze Was pognębię: ze względu na charakter gruntu (mokry piasek - z moich jednorocznych obserwacji wynika, że wymiennik na gł. 150cm będzie cały czas w wodzie) przyjąłem sobie, że 3x200m @ PE32 wystarczy do zasilenia planowanej PC (zapotrzebowanie budynku według OZC to 5.6kW mocy grzewczej urządzenia, planowana pompa to ). Poniżej rzut działki z zaznaczonym domem i odległościami od granic (klik prawym myszy i "otwórz w nowym oknie"):




Ze względu na to, że wprowadzenie rury do budynku będzie w rogu obok garażu, sam dolot/powrót to będzie ok 34m (2x 17m do studzienki) z tych 200m w pętli. Zostaje po około 160m rury do ułożenia w spiralę (spirala położona najdalej od budynku będzie odpowiednio krótsza). Naniesione rowy mają po około 22m długości i 1m szerokości. Jakbym zmienił rurę na PE40 to pewnie ich długość by się zmniejszyła, a szerokość @ x2. Widzę to tak:




Czy praktycy mogliby coś od siebie dorzucić? Czy 3x200m będzie wystarczające? Czy taki układ spirali będzie optymalny? Dodam, że planuję nad wymiennikiem trawnik i rozsączenie wody z rynien z tej części dachu skierowanej na wymiennik. Wymiennik wystawiony jest na południe (na górnym rzucie widać różę wiatrów i zaznaczoną północ).

----------


## ProStaś

Ja tam specem nie jestem, ale pod światłymi radami wihajstra zakopałem sam kolektor.
I idąc jego tokiem rysowania zaproponowałbym Ci coś takiego:





Czerwona kreska na górze rysunku to wykop na 1,5 m. dla 3 rur układanych w linii (2 skrajnie, jedna po środku wykopu).
Potem ok. 20 m. spirale w wykopie na 1 m.

Niebieskie to linie proste rur (powroty), które zeszły by się w jednym miejscu. I tutaj znowu wykop na 1,5 m. (ułożenie rur w linii jak w wykopie czerwonym) i powrót do budynku.

Względem Twojego projektu masz dużo większą działkę, która pracuje i 2 naprawdę solidnie - po kilkadziesiąt metrów - odcinki rur układane w linii, które zdecydowanie lepiej będą odbierać ciepło z gruntu niż spirala. 

Wracanie z kolektorem w tym samym wykopie co spirala powoduje, że nie zyskujemy na czynnej powierzchni kolektora.

Wiem, że to trochę więcej kopania, ale IMO warto.

pzdr

----------


## karster

Z jednej strony zazdroszczę Ci tej wysokiej wody  :wink: 
Dla pompy super warunki a i można by sobie stawek wykopać (przy odpowiednich wymiarach działki a niby bardzo bym chciał). U mnie susza, u góry trochę gliny więc wiosna tragedia, wszystko się topi, teraz woda po deszczach stoi pewnie tydzień czasu a lustro wody u sąsiada zdaje się na 9 lub 13 metrach... Boję się o tą PCPW u mnie  :sad:  Do tego brat, pracuje w firmie remontowo-budowlanej (czy jakoś tak) i ludzie u których wykonują zlecenia narzekają na PC (jakaś propaganda czy co  :Confused:  )

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

*ProStaś*, super i dzięki, na pewno wezmę to pod uwagę. Chociaż dolot i powrót to nie będzie na pewno na tak bogato jak napisałeś, tzn. w rowach o szer. 150cm, bo nie chcę podkopać płotu sąsiadowi. Najwyżej zrobi się rury bliżej siebie. 

*karster*, z tym stawem to nie ten tego, bo woda taka sobie: jak pozbyłem się zbiornika 1000L (w skrócie: zapaprany w środku płuczką z wiertnicy sterowanej) i kupiłem czystą beczkę 200L (po spożywce) to ją zaraz napełniłem ze szpilki. Woda kryształ, trochę śmierdziała, jak już w zeszłym roku wspominałem. Po 2 dniach zawitałem ponownie, tym razem murować komin i w beczce zonk. A właściwie zupa. Tzw. rdzawka- jakbym tam cegłę czerwoną potraktował papierem ściernym.

Woda chyba mało sprzyjająca florze i faunie  :no: 


Co poza tym: gadałem z chłopakami z firmy i stwierdzili, że nawet jakby wziął wszystkie 3 nasze Bobcaty to pewnie i tak byłaby to męka, zwłaszcza, że na 100% dno wykopu będzie po łydkę w wodzie. Nasze koparki nie nadążą wybierać obsuwającego się piasku (bo ściany będą podmywane). Zadzwonię do tego znajomego, co mi rozładował palety z pustakami na wiosnę, a potem dostarczył 2 wywrotki piasku do murowania, bo ma i Caterpillara jak i obrotowego Atlasa.

----------


## ggdh

Niestety, roboty dużo w firmie to i nie ma komu kopać DZ  :sad:  

Ogólnie to dół - bo dach też mi się przedłuża. Coś ciężko uzyskać konkretny termin od wykonawcy (nie mamy jeszcze umowy), a teraz to na pewno nie znajdę nikogo innego  :sad:  nie pozostaje nic tylko czekać... 


Zaczynam rozglądać się za podłogówką i wpadł mi w oko sklep pex.pl - do tego mają główny magazyn w Staszowie, więc rzut beretem (chyba to już pisałem, zaczynam się gubić i powtarzać  :big grin: ). 

1. Mam 20cm EPS 037 pod chudziakiem, więc jakichś kosmicznych ilości nie będę dawał w środku. W projekcie mam niby 13cm podłogi na gotowo, ale to chyba mało, muszę przyjrzeć się wysokości parapetów i pod to podporządkować ile mam dać styro do środka. Zakładając, że będzie 6cm wylewki to powiedzmy, że na 8 styro się skończy. bo dojdzie jeszcze pokrycie wierzchnie. No i mam zagwozdkę, bo mam 22m2 płyt 10cm @ EPS100 właśnie tego spod chudziaka. Warstwy pojedynczej 10cm nie dam, no bo niby gdzie? Właściwie w każdym pomieszczeniu będzie jakaś instalacja w podłodze. No i sobie pomyślałem, że trzeba będzie zmodzić jakieś ustrojstwo do cięcia styro. Ale da radę przeciąć całą płytę wzdłuż? Ma ktoś jakiś sprawdzony pomysł na to? 

2. Na ok 230m2 podłóg, przy układaniu co 10cm, będę potrzebował jakieś 2000m po uwzględnieniu wiatrołapu i pomieszczeń gospodarczych, gdzie będzie na pewno rzadziej. Patrzę na te ceny na ALLEGRO (gdzie można taniej?) i się zastanawiam czy warto schodzić poniżej Kan-Therm niebieskich, zwłaszcza, że cena jest chyba nawet atrakcyjna - 2.4 PLN/mb w rolce 200m. O dziwno rolka 600m wychodzi ciut drożej, no ale z niej będzie mniej odpadów.

3. Rozdzielacze: trzeba się nad nimi pałować? Czy jak kupie tani z Allegro to będzie? Taki na skrętki, żeby ogarnąć jako samorób? Trochę będą kosztować, bo trzeba mi 2x 12 obwodów. No i jeszcze sekcja pompowa: potrzebna mi one jeżeli są pompki obiegowe w PC? Bo cena za jedną pompkę to są w sumie prawie 2 komplety rozdzielaczy.

4. Pod styropian na chudziaka daje się zwykłą folię budowlaną? Wywinąć na ściany i na tym układać płyty styro? Co z dylatacją od ścian? Dać pod folię (czyli wylewka - folia - dylatacja - ściana) czy za folię (wylewka - dylatacja - folia - ściana)?

5. Czy grubość folii alu z podziałką ma jakieś znaczenie? Bo są takie od 80 do 110 PLN/50m2 różniące się grubością.

----------


## karster

O co konkretnie pytasz w sprawie cięcia styro? Chodzi Ci o to, że masz płyty 100x60x10 cm i chcesz uzyskać dwie duże płyty 100x60 ale innej grubości czy po prostu cała płytę o przeciąć aby uzyskać np dwie płyty 100x30x10cm? Jeśli to drugie to ja ciąłem u siebie XPS 120x60x15cm po długości właśnie na pół czyli otrzymywałem dwa kawałki 120x30x15cm drutem oporowym + regulator dmuchawy od poloneza (możesz wkrętarkę rozbebeszyć starą i użyć włącznik z regulatorem obrotów lub użyć prostownika regulowanego czy też regulatora obrotów silnika DC z allegro za naście-złotych) + do tego aku samochodowe, ew dwa w szeregu jak za mało się będzie grzał drut. 

A co do instalacji pod stro ty myślę, że warto sobie kupić lutownicę z biedronki za 40zł i też za pomocą regulatora (tym razem AC jak od wiertarki/ odkurzacza itp) ustawić sobie odpowiednią temperaturę no uciąć sobie drut tak by ładnie dobrać głębokość/ rozmiar topienia styro  :smile: 
Jak nie czaisz to napisz/ może jakoś na szybkości dam radę coś takiego zbudować i zaprezentować. 

PS. To nie musi być lutownica, to może być własnoręcznie przerobiony stary transformator od halogenów. Wystarczy grubym drutem nawinąć na nim kilka zwojów  :smile:  Można to zrobić np dwoma przewodami równolegle połączonymi o przekrojach 2,5mm albo 4mm2  :smile:  Ja tak sobie przerobiłem takie spore trafo toroidalne o mocy 350W, nawinąłem mu chyba 10 zwojów drutem fi10 (miedzianym oczywiście) no i na zwarciu płynie tam ponad 500A  :big grin: 

PS2. Oj grubo masz tego styro, już 20cm a to nie koniec  :smile:  Będzie ciepło chyba co?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

No skądś to 30kW/m2/rok Asolt wyliczył  :wink: 

Co do styro to wersja 10cm -> 2x5cm. Podpatrzę na youtubie co i jak, pewnie pierwszy z taką zagwozdką nie jestem.

----------


## sebcioc55

> 1. .... mam 22m2 płyt 10cm @ EPS100 
> 
> 2. .... czy warto schodzić poniżej Kan-Therm niebieskich, zwłaszcza, że cena jest chyba nawet atrakcyjna - 2.4 PLN/mb w rolce 200m. O dziwno rolka 600m wychodzi ciut drożej, no ale z niej będzie mniej odpadów.
> 
> 3. Rozdzielacze: trzeba się nad nimi pałować? Czy jak kupie tani z Allegro to będzie? Taki na skrętki, żeby ogarnąć jako samorób? Trochę będą kosztować, bo trzeba mi 2x 12 obwodów. No i jeszcze sekcja pompowa: potrzebna mi one jeżeli są pompki obiegowe w PC? Bo cena za jedną pompkę to są w sumie prawie 2 komplety rozdzielaczy.
> 
> 4. Pod styropian na chudziaka daje się zwykłą folię budowlaną? Wywinąć na ściany i na tym układać płyty styro? Co z dylatacją od ścian? Dać pod folię (czyli wylewka - folia - dylatacja - ściana) czy za folię (wylewka - dylatacja - folia - ściana)?
> 
> 5. Czy grubość folii alu z podziałką ma jakieś znaczenie? Bo są takie od 80 do 110 PLN/50m2 różniące się grubością.



1. moim zdaniem szkoda czasu na rzeźbę, nie masz innego miejsca później gdzie je mozesz przykleić? nawet jako 2x10cm ? gdzieś na elewację czy coś? przy PC straty z tych 22m^2 dla róznicy pomiędzy np 031 a tym 037 to pewnie przez 10 lat będzie moze ze 100 zł  :wink:  więc gra nie warta świeczki

2. te niebieskie rury kana są bardzo dobre, z resztą chyba już to wiesz po opiniach na forum. Rolka 200m jest wygodniejsza, ale odpadów więcej (relatywnie nie dużo)

3. nie trzeba, kupuj z allegro jakieś albo ten ja mam taki sam tylko mniejszy i z odpowietrznikami, poszukaj u mnie działa i nic sie nie dzieje, bo z resztą co ma się dziać?

4. tak, ale kup taką 0,2mm atestowaną żeby się odrazu nie dziurawiła jak będziesz po niej chodził. Tak wywijasz na ściany. Dylatacja to już jak Ci będzie wygodniej, nie ma znaczenia, mi było wygodniej dylatację na folię.

5. ja używałem takiej  mogę polecić i cena lepsza niż piszesz, nie było problemów i nie rwała się w rękach. Nie kupuj żadnych taśm nie wiadomo jakich aby ją sklejać, wystarczy brązowa pakowa  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Moim zdaniem DZ z PE32 jest wystarczające. PE40 jest droższe, mieści więcej płynu i zysk w postaci zwiększonego oddawania eneregii mizerny. Wolałbym iść w stronę większego wykopu i rozciągania spirali jeśli chciałbym poprawić parametry DZ.
Rozważ też rezygnację ze studzienki - moim zdaniem niepotrzebny koszt, robota i kłopot.

Piszesz, że w prawie każdym pokoju będą jakieś rury i tam i tak trzebaby robić dwie warstwy, ale przecież instalacje nie sa na całej powierzchni. Możesz kłaść te 10cm tam gdzie nie będzie instalacji i 2x5cm tam gdzie będą. Oczywiście, że można zrobić/kupić maszynkę do cięcia styro, ale cięcie z grubości płyty będzie zbyt pracochłonne. IMO nie warto. Najprostsza maszynka do ciecia w moim dzienniku - 2 prowadnice szuflad, listewki drewniane, drut oporowy od prodziża i to wszystko.

Rozdzielacz ja kupiłem z allegro. Wybrałem chyba najtańszy, ale z w pełni wyposażony czyli z rotametrami, wszystkimi zaworami i złączkami. Dostałem super jakości rodzielcz firmy Capricorn. Jest z kwasówki - nie mosiądzu. Za 12 pętli zapłaciłem chyba 650pln.

Rurek użyłem niebieskich KANTerm ze względu na ich plastyczność. Miałem PF i obawiałem się, że nadepnięty na zbrojeniu PEX wgniecie się i zdławi przepływ. Jednak do układania na styro jak w Twoim przypadku to rurka z jakimś alu w środku byłaby wygodniejsza do układnia. Brak tej sprężystości czyli jak ją zaginasz to już taki łuk zostaje i układasz dalej. Szczególnie do robienia samemu byłoby łatwiej.

Folii aluminiowych nie używałem, ale te zwykłe to ważne, żeby była z ATESTEM. Jest ogromna różnica w jakości.

----------


## ggdh

Pamiętam różnicę w jakości folii budowlanych jak kładliśmy styro pod chudziaka: tania darła się jak materiał, droga tylko się rozciągała. Także zwrócę na to na pewno uwagę.


Zakładam, że jest sens inwestować w tacker? Może uda się namówić brata do pomocy, więc jeden na kolanach (ja), a drugi by układał. Z tackerem dałbym radę sam. Zgadza się?


I jeszcze *sebcioc55*: mam sporo więcej rurek no i do tego na 2 poziomach. Pompka w PC faktycznie da radę to wszystko pchnąć?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Pamiętam różnicę w jakości folii budowlanych jak kładliśmy styro pod chudziaka: tania darła się jak materiał, droga tylko się rozciągała. Także zwrócę na to na pewno uwagę.
> 
> 
> Zakładam, że jest sens inwestować w tacker? Może uda się namówić brata do pomocy, więc jeden na kolanach (ja), a drugi by układał. Z tackerem dałbym radę sam. Zgadza się?
> 
> 
> I jeszcze *sebcioc55*: mam sporo więcej rurek no i do tego na 2 poziomach. Pompka w PC faktycznie da radę to wszystko pchnąć?


Da radę, ewentualnie będzie w PC potrzebna większa pompka do GZ, mieszacze w rozdzielaczach przy PC to nieporozumienie.
We dwóch jak najbardziej dacie radę, wielu z nas tutaj robiło w pojedynkę, więc we dwie osoby to luksus.

----------


## ggdh

No ale tacker brać? Na OLXie po 150PLN.

----------


## sebcioc55

> No ale tacker brać? Na OLXie po 150PLN.


brać, bo ręcznie to masakra. Potem odsprzedasz za 140  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Ja robiłem sam bez tackera po kolanach i zimą (rura sztywna) dało radę.

----------


## ggdh

Byłem na budowie rozszalować do końca pomieszczenie, w którym dotychczas stały palety z kominem. A przy okazji zmierzyłem sobie wysokość otworów okiennych. Według moich wyliczeń jak zrobię 5+5cm styro + 6cm wylewka + 2cm podłoga to i tak będę 3-4cm pod parapetem z blatem kuchennym. Czyli wszystko się zgadza  :big grin: 

Czas zamówić jakiegoś EPSa: 80-tka wystarczy na podłogę? W kilku miejscach dam EPS100, który mam, np. pod planowanym akwarium albo kominkiem.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja robiłem sam bez tackera po kolanach i zimą (rura sztywna) dało radę.


Aiki, bo Ty jesteś hardcore, ale czy nie lepiej robić na spokojnie i na stojaco? Z resztą Ty wiesz, że zdrowie jest najcenniejsze podczas budowania 




> Byłem na budowie rozszalować do końca pomieszczenie, w którym dotychczas stały palety z kominem. A przy okazji zmierzyłem sobie wysokość otworów okiennych. Według moich wyliczeń jak zrobię 5+5cm styro + 6cm wylewka + 2cm podłoga to i tak będę 3-4cm pod parapetem z blatem kuchennym. Czyli wszystko się zgadza 
> 
> Czas zamówić jakiegoś EPSa: 80-tka wystarczy na podłogę? W kilku miejscach dam EPS100, który mam, np. pod planowanym akwarium albo kominkiem.


Pewnie 80 wystarczy, ale jak chcesz tak mieszać to mieszaj chociaż całymi pomieszczeniami i rozgraniczenia rób w miejscach dylatacji posadzki - czyli w progach i przy zewnętrznych narożnikach na dużych powierzchniach.

----------


## ggdh

No w końcu EPS80 to ma ponad 8000kg/m2, nawet akwarium 2000L, które może kiedyś się pojawi, to będzie tylko ok 1500kg/m2. Wylewki kilkaset kg no i jakiś regał z książkami  :yes:

----------


## aiki

U mnie wszędzie eos 80 grafit i samochodem parkuję w garażu i na lewarku go podnoszę bez uszczerbku dla posadzki. Pod akwarium to jakaś siatka by się przydała.

----------


## aiki

Seba ale da radę. A to chorubsko to nie od budowy.

----------


## sebcioc55

> No w końcu EPS80 to ma ponad 8000kg/m2, nawet akwarium 2000L, które może kiedyś się pojawi, to będzie tylko ok 1500kg/m2. Wylewki kilkaset kg no i jakiś regał z książkami


no to nie jest tak różowo. EPS 80 oznacza, naprężenie ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu względnym CS(10)80 ≥ 80 kPa. Czyli jak masz te 10cm i jak położysz na jednym metrze 8t to Ci się zgniecie o 1cm. Nie wiem czy ta zależność jest liniowa ale jakaś jest. Z resztą ja dla samorobów polecałbym EPS100 ze względu na to że jest po prostu wyraźnie twardszy (zależy jeszcze jakiej firmy), bo po nim się chodzi dużo, robi wodę, chodzi i chodzi i potem znowu chodzi... ale to tylko moje zdanie.

----------


## karster

Moje zdanie jest podobne. Ja nie uznaję nic delikatniejszego niż eps100. Po prostu w dotyku czuć, że 80'ka jest mega miękka a co dopiero słabsze wersje...

Pozdrawiam Karol

----------


## Myjk

A propos styro, na grupie dyskusyjnej pojawił się wątek o "spisku styropianowym". Autor stwierdził (szerząc teorię spiskową, że styropiany są miękciejsze niż producent podaje), że siadła mu posadzka. Za chwilę powtórował inny użytkownik, że też mu listwy wiszą w powietrzu. Co ciekawe ten drugi ma piwnicę, więc podłoga na gruncie mu z pewnością nie siadła. Odwiedziłem w zeszłym tygodniu znajomego, małego dewelopera, i uczulony wątkiem zacząłem zerkać po jego listwach. Okazało się, że też wiszą w powietrzu. Poruszyłem temat i znajomy także stwierdził, że to musi być wina styropianu -- ale on akurat budował w bómie budowlanym i wpakował w podłogę co akurat było bez marudzenia... Sam się po tym zacząłem zastanawiać co dać pod posadzkę.

----------


## aiki

> Moje zdanie jest podobne. Ja nie uznaję nic delikatniejszego niż eps100. Po prostu w dotyku czuć, że 80'ka jest mega miękka a co dopiero słabsze wersje...
> 
> Pozdrawiam Karol


80 grafit w dotyku wydawała mi się twardsza od 100 białej.
Grafit austrotherm a biały jakis market. Po chodzeniu też 80 lepiej wyglądała niż 100.
Ale to takie moje odczucia a jak pod długotrwałym obciążeniem się zachowują to nie wiem.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Grafit austrotherm a biały jakis market.


no właśnie, austrotherm to bardzo dobry styro. Ja ostatnio kupowałem gdzieś 2cm styro na szybko i mówię że chcę twardy to mi dali, nosz kurwa to był taki shit że zwykły styro grafitowy na ścianę był wyraźnie twardszy niż ten ich twardy styropian. Miałem też styro ARBET 70, 80 i 100 i setka wyraźnie twardsza niż reszta.

----------


## ggdh

Byłem w lokalnym sklepie techniki grzewczej zapytać o ceny i ogólną dostępność szpargałów. Zaproponowali mi rurę Wavina po ok 2.95 zł/mb, ale przy "dużej ilości to coś uszczkniemy". Szybki kurs na Allegro i znalazłem Kan-Therm PE-RT po 2 zł/mb + koszt wysyłki 1 palety (dla 3x600m + 5x folia). Na razie zamówiłem mailem, zobaczymy co z tego będzie.

----------


## karster

Podaj proszę link do sprzedawcy. Ja widziałem swego czasu sprzedawce chyba a-term i miał mega dużo podzespołów wod-kan/co/cwu i wszystko tanio.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

*karster*, sprawdź @.

Co tu dużo pisać: NUDZĘ SIĘ!

Udało mi się jednak znaleźć zajęcie, które opóźniałem, jako niegodne mojej uwagi  :cool: 

Było tak:






... ale dzięki marketowi budowlanemu LIDL: 




... jest tak:










Teraz mogę zabrać się za odrapywanie izolacji fundamentów, ale z tym nie powinno zejść długo. 

I jeszcze uwaga: jak byście czasem chcieli kupić listwy najtańsze na Allegro to bądźcie gotowi na to, że po jednym upalnym dniu te listwy po zamontowaniu się skurczą i końce się powyginają. Trzeba najwięcej 2cm od ich końca (o ile nie będzie fabrycznego otworu) dać gwoździa / wkręt. No i oczywiście sprzedawca Was oleje i w ogóle nie odniesie się do Waszych zastrzeżeń  :roll eyes:  ot, kapitalizm po polsku  :cool:

----------


## Anutek115

Witam, Wspominał Pan na forum o jakiejś firmie z super oknami w Mielcu. Czy mógłby mi pan jakiś namiar podać? Pozdrawiam

----------


## ggdh

Huhu, "Pan"... No no, awans społeczny  :smile: 

Firma Termico na ul. Padykuły (tam gdzie jest salon łazienek).

----------


## karster

Co do okien to mam już dwie oferty, jedna 20 a druga 30 tys, brama garażowa fart za 5500, wisniowski 6500. Szczegóły wkrótce przedstawie w swoim db.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Okna z roletami? U mnie, których jest mniej, z roletami i montażem na parapetach xps i z taśmą isoblocko wyjdzie pewnie ok 15-16kPLN.

----------


## maciejzi

Rzadko zaglądam - dlatego z opóźnieniem napiszę o kolektorze poziomym.

Jeśli zapotrzebowanie na moc grzewczą wynosi 5,6kw, to do tego trzeba dodać moc na ciepłą wodę użytkową. Z reguły bierze się ok. 500W na jednego mieszkańca. Czyli powiedzmy przy 3 mieszkańcach łącznie około 7,1kW mocy pompy ciepła. Wiadomo, że są jakieś zyski bytowe, ale w mroźne, ciemne zimowe dni nie są one duże. Czyli potrzebujesz pompy ciepła o mocy ok. 7 - 7,5kW.

Bedzie ona pobierać z kolektora gruntowego 75% mocy, czyli 5,6kW.

Ogólna zasada - na 10mb wykopu z rurą spiralną przypada 1kW mocy kolektora gruntowego. Zatem potrzebujesz około 60mb wykopu. 

Rura PE32 będzie optymalna, moc (wysokość podnoszenia) pompki obiegowej pompy ciepła można sprawdzić obliczeniowo. Tzn. trzeba założyć opory kolektora i sprawdzić, jaki z grubsza będzie przepływ. Z tego można obliczyć jaka będzie różnica temperatury na wymienniku pompy ciepła. Nie należy przekraczać około 3-4 stopni na wymienniku PC. Trzeba pamiętać, że glikol jest bardziej lepki od wody i że filtr obiegowy może się przytykać z czasem, dlatego warto mieć zapas mocy pompy obiegowej.

Ja mam 4x 150mb rury PE40, napełnione glikolem, pompka obiegowa 100W.

----------


## ggdh

Mniej więcej wszystko zgadza się z moimi planami. Tzn będę miał 3 wykopy po ok 16m i do tego długi powrót w osobnym wykopie (ponad 25m).

----------


## asolt

> Jeśli zapotrzebowanie na moc grzewczą wynosi 5,6kw, to do tego trzeba dodać moc na ciepłą wodę użytkową. Z reguły bierze się ok. 500W na jednego mieszkańca.


Z reguły sie przyjmuje 250W/osoba, 500W to dla przypadków szczegolnych np. dla małej pojomnosci zasobnika cwu

----------


## maciejzi

> Z reguły sie przyjmuje 250W/osoba, 500W to dla przypadków szczegolnych np. dla małej pojomnosci zasobnika cwu


Fakt, pomyłka z mojej strony  :smile: 
Tym niemniej warto zauważyć, że aby grzać w taniej taryfie, moc pompy trzeba trochę przewymiarować. A tym samym też kolektor gruntowy, tak jak tutaj mniej więcej

----------


## oksarak

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## ggdh

Dziękuję za wkład w dyskusję.

----------


## karster

I to jeszcze jak wielki ;/ gimbaza/ neostrada czy co?

----------


## maciejzi

A nie zastanawiałeś się nad panelami fotowoltaicznymi?
Weszła nowa ustawa - można produkować prąd latem, zimą odbierać na ogrzewanie.
Koszt - myślę - byłby podobny lub mniejszy od pompy ciepła, a prostsza instalacja, bez kolektora gruntowego, bez dużego baniaka i rur w kotłowni itd.

----------


## sebcioc55

> A nie zastanawiałeś się nad panelami fotowoltaicznymi?
> Weszła nowa ustawa - można produkować prąd latem, zimą odbierać na ogrzewanie.
> Koszt - myślę - byłby podobny lub mniejszy od pompy ciepła, a prostsza instalacja, bez kolektora gruntowego, bez dużego baniaka i rur w kotłowni itd.


zapodasz jakiś link, bo tego nie śledzę a na szybko nic konkretnego nie znalazłem? nie jest bilansowana przypadkiem sama energia bez przesyłu?

----------


## maciejzi

Informacje na przykład tu:
http://www.fotowoltaika.net/ustawa-o-odnawialnych-zrodlach-energii-oze.html

W cenie samej pompy ciepła na portalu alle..ro można nabyć elektrownię 10kW, z montażem. Do tego zakłada się ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne, które kosztuje grosze w porównaniu z podłogówką wodną. Kable grzejne mają gwarancję 25 lat, bo nie mają 'części ruchomych', czyli wody płynącej w kilometrze rurek PEX. Same panele również mają wieloletnią gwarancję - w przeciwieństwie do pompy ciepła.

Z takiej elektrowni 10kW można odebrać z sieci 8 MW w okresie zimowym, co powinno dać efekt podobny jeśli chodzi o rachunki jak pompa ciepła.

Zaznaczam - sam mam pompę ciepła, ale teraz po spadku cen paneli, drugi raz bym nie montował. Chociażby dlatego, że szkoda mi miejsca w kotłowni.

----------


## ggdh

Nad PV jak najbardziej myślę, o ile będzie kolejna tura dopłat w gminie. Dobrze, że mi przypomniałeś, bo mieliśmy jakoś w sierpniu sprawdzić w gminie czy czasem z puli, którą właśnie teraz rozstrzygają nikt się nie wycofał. I czy aby czasem nie dało by się wskoczyć na jego miejsce. Bardzo dawno temu, czyli pewnie w zimie dyskutowaliśmy w moim dzienniku m.in. o grzaniu prądem i jakoś mi wyszło, że jednak pompa ciepła. Rozważę jeszcze raz wszystkie opcje, bo chyba do tego nie podchodziłem w ten sposób, żeby rozważyć kupno paneli za tyle ile by kosztowała PC.


__________________

Byłem zamówić pomiar okien i jakoś w środku następnego tygodnia powinienem zamawiać. Zaskoczyli mnie tym, iż inny producent zaczął produkować okna z tego samego profilu (Salamander) i ma lepsze ceny. Mają zrobić mi konkretną wycenę, ale wstępnie wyszło nam ciut taniej - akurat tyle, żeby zrobić montaż na taśmie isobloco one. W czasie rozważań doszliśmy do wniosku, że o ile chce wysunąć okno na zewnątrz te 2 czy 3 cm, to wytnie się szpalety, da w to miejsce styrodur i lekko wysunie się go poza lico muru, aby taśmą przylegała sobie na całej szerokości profilu.

I jeszcze jedna kwestia wyszła w czasie rozmowy: parapet XPS brac jedno- czy dwustronny? Różnica w cenie pewnie symboliczna, a na całości to już w ogóle pomijalna.

----------


## ggdh

Dach może w połowie następnego tygodnia... bo przez ostatni tydzień pracowali jedną dniówkę przez pogodę, ale dalej mam obiecane, że do końca sierpnia będzie...

Zobaczymy. A może nie. To już ten moment jak się odechciało budowy? Chyba jeszcze nie  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Uwierzycie jak napiszę, że dach jeszcze nie zaczęty?  :mad:

----------


## karster

W takim przypadku hym zamówił drewno na wymiar wg projektu dachu z kazdym zamkiem/ zaciosaniem itd w tartaku. Na yt Łukasz budowlaniec mowil o duzym tartaku przy okazji wiązarów i oni robią też całą wieźbę wg projektu a na budowie skladasz klocki lego. Pewnie jeszcze taniej to wyjdzie niz majster a szybciej. Co o tym myslisz? Tartak zdajesie Burkietowicz.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Za późno, aby cokolwiek nowego zaczynać i nie znajdę ekipy do wykonanie tego. Jestem skazany na tych orłów biznesu  :sad:  Rozmawiałem z szefem we wtorek chyba i powiedział, kończą jeden dach i ja jestem następny, więc albo piątek (dzisiaj) albo w poniedziałek. Gdzieś już to - wielokrotnie - słyszałem...

----------


## aiki

Tylko płać na sam koniec. A może też ich potem z kasą tak przeczołgać.

----------


## ggdh

Niestety, ci od więźby będą podwykonawcą firmy od pokryć dachowych, z którymi będę podpisywał umowę. Nie każdy wykonawca z nimi ma to ugadane i nie każdy weźmie materiały na 8%.

----------


## ggdh

Emocje opadły - będę miał dach trochę później niż planowałem, świat się nie zawali  :roll eyes:  tak czy tak dach właśnie powstaje i to w tej chwili jest najważniejsze. Dodam jeszcze, że znalazłem prawdziwych fachowców przez duże F - naprawdę znajdą się na rzeczy i nie ma mędrkowania nad problemami.

Okazało się, że chałupa nie do końca na jednym z naroży trzyma wymiary i jakoś murarzom nie do końca wyszedł kąt prosty  :wink:  na szczęście to nie apteka i cieśle odpowiednio skorygowali (minimalny) błąd na murłatach. Inaczej w kopercie połacie by się nie do końca idealnie spotkały. Jako, że zostawię więźbę do wyschnięcia, będę też miał czas na wykończenie ściany szczytowej. 

I tu moje pytanie: jak to robiliście? Patrzę w Internetach i co strona to inne rozwiązanie. Na obecną chwilę nastawiam się na wymurowanie skosów za pomocą BK, bo ceramiki tak dokładnie nie dotnę, nawet piłą szablastą. Ivdo jakiej wysokości murować? Do dolnej krawędzi krokwi? Krokwie o ile pamiętam 16cm, więc tyle bym tam włożył styropianu. A może zrobić na okrągło i dać 20cm jak na elewacji? Dodam, że oczywiście na samej ścianie krokwi nie będzie. Najbliższa jest odsunięta na zewnątrz na 20cm, czyli tyle ile będzie izolacji na murze.

I jeszcze pytanie czy mój plan jest prawidłowy, czyli czy daje się styropian do samego poszycia czy też zostawić pustą przestrzeń i w momencie ocieplania poddasza dojechać wełną od środka do izolacji zewnętrznej?

Zdjęcia wkrótce.

Ktoś coś?

----------


## annatulipanna

Cześć *ggdh* :smile: 
Zerknij sobie w mój dziennik - strona 11. Tam jest co nieco o ścianach szczytowych względem konstrukcji dachu. Bez poprawek się nie obyło, ale dobrze, że błąd został dostrzeżony  :wink:  Ja bym dzisiaj zostawiła 20 cm na ocieplenie ściany szczytowej od góry.

Co do prawidłowości Twojego planu, to u mnie styropian elewacyjny idzie do samej membrany (strona 18 ), a od środka na ścianę szczytową pójdzie piana PUR w trakcie izolacji dachu.

Ja bym jeszcze odsunęła nieco krokwie od ściany zewnętrznej. O ile może wcisną tam styro na styk, to już klejem i siatką raczej go nie zaciągną do samej góry.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ggdh

*annatulipanna*, widziałem, dzięki!

Sobie kombinuję jak to zrobić i w kilka minut wymyśliłem to: 


(Jak nie widać to klik prawym myszy i "otwórz w nowym oknie" w pełnym rozmiarze)


Tak to się robi? Bo muszę szybko podjąć decyzję mając na poddaszu dźwig cieśli  :roll eyes:  Po co mam nosić po schodach dobrych kilkaset kilogramów bloczków?

Żeby to sobie wymurować zrobię sobie "przykładełko", tak aby utrzymać poziom -4.0cm od dolnej płaszczyzny krokwi (4cm różnicy między 16cm krokwi i 20cm styro planowanego jako ocieplenie na szczytowej klejonego na piankę).

----------


## aiki

Tak jest u mnie. Mam tylko przerwę między styropianu a deskowaniem ale u Ciebie jest membrana. Od środka na strychu też daj styro.

----------


## ggdh

Tzn między krokwiami?

----------


## karster

A nie powinno byc przerwy między membraną a bloczkami na chociażby 10 cm styro? Tam przecież jest mostek termiczny. Zdaje sie taką przerwę robił Łukasz budowlaniec.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

A przyglądnij się opisom na schemacie jeszcze raz  :wink:

----------


## aiki

> Tzn między krokwiami?


Na murze mam styropian i na styropianu deskowanie. A między styropianu a deskami 3 cm powietrza. Styropian chodziło mi o ścianę szczytowa od wewnatrz na strychu aby dać tam choć 5 cm styropianu.

----------


## ggdh

Ale na całej ścianie od środka 5cm styro? Bo chyba nie rozumiem. Najlepiej jak możesz to mi narysuj  :wink:

----------


## kocbeat

Chodzi o styropian od wewnątrz ściany szczytowej do pierwszej krokwi. Powstanie w tym miejscu mostek jeżeli krokiew będę przy samej ścianie.

----------


## ggdh

Między krokwiami jest średnio 83cm wolnej przestrzeni. Według moich obliczeń (nie pomiarów) pierwsza krokiew wewnętrzna będzie około 36cm od muru:

 830mm (między krokwiami)
-215mm (odsunięcie pierwszej krokwi zewnętrznej od muru)
-250mm (mur)

=365mm (przestrzeń między murem a pierwszą krokwią w środku)


Problem rozwiązany?

----------


## aiki

https://www.google.pl/search?q=ociep...Ibxl0QC0Yr9mM:

Chodziło o ocieplenie nad jętkami.

----------


## ggdh

A jak planuję ocieplić całe skosy aż do samej góry to też?

----------


## aiki

Jeśli na strychu będziesz miał temp niższą niż na poddaszu to też.

----------


## ggdh

Tak się zastanawiam czy od razu dawać styropian na ściany szczytowe przed położeniem pokrycia czy też poczekać i pozwolić wiatrowi trochę pohulać na poddaszu?

Cieśle kończą powoli więźbę i chyba nie mogę być bardziej z ich pracy zadowolony. Dzisiaj późnym popołudniem jak już się zwinęli pojechałem oglądnąć postępy i zagadał mnie starszy facet, który robił płot u sąsiada. Mówił, że w drewnie robi od dawna i na pierwszy rzut oka widać, że moja więźba jest zrobiona tak jak kiedyś się robiło. Zamki na belkach i murłatach, żadnych klinów niwelujących krzywe docinanie. 

Poza tym jutro powinny dotrzeć rusztowania. Stwierdziłem, że wynajmować nie ma sensu, bo po 20 dniach zapłacę więcej niż jakbym kupił nowe. Więc kupiłem 16 ramek rusztowań warszawskich za niecały 700zl z przesyłką. Będzie jak znalazł do skończenia komina (jeszcze 3 bloczki), ścian szczytowych, a kiedyś podbitki i elewacji. I potem sprzedam za 2/3 ceny  :roll eyes:

----------


## ggdh

Kwestia ocieplenia nieaktualna - mam robić na gotowo, bo po membranie i poszyciu nie dam rady w żaden sposób styropianu zabezpieczyć (klej / siatka). Następny tydzień będzie bardzo zajęty  :big lol:

----------


## ggdh

Dobra, chyba czas pokazać to i owo  :cool: 


Zacznijmy od projektu, który powiedzmy wprost: został narysowany na odp.i.erdol  :sad:  Dość wspomnieć, że w projekcie NIE BYŁY ujęte jętki górne ani sufitowe. Na początku jak zaczęli działać z murłatami to mnie się główny cieśla zapytał do czego chcę podwiesić sufit? Zatkało mnie, bo nie przyszło mi do głowy, że to w ogóle coś nad czym powinienem się zastanawiać. Byłem pewny, że projekt jest na to przygotowany. Nie był  :cool:   Dodatkowo zagęściliśmy krokwie, aby całość była sztywniejsza. Zestawienie elementów w projekcie budowlanym opiewało na 8.2 kubika drewna. Ostatecznie weszło 14.6 kubika. Niech to da wyobrażenie jak niekompletny był ten projekt. 




Poza tym zapytał drugiego dnia, już po położeniu i wypoziomowaniu murłat (swoją drogą to  wyszedł zaskakująco równy wieniec), czy aby czasem nie zmieniałem grubości ścian? No i znowu karpika zrobiłem, bo niby skąd on to wiedział (nie dostał całego projektu budowlanego)? Obmierzyli wszystko, na bieżąco wrzucał wszystko do programu rysującego dachy, i wyszło mu, że 4 słupy, na których częściowo wspiera się część kopertowa, wychodzą przesunięte względem projektu. Np jeden wyszedł na wprost schodów  :cool:  









Dodał, że nawet jakby wyszły gdzie trzeba, to i tak mocno by sugerował, że i tak trzeba je poprzestawiać, bo kwadrat spinające krokwie narożne został zaprojektowany zdecydowanie za wysoko i w ogóle nie spełniał swojej roli - powinien być mniej więcej w połowie długości krokwi. Opuszczamy. I przez to też jego wymiar się zwiększył przez co słupy zostały rozsunięte na boki. Trochę kombinowania i udało się je dać przy ścianach na korytarzu i w głównej sypialni, ale w pokoju Młodego już będzie na samym środku. Coś za coś. Myślę, że Małżowinka jakoś to doprowadzi do ładu przy urządzaniu.





Krokwie daliśmy 7/16, jętki sufitowe 4/20 o ile mnie pamięć nie myli. Uda się tam wepchać 20cm wełny, więc Inwestor jest zadowolony  :yes: 













Jest 5 słupów, a nie 4 jakby to logika podpowiadała. Daliśmy o jeden więcej, aby ciężar rozłożył się na większej powierzchni. Większość ciężaru spoczywa na wieńcach, powinno być ok. 


W następny weekend, jak pogoda by dopisała, a się nie zapowiada, pomaluję więźbę zielonym mazidłem. Do tego czasu - znowu ta pogoda - powinienem mieć gotowe ściany szczytowe. Z pokryciem umówiłem się, że na około 23 września dach powinien być na gotowo. Okaże się  :yes:

----------


## karster

O kurde, też tak chcę!!! Oj bardzo ale to bardzo chciałbym już mieć więźbę  :sad:  Gratuluję kolejnego etapu  :smile: 

PS. A czemu nie kupiłeś gotowego drewna impregnowanego tylko teraz będziesz malował? Ma to jakieś istotne uzasadnienie?
PS2. U mnie w projekcie są dwa słupy na strychu nad garażem (6,2x8metra podłogi) no i bardzo chciałbym je wywalić a Ty sobie wstawiłeś słup do pokoju małego?  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Popatrz na projekt - tam są 4 słupy na rzucie kwadratu. Tak niekoniecznie sam sobie wstawiłem  :cool: 

Drewna nie kupiłem impregnowanego, bo liczyło się tempo  :big grin:  i tak naprawdę niektóre elementy były w tartaku docinane na bieżąco. Muszę poczekać aż ciut przeschnie, bo mokre impregnatu nie pociągnie. Krokwie pospinane są łatami tymczasowymi, aby ich nie pogięło przy schnięciu, a na końcach jest dana solidna deska czołowa, aby końcówki się nie poskręcały. 

Ma być gites i będzie gites!

----------


## karster

Jest gites. Mi się bardzo podoba  :smile:  Możesz napisać ile zapłaciłeś za wykonanie więźby i po ile miałeś drewno? U mnie zdaje się kasują od metra powierzchni dachu (sama więźba) 25zł co przy moich 312mkw daje 7800zł za robociznę i drewno po 710 netto.

----------


## Myjk

Mnie powiedzieli, że malowanie drewna w celu impregnacji jest o kant tyłka potłuc. Żeby drewno DOBRZE zabezpieczyć, powinno być impregnowane zanurzeniowo przez min. 24h.

----------


## ggdh

*karster*, sprawdź @.

Zaimpregnuję dla spokoju ducha, może kiedyś przed jakimś grzybem uchroni (chociaż przed jednym  :cool: )

----------


## aiki

Poczytaj posty Jana. Sporo się dowiesz. Chyba zalecają kuprafung czy coś takiego na bazie miedzi. Grzyb nie taki zły chyba co robale.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Popatrz na projekt - tam są 4 słupy na rzucie kwadratu. Tak niekoniecznie sam sobie wstawiłem 
> 
> Drewna nie kupiłem impregnowanego, bo liczyło się tempo  i tak naprawdę niektóre elementy były w tartaku docinane na bieżąco. Muszę poczekać aż ciut przeschnie, bo mokre impregnatu nie pociągnie. Krokwie pospinane są łatami tymczasowymi, aby ich nie pogięło przy schnięciu, a na końcach jest dana solidna deska czołowa, aby końcówki się nie poskręcały. 
> 
> Ma być gites i będzie gites!


Krokwie jak mają się wygiąć przy schnięciu to się wygną/skręcą. Łaty ich nie powstrzymają. 
Od zanurzeniowe go chyba jeszcze lepsza impregnacja ciśnieniowa. Tak naprawdę impregnowanie świeżego drewna to chyba tylko dla zasady. No ale lepsze takie jak żadne.

----------


## ggdh

Zgadza się, łat jest kilka i tylko w najbardziej newralgicznych miejscach, gdzie krokwie już po montażu były bananowe. Poza tym są spięte na kalenicy i zanim dotrą do murłaty to jeszcze mają dwie solidne jętki po drodze. W części kopertowej w połowie długości krokiew jest kwadrat z belek 14x14, też solidnie skręcony z krokwiami.

Ale jak piszesz: jak się ma wygiąć to się i tak wygnie. Tyle, że na zabezpieczonej więźbie wygnie się tyle, że przy łaceniu się to zgubi.

Z impregnacją to jest tylko dla mojego spokoju, tak czy tak muszę oblecieć więźbę i podokręcać wszystkie szpilki, więc przy okazji mogę też prysnąć zielonym. Tylko jakiś opryskiwacz muszę skołować.

----------


## ggdh

Macie może pomysły na obróbkę komina? Mam plan dać na niego 5cm styro, zaciągnąć klejem i siatką, dać narożniki i ... co dalej? Jakiś struktonit? Płytki klinkierowe? Czy po prostu zrobić teraz na surowo i poczekać na tynki zewnętrzne i zrobić komin jak elewację? 

Dodam, że komin jak na teraz będzie nieużytkowych - żadnych otworów nie planuję, bo PCi i WM. Chyba, że dam kratkę, żeby ludzie na wsi nie gadali, że samozwańczy budowlaniec sobie zaślepiony komin postawił  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Wreszcie dociągnąłem komin do ostatecznej wysokości, czyli tyle ile miałem pustaków  :wink:  Wysokość jest i tak ciut niższa niż kalenica dachu dwuspadowego, przez który komin wychodzi. Jakąś płytę na wierzchu muszę wymyślić i pewnie skończy się na prostym szalunku.




Wreszcie po ludzku mogłem sobie murować, bo dotarły rusztowania. Oczywiście zaraz po zakupie okazało się, że w Liroyu jest promocja na takie same i za całość po uwzględnieniu kuriera zapłaciłbym na miejscu ok 25zł więcej.

Poza tym dzień mi zleciał na mierzeniu i na docinaniu ścian szczytowych i ponownie nieoceniona była piła z brzeszczotem do ceramiki. Inaczej bym musiał skuwać młotkiem, bo jakoś szlifierka z tarczą do betonu do mnie nie przemawia. 






A tu widać przykładełko, które daje ok 21cm od górnej krawędzi krokwi, na 20cm styro + klej i siatka. 






Wiało cały dzień jak cholera i bez przylegających (czyt. ciągle parujących) okularów by się nie obyło.

----------


## karster

Najważniejsze, że praca idzie do przodu nawet jak wiało. U mnie drugi dzień leje, nie ma jak dopracować.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Drugi dzień? U mnie pada prawie drugi tydzień, a że człowiek uparty to coś tam próbowałem podgonić i teraz angina się rozpoczyna.

----------


## ggdh

No aż tak źle to u nas na szczęście nie jest  :roll eyes:  jutro też planuję budowę, ale ciut krócej, bo obowiązki rodziecielskie zawezwały. Powinienem skończyć docinanie ścian, zabiorę się za docinki BK - tak sobie postanowiłem, że będę ciął na dole, a nie nosił te klocki na górę i na bieżąco przymierzał. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Plus BK jest taki, że mogę robić ciut za wysoko i dotrę co do milimetra tarką do styro.

----------


## ggdh

Czas leci, deszcz pada, obsuwa z pokryciem dachu, ale akurat w opóźnienia z łatwością mogę uwierzyć: przez ponad 3 tygodnie nie mogłem zaimpregnować więźby, bo nie było 3 dni pod rząd bez deszczu. No ale ten czas wykorzystałem tak jak mi na to pozwalała pogoda: 

- wreszcie komin zrobiony prawie na gotowo tzn. na zdjęciu nie ma białego tynku siloksanowego od Kleiba, który w przyszłości pomaluję pod kolor elewacji - komin najpierw zaciągnięty siatką, zrobiona płyta na wierzchu z gotowego B30 z Liroya (sam nie wiem jak mogłem nie zrobić zdjęcia szalunku), na to styro 5cm i wreszcie siatka z 2 warstwami kleju i tynk.



Nawet niewprawne oko zauważy, że nie ma żadnych otworów i kratek - komin na zaś, jak wielokrotnie pisałem, więc i nie ma sensu go od góry dodatkowo wychładzać. 


- postanowiłem, że nie będę zaciągał siatką i klejem styro na wierzchu ścian szczytowych, tak czy tak pod membraną trzeba będzie zapianować, a skoro styro będzie pod okapem to i UV nie powinno mu zbytnio zaszkodzić.











- jeżeli chodzi o działówki to mam je wszystkie docięte, ale nie kleiłem już na nie styropianu, bo ciężko było z czasem. Jak już zrobiła się pogoda to leciałem z malowaniem więźby... Do wszystkich jest łatwy dostęp, a do tego są niskie i w zasięgu drabiny, więc nie będę się zbytnio nimi teraz stresował. 


- z mniejszych robótek to podmurowałem otwory okienne na wymaganą wysokość - no może kilka mm więcej, ale to już przed montażem okien dotrę tarką na równo.








No i ostatnia smutna wiadomość: piła szablasta / tygrysica postanowiła wywinąć mi R.I.P. Dobrze, że już pod sam koniec i dosłownie 2 pustaki musiałem nacinać szlifierką. Zatarła się najwidoczniej, tzn. mechanizm przenoszący ruch obrotowy silnika na posuwisty ostrza. Rozkręcę, a nuż okaże się, że to tylko kwestia przedmuchania, ale coś wątpię. Dzielnie wybudowała cały dom, a murarze wcale jej nie oszczędzali.

----------


## karster

A sie zastanawiałem co u Ciebie na budowie słychać  :smile: 
Dobrze, że jednak coś się dzieje, kiedy planujesz okna?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Z firmą od okien byłem umówiony na ostatni tydzień września, bo wtedy już miał być dach zrobiony na gotowo. Mimo, że dekarze weszli dzisiaj rano to od okien się jeszcze nie odezwali  :cool:  zobaczymy jak będzie z pogodą i kiedy skończą mi dach - wtedy się upomnę o okna.

----------


## ggdh

Jak pisałem w poprzednim poście, zaczęliśmy kolejny etap, czyli montaż pokrycia dachu. "Zaczęliśmy" to duże słowo, bo od czwartku zdążyli przybić listwy nad deską czołową (pewnie ma jakąś fachową nazwę) i ... tyle. W czwartek było ostrzeżenie meteorologiczne z zapowiadanym wiatrem w nocy ponad 100kmh. I tyle też było - parę drzew w okolicy się poddało. W piątek też przyjechali na chwilę, ale też wiało porządnie, więc układanie membrany byłoby po prostu niebezpieczne. A dzisiaj (poniedziałek)? No przesr*ne, dekarz ma grypę żołądkową  :tongue: 

Może jutro...


A tymczasem dojechały kontr- i łaty i jeszcze ostatnie zdjęcia całego domu przed położeniem pokrycia  :roll eyes:

----------


## karster

Piękny widok  :smile:  mam nadzieję ujrzeć podobny u siebie za max 3 tygodnie  :smile:  

Ps. Zrobiłem specjalnie na Twoją prośbe zdjęcie całości domu w obecnym stanie tylko do lapatopa muszę się dostać w wolnej chwili...


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Wrócę jeszcze do tematu ogrzewania, bo mi znowu ktoś wbił gwoździa i nie wiem co o tym myśleć...

Jestem na FB w lokalnej grupie budujących i w temacie ogrzewania (swoją drogą to byłem jedynym, który zasugerował PC) odezwał się - później się okazało - instalator pomp powietrznych Panasonica. Wdałem się z nim w dyskusję, bo tak naprawdę nastawiłem się na pompę gruntową i nie wiem wiele o powitrznych, i kilka ciekawych rzeczy usłyszałem. M.in. wrzucił mi wykres pracy przykładowej pompy 9kW / 3-faz:




Jeżeli to co jest na wykresie jest zbliżone do rzeczywistości to mam niezłą zagwozdkę... Bo zakładając, że klimat będzie coraz łagodniejszy, a ostatnie kilka lat na to wskazuje, to instalacja pompy gruntowej staje pod znakiem zapytania. Ten instalator dał mi namiary na dwóch inwestorów, u których w okolicy montował taką pompę, żebym sobie podjechał, pogadał, więc chyba niekoniecznie mi ściamniał. Wrzucił mi zestawianie kosztów ogrzewania za zeszłą zimę, a przypominam, że mrozy były i to srogie (ze szpitala wiozłem Latorośl przy -22*C  :roll eyes: ). Dom ciut mniejszy niż mój, ale z tego co zrozumiałem to z większym zapotrzebowaniem na energię niż mój:




No kurczaki! 800zł za cały sezon grzewczy? Czy to "chłyt martetindody" i wciska mi co chcę usłyszeć? Koszt z instalacją poniżej 25kPLN.

----------


## sebcioc55

Popatrz sobie na tą tabelkę ze zużyciem i wychodzi że prawe co miesiąc mają inną cenę za 1 kWh,  trochę to podejrzane   :wink: 
z resztą cudów nie ma, oczywiste jest że PC gruntowa będzie miała lepszą sprawność ze względu na wyższe temperatury DZ, musisz policzyć ile będzie Cię kosztować PC powietrzna i gruntowa i policzyć czy opłaca się inwestować więcej, chociaz za 25k PC gruntową też można ogarnąć. Taka PC powietrzna jak pracuje na max obrotach to jednostka zew. to niezły huragan  :wink:  jezeli jestes faktycznie zainteresowany to weź kontakt do tych ludzi co to mają i pojedź zobacz popytaj.

----------


## karster

Śledzę uważnie! Pisz wszystko co wiesz o PC. Mnie tez to czeka, jak na razie gruntowa ale raczej bez odwiertow bo to za droga zabawa.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Różnica w cenie kWh może wynika z różnych taryf?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Różnica w cenie kWh może wynika z różnych taryf?


ale to akurat przy PC p-w jest istotne kiedy ile chodzi. Bo w nocy kiedy jest najzimniej to musi najwięcej grzać, a sprawność ma najmniejsza, więc żeby wygrzać dom do zadanej temp musi wejść w taryfę I gdzie jest cieplej na dworze i tym samym sprawność rośnie razem z ceną prundu. Szczegóły szczególiki ale trzeab wzią pod uwagę. 
A tak na poważnie to zalezy jakie będziesz miał ceny na te dwa rodzaj pomp, po prostu dodaj wszystko do kupy, koszty zakupu i ogrzewania np przez 20 lat i weź to co wyjdzie taniej. Minusem pompy powietrznej jest hałas na zewnątrz, a gruntowej jednorazowa demolka działki - tutaj sam wybierz co dla Ciebie jest korzystniejsze  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Siądę i faktycznie sobie pododaję, sam ciekawy jestem jak to wyjdzie. Co do hałasu to jest mniej więcej jak ze splita klimy? Można taką jednostkę odsunąć od domu? No i jej położenie: na logikę to najlepiej, żeby brała powietrze ciepłe, czyli piękna stać na stronie południowej (w najlepszej opcji). Bo jak tak to trochę lipa, kotłownie / pom. gosp. mam od północy...

----------


## kocbeat

Jeżeli chcesz używać PC do cwu to rzeczywiście powietrzna, ale jeżeli planujesz też kolektor na lato to już gruntowa wygrywa. Jak będziesz sprawdzał rynek patrz na temperatury przy jakich producenci podają sprawność pompy oraz temperaturę przy jakiej załącza się grzałka elektryczna( w przypadku powietrznej). Na jednej inwestycji facet zakupił sobie zbiornik buforowy z wkładem z gliceryny i rzeczywiście temperaturę trzyma cały dzień przy -15 na zewnątrz. Fajne parametry mają też PC na czynniki R744 ale jeszcze ich nie montowalem Ja osobiście jestem nastawiony na gruntowa ale ciepło będzie pobieranie z wody czerpanej że studni. Następnie woda będzie odprowadzania do drugiej studni. Wtedy temperatura źródła będzie stale wyższa niż w przypadku poziomego źródła. A dodatkowo mam plan korzystać z tej wody również latem do chlodnicy w rekuperatorze.

----------


## ggdh

A to podłoga nie wystarczyła jako bufor? Bo jakby nie patrzeć to nawet 1000L gliceryny ma marginalną pojemność cieplną w porównaniu do kilkunastu ton wylewki...

----------


## kocbeat

Pisałem o temperaturze na zbiorniku buforowy z którego była również podgrzewana cwu

----------


## ggdh

Aha, no jasne  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

Ze względu na postępujące prace zaczynam się zastanawiać nad przygotowaniem chałupy do zimy: na chwilę obecną mam załaconą z membraną Tyvek Solid, jutro rynny, pojutrze i czwartek okna dachowe, i pewnie od piątku pokrycie. Na poniedziałek mam umówione okna, więc pewnie na przeciągu następnych 2 tygodni doczekam się *SSZ*  :cool: 


Moje pytania brzmią: 

1. Czy jakoś uszczelniać przestrzenie nad murłatą? Bo tam pewnie z 15cm będzie na całej jej długości, więc wiatr będzie hulać, że hoho.

2. Odprowadzenie rynien dać w dół czy dać aroty np ø75 i odprowadzić je na kilka metrów od budynku? Czy w piasku to i tak nie ma znaczenia? 

3. Czy mam jakoś zabezpieczać okna? Nie będę montował przed zimą rolet, bo mogą dostać małych rolecich nóżek  :wink:  i tyle bym ich widział, co na zdjęciach... Montaż będzie na wyciętych szpaletach, wypełnionych XPSem, na Isobloco ONO. W specyfikacji technicznej znaleźli mi, że 6 miesięcy może być taka taśma niezabezpieczona. Przykryć ją czymś?

----------


## the_anonim

Ad 2. Daj w dół a potem żółtą drenarską na parę metrów od domu tym bardziej że masz kawał dachu. Jak dasz tylko w dół będzie ci wymywać piasek jednak przy dobrej zlewie to tam płynie rzeka. Pytanie co będzie jak przyjdą mrozy i lud ale zawsze to lepiej niż ma się lać na fundament.

Ad.3 U mnie od kwietnia jest isobloco one niczym nie zabezpieczona, żadnych zmian tak że nic się nie martw. A tak w ogóle dobry wybór (ramy xps + taśma rozprężna) w mojej opinii najlepszy montaż cenaVSjakość.

Ad.1 Tu musisz sam zdecydować czy będzie ci to w czymś przeszkadzać (np. czy potarga membranę itp) czy wręcz przeciwnie (np. pozwoli doschnąć więźbie).

Pozdrawiam

Ps. Gratuluję postępów i osiągnięcia już prawie ssz (drzwi też już są zamówine?)

----------


## ggdh

Nie wyobrażam sobie teraz montowania drzwi docelowych, kiedy nie mam w środku nic zrobione. Jestem na 100% pewny, że wcześniej czy później albo ja sam albo jakaś ekipa się ładnie na nich podpiszemy. Teściowie zmieniali drzwi wewnętrzne w tym roku i będą jak znalazł  :big grin:

----------


## kocbeat

> montaż będzie na wyciętych szpaletach, wypełnionych XPSem, na Isobloco ONO.


Czekam z niecierpliwoscia na fotorelacje. Rolety będą cofniętym czy równo że sciana?

----------


## karster

Chciałbym Cie w tym roku dogonić...  :wink:  w czwartek mam lać wieniec ale dzis mnie choroba rozkłada więc chyba nici z tego  :sad: 

Ile płacisz za montaż? Ja mam oferte na 40zl/mb ale tylko tasmy paroszczelne/paroprzepuszczalne. Ta tasma isoblock one ma wszystko w jdnym? Drogie to jak cholera.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

> Czekam z niecierpliwoscia na fotorelacje. Rolety będą cofniętym czy równo że sciana?


Nadproża są cofnięte, z wyjątkiem największego okna, do którego przez niedpoatrzenie kupiłem za szerokie nadproża i są one równo ze ścianą. W pozostałych będzie tam XPS, a okna będą wysunięte poza obrys muru na 2-3cm - automatycznie rolety również. Ostatecznie pod nimi będzie ok 8-10cm ocieplenia (sam nie wiem o ile są cofnięte nadproża).

----------


## ggdh

Dobra, czas chyba pokazać kilka zdjęć z pokrywania dachu  :cool: 










I prawie załacone na gotowo, jedynie szczyty jeszcze do wykończenia:








Pierwszy metal już wisi  :cool: 









Dzisiaj okna i pare dni przerwy - dekarz prosił czy mógłby jechać na inną robotę załacić dom szkieletowy, bo nie może w nieskończoność zbywać inwestora. Mam przykryte - więc mi lotto  :wink:  tyle się naczekałem i poczekam jeszcze kilka dni. Mają w poniedziałek przyjechać, ale już w czterech i zacząć działać z pokryciem blachą.

----------


## ufbufkruf

U mnie też 4osobowej ekipie robota z blachą zajęła 3 dni, a że nie pada to faktycznie możesz poczekać. Fajnie, że nie tylko ja mam takie podejście. W końcu gdzieś tam też jest ktoś kto buduje tylko, że jemu jeszcze leje się do środka.

----------


## ggdh

I od razu zrobiło się jaśniej  :cool: 







Pokój pierworodnego:





Łazienka:







Rozmawiałem z dekarzem i raczej byłby za tym, żeby na zimę murłaty nie ocieplać - niech sobie wiatr pochula i tym bardziej wysuszy więźbę. I pewnie tak zrobię. Poza tym wziąłem się za drzwi tymczasowe - jak coś sklecę to i zdam relację  :yes:

----------


## ggdh

Znowu obsuwa: tym razem okna pchnięte na środę, bo dopiero wtedy będą wolne dwie ekipy - chcą skończyć w ciągu jednego dnia. No cóż, nic tylko czekać  :yes: 


W nowym Muratorze jest artykuł o kolejności prac wykończeniowych po uzyskaniu SSZ i na moje wychodzi mi, że ocieplać poddasze można właściwie już teraz. Pierwszą warstwę międzykrokwiowo mogę dać zanim będzie elektryka i WM, więc nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, aby zacząć się rozglądać za wełną. 

Plan mam taki, że dam 15cm między krokwiami, a krokwie mam o grubości 16cm - przy membranie wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej można do niej dosunąć wełnę właściwie na styk. Na to druga warstwa podkrokwiowo też 15cm. Wełna w jaką celuję to ok. 0.035 - nie za drogo, a w miarę ciepło. Przy grubości 30cm myślę, że będzie ok. 

*Ktoś może skierować mnie do dziennika z zabudową GK?* Jakie wieszaki, profile, poziomowanie itd.? Jest na yt kanał "Gips, karton, itd." i tam sporo już się dowiedziałem, ale jeszcze mam niedosyt.

----------


## karster

"Gips, karton, itd." jest spoko, też go często oglądam już tak profilaktycznie na przyszłość ale on ma jeden minus zanudza  :big tongue:  Proste informacje przekazuje w jakiś mega rozbudowany sposób no ale i tak go oglądam.

Co Cię skłoniło do tej membrany (model)? Ja na razie mam faworyta corotop red strong 180. Będę miał pełne deskowanie. Wysoko prawdopodobne, że będzie piana prosto na deskach (a jeśli nie piana to wełna właśnie bez większych szczelin bo jak wspomniałeś, po to jest właśnie membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczlna.) 

Wydaje mi się, czy murłata jest przyklejona- uszczelniona pianką?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Tak, gdzieniegdzie murłata jest uniesiona na klinach, bo mimo, że wieniec wyszedł nawet równy, to nie na tyle, żeby zadowolić moich cieśli  :cool: 

Membranę kilka osób mi poleciło jako jedną z najlepszych w jakość vs cena. W droższych modelach wzrost ceny nie jest już tak proporcjonalny do wzrostu parametrów. 

Skoro dajesz membranę, a nie papę, to po co pełne deskowanie? Myślałem, że jak dechy to papa klejona.

----------


## karster

Deski daje bo mam, bo dach sztywniejszy-tak mówią. No i jakoś tak psychologicznie lepiej się będę czuł pod deskami. 
Na forum czesto ludzie pisza o tej firmie ale o wersji zdaje sie pro. Ta z corotopa jest ich flagowym produktem. Ciekawe, ktora lepsza i co znaczy lepsza  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Nie żebym się jakoś specjalnie zapatrywał na USA, ale tam wszędzie jest Tyvek, również na ścianach. Pewnie da się lepiej, ale przy tym drożej. 

Ciężko coś powiedzieć o cenie, bo dostałem wycenę na całość materiałów, która była skreślona i obniżona o ładnych kilkanaście kPLN  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Wreszcie pozbyłem się większości przeciągów  :cool: 

Efekt końcowy jest taki:






OKNA <click> wysunięte na 2cm poza obrys muru, cofnięte nadproża wypełnione przez 2x4cm EPSu, bo taki akurat miałem. 2cm XPSu nad największym oknem, w którym nadproża były zlicowane z murem (mój błąd). Rolety (szt 2) na tym oknie będą najgorzej ocieplone - no ale trudno.


A przebieg był taki:

1) najpierw mnóstwo czerwonego pyłu - _"jak on sobie jednej cegły tygodniowo nie wciągnie to chory chodzi"_. Szpalety wycięte na głębokość 5cm, szerokość ok 6cm + 2cm wystające poza mur, aby zlicować się z oknami.




Wycięta szpaleta przed podrównanie i oczyszczeniem. Lali je wodą, aby spłukać pył i polepszyć przyczepność pianki.




2) XPS: wypełniona szpaleta XPSem i parapet pod profil Brugmanna SalamanderBlueEvolution 82.





Wszystkie okna dostały nowe szpalety.




Wklejanie EPSu w nadproża - zimno było, pianka wolno łapała, trzeba było łatami podpierać, ale 15 minut starczyło i trzyma jak trzeba.






3) Taśma rozprężna ISO-Chemie o szerokości 80mm i zakresie grubości od 5 do 30mm. 



I tutaj jeszcze jak się ona faktycznie rozszerza i wypełnia luki między oknem a ścianą:







Mam *SSpZ* (Stan Surowy _prawie_ Zamknięty, bo blachy brak)  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Co jest źle, że nikt nic?  :Confused:

----------


## aiki

No właśnie nic. Jakby było źle to ktoś coś by...

----------


## karster

Pewnie, że nikt nic bo jest dobrze  :smile:  też bardzo chciałem mieć cieply montaż okien jak u Ciebie i dupa, u mnie bedzie pianka plus tasmy paroszczelne/paroprzepuszczalne. Bez tej fajnej ramy z xpsa wokół okna ani taśm rozprężnych. Za tasmy policzyli mi 2700zł a że pianka i w/w tasmy są "tanie" to prawie tyle samo musiałbym dopłacać do montazu. Dla mnie to za duzo, same okna w moim przypadku za 23000 to i tak kupa kasy, dachowe ok 17000-20000 no i brama/drzwi kolejne nascie  :sad:  
Przy okazji technik mówił, ze nie ma jeszcze takiego przekonania do tasm rozpreznych bo nie są na rynku od tak wielu lat jak pinka, ktora to dodatkowo okno trzyma mechanicznie. Mówił, ze zdarza im się wymieniać okna po latach, które tylko na pianie się trzymają i ciężko je wyrwać. Ni i nie wiadomo, jak sie te tasmy zachowaja za 5-10-15 lat ale to akurat klasyczna obawa przed nieznanym.

Jedyne co będę miał wspólnego z Twoimi oknami to profile  :smile: 

PS. Co dalej u Ciebie, elektryka czy welna?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Elektryka dopiero jak będzie przestój w firmie, czyli jak pogoda popsuje się na tyle, że nie będzie się dało wjechać koparkami... 

Więc pozostaje wełna: gdzieś przeczytałem, że przy większości dachów wystarczy pomnożyć powierzchnię poddasza przez 1.4 i powinna wyjść powierzchnia połaci. Ale ja sobie wziąłem dalmierz i pomierzyłem ile mogłem i po dodaniu "na oko" kilkunastu m2 na skosy niemożliwe do pomierzenia wyszło mi... 1m więcej niż z rachunku pow x 1.4  :cool: 

Mam 160m2 do pokrycia, o ile będę ciągnął do samej kalenicy i tu pojawia się moje pytanie: czy to robić? Tak sobie gdybam, że pociągnę między krokwiami 15cm wełny do samej góry, na poziomie sufitów między jętkami dam 20cm, i już na skosach "mieszkalnych" dołożę po kolejne 15cm i na to GK. Brzmi to sensownie? Będę musiał kupić jakieś 250m2 wełny 15cm i przyglądam się URSA GOLD 0.035. Czy jak dam 0.039 to przy tej grubości tragedii nie będzie?

----------


## aiki

U mnie mam ursę i isover. Ursa przypadkiem trafiła bo nie mili na składzie isovera o danych parametrach..
Moje odczucia są takie iż isover lepiej mi sie robiło.
Jest też duża różnica w układaniu i cieciu wełny 0.039 a 0.033 - na korzyść 0,033

Mam miedzy krokwie 15 cm isover 0.033 i pod krokwie 10 cm ursa 0.032.
Nie wiem jak z temp. ale gdyby nie okno dachowe  to bym nie wiedział, że deszcz pada. Na dachu blacha papa i deskowanie.

To tak dla zobrazowania sytuacji.

----------


## karster

Ciągnąc temat elektryki (chociaż dla Ciebie wełna jest teraz ważniejsza  :tongue:  ) mam pytanie albo i kilka. Kojarzę, jak gdzieś pisałeś cos o pomiarach uziemienia i wyszło miało na to, ze możesz mieć cos wspólnego zawodowo z elektryka, prawda to?  :smile:  jeśli tak, to chciałbym zawalić Cię paroma pytaniami  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

Odmawiam jako dr chemii  :cool: 

Faktycznie pracuję w firmie elektrycznej Teścia, ale zajmuję się głównie przetargami, dokumentacją powykonawczą, no i pomiarami geodezyjnymi dla firmy żony. Jak na doktora chemii przystało  :smile:

----------


## karster

Noo, ale o pomiarach uziemienia też coś pisałes i bynajmniej nie jako doktor chemi.

Pierwsza sprawa, mam skrzynkę ze zlączem, w niej jest ogranicznik mocy etimat 25a no i bedzie licznik. Kupilem kabel ziemny zgodnie z projektem 4x10 cu. Jakie bylo ich zdziwienie, jak to 4zyly, a gdzie piąta? No to mała dyskusja, ze zgodnie z projektem a oni, ze niemożliwe. Jak się okazalo, kazdy miał nieco racji bo ochronny mial byc dodatkowo w formie bednarki. Teraz pytanie, mam odkopać kabel i dołożyć bednarke po to by połączyc to z ich szpilka o długosci 3mb czy moge zamiast tego wbic sobie nawet i 3 takie szpilki przy fundamencie? Wala mi się 2 x 6mb rury w ocynku 3/4 cala... tez mogę to poświęcić jako uziom  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## annatulipanna

Gratulacje SSpZ  :wink: 
Bardzo dobrze idzie Ci budowa. Podglądam i kibicuję  :wink: 
Fajnie pokazałeś montaż okien. Kolejna ciekawa alternatywa dla systemu MOWO. Możesz zdradzić, jak wygląda kosztowo taki montaż w stosunku do tradycyjnego?? 
Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## aiki

> Noo, ale o pomiarach uziemienia też coś pisałes i bynajmniej nie jako doktor chemi.
> 
> Pierwsza sprawa, mam skrzynkę ze zlączem, w niej jest ogranicznik mocy etimat 25a no i bedzie licznik. Kupilem kabel ziemny zgodnie z projektem 4x10 cu. Jakie bylo ich zdziwienie, jak to 4zyly, a gdzie piąta? No to mała dyskusja, ze zgodnie z projektem a oni, ze niemożliwe. Jak się okazalo, kazdy miał nieco racji bo ochronny mial byc dodatkowo w formie bednarki. Teraz pytanie, mam odkopać kabel i dołożyć bednarke po to by połączyc to z ich szpilka o długosci 3mb czy moge zamiast tego wbic sobie nawet i 3 takie szpilki przy fundamencie? Wala mi się 2 x 6mb rury w ocynku 3/4 cala... tez mogę to poświęcić jako uziom 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


A nie masz już jakiegoś uziomu? Rurę możesz dać,  szpilki też, bednarke też. Możesz zakopać gdziekolwiek nie koniecznie przy kablu- uziom otokowy. Łączysz wszystko co w tej ziemi zakopiesz i wyprowadzasz w domu do gsu.

----------


## karster

To, że wprowadze do gsu to wiem  :smile:  rzecz wtórna to co tak naprawdę mam dalej od gsu podłączać? Skoro ogrzewanie w całości w podłodze i to kto wie, czy nie z tworzywa. Cwu tak samo, wanny, brodziki z materiałów nieprzewodzących. Uziemianie czegoś na siłę nie jest dobrym posunięciem więc co we współczesnym domu należy zerowac? Gdzieś tam odbiły mi się o uszy hasła części przewodzące obce itp.

----------


## aiki

Jak masz gaz to instalacje od gazu. 
Z instalacji elektrycznej to przewody ochronne, przepięciówkę czy jak to sie tam zwie. podział PEN n PE i N też sie uziemia.
Ja to wszystko zrobiłem w Skrzynce z bezpiecznikami ale mam przez to ciasno.

----------


## kocbeat

> Noo, ale o pomiarach uziemienia też coś pisałes i bynajmniej nie jako doktor chemi.
> 
> Pierwsza sprawa, mam skrzynkę ze zlączem, w niej jest ogranicznik mocy etimat 25a no i bedzie licznik. Kupilem kabel ziemny zgodnie z projektem 4x10 cu. Jakie bylo ich zdziwienie, jak to 4zyly, a gdzie piąta? No to mała dyskusja, ze zgodnie z projektem a oni, ze niemożliwe. Jak się okazalo, kazdy miał nieco racji bo ochronny mial byc dodatkowo w formie bednarki. Teraz pytanie, mam odkopać kabel i dołożyć bednarke po to by połączyc to z ich szpilka o długosci 3mb czy moge zamiast tego wbic sobie nawet i 3 takie szpilki przy fundamencie? Wala mi się 2 x 6mb rury w ocynku 3/4 cala... tez mogę to poświęcić jako uziom 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


A w lini idzie 5 żył? Generalnie nie możesz podłączyć się z przewodem pe ponieważ nie wyjdą im nigdy pomiary i będą Ci wyrzucać ochronniki przepięć. Zobacz co masz napisane w umowie przyłączenia. 
Jaka jest długość przyłącza bo pewnie Bednarka nie jest potrzebna. Pe możesz spokojnie podłączyć do własnego uziomu, najlepszy przyspawany do zbrojenia. 
Jeżeli rury od wody są z plastiku to daj kawałek z metalu i podepnij obejmę linka 16mm do gsu, potencjał będzie wyrównany i wanna nie będzie kopać.

----------


## aiki

Jeszcze nigdy wanna mnie nie kopnęła ani kran mimo iż w domu wszystko w stali i nie jest uziemione. Nawet CO mnie nie walnęło a też nie jest uziemione.

----------


## karster

Czytałem o tym, że energetyka nie zyczy sobie podłączania ochronnego do ich złącza. Ale u mnie widac energa ma inne zasady. Oni dali 4x120 alu a pod skrzynką jest jedna szpilka. Mam fotki i patrzyłem, że w dwóch miejscach jest zero z pe łączone zworką. Mam ok 20 mb w gruncie, plus 10 mb w rurze osłonowej kanalizacyjnej pod chudziakiem no i dalej do rozdzielni. Gsu w mojej skrzynce będzie na pewno. Na brak miejsca nie narzekam, rozdzielnia miedzy 60 a nawet 120 modułow mnie interesuje. Wielce prawdopodobne, ze będę montował coś na kształt ynteligentnego domu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## kocbeat

Jeżeli nie mają nic przeciwko to rozdziel pen na pe i n to będzie bez robienia szpilki i po problemie. Tylko wtedy nie możesz później zmienić zdania i podłączyć się do bednarki.

----------


## kocbeat

> Jeszcze nigdy wanna mnie nie kopnęła ani kran mimo iż w domu wszystko w stali i nie jest uziemione. Nawet CO mnie nie walnęło a też nie jest uziemione.


Wyjątek potwierdza regułę. :wink:  Ale naprawdę jest to częsty przypadek w sieciach tn-c i pralce obok wanny.

----------


## aiki

Musiałbyś jednocześnie dotknąć wanny i pralki. Wówczas wywala przeciwporażeniówkę.

----------


## kocbeat

> Musiałbyś jednocześnie dotknąć wanny i pralki. Wówczas wywala przeciwporażeniówkę.


Dokladnie Rcd wyzwoli jeżeli n jest podpięty na obudowę zamiast pe

----------


## karster

Nie rozumiem, czemu jezeli bym rozdzielił tak jak zalecane pe i n od samej skrzynki (tzw złącza) to potem już nie moglbym podłączać się do bednarki skoro własniebto rozdzielenie za pomocą bednarki ma sie być wykonane. Dodam,że chciałbym w przyszłości zainstalować odgromowke. Jak to ugryźć? Obecnie mam zakopane ok 6mb kabla a reszta jest zwinięta i zakopana, czeka na swoją chwilę. Czyli mój dylemat brzmi jak na razie czy mam odkopać ten kabel i dołożyć bednarke na calej długości az do domu a dalej przewodem do gsu czy zrobić w sumie to samo ale bez podłączania bednarki do skrzynki energetyki.

----------


## the_anonim

Montaż okien pierwsza klasa i to w ceramice. Myślę że nie jeden forumowicz skorzysta z pomysłu. 
Pewnie masz teraz podobne przemyślenia co ja że taśmy rozprężne to był strzał w dziesiątkę (idioto odporne i łatwo wyłapać błąd montażowy).

Pozdrawiam i gratuluję "prawie SSZ" :wink: 

Ps. Pamiętaj o dobrym uszczelnieniu połączenia xps-mur ja tu stosuję jakiś silikon.

----------


## kocbeat

> Nie rozumiem, czemu jezeli bym rozdzielił tak jak zalecane pe i n od samej skrzynki (tzw złącza) to potem już nie moglbym podłączać się do bednarki skoro własniebto rozdzielenie za pomocą bednarki ma sie być wykonane. Dodam,że chciałbym w przyszłości zainstalować odgromowke. Jak to ugryźć? Obecnie mam zakopane ok 6mb kabla a reszta jest zwinięta i zakopana, czeka na swoją chwilę. Czyli mój dylemat brzmi jak na razie czy mam odkopać ten kabel i dołożyć bednarke na calej długości az do domu a dalej przewodem do gsu czy zrobić w sumie to samo ale bez podłączania bednarki do skrzynki energetyki.


To nie to samo bo jeżeli rozdzielisz pen w swojej rozdzielni i podłączasz pe do bednarki to tak naprawdę uziemiasz przewód neutralny. Pge nakłada kary za takie coś. I tak jak pisałem możesz uszkodzić ogranicznik przepięć który tani nie jest.

----------


## ggdh

> Montaż okien pierwsza klasa i to w ceramice. Myślę że nie jeden forumowicz skorzysta z pomysłu. 
> Pewnie masz teraz podobne przemyślenia co ja że taśmy rozprężne to był strzał w dziesiątkę (idioto odporne i łatwo wyłapać błąd montażowy).
> 
> Pozdrawiam i gratuluję "prawie SSZ"
> 
> Ps. Pamiętaj o dobrym uszczelnieniu połączenia xps-mur ja tu stosuję jakiś silikon.



Zgadza się - taśma to bajka. Wykonawcy też pewnie byliby zachwyceniu jakby zlecający (skład budowlany, w którym okna zanabyłem drogą kupna) by ich poinformował, że trzeba wycinać nadproża i jeszcze wypełnić cofnięte nadproża (to akurat bym zrobił CHĘTNIE sam). Usłyszałem, że te moje okna to by machnęli w 4-5 godzin, a tak to siedzieli od 7 do 17  :yes:  Stwierdzili do tego, że "ciepły" montaż to pic na wodę i na pianie jest tak samo. I takich montaży mają średnio jeden w roku  :bash: 


*annatulipanna*, coś mi się kołacze, że montaż kosztował mnie 1200zł. Ale jak już za okna pojadę zapłacić  :cool:  to będę wiedział na 100%.

----------


## the_anonim

> I takich montaży mają średnio jeden w roku


Ja miałem dobry kontakt z moimi montażystami i też szczerze mówili że takich montaży jak u mnie mają max dwa w roku. Ze smutkiem tylko stwierdzili że w świętokrzyskim liczy się tylko cena i nic więcej. Jakość, parametry itp są dla ludzi nie istotne co najwyżej mogą sobie pogadać o przewadze koloru winchester nad złotym dębęm :big lol: 

Cena cena cena.

----------


## ggdh

> Ps. Pamiętaj o dobrym uszczelnieniu połączenia xps-mur ja tu stosuję jakiś silikon.


Co dokładnie autor ma na myśli? XPS wklejany na pianę, wylazła miejscami na zewnątrz. Mam uzupełnić "na równo", to wiem. Ale silikonem?

----------


## karster

Ile masz mb obwodu okien? U mnie chyba jest 90mb. Cos mega tanio ten montaż Ci wyszedł albo mnie chcą zgolić na łyso.

Kocbeat, to co sugerujesz abym zrobił? Jak powinno być "normalnie"?


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Tak na szybko i zaspany wyszło mi, że mam 50.4mb obwodów, w tym 9.2mb ciepłych parapetów. Pamiętaj, że mieszkam na Podkarpaciu, więc ceny też są odpowiednie. Pojadę dzisiaj rozliczyć okna i się okaże co i jak.

----------


## aiki

Silikon i styropian się nie lubią.

----------


## ggdh

*karster*, dobrze pamiętałem 1200zł. Za robociznę  :big grin:  razem z parapetami (ok. 9.5mb ~450zł), taśmą (ok 40mb ~ 600zł), kotwami/dyblami/szpaletami wyszła całość około *2400-2500zł*


Okna wyszły mnie 10500zł z montażemi dla potomności (wymiary otworów):

- Pagen bluEvolution 82, 3 szyby, 4/18/4/18/4, ciepła ramka.

- 3x 150x150 @ U = 0.70
- 1x 180x150 @ U = 0.66 (fix)
- 1x 290x180 @ U = 0.66 (fix ze słupkiem)
- 2x 180x230 @ U = 0.72 (drzwi balkonowe)


Jak widać okien mam stosunkowo mało. Ale z drugiej strony na poddaszu mam tylko jedno okno balkonowe i 7 dachowych. Na ścianie północnej żadnego otworu.

----------


## annatulipanna

> *karster*, dobrze pamiętałem 1200zł. Za robociznę  razem z parapetami (ok. 9.5mb ~450zł), taśmą (ok 40mb ~ 600zł), kotwami/dyblami/szpaletami wyszła całość około *2400-2500zł*
> 
> 
> Okna wyszły mnie 10500zł z montażemi dla potomności (wymiary otworów):
> 
> - Pagen bluEvolution 82, 3 szyby, 4/18/4/18/4, ciepła ramka.
> 
> - 3x 150x150 @ U = 0.70
> - 1x 180x150 @ U = 0.66 (fix)
> ...



No to masz rzeczywiście tanio na Podkarpaciu  :wink: 

Ja mam 5 metrów więcej po obwodzie ram i za całość zapłaciłam 13 000 zł. To była najkorzystniejsza oferta cenowa, biorąc pod uwagę założone przeze mnie  parametry okien (zbliżone do Twoich). Montaż zwykły.
Opcje za dopłatą w moim wypadku:
- ciepły parapet - 700 zł dopłaty do całości, (ale mam już ramki z XPS-a wokół okien) 
- ciepły montaż na folie zewn. i wewn. -1130 zł dopłaty do całości,
- gąbki rozprężne - szczelina dylatacyjna 10-20 mm 1705 zł dopłaty do całości.
Specjalnie odszukałam maile z tymi informacjami, bo coś nie mogłam uwierzyć w cenę montażu u Ciebie *ggdh*
Ostatecznie ja też mam przecież ciepły montaż  :wink:  tylko taki samorobny. Zresztą, jakby nie było, uważam, że wszystkie nasze forumowe, dopilnowane montaże, będą o niebo lepsze od tych nowoczesnych, cudownych, drogich montaży, wykonywanych bez nadzoru inwestora  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

> Co dokładnie autor ma na myśli? XPS wklejany na pianę, wylazła miejscami na zewnątrz. Mam uzupełnić "na równo", to wiem. Ale silikonem?


Ja u siebie połączenie kantówki drewnianej i muru tak uszczelniam (bo nigdy ściana nie będzie idealnie równa) ale jak u Ciebie xps był mocowany na pianę do ceramiki to powinno być szczelnie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ......Przy okazji technik mówił, ze nie ma jeszcze takiego przekonania do tasm rozpreznych bo nie są na rynku od tak wielu lat jak pinka, ktora to dodatkowo okno trzyma mechanicznie. Mówił, ze zdarza im się wymieniać okna po latach, które tylko na pianie się trzymają i ciężko je wyrwać. Ni i nie wiadomo, jak sie te tasmy zachowaja za 5-10-15 lat ale to akurat klasyczna obawa przed nieznanym.


Takiego technika to można sobie słuchać  :wink:  spróbuj wyrwać takie okno jak ta taśma się rozpręży do końca  :cool:  po za tym jeszcze są dyble i inne mocowania mechaniczne, więc.... sama tasma jest praktycznie niezniszczalna, żadne UV, woda, wiatr czy temperatura jej nie straszna. Z ciekawości jakieś resztki muszę wystawić gdzieś na zewnątrz i napisze za 10 lat co się z nią stało  :wink: 

BTW: ggdh bardzo ładny montaż, pilnowałeś aby przy szerszych oknach ciepłe parapety ze sobą sklejali/uszczelniali?

----------


## karster

Chyba nie wytrzymam i sam chociażby wytne miejsce na xpsa i go osadze! Nie ma sprawiedliwości na tym swiecie, cos co gghd ma w standardzie na podkarpaciu w kujpom jest mega drogie  :big tongue:  

Czy ktoś jest w stanie podać jAkieś liczby w zestawieniu piana+tasmy vs tasmy 3w jednym?

Pozdrawiam
Ja

----------


## the_anonim

*Karster*
Jeśli kolega się nie obrazi że w jego dzienniku postaram się Ci to wyliczyć i pokazać żeby było tanio. Podaj mi ilość m2 okien i mb ram.

----------


## ggdh

Jasne, licz co uważasz  :smile: 

A ja jeszcze wrócę do kwestii ocieplania...

1) będę robił stryszek nad częścią kopertową dachu, bo tam jest wysoko. Pod połaciami dwuspadowymi jest może 1m, może ciut więcej, czyli nie ma sensu. Podłoga stryszku będzie z płyt OSB i tu pytania: 
1a) jakiej grubości płyty dać? Strych to będzie topowa graciarnia i nie planuję tam dużych obciążeń. 15mm wystarczy? 
1b) kłaść je bezpośrednio na jętkach czy też dać gęściej łaty / deski w poprzek jętek i dopiero na nie dawać płyty? Wtedy grubość płyty może być mniejsza, bo byłaby ona gęściej podparta.
1c) czy dawać płyty na całej powierzchni sufitu czy tylko gdzie faktycznie będzie chodzone? Innymi słowy czy wełna może sobie leżeć niezabezpieczona od góry tam gdzie nie planuję strychu użytkowego?

2) czy pianować połączenie izolacji ścian szczytowych z membraną dachową? Dałem tego styro ciut za dużo i w większości membrana opiera się o niego.

3) dekarz mi powiedział, że on by zostawił szczelinę nad murłatą (15-20cm) otwartą na zimę, żeby więźba sobie doschła. Jak to się ma do ocieplania, bo coś logika mi podpowiada, że ma być to zaślepione...?
3a) jak postanowię, że jednak trzeba zalepić mogę dać styropian na murłatę, a nie kleić go od zewnątrz? Dociął bym go w trapez, tak żeby dolna podstawa leżała płasko na murłacie, a górna skośna by sobie dolegała do membrany dachowej? Zdecydowanie bym wolał opcje nr 2, odpadają drabiny / rusztowania od zewnątrz.
3b) jak kleić do murłaty to pianka - wiadomo. (Ok, to nie pytanie, sprawdzam czy uważacie...)

4) instalacje w skosach poddasza: które idą w warstwie wełny między krokwiami? Czy żadne i mogę jechać tą warstwę i się nie przyjmować?

----------


## the_anonim

*karster*

Napiszę ci na szybko. 
Montaż na taśmach rozprężnych powinien Cie  kosztować około 35zł za m2 okna plus 17zł za mb ramy (bez parapetu) plus ciepłe parapety (tu cena jest różna). Policz sobie ile cie to wyniesie i daj znać czy to dużo czy nie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ggdh

Za szybko się nachwaliłem montażystów okien: na parapecie pod największym oknem, które jest skierowane na zachód, po wczorajszych opadach deszczu przy 80kmh, jest trochę wody. Jeszcze za okna nie zapłaciłem, więc piłeczka jest po stronie okniarzy  :roll eyes:  myślę, że skończy się na silikonie jakimś, bo na pianę to chyba jest za mała szczelina.

----------


## Daniellos_

Jaki masz rozstaw jętek?
Ja mam na razie luźno położone OSB 18 przy rozstawie

----------


## Daniellos_

przy rozstawie wiązarów 88cm i chodząc czuć jak pracuje. Na strych to spoko, dziwne uczucie jak podłoga pod nogami pracuje.

----------


## ggdh

Nie wiem, nie mierzyłem. To nie są jętki typowe pod dachem dwuspadowym oddalone od siebie tak jak krokwie. Chyba skończy się na jakichś łatach.

Poza tym to chyba kupiłem podnośnik do płyt GK  :cool:

----------


## Regius

W domu rodziców dawaliśmy płyty 22 mm na jętki bez dodatkowych łat (tyle, że tam można spokojnie chodzić bo w najwyższym miejscu jest ponad 3m do kalenicy). Całe płyty były OK, ale jak przyszło do 50 cm docinek to trochę niepewnie się na tym stawało (płyta się uginała).




> Poza tym to chyba kupiłem podnośnik do płyt GK


Można zapytać za ile Cię to chyba będzie kosztowało?

----------


## ggdh

Używka z OLXa, z przesyłką wyjdzie ok 240PLN. Czyli przynajmniej stówkę mniej niż nowy.

----------


## aiki

A jak Ja szukałem to nic nie było. A 240 to fajna cena.

----------


## annatulipanna

> ...1) będę robił stryszek nad częścią kopertową dachu, bo tam jest wysoko. Pod połaciami dwuspadowymi jest może 1m, może ciut więcej, czyli nie ma sensu. Podłoga stryszku będzie z płyt OSB i tu pytania: 
> 1a) jakiej grubości płyty dać? Strych to będzie topowa graciarnia i nie planuję tam dużych obciążeń. 15mm wystarczy? 
> 1b) kłaść je bezpośrednio na jętkach czy też dać gęściej łaty / deski w poprzek jętek i dopiero na nie dawać płyty? Wtedy grubość płyty może być mniejsza, bo byłaby ona gęściej podparta.
> 1c) czy dawać płyty na całej powierzchni sufitu czy tylko gdzie faktycznie będzie chodzone? Innymi słowy czy wełna może sobie leżeć niezabezpieczona od góry tam gdzie nie planuję strychu użytkowego?...


Też niedawno pytałam o to w swoim dzienniku. Ale nie doczekałam się podpowiedzi  :sad:   Więc powiem Ci, jak to wygląda u mnie  :wink: 
Mam płyty OSB 18mm, frezowane. Leżą bezpośrednio na jętkach, których rozstaw wynosi 80cm. Ja wahałam się pomiędzy płytami 18mm i 22mm. Mój budowlaniec przekonywał mnie, że 18mm w zupełności wystarczy jako podłoga strychu. Przecież nie będziemy tam składować wielkich ciężarów, a jedynie kartony i wszelkiej maści graty, czy nawet pozostałe po budowie materiały. No i przekonał mnie  :smile: 

Ja bym dała płyty na całej powierzchni sufitu. Tak mam u siebie. Zawsze będziesz miał możliwość wepchnąć graty nawet tam, gdzie wcześniej tego nie planowałeś  :wink:  No i wełny bez przykrycia od góry nie zostawiałabym na strychu. Jak nie chcesz dawać po całości płyt OSB, to wełnę chociaż folią przykryj. 
Wyobraź sobie kurz na takim strychu z odkrytą wełną po kilku latach. Jak to sprzątnąć? A płyty OSB raz na jakiś czas można odkurzyć i po sprawie  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Tak z ciekawości ile kosztują u Ciebie płyty 18mm? Bo mam ofertę na 55zł i to chyba najtaniej jak mogę mieć w okolicy...

Poza tym to moimi budowlańcami, którzy mogą radzić, są czytający ten dziennik  :smile:

----------


## karster

Ja mam deski od konstrukcji nośnej szalunku stropu/ wieńca wewnętrznego 32mm * 16cm * 4mb i jest ich ok 70 sztuk (kilka jest przeciętych) czyli mam ok 44mkw i jako, że są grube to chyba właśnie je dam jako podłogę strychu. Płyta osb jedynie w całości. Ja kilka płyt na budowie już zużyłem i nie mam z nimi dobrych wspomnień. Dziadostwo jakich mało (osb3 22mm). Dziadostwo bo niby wodoodporne a baaardzo nie lubi wody. No ale używałem też płyty po 2 a czasem nawet po 3 razy na szalunki i nadal dawały radę jako płaszczyzna tyle, że krawędzie były w okropnym stanie no i wytrzymałość ich żadna. Rdzenie w ścianie kolankowej wzmacniałem pionowymi deskami i skręcałem szpilkami co 40cm - nic się w pionie nie wygięło.


PS.  the_anonim Twoje wyliczenia, choć zakładają znacznie niższą cenę za mb taśmy 3w1 dają końcową cenę taką samą jak mi policzyli na szybko w czasie pomiarów. Mam ok (nie pamiętam dokładnie) 35mkw okien i 90mb ram. Technik liczył mi to wprost 90mb x30zł/mb = 2700zł za taśmy. To jednak sporo kasy, chociaż z drugiej strony okna ścienne (dachowe jeszcze spędzają mi sen z powiek a jeszcze bardziej ceny dodatków jak ciepłe fartuchy/ rolety automatyczne w cenie samych dobrych okien...), drzwi i brama garażowa + montaż w/w wycenili mi na 47tys (w tym rolety za 11kzł) czyli wychodziło by, że taśmy kosztowały by mnie ok 5% dopłaty. Niby niewiele a jednak podziękuję bo mój budżet może tego później nie wytrzymać. 


... idę naskrobać coś w końcu u siebie bo tak się złożyło, że w końcu lapatopa odpaliłem (by kupić parę elektrogratów do przyłącza/ prowizorki oraz kotwy chemiczne na allegro).


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## annatulipanna

> Tak z ciekawości ile kosztują u Ciebie płyty 18mm? Bo mam ofertę na 55zł i to chyba najtaniej jak mogę mieć w okolicy...
> 
> Poza tym to moimi budowlańcami, którzy mogą radzić, są czytający ten dziennik



Właśnie zerknęłam na faktury i mam:
Płyta OSB 18mm P+W 625*2500*18  -  33,46zł/szt

No to masz grube wyceny. Za ok. 50zł/szt to w Casto były płyty 22mm. Może spróbuj w Casto albo LM? Chyba ceny mają jednakowe w całej Polsce  :wink:

----------


## karster

A ja płaciłem za 22mm w promocji 70zł  :big tongue:  Tyle, że zapewne szczegół tkwi w tym, moje i zapewne te, o których pisze ggdh są *2 razy większe* bo mają 1250 x 2500 mm

----------


## annatulipanna

No widzisz  :wink:  Dlatego podałam wymiary, żeby nie było wątpliwości. Ja musiałam brać te mniejsze, bo większych nie dałoby rady wepchnąć na strych. Za duże płyty 55zł/szt. to dobra cena  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Tak prawdę mówiąc to też mam od cholery desek z szalunków i nie za bardzo mam pomysł co z nimi zrobić? Oskrobać z betonu mi się ich nie chciało, gwoździe wprawdzie usunięte. I pomyśleć, że leżały 3 miesiące w salonie, schły sobie, a ja ze dwa tygodnie temu je wyniosłem na dwór, żeby nie zawadzały przy dachu (składowisko materiałów w największym pomieszczeniu), a tym bardziej przy oknach... 

Coś mi się zdaje, że jętki u mnie pod kopertą są dość rzadko, raczej celuję w 1m. Pod dwuspadowym to standardowe ~85cm (rozstaw pod okna dachowe). 

Jeszcze muszę to przemyśleć, bo pewnie na całą chałupę będę potrzebował z 25 płyt x 55PLN = 1375 polskich pesos  :Confused:

----------


## annatulipanna

> ...Jeszcze muszę to przemyśleć, bo pewnie na całą chałupę będę potrzebował z 25 płyt x 55PLN = 1375 polskich pesos


Niech będzie 1500 zł za podłogę na strychu z dodatkami  :wink:  To dużo?? Ja też tyle zapłaciłam, a z tego co piszesz, mam połowę mniej tej podłogi. (26 płyt tych mniejszych).
Ciesz się, że nie musisz płacić za robociznę. Koszt każdej pierdółki podwaja mi się notorycznie  :sad:  No ale co zrobić, jak chłopa nie ma w domu. Muszę płacić  :cry: 
Takie płyty na strychu np. - koszt materiału - 870 zł, montaż (który skończył się przed południem) - 700 zł.
Życie...

----------


## ggdh

Ano właśnie: coraz mniej sensu widzę w wydawaniu kolejnych pieniędzy na materiał, który mogę zastąpić czymś, co leży i czeka na lepsze czasy... I wcale gorsze nie będzie, a śmiem twierdzić, że lepsze, bo jednak 30-32mm litego drewna... 

Jak tylko skończą dach to się za to wezmę - a dach powstaje połać po połaci, bo pogoda skutecznie zniechęca  :Confused:  


Wełna Clomowool - ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wie? Wychodzi ciut taniej niż URSA, sporo taniej niż Knauf i Isover...

----------


## karster

Wełne będziesz układał sam?
2) jaki masz kolor okleiny okiennej?
3) lubie piękne, równe, nowe rzeczy. Takie osb na strychu fajna sprawa... ale jak kasa się liczy to kładź deski z szalunków lekko tylko oczyszczone z betonu a kiedyś na górę, dla poprawy estetyki położysz jakąś najtańszą okładzine/płyty hdf etc. Poza tym, nawet lekko upierniczone deski po latach będą jednakowo wyglądały i jak na strych będzie dobrze.

----------


## ggdh

1) mam plan ułożyć sam  :yes: 

2) złoty dąb, bo nie chcieliśmy dopłacać, a ten się nawet Małżowince spodobał. Więc jest.

3) będą deski  :cool: 



Można powiedzieć, że taśma rozprężna trzyma wymiar (leżała kilka dni w temperaturze pokojowej):





A poza tym to...




 :cool:

----------


## karster

Piękny widoczek  :smile:  Kolor ten sam również rozważam + winchester. Dziś jadę na żywo dom oglądać (po jednej stronie ulicy złoty dąb a po drugiej winchester).
U mnie na 99.9% wylądują deski  :wink:  Ale właśnie te grube bo calówka idzie na pełne deskowanie dachu...

----------


## ggdh

Szybkie pytanie i najchętniej szybka odpowiedź, muszą coś postanowić na jutro!

1) wentylacja kanalizacji: czy mogę dać do jednego kominka na dachu pion od odpływu w kuchni i do tego dołączyć wyrzutnię okapu? Czy jest szansa, że będzie walić mi znad kuchni?  :roll eyes:  jakby się tylko dało to bym wolał uniknąć dwóch kominków na jednej połaci (i jeszcze na dokładkę frontowej), które by musiały być blisko siebie...

2) czy praktykuje się dać wyjście okapowe nad podbitką, a pod pokryciem? Bo mógłbym przebić się przez kolankową i w ogóle nie wychodzić ponad dach... Kwestia strat ciepła...  :mad: 

3) czy w czymś by przeszkadzało jakbym dał kominki całkiem wysoko na połaci i poprowadził wyloty w jakichś flexach tuż pod pokryciem dachu? 


Potrzebuję jakichś sugestii na jutro rano  :ohmy:   inaczej trzeba będzie się zdać na dekarza i moją, często, pokrętną logikę  :cool:

----------


## annatulipanna

A musisz robić okap?? Czy to nie zaburza wentylacji mechanicznej?? Ja od razu zrezygnowałam z okapu na rzecz pochłaniacza (w przyszłości) nad płytą. Właśnie ze względu na kucie, prucie, kominki itp. Zrób sobie pochłaniacz, filtruj powietrze w kuchni z tłuszczów i innych oparów, a wentylacja zrobi resztę  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Pokazałem Twój wpis żonie, a ona mi: "czemu nie mówiłeś, że możemy mieć pochłaniacz? Bo od początku okap i okap... "  :roll eyes: 


Jakoś się chyba na okap zafixowałem i nie brałem pod uwagę pochłaniacza, a ten by ułatwił tyyyyyyle decyzji... 

Jutro rano podjadę do swojego ulubionego sklepu hydraulicznego, gdzie już mnie znają, i zapytam co i jak? Bo odkryłem jeszcze jeden cud techniki sanitarnej: zawór napowietrzający  :cool:  jedynie w kuchni będzie wywiewnik na dachu, bo to najdalszy pion od przykanalika, reszta pionów może być na zaworach

----------


## annatulipanna

Hehe  :wink:  Taka mała zmiana, a tyle ułatwia  :wink: 
Pozdrów żonę  :wink:  Czasem chciałabym być po stronie zadającej pytania  :wink:  
Tymczasem muszę być mózgiem operacyjnym w naszym budowlanym świecie. Ale, że ze mnie dociekliwa kobieta, pewnie i tak nie pozwoliłabym na żaden ruch bez wcześniejszego wgryzienia się w temat.
Teraz np. ogarniam na jutro temat dołu chłonnego na wody opadowe. Muszę o 7.00 rano jechać po geowłókninę, bo na 8.00 mam koparkę umówioną  :wink:  Będziemy kombinować po taniości, z pozostałości po budowie  :cool:  
Ale to już opiszę  u siebie  :wink:  
Ty szukaj ładnego pochłaniacza  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

O co to to nie! Ja buduję, Małżowina urządza!

----------


## ggdh

W Liroyu jest promocja na wełnę URSA, z tym, że ciut gorszą niż planowałem, mianowicie 037 zamiast 035. Koszt 035 przez Allegro bez transportu 200m2 x 17pln = 3400pln, 037 na miejscu 200m2 x 11pln = 2200pln właściwie z transportem. Różnica olbrzymia. Kusi. Te 1200pln to w ile mi się zwróci? I czy w ogóle?

----------


## ggdh

No i mnie skusili  :cool: 







A poza tym to...










W poniedziałek taśma kalenicowa, gąsiory, wykończenie wokoło okien i... wódka na SSZ  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

No i jeszcze zasięgnąłem języka w sklepie hydraulicznym i usłyszałem, że do pionu w kuchni, gdzie jedynymi urządzeniami będą zlew i zmywarka to nie trzeba robić wywiewników, wystarczy zawór napowietrzający pod zlewem. Jedno z głowy.

Co do pionów kibelkowych to skończy się tak, że na jednym z nich najprawdopodobniej będą kibelki obu łazienek, a na drugim odpływ wanny i prysznica. I oba te piony można dać na jeden wywietrznik, byle tylko poprowadzić go w rurze jak pion, czyli ø110. Ostatecznie na dachu będzie jeden wywiewnik - kilka stówek w kieszeni, bo nadgorliwość...

----------


## ggdh

Obiecuję, że to ostatnie zdjęcia dachu, który jest w końcu gotowy  :cool: 
















Postanowiłem (za namową), że nie będę ocieplał poddasza w tym roku - niech sobie jednak wiatr pohula, kilka razy wymrozi więźbę, niech straci jeszcze trochę tej swojej wilgoci. Wolę poczekać, niż później szpachlować spoiny, bo dach dalej będzie żył swoim życiem. 

Jestem na etapie robienia podłogi na strychu - wolno mi to idzie, bo chcę zminimalizować ilość odpadów i uniknąć cięcia długich desek, jeżeli nie będzie to absolutnie konieczne. Relacja wkrótce.

----------


## Norbi89

Jestem ciekaw relacji stryszku też będe w tym roku go robił ale czekam aż dach skończą  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

Z czego planujesz podłogę? 

Na obecną chwilę mam większość desek docięte, a rozpiętości mam duże, po nawet 550cm, więc trzeba było sztukować tak, aby łączenie desek wypadało na jętce. Jak dobrze pójdzie to w piątek brat wspomoże we wrzuceniu tego na strych, bo jednak samemu to trochę niewygodnie.

----------


## Norbi89

Planuję z płyt OSB 25, znajomy ma i się nie uginało podemną  :smile:  a skromne 3 cyfry mam  :smile:  odległości między jętkami mam od 90 do 60

----------


## ggdh

Też mam w okolicach 3 cyfr  :wink:  oj drogo Cię wyjdzie ta podłoga. Nie wiem jak u Ciebie, ale u mnie za takie wołają ponad 100zł...

----------


## Norbi89

No fakt uświadomiłeś mnie teraz sprawdziłem ceny to sporo trzeba będzie wyłożyć :/
Trzeba będzie nad czymś innym chyba pomyśleć.

----------


## ggdh

Dużo tego potrzebujesz? U mnie mniej więcej 25m2 o ile nie będę pokrywał strychu nieużytkowego.

----------


## Norbi89

Mi wychodzi około 50m2.

----------


## ggdh

Bez odpadów wychodzi Ci 1600zł, ale pewnie to już wiesz. 

Dostałem ofertę na wylewki na wiosnę: 11zł/m2 robocizny. Policzyłem, że

230 x 11   =   2530
piasek      = ~800
cement 4t = ~1500
________________
całość      =  4830 / 230m2 = *21zł/m2*


Dobra li to cena? Od ekipy, którą polecił mi dekarz mówiąc, że równiejszych wylewek półsuchych w życiu nie widział.

----------


## aiki

Dobra. Ja płaciłem 23 PLN. 
Aby wylewka była mocna muszą dawać 2 worki cementu na kreta. zwróć na to uwagę. warto nawet dopłacić parę zł.

----------


## annatulipanna

No to ja was zakasuję  :wink: 
Płaciłam 37zł/m2 robocizna + materiał. Ale posadzki pierwsza klasa.

----------


## Norbi89

> Bez odpadów wychodzi Ci 1600zł, ale pewnie to już wiesz. .


No 1700 najtaniej z Leroy wyszło.   :smile: 

Sprawdzę jeszcze 22 musze się dowiedzieć jakie odstępy między jętkami ma znajomy  :smile: 

Co myślicie żeby podnieść o 5cm podłogę wtedy więcje wełny wejdzie aby ociepić sufit na poddaszu (w najwyższym punkcie na strychu mam 197cm wysokości) ?
Zdjęcie poglądowe:

----------


## ggdh

A ile masz miejsca teraz? Bo u mnie jest 20cm, ale chyba dam miedzy krokwiami do samego szczytu, więc sam strych (skosy) też będzie miał 15cm wełny. Jedyne co to wyłaz dachowy będę musiał docieplić, bo jest najzwyklejszy Fakro.

A tak poza tym to wczoraj dłubałem na strychu i wyłaz od środka cały mokry - znak, że więźba i podłoga schną  :cool:  zostawiałem go w pozycji uchylonej, niech się wietrzy.

----------


## Norbi89

25cm i do 30cm wtedy wełne 2x15cm wtedy bym położył.

----------


## ggdh

Nudzę się, a jak człowiek się nudzi to zaczyna kombinować... I zacząłem kombinować dlaczego uparłem się na rekuperator w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym zamiast na stryszku? Stryszek będzie ocieplony, a do tego mogę zrobić skrzynię na reku z pozostałości szarego styro z elewacji. 

Jakie są argumenty za rekuperatorem w domu, a na strychu?

----------


## karster

Na strychu będziesz miał łatwiejsza instalację (tanszą bo mniej grubych rur). Dajesz tylko po jednym rozdzielaczu. Kolejny plus to brak zajętego miejsca w kotłowni.

Z minusów, wymiana filtrów wymaga wchodzenia na strych, w piętrówce strych jest chyba blizej sypialni niż kotłownia i może być słychać reku (a moze wełna nie pozwoli, chociaż wibracje jeśli wystąpią to cała więźba je może przenosić) no i skroplinh... trzeba je odprowadzić (moze do pionów odpowietrzających?)   To takie moje przemyslenia, a jakie są Twoje?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

A widzisz, skropliny będą problemem, bo piony kanalizacyjne są nie tam gdzie bym widział lokalizację reku  :Confused:  a można reku podwiesić na jakichś pasach gumowych? Albo postawić na odbojnikach. Ale te skropliny...

----------


## tabi88

> Ale te skropliny...


może pompka do skroplin? Są takie małe, używane też przy klimatyzatorach. Nie są szczególnie tanie ale czasem to jedyne wyjście.

----------


## ggdh

A co jak zamarzną? Hmm... można ocieplić reku, ale już wyprowadzenie skroplin do pionu kanalizacyjnego może być problemem, bo to będzie kilka metrów węża.

----------


## karster

A mozeco to wcale nie jest jakoś dużo tych skroplin? Moze duze wiadro podstawisz i raz w roku je wymienisz albo latem odparuje samo? A moze wywal cienki wężyk gdzieś na dach czy zupełnie daleko aż do pionu kanalizacji czy nawet przez dach do rynny małą dziureczka na mały węzyk... tyle, ze zamarznie i po odbiorze skroplin :/

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Żadnych wiader, misek czy innych pojemników a zwłaszcza w miejscu trudno dostępnym. Uważam , że sprzęt do obsługi domu powinien być usytuowany w miejscu łatwo dostępnym czyli na parterze np. w kotłowni.
Na strych bombki, sezonowe ciuchy itp.

----------


## ggdh

To ile się faktycznie tych skroplin gromadzi? Może to nie jest taki duży problem, jak mi się wydaje?

----------


## aiki

Myślę, że w niesprzyjających warunkach byłbyś częstym gościem na strychu w celu opróżniania wiadra.

----------


## ggdh

Niby mam zamiar dać 15cm między krokwie, ale raczej jakichś upałów na strychu nie przewiduję - skropliny będą na pewno. 

Czyli po błyskawicznej, jak na warunki forum muratora, burzy mózgów chyba nie ma co się spinać z przeniesieniem reku  :Confused:

----------


## ggdh

Jak ktoś coś jeszcze o reku na strychu, to śmiało...

A tymczasem borem lasem... wpadły mi w oko pompy ciepła Dimplex, na które trafiłem szukając kominka elektrycznego... wiem wiem, herezja. Ale czysta. Tania w instalacji i użytkowaniu. Bez składu opału. Bez popiołu. Z trzaskającymi polanami w wersji mp3  :roll eyes: 

Pompy: wersja powietrzna z inwerterem o mocy chyba 5.6-9kW kosztuje jakoś 18-19kPLN na 8%VAT. Do tego 2k montaż (zakładam tyle, bo tak jest z Panasonicami). Wychodzi nowoczesna pompa za 20kPLN. Zbliżony Panasonic bardziej w granicach 26kPLN.

Czy z tymi pompami jest coś nie tak, że nie są popularne na forum? Kilka wątków jest, ale starawych...

----------


## sebcioc55

> To ile się faktycznie tych skroplin gromadzi? Może to nie jest taki duży problem, jak mi się wydaje?


gromadzi się dużo  :wink:  też myślałem że mało, podstawię wiaderko i wyleję co jakiś czas, bo mi się nie chciało wykuwać podejścia w ścianie. Teraz wiem że do był błąd i musze jechać rurkami po ścianie. W ciągu roku to jest pare wiader 25l. Odpływ skroplin na strychu zawsze mozna zaizolować, spadek 0,5% wystarczy. Pamiętajcie o syfonie jeżeli będziecie się podpinać do kanalizacji !!

----------


## karster

Cos mi sie tak pomyslało, że to dało by się policzyć albo oszacować. Pewnie z duzym bledem ale mozna by założyć o ile % zmniejsza sie wilgotność przez reku oraz ile tego powietrza sie tam przemieszcza... tylko po co skoro naoczni świadkowie wiedzą, ze są to wiadra wody czyli bliżej 100 niz 10 litrów. 
A pytanie, masz komin dla ewentualnego kominka? A w miejscu owego kominka przypadkiem jakaś kanalizacja na skropliny/ kondensat? Reszte dopowiedź sobie sam  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

No to more nieźle zaskoczyłeś tą ilością skroplin  :jaw drop: , *sebcio*. Nie spodziewałem się aż tyle. Dobra, zostaje pomieszczenie gospodarcze i do tego muszę pamiętać, że trzeba dać odpływ do kratki podłogowej, bo pion kanalizacyjny jest na przeciwnej ścianie niż planowany reku...

----------


## tabi88

> A mozeco to wcale nie jest jakoś dużo tych skroplin? Moze duze wiadro podstawisz i raz w roku je wymienisz albo latem odparuje samo?


Chyba jednak jest sporo tych skroplin. Rozwiązanie z wiadrem miałem tymczasowo, aż nie ogarnąłem tego jak trzeba. Tak na oko to wychodzi 2 litry dziennie, ale jest to mocno uzależnione od pogody i różnicy temperatur na wymiennik, wielkości przepływów itp. IMO jako rozwiązanie na stałe jest to nie do przyjęcia. 




> A co jak zamarzną? Hmm... można ocieplić reku, ale już wyprowadzenie skroplin do pionu kanalizacyjnego może być problemem, bo to będzie kilka metrów węża.


Kilka metrów węża to nie problem dla takiej pompki, chyba, że trzeba by pompować mocno "do góry" (np. 2m) ale jak większość w poziomie lub ze spadkiem to pikuś. 
Pompkę trzeba zabezpieczyć tak samo jak rekuperator (w jednej obudowie z K-G i wełny??) -  wężyk jak będzie prowadzony ze spadkiem też nie powinien zamarzać, jakby coś zawsze można ogacić go pianką. 

Widziałem takie rozwiązanie, że na nieużytkowym, nieogrzewanym, nieocieplonym poddaszu było wydzielone pomieszczenie 2x2m (zabudowa z KG, wełna pomiędzy profile, 6cm), zwykłe drzwi i tam był umieszczony rekuperator. Nic nie zamarzało (kilka zim już przeszło).

----------


## Daniellos_

A ja właśnie postawawiłem na strychu reku, które pierwotnie miało stać w pom.gosp. Między krokwiami mam wełnę 10cm. Na reku, który zrobiony jest z Xps 5cm rzucę jeszcze wełnę 15cm. Rurka ze skroplinami będzie leżała na suficie podwieszanym przykryta ociepleniem. Też będzie kilka metrów i przeszło mi przez głowę czy nie podłaczyć się do arota który wychodzi pod opaską przeciwwysadzinową za domem  :smile:  Na razie arot bez przeznaczenia tzn nie wykorzystywany. Może kiedyś piszczę nim pexa z wodą do ogrodu.

----------


## ggdh

Wygląda na to, że znalazłem hydraulika  :cool:  bierze 100PLN/punkt, z tym, że punktem dla niego jest urządzenie, więc za wannę bierze 100, a nie 200 (woda+kanaliza). Dobra to cena? W zaprzyjaźnionym sklepie hydraulicznym mi go doradzili i po oglądnięciu domu i tego co sobie zażyczyłem stwierdził, że w sumie to nie mam jakichś bardzo udziwnionych wymagań  :yes:  

Poza tym usłyszałem kilka rzeczy, nad którymi muszę się zastanowić, bo to jednak praktyk: 

- zasugerował, że po elektryce powinienem robić tynki, a nie hydraulikę i podłogówkę / wylewki jak do tej pory planowałem,

- przy takiej powierzchni jak u mnie (2x115m2) powinienem mieć więcej krótszych obwodów podłogówki - 12 na każdą kondygnację to minimum, ale on by sugerował 14, aby obwody miały po ok 80mb,

- jaka by pompka obiegowa w PCi nie była, to tyle obwodów nie ogarnie, więc powinienem jednak dać grupy pompowe na rozdzielaczach,

- odpowietrzenie w kuchni odpływu powinienem zrobić, bo o ile na początku zawór napowietrzający będzie działał to ostatecznie w końcu i tak zacznie pod zlewem śmierdzieć - zasugerował wyprowadzenie rurki w styro po ścianie i kratkę pod podbitką.


Jakieś sugestie / przemyślenia?

----------


## karster

Z czego rury kladziesz? 100 zl za punkt/ urzadzenie to fajna cena. Jak gość robi dobrze to ja tez chce. U mnie na 90% pe zgrzewane z kan'a.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## dez

A jaka średnicę tej rurki od zlewu sugeruje? Też u siebie będę miał z tym problem.

----------


## ggdh

Odpływ to 50mm, więc odpowietrzenie na pewnie nie większe.

----------


## ggdh

A co do rur to jeszcze nie podjąłem decyzji, bo w ogóle się tym nie zainteresowałem  :cool:

----------


## asolt

> Poza tym usłyszałem kilka rzeczy, nad którymi muszę się zastanowić, bo to jednak praktyk: 
> 
> - zasugerował, że po elektryce powinienem robić tynki, a nie hydraulikę i podłogówkę / wylewki jak do tej pory planowałem,
> 
> - przy takiej powierzchni jak u mnie (2x115m2) powinienem mieć więcej krótszych obwodów podłogówki - 12 na każdą kondygnację to minimum, ale on by sugerował 14, aby obwody miały po ok 80mb,
> 
> - jaka by pompka obiegowa w PCi nie była, to tyle obwodów nie ogarnie, więc powinienem jednak dać grupy pompowe na rozdzielaczach,
> 
> 
> ...


Mam wątpliwosci czy fakt ze praktyk oznacza ze zna sie na tym.
Jezeli chodzi o kolejnosc to ja zalecam i bardzo czesto do tego sie inwestorzy stosują aby wszelkie instalacje wykonywac przed tynkami tzn. wm, wod-kan podłogówkę i oc.
Oczywiscie zwolennicy tynkowania przed tez mają swoje zdanie ale wiecej zalet ma jednak tynkowanie po.
Jezeli chodzi o ilosc i długosc petli to to powinno wynikac z projektu podłogówki wynikajacego z obliczen ozc, jezeli go nie ma (a tak jest najczesciej) praktyka pokazuje ze hydraulicy daja rozstaw co 10 cm, co do max dlugosci to nie powinno sie przekraczac 100 mb (petla + dobieg)
Kolejna watpliwosc co do fachowosci owego hydraulika to calkowita nieznajomosc wydajnosci pomp obiegowych stosowanych w PCI. Dodawanie grup pompowych w rozdzielaczach bez conajmniej sprzegła lub stosownych obliczen hydraulicznych nie ma sensu.
Ja wstrzymałbym sie z peanami na temat fachowosci tego praktyka do czasu uruchomienia i przetestowania systemu grzewczego. Nawet jezeli bedzie wszystko daiałalo nie oznacza to nie mozna było to zoptymalizowac pod wzgledem technicznym i finansowym.

----------


## sebcioc55

Popieram asolta jednak co do kolejności mam inne zdanie  :wink:  Pompka w PC oczywiście da tutaj radę ewentualnie będzie trzeba wymienić na mocniejszą i tyle a takie zespoły pompowe niepotrzebnie tylko wprowadzają zament w obieg - to tak wg mnie. 100 zł za punkt jeżeli masz np 4pkt w łazience, jakaś pralka i kuchnia to tanio. Jak Wyjdzie Ci nawet 1500 zł za robocizne to bierz gościa, ale Ty mu mów co ma robić a nie on Tobie co będzie robił.
BTW ja do zlewu mam fi20 PP-R i żadnych napowietrzeń do kanalizy, nie wiem jak on to rozkminił że co tam będzie śmierdzieć?

----------


## annatulipanna

A ja właśnie zrezygnowałam z odpowietrzenia w kuchni. Też miałam w projekcie odpowietrzenie wyprowadzone po zewnętrznej ścianie. Analizowałam konieczność tej rury z hydraulikami i stwierdzili, że w moim przypadku możemy sobie tę rurę darować. Mam odpowietrzenie wyprowadzone ponad dach w centralnej części domu i podobno powinno wystarczyć. Zaworów napowietrzających też nie przewiduję  :wink:  Ale gdyby zaszła taka konieczność, to zawsze można taki zawór zainstalować. 
W ogóle mnie ten problem nie zajmuje  :big tongue: 
W obecnym domu nie mamy żadnych zaworów, żadnych odpowietrzeń i fakt, że efekt bulgotania pojawia się czasem w różnych miejscach, ale ze zlewu w kuchni nigdy nie czułam nieprzyjemnych zapachów  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

> Mam wątpliwosci czy fakt ze praktyk oznacza ze zna sie na tym.


Bo to jest jego praktyka, niekoniecznie prawidłowa na to wygląda  :smile: 

I jakie zalety ma tynkowanie po? Podejścia wodne i tak zazwyczaj są zakryte czy to glazurą czy meblami w kuchni, więc nie musi to być wymuskane na pupkę niemowlaka. Jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to estetyczne wykończenie połączenia podłogi ze ścianami i może dogrzewanie tynków wtedy już istniejącym systemem ogrzewania. 

Co do projektu podłogówki to się waham, bo kwota jaką mi zaproponowałeś to trochę jednak sporo. Ile by zeszło z jego przygotowaniem? 





> BTW ja do zlewu mam fi20 PP-R i żadnych napowietrzeń do kanalizy, nie wiem jak on to rozkminił że co tam będzie śmierdzieć?


A jaki masz układ pomieszczeń? Bo u mnie kuchnia jest na samym końcu, gdzie wcześniej są dwa piony Φ110 kibelkowe. Boję się, że jednak będzie mi z tego mikro syfonu pod zlewem wysysać wodę = smród. Mieszkając w Germanii mieliśmy śpiewający zlew i wolelibyśmy teraz tego uniknąć. 

Coś trzeba będzie postanowić.

----------


## asolt

> Bo to jest jego praktyka, niekoniecznie prawidłowa na to wygląda 
> 
> I jakie zalety ma tynkowanie po? Podejścia wodne i tak zazwyczaj są zakryte czy to glazurą czy meblami w kuchni, więc nie musi to być wymuskane na pupkę niemowlaka. Jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to estetyczne wykończenie połączenia podłogi ze ścianami i może dogrzewanie tynków wtedy już istniejącym systemem ogrzewania. 
> 
> Co do projektu podłogówki to się waham, bo kwota jaką mi zaproponowałeś to trochę jednak sporo. Ile by zeszło z jego przygotowaniem?


Jakie zalety przed (tynkowaniem)?
1) wylewka dluzej schnie naturalnie, mniejszy koszt wygrzewania, brak przestoju na naturalne schniecie wylewek (jak sie komus bardzo spieszy z budową)
2) brak uszkodzen instalacji elektrycznej, cala instalacja jest widoczna a ewentualne uszkodzenia/zmiany trasy peszli i przewodow łatwiejsze do wykonania, dodatkowo mozliwe przeróbki instalacji do sterowania temperaturą i cyrkulacją cwu bez koniecznosci powtórnego kucia tynków.
3) brak koniecznosci dodatkowego zatynkowania przekuc i bruzd, przepustów pd wm, oc, co i wod-kan
4) brak koniecznosci czyszczenia chudziaków i stropów z zaprawy po tynkowaniu.
5) mozliwosc uruchomienia systemy grzewczego tuz po tynkowaniu

Moze jeszcze ktos dopowie.

Odnosnie projektu termin do 2 tygodni.

----------


## karster

Pogubiłem się, to w końcu co zalecasz Asolt, jaką kolejność. Pytam serio bo chyba mi coś umknęło albo nie zrozumiałem. Jaką kolejność prac zalecasz? Tynki po posadzkach? I do teko taki punkt jak np 4? 


> 4) brak koniecznosci czyszczenia chudziaków i stropów z zaprawy po tynkowaniu.


 A konieczności czyszczenia wylewek po tynkach to już nie ma? Przy okazji z gwarancją śladów bo nie ma szans tego wyczyścić. Tynkarz, z którym się umówiłem powiedział że nie ma problemu, wszystko da się zrobić i mieli już przeróżne budowy ale najbardziej 'naturalna' kolejność jest taka (i to potwierdza znaczna większość osób)

- elektryka
- piony kanalizacyjne
*ewentualne podejścia wod-kanu*
-tynki

_____________
-dokończenie wod-kanu
- instalacje CO (czyli podłogówka jak wiadomo, grzejników już się nie używa)
- wylewki

Zaznaczę, że obecnie ta firma w 90% robi tynki gipsowe, które są zdecydowanie mniej grymaśne podczas schnięcia.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## asolt

> Pogubiłem się, to w końcu co zalecasz Asolt, jaką kolejność. Pytam serio bo chyba mi coś umknęło albo nie zrozumiałem. Jaką kolejność prac zalecasz? Tynki po posadzkach? I do teko taki punkt jak np 4?  A konieczności czyszczenia wylewek po tynkach to już nie ma? Przy okazji z gwarancją śladów bo nie ma szans tego wyczyścić. Tynkarz, z którym się umówiłem powiedział że nie ma problemu, wszystko da się zrobić i mieli już przeróżne budowy ale najbardziej 'naturalna' kolejność jest taka (i to potwierdza znaczna większość osób)
> 
> - elektryka
> - piony kanalizacyjne
> *ewentualne podejścia wod-kanu*
> -tynki
> 
> _____________
> -dokończenie wod-kanu
> ...


Co nie rozumiesz, jezeli chodzi o pkt. 4 to w przypadku wczesniejszych tynków trzeba po nich czyscic posadzke do uzłozenia styropianu, gdy tynki są po wylewce to zakladamy folie (mocniejsze) i czyscic wylewek juz nie trzeba, co w tym niezrozumiałe.
Co do tzw naturalnej kolejnosc wykonywania robót to nie jest ona dogmatem, polecam to wielu inwestorom, wykonujemy wiele instalacji i nigdy nie miałem przypadku aby inwestor skarzył sie za ta kolejniosc jest nieprawidłowa lub naraziła go na straty lub spowodowała przesuniecia terminowe kolejnych robót. Wrecz przeciwnie, mozliwosc szybszego uruchomienia ogrzewania powoduje ze termin zakonczenia robót wykonczeniowych sie skraca.
Ja wiem jest w tej dziedzinie opór wynikajacych z dawnych przyzwyczajeń, czesc fachowców ani mysli zmienic swoj tok myslenia i dlatego odpowiedz jest zawsze na nie.

----------


## ggdh

*asolt*, sprawdź @.

----------


## asolt

> *asolt*, sprawdź @.


sprawdziłem
prosze zadzwonic to omówie szczegolowo

----------


## karster

Przy kolejności pierwsze podłogi/potem tynki jest jeszcze jedna uciążliwość ale to wyłącznie po stronie tynkarzy - gorzej im się równa tynk długą łatą. Skoro jest im ciężej to i łatwiej zrobić mniej estetyczną scianę, prawda? 

PS. Osobiscie chciałbym miec pierwsze posadzki, często podziwiam filmy na yt lclatos czy jakos tak. Robią chlopaki piękną robotę ale nawet nie pytam o cene! 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## asolt

> Przy kolejności pierwsze podłogi/potem tynki jest jeszcze jedna uciążliwość ale to wyłącznie po stronie tynkarzy - gorzej im się równa tynk długą łatą. Skoro jest im ciężej to i łatwiej zrobić mniej estetyczną scianę, prawda? 
> 
> PS. Osobiscie chciałbym miec pierwsze posadzki, często podziwiam filmy na yt lclatos czy jakos tak. Robią chlopaki piękną robotę ale nawet nie pytam o cene! 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Gdybym  uzalezniał  wykonanie kolejnych instalacji od trudnosci wynikajacych z niedokladnosci czy tez faktu ze poprzednicy ułatwili sobie zycie idąc po najmniejszej linii oporu ze swoimi robotami to nie wszedłbym na zadną budowę. Narzekanie to nasza narodowa cecha, ale takie jest zycie.

----------


## annatulipanna

U mnie tynki były robione po posadzkach  :smile:  I po wszystkich instalacjach. Nie wyobrażam sobie robić przekuć w ścianach, czy bruzd na rury OC, po tynkach  :ohmy: 
Wszystkie instalacje, które idą po ścianach (czy w ścianach) są przykryte tynkiem. Ja mam wiele etapów robionych nie po kolei, dostosowanych do terminów ekip i wykonywanych pod presją szybkiego zakończenia budowy. Jednak tę kolejność, dotyczącą wszelkich instalacji i tynków uważam za prawidłową. Fakt, że posadzki wymagają czyszczenia, ale zaraz odpalam ogrzewanie, które pomoże w suszeniu tynków. 
Patrząc na moją biedną płytę fundamentową, zachlapaną obrzutką, czy tynkiem, pytałam ekipę, czemu nie stosują folii na posadzki, zamiast później skrobać ten cały bałagan. Odpowiedź prosta  :smile:  Pozabijaliby się na mokrej folii. Próbowali tak pracować, ale woda i placki tynku na podłodze pokrytej folią, mogą być zagrożeniem zdrowia i życia  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

A wyczyszczenie wylewki z placków tynku to jest jakiś problem? Czy wystarczy zdrapać i... tyle. Bo może niepotrzebnie demonizujemy?

----------


## annatulipanna

Powiem tak:
czyszczenie mojej pięknej, gładkiej posadzki na poddaszu nie było żadnym kłopotem. Tynkarze mają takie specjalne zdzieraki do posadzek i czyszczą tym zabrudzone podłogii. Gorzej było z posadzką na parterze. Mam płytę fundamentową robioną, jako docelowa posadzka. Płyta nie jest tak równa, jak wylewka na poddaszu, do tego ma mnóstwo zbrojenia rozproszonego wystającego z betonu, które tworzy, taką włochatą szczecinę na powierzchni. Z tą podłogą było gorzej, ale to nie jest jakaś koszmarna robota. Sama trochę pracowałam tym zdzierakiem  :wink:  I jednak to praca dla faceta, ale to nie jest wielki problem  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

W takim razie nie będę się spinał z tymi tynkami. Hydraulik ma zrobić jak mu się powie. Poza tym to zaoferował się do ułożenia podłogówki za 10PLN/m2, ale już sam nie wiem czy z styro czy bez. Tak czy tak mam czas, więc sam będę sobie dłubał.

Projekt podłogówki zamówiony - może dla niektórych zbędny wydatek, ale chcę wiedzieć co i jak, a nie metodą prób i błędów.

----------


## karster

To jak już będziesz miał projekt (niech zgadnę, od asolta  :tongue:  ) to napisz proszę jak bardzo on się różni od Twoich przemyślen czy tam względem standardów hydraulików. Napisz też jakie to da Ci oszczędności tzn czy ten projekt Ci się zwróci. OZC tez juz masz tak?

----------


## ggdh

Jakoś nawet mi nie przyszło do głowy zastanowić się czy mi się projekt zwróci  :Confused:  chociaż może już mi się zwrócił, bo już się rozglądałem za rozdzielaczami z grupą pompową.

OZC oczywiście mam i dalej ciężko mi ogarnąć, że wyszło 30kWh\m2\rok  :Confused:

----------


## asolt

> Jakoś nawet mi nie przyszło do głowy zastanowić się czy mi się projekt zwróci  chociaż może już mi się zwrócił, bo już się rozglądałem za rozdzielaczami z grupą pompową.
> 
> OZC oczywiście mam i dalej ciężko mi ogarnąć, że wyszło 30kWh\m2\rok


Prawdopodobnie bedzie sprzegło i jedna pompa, a rozdzielacze zwykłe bez grupy pompowej, byc moze bedzie bez sprzegła i pompy, wyjdzie z obliczen.

----------


## annatulipanna

> OZC oczywiście mam i dalej ciężko mi ogarnąć, że wyszło 30kWh\m2\rok


A co?? Za dużo Ci wyszło, czy za mało??   :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Absurdalnie mało.

----------


## ggdh

Nuda znowu! Na budowie nic, strych niby prawie skończony, ale jakoś mnie tam chwilowo nie ciągnie... Więc siedzę. I myślę. I coraz to głupsze rzeczy mi do głowy przychodzą.

Np. wymiennik spiralny pionowy do pompy ciepła. Skoro woda płytko, a w zimie nawet bardzo płytko, to czemu by nie zrobił studni kręgowej, powiedzmy 4m głębokości (2.5m wody) i nie dał tam wymiennika? 

1) temperatura stała cały rok ok 8°C - na ile to prawda? 
2) czy pompa ciepła będzie w stanie zamrozić tyle wody zakładając, że nie będzie wymuszonej wymiany? A jakby dał tam wodę z góry jakaś pompką?
3) jak przeliczyć długość wymiennika spiralnego pionowego na wymiennik spiralny poziomy? 
4) niestety pompa typu woda-woda odpada, bo podskórna to rdzawka i bym musiał najpierw ją uzdatnić, żeby wpuścić do pompy.


No i trochę bardziej przyziemna kwestia: instalacja elektryczna. Sami zrobimy, ale na co zwrócić uwagę? Jakieś haczyki? Co zrobić na "zaś"? Jakieś ciekawe rozwiązania, o których chłopaki w firmie niekoniecznie słyszeli?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Absurdalnie mało.


Powiem Ci, że jak tak sobie zerknęłam jeszcze raz na Twój projekt, to jestem w szoku, że masz lepszy wynik ode mnie  :big tongue: 

Napisz, jakie założenia przyjąłeś do obliczeń OZC.

Może powinnam jeszcze raz policzyć OZC, z dokładnymi danymi U okien, drzwi, z pianą PUR zamiast wełny na dachu, wyszłoby pewnie nieco lepiej. No i jeszcze zlikwidowałam 2 okna dachowe, a dołożyłam jedno pionowe  :cool: 
Chociaż, ja też swój wynik  EAH:31,1kWh/(m2•rok) uważam za dobry.
No ale ja mam jednak PF, zwartą bryłę i brak garażu. 
No nic, pozostaje mi tylko pogratulować, tak dobrego wyniku  :wink:  Tylko pamiętaj, że to tylko liczby na papierze i żeby uzyskać taki wynik w realu, trzeba się nieźle nagimnastykować  :wink: 
O ile to w ogóle możliwe??

----------


## ggdh

Ściany 25cm Termoton + 20cm 0.031. Chyba nie podałem, że pierwsza warstwa pustaków zasypana perlitem.
Dach podałem gorszy niż faktycznie będzie, ale jedno mniej okno.
Okna ciut gorsze niż faktycznie zainstalowałem.
Podłoga to teraz 20cm EPS chyba 0.038, na to chudziak i teraz 10cm czegoś pod wylewki będzie kładzione.


*Asolt* będzie mi robił projekt podłogówki, a do tego chyba jeszcze raz trzeba przeliczyć OZC z uwzględnieniem zmian, które zaszły po drodze  :yes: 

A wynik lepszy, bo 230m2 podłóg przy trochęe większej kubaturze.

----------


## ggdh

Obiecana "relacja" z układania podłogi strychu. Chociaż chyba tego relacją nazwać nie powinienem  :big grin: 


Najpierw sobie rozrysowałem układ jętek, a przypominam, że strych będzie pod kopertą, a nie dwuspadowym, więc jętki nie są równiutko jak krokwie, ale w kilku rzędach. Wszystko zwymiarowane z uwzględnieniem 5cm na grubość jętek. Później już tylko wybieranie desek o długości takiej, aby powstawało jak najmniej odpadów - ostatecznie tylko 1 taczki ścinek takich od 10 do 40cm, więc chyba nieźle  :cool: 

Zdjęcie kiepskie, bo ciemno było:


I efekt jest taki - też słabo widać  :cool: 


Nad faktycznymi schodami na poddasze będą rozkładane schody strychowe, a otwór gdzie teraz wystaje drabina będzie zakryty na sam koniec - to jedyne wygodne miejsce, gdzie mogłem ją przystawić.
Jak już ocieplę skosy, a na stryszku będzie 15cm wełny między krokwiami, to wtedy dam pionowe deseczki od podłogi stryszku do tych belek ponad nią, wyjdzie tego ok 18mb deseczek 60cm. Na wełnę folia paroizolacyjna i płyty GK bezpośrednio na krokwie (można tak?  :Confused: ).

----------


## karster

No i ładnie. Mnie też to czeka ale zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej zrobić podłogę stryszku po ociepleniu wełną poddasza? Nie będzie przypadkiem łatwiej kłaść wełnę od góry?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Mając podłogę nie muszę się martwić, że będę miał sam szczyt na 5m wysokości do ocieplenia  :cool:

----------


## karster

aa, czyli nie ocieplasz do stopodachu czy jak tam to się zwie tylko do kalenicy na pełną grubość ocieplenia? Ja zamierzam ocieplić dach/ stropodach ok 30cm wełny a od tego stropodachu (czy tam podłogi strychu/ sufitu poddasza) dać co najwyżej 5-10cm wełny między krokwie.

----------


## ggdh

Nie, nie całą grubość wełny. Sufit/strop nad poddaszem użytkowym będzie miał tyle wełny na ile pozwolą jętki, czyli 20cm. Natomiast skosy ponad tym sufitem/stropem, czyli np na strychu, będą ocieplone między jętkami za pomocą 15cm wełny.

Czyli reasumując cały dach (skosy), będą miały 15cm wełny między krokwiami aż po same kalenice, sufit/strop będzie miał 20cm wełny między jętkami, a skosy poddasza użytkowego jeszcze dodatkowo 15cm wełny podkrokwiowo. Na to folia paroszczelna i GK. 

Teraz dosłownie w tej chwili przyszło mi do głowy, że tam gdzie mam dach dwuspadowy, czyli w dwóch częściach domu, jak już ocieplę skosy do kalenicy i sufit między jętkami to będę miał wielki problem się tam wczołgać jakby zaszła taka potrzeba (kuna, szerszenie itp.). Jest tam pewnie mniej niż 1m między jętkami a kalenicą. Muszę tam wrzucić po dwie deski, żebym miał na czym się oprzeć podczas czołgania, bo pełzanie po samych jętkach, gdzie jeden fałszywy ruch i mam nogę wiszącą z sufitu w sypialni, nie do końca mi pasuje...

----------


## ggdh

W międzyczasie zleciłem Małżowince zapoznanie się z tematem pokrycia podłogi - muszę zdecydować co i gdzie, bo te informacje potrzebne są do projektu podłogówki. 

Otóż znalazła panele winylowe, których wcześniej nie brałem w ogóle pod uwagę, bo:

- 2017 rok, PRL to przeszłość tak jak i gumoleum,
- 3-5mm podłoga? 


Im więcej o nich czytam to tym bardziej się do nich przekonuję: 

+ dobre na ogrzewanie podłogowe, bo mają niezłe właściwości przewodzące,
+ tańsze niż podłoga dębowa / dobra deska 2/3-warstwowa,
+ jak najbardziej do ułożenia samemu,
+ wytrzymałość mechaniczna wyższa niż drewna,
+ wizualnie ciężkie do odróżnienia od drewna (w mojej obecnie ulubionej restauracji jest podłoga "drewniana", ale jakaś taka ciut inna w dotyku. Jest ciepła, a podłogówki nie ma, bo naokoło są grzejniki)

Ale:
- wymagają idealnego podłoża (muszę sprawdzić czy wszystkie czy tylko te klejone do wylewki)



Macie z nimi jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## Marek.M

> Macie z nimi jakieś doświadczenia?


Klej do nich dosyć drogi. Niestety po 2,5 roku zastosowany przeze mnie klej (Osakryl z Majstra) zaczął puszczać. Może jest to związane z tym, że szlichta która była pod spodem (jakieś 6-7mm) popękała (ja jej nie robiłem).
Ostatnio kleiłem te panele na płytę OSB. Rzeczywiście podłoże musi być równe. Nie wiem jakie chcesz kleić, ale wiem, że są takie łączone na pióro-wpust. Ja niestety musiałem takie na styk. Największy problem to utrzymać prostokątność. Przy większych powierzchniach może być trudno i zaczną się tworzyć szczeliny.

----------


## ggdh

Ano właśnie, z tym klejeniem może być problem, ale chyba bym raczej się nastawiał na CLICKi, jakiś cienki podkład pod nie. Gdzieś przeczytałem, że panele są wycinane laserowo i bardzo dobrze trzymają wymiary. Zawsze można dać krzyż pisakiem na środku pokoju od jakiegoś lasera i układać od środka do ścian, łatwiej by zgubił szczelinę.


Oczywiście nie chcę robić takich paneli w całym domu, myślałem o poddaszu, a o pokojach dziecka (dzieci) na pewno.

----------


## Marek.M

> Ano właśnie, z tym klejeniem może być problem, ale chyba bym raczej się nastawiał na CLICKi, jakiś cienki podkład pod nie. Gdzieś przeczytałem, że panele są wycinane laserowo i bardzo dobrze trzymają wymiary. Zawsze można dać krzyż pisakiem na środku pokoju od jakiegoś lasera i układać od środka do ścian, łatwiej by zgubił szczelinę.
> 
> 
> Oczywiście nie chcę robić takich paneli w całym domu, myślałem o poddaszu, a o pokojach dziecka (dzieci) na pewno.


Jaki podkład? Wtedy jak je przykleisz? Wymiary trzymają. Bardziej chodzi o to, że jak już zaczniesz, tak musisz potem kolejne kleić, właściwie nie ma miejsca na "zgubienie" czegoś. Ważne, żeby zaczynając dobrze zablokować pierwsze położone, żeby do nich dociskać. Ja układałem nie za dużo maks 10m2 w jednym kawałku. Chociaż w sumie jak się dobrze zacznie, to potem już idzie. Tylko tak jak pisałem, kleiłem na styk (pewnie trudniejsze), a nie na click.

----------


## ggdh

No podkład, bo to byłyby te nie na klej, ale na pióro-wpust. Dla samoroba zdecydowanie lepsza opcja niż klejenie. 

Poza tym ludzie narzekają, że na klej to podłoga nic nie amortyzuje i czuć w piętach  :yes:  a nawet te kilka mm podkładu powinno pomóc jak i przy panelach zwykłych.

Nie znam się, tak tylko sobie gdybam  :cool:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Podłoga tzw. winylowa jak każda wykładzina potrzebuje bardzo gładkiego podłoża. 
Nie koniecznie wypoziomowanego ,  ale równego i gładkiego , ponieważ przez swoją strukturę pokaże każdy kamyk i nierówność podłoża.

Moim zdaniem wszystkie podłogi powinno się kleić do podłoża , ale na klej specjalistyczny przeznaczony do konkretnego materiału ( Osakryl z Majstra nie należy do klejów specjalistycznych ). Np. Uzin , Sika, Mapei.
Okładzina zewnętrzna posadzki betonowej jak winyl, parkiet itp.itd nie ma nic do amortyzacji. Amortyzację "tworzy" się w podkładzie czyli buduje się ruszt drewniany zamiast wylewki betonowej.  No chyba , że podłoga tzw pływająca wybrzuszy się na 5 cm wtedy jest miękko  :smile: 

A tak w ogóle to lubię tradycyjne okładziny ( naturalne ) . Te wszystkie wynalazki mają piękne opisy o trwałości , ekologii , a po czasie okazuje się , że to wszystko lipa i nie ma komu złożyć reklamacji.

----------


## ggdh

Podłogi podłogami, a tu wielkimi krokami zbliża się ELEKTRYK!

Zacząłem myśleć nad obwodami i mi wyszło tak:

*3-fazy*
1	pompa ciepła
2	płyta indukcyjna
3	na zewnątrz domu gniazdko techniczne
4      kominek elektryczny (ale chyba aż 3 faz nie potrzebuje)


*230V	*
Gniazdka:

Parter
1	Kuchnia	  - piekarnik
2	Kuchnia	  - Lodówka + zmywarka
4	Kuchnia	  - Reszta gniazdek
5	pom. gosp. - WM, odkurzacz, inne
6	pom. gosp. - pralka + suszarka
7      salon_1      - TV, amplituner, dekoder, konsola, itp.
8	Salon_2	   - reszta salon, jadalnia, korytarz, wiatrołap
9	Łazienka mała
10    gabinet_1   - komputer / drukarki
11    gabinet_1  - akwarium
12    gabinet_2  - komputer / ploter

Poddasze
13	Łazienka główna
14	gniazdka piętro_1	- sypialnia główna, garderoba, schody
15	gniazdka piętro_2	- pokoje dzieci
16    poddasze  - gniazdko
17    rolety parter+poddasze 8szt

Zewnątrz
18	taras
19	gniazdko lub gniazdka techniczne
20    wiatka na samochody
21    brama

Światła	
22	Parter_1	      - Kotłownia, pom. gosp., garaż, gabinet_1, gabinet_2, łazienka mała
23	Parter_2	      - Salon, kuchnia, wiatrołap, korytarz
24	Poddasze      - Łazienka główna
25	Poddasze      - 3 pokoje, garderoba, korytarz, schody
26	Zewnątrz	      - światła zewnątrz na elewacji
27    Zewnątrz       - lampy ogrodowe / chodnikowe


Ma to sens? Chyba przy takiej liczbie obwodów zrobi się skrzynkę również na poddaszu.

----------


## ggdh

Ale że znowu wszystko gites, że nikt nic?  :Confused: 


Wrzucę w instalacjach, może tam...

----------


## annatulipanna

Chyba w miarę ok, ale dla mnie mało to czytelne  :wink: 

Ja z elektryką leciałam wg tabelki:

1. gniazda
2. włączniki oświetlenia
3. oświetlenie wpusty
4. alarm
5. przyłącze 3-fazowe
6. termostat
7. domofon
8. internet
9. telewizja

W excelu pięknie opisane każde pomieszczenie  :wink: 

I tak dla przykładu:

SALON:
1. gniazda - 6
2. włączniki oświetlenia - 4
3. oświetlenie wpusty - 4
4. alarm - 2
5. przyłącze 3-fazowe - 0
6. termostat - 1
7. domofon - 0
8. internet - 2
9. telewizja - 1 

W pierwszym etapie takie były ustalenia, przed rozprowadzeniem kabli w budynku  :wink: 

Później, po tynkach przeszliśmy z elektrykiem cały dom z ową listą, w celu dopisania ilości i rodzaju łączników, ramek i gniazd. Mam wszystko szczegółowo rozpisane i mogę dobierać sobie konkretne zestawy do poszczególnych pomieszczeń.
Ot tyle  :wink:  Powodzenia  :bye: 

Aha... Ja też mam dwie skrzynki (na parterze i na piętrze). Zdecydowanie wygodniej i estetyczniej  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Mało czytelne, bo to tylko obwody bez wyróżnienia ilości punktów  :yes:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Mało czytelne, bo to tylko obwody bez wyróżnienia ilości punktów


No fakt  :wink: 
Ja się specjalnie obwodami nie zajmowałam. Ale w kuchni zastrzegłam, żeby gniazda, te dodatkowe, ponad blatem, nie były na jednym obwodzie, tylko przynajmniej na dwóch. W obecnej kuchni mamy na jednym obwodzie i nie możemy dwóch czajników włączyć jednocześnie, bo korki wywala. Upierdliwe to strasznie. A ja takich dodatkowych gniazdek w kuchni mam przynajmniej 6. Także narobiłam sporo obwodów w domu. Stąd dwie skrzynki rozdzielnicowe  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Rób jedną dużą rozdzielnicę, nie baw się w dodatkowe na piętra  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Rób jedną dużą rozdzielnicę, nie baw się w dodatkowe na piętra


A ja uważam że przy domu z poddaszem dwie rozdzielnie są lepsze, wygodniejsze i tańsze. Jezeli robisz sam to tym bardziej. Na górze raczej nie będzie nic prądożernego ani 3-fazowego więc między rozdzielniami kabel 3x6 w zupełności wystarczy. Chyba że rozdzielnia na górze była by tuż nad rozdzielnią na dole to wtedy można się zastanowić nad sensem dwóch, bo na kablach dużo nie zaoszczędzisz a i roboty też nie dużo więcej bo jakimś przepustem puszczasz tylko kable w dół.

----------


## karster

Seba 3x6? To piętro zalecasz łączyć w trójkąt? I to bez ochronnego?  :big tongue:  wystarczy pewnie 5x4mm. Ja też się zastanawiam nad ewentualnym rozdzieleniem rozdzielni ale raczej wolę zrobić jedną duzą. Odległość miedzy rozdzielnicami wyniosła by u mnie ok  2-5m. Na górze będę miał srednio ok 12obwodow (6pomieszczen x2 bo swiatlo i gniazda osobno) dojdzie jeszcze pralka i strych czyli 15 obwodów. Gdybym mial oszczędzić po 5mb przewodzie na obwód to zaoszczedzil bym ok 75mb, srednio po 2,1zl/mb (3x1,5=1,6zl 3x2,5=2,6zl) ~150zl, do tego nieduża rozdzielnica za ok 50zl + sam przewód 5x4 5mb+ zapas minimum metr =6mb*9zl =54zl czyli oszczędności rzędu 46zł. Jak dam jedną dużą to łatwiej będzie mi sie pobawic w jakąś wlasną logikę/elektronike do tego.

Jaki alarm? Jakaś integra? Mi się spodobała integra 128-wrl ale nie jestem pewien wyboru. Nie znam sie a pierwsze po oknach co chcę zrobic to alarm.

Aa, w pom gospodarczym moze warto reku dac na osobny obwód by może móc go sterować nadrzednie z pominieciem jego sterownika?
Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

O widzisz, o alarmie to w ogóle nie pomyślałem. Jakie to kable prowadzi się do czujek w oknach? I czy coś jeszcze trzeba rozprowadzić? Jakieś czujniki ruchu? Jak to ogarnąć?

----------


## karster

Doczytałem na szybko, ze nie powinno się używać skrętki (UTP itp) do czujników. Należy używać przewodów YTDY 4/6/8X0,5. Ile żył to jeszcze nie wiem. Przymiotnik "alarmowy" występuje zarówno przy 4, 6ciu czy 8śmiu żyłach. Różnica w cenie oczywiście istnieje więc może warto dokładnie przeanalizować temat konkretnych czujek. Nie wiem czy jest sens kombinowac i np do okna pociągnąć 8x0.5 a od niego rozdzielać na pojedyncze czujniki (np kilka kontaktronów). Myślę, że nie warto tutaj oszczędzać na kablach i każda czujka niech ma jednolity przewód. Chyba, że faktycznie wspólne czujniki mogą być łączone bez przeciwwskazań ale wątpię bo obecnie stosuje się rezystory parametryczne. 
Przeczucie podpowiada mi, że 6żył wystarczy ale jak będą jakieś bardziej wypaśne czujniki to może i faktycznie potrzebne będzie 8 żył.

----------


## rafhi

A tak zapytam czy ktoś planuje jakieś "inteligentne" instalacje ? Czy ggdh dajesz jakieś skrętki na przyszłość w ściany ?

----------


## karster

Ja takową rozważam. Chciałem robić każdy punkt swietlny na przekaźnikach. Profilaktycznie ciągnąć przewód 3x1.5 (ew 3x1.0 bo po co takie grube dla led'ow) od rozdzielnicy przez puszkę włącznika z zapasem w puszce aż do lampy oraz skrętke od puszki włącznika do rozdzielnicy. Wtedy można zrobić albo klasyczną instalacje albo coś ynteligentnego  :smile:  z tym, że myslałem u użyciu przekaźników takich jak uzywam na codzień w pracy np relpol'a bo tanie i bezawarjne i mocne a dopiero po chwili natchnienie mnie spotkało czemu to ludzie uzywają drogich bistabilnych... ( bo prądu nie zjadają tak jak te małe potworki relpola po 3-5W kazdy). 

Kilka pomysłow do zrealizowania
1) sterowanie roletami (czasowe/względem naświetlenia/ew temperatury/ z alarmu)
2) sterowanie wybranymi gniazdkami stałego poboru (zmywarka, tv router, pralka itp) by można było oszczędzać zużycie energii/ eliminowac negatywne skutki wi-fi
3) sterowanie swiatłem. Zamiast robić w salonie włacznik zespolony 4x2 (czy po prostu 8 włącznikow do różnych punktów świetlnych) można dać jeden włącznik podwójny dzwonkowy i oprogramowac go w prosty sposób: krótkie naciśnięcie = wł/wylacz wybrane ostatnio punkty swietlne, długie przytrzymanie= zmiana kombinacji oswietlenia. Dwa przyciski moglyby miec inne funkcje, np jeden do głownych źródeł swiatła a drugi do dekoracyjnych.
4) czujniki ruchu, tu problem bo chciałbym to bezpiecznie połączyc z alarmem tak by np swiatlo działało automatycznie a jednocześnie nie stracić funkcjonalność alarmu.

Co by tu jeszcze?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Kuchnia indukcyjna to zazwyczaj dwie pojedyncze fazy. Nie trzeba puszczać na 3F.
Zaplanuj wydzielony obwód na alarm.
Ja oświetlenie planuję sterować przez wifi z wykorzystaniem panelu ściennego, pilota czy telefonu.
Nie ciągnąłem czujek do okien, bo wyszedłem z założenia, że opędzę kwestię detekcji intruza 2-3 czujkami ruchu w strategicznych miejscach domu. Może niesłusznie... forum/życie zweryfikuje  :smile:

----------


## aiki

W oknach są dobre jeśli przy załączonym alarmie chcesz poruszać się swobodnie po domu.

----------


## ggdh

Temat domu inteligentnego jest mi zupełnie obcy i nawet nie wiem od czego mam zacząć  :cool:

----------


## karster

Myślę że jeśli chcesz zacząć to zrób to szybko bo przecież elektryk wpadnie do Ciebie niedługo. Tak btw, samemu nie chcesz sie pobawic/ brak czasu?

PS. Grzejesz czyms? Pozatykaleś szpary nad murłatą?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Nie zatykałem i nie zamierzam. "Elektryk" to moi współpracownicy / pracownicy Teścia  :cool: , więc chyba ogarniemy. Z tym inteligentnym domem to chociaż wrzućcie co i jak i gdzie i dlaczego i po co?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie zatykałem i nie zamierzam. "Elektryk" to moi współpracownicy / pracownicy Teścia , więc chyba ogarniemy. Z tym inteligentnym domem to chociaż wrzućcie co i jak i gdzie i dlaczego i po co?


Tak na serio to jeżeli nie masz o tym pojęcie to tego nie ogarniecie  :wink:  to nie jest tak że połączysz sobie dwa kabelki i bedzie chulać  :wink:  albo inwestujesz w gotowy system, albo robisz coś po swojemu, a to trzeba mieć pomysł i pojęcie. Jeżeli nie wiesz a mocno chcesz to porób sobie osobne obwody do odbiorników którymi chciałbyś sterować, a później się bedziesz martwił jak to zrobić  :wink: 
BTW najelpszą opcją dla laików którzy chcieli by mieć trochę gadżetów w domu jest Philips HUE, nie jest tanie ale w porównaniu do innych systemów jest. Montaż i konfiguracja dziecinnie prosta a właściwie jej nie ma, podłączasz klik klik i działa, za możliwość ściemniania i rozjaśniania + zmiana kolorów ostatecznie nie płaci się tak dużo, a i tv z ambilight można podłączyć i jest fajny efekt.

----------


## ggdh

Nie miałem na myśli, że mi ogarną "smart dom", bo w to akurat _bardzo_ wątpię  :cool:   tylko ogólnie zrobią co będę chciał z obwodami / rozdzielniami.

Zastanawiam się tylko czy mi "smart" jest na coś tak naprawdę potrzebne... Rolety radiowe, więc pod jednym pilotem/prztyczkiem, jakiś panel do klimatu w domu. No i tyle. A oświetlenie? Nie rusza mnie to aż tak. Nagłośnienie? Wierzę w ampli i 2x kolumny podłogowe. LAN? No będzie UTPka w pokojach i pewnie szafka serwerowa w moim gabinecie. 

Ale żeby mi gotowało kawę na zawołanie albo lodówka wysyłała mi SMSy czego brakuje? Eee...  :wink:

----------


## e_gregor

Co do inteligentnego domu mam bardzo podobne przemyślenia. Dobrze rozmieszczone włączniki światła żeby ich nie szukać i nie spacerowac do nich, Włącznik zmierzchowy do oświetlenia domu z zewnątrz. Napęd do bramy garażowej sterowany pilotem. Wsio

----------


## ggdh

Dobra, a jakbym jednak chciał "future proof" naszą chałupę to jakie kable mam podciągnąć i gdzie?

----------


## ggdh

Aha, jeszcze zapytam jakie kable idą do zasilania silników w roletach? Standardowe 3x1.5? Byłem w składzie, w którym brałem okna - *z reklamacją* - i pracownik był na 99% pewny, że właśnie 3x1.5. 

Co do ich sterowania to silniki radiowe - w sumie będą 3 piloty: jeden zbiorczy na cały dom i po jednym na każde drzwi balkonowe / tarasowe.

A reklamacja? Ano woda wyszła na jednym parapecie, pod największym oknem. Widocznie jak podparli z jednej strony parapet klinami to w środku szerokości otworu okiennego nie dolega idealnie do profilu okna. Mają podjechać i poprawić jeszcze w tym roku. 

Niby to bzdura, bo jest tej wody 2mm w jednym z przetłoczeń parapetu i po elewacji i parapecie z zewnątrz nie będzie po niej śladu, ale w końcu zapłaciłem  :roll eyes:

----------


## B_i_U

> Zastanawiam się tylko czy mi "smart" jest na coś tak naprawdę potrzebne... Rolety radiowe, więc pod jednym pilotem/prztyczkiem, jakiś panel do klimatu w domu. No i tyle. A oświetlenie? Nie rusza mnie to aż tak. Nagłośnienie? Wierzę w ampli i 2x kolumny podłogowe. LAN? No będzie UTPka w pokojach i pewnie szafka serwerowa w moim gabinecie. 
> 
> Ale żeby mi gotowało kawę na zawołanie albo lodówka wysyłała mi SMSy czego brakuje? Eee...


Ja w ogóle nie mogę zrozumieć po co to wszystko. Mało tego, mi by to bardziej przeszkadzało niż pomagało. Zbyt skomplikowany system to zły system. Takie coś cieszy przez pierwszy tydzień jak chcemy się popisać przed sąsiadką  :wink: . Średnio też rozumiem sens rolet i odkurzacza centralnego. Ale kto co lubi...

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ggdh

Rolet? Mieszkając w Niemczech miałem kilka lat najlepszego snu od dzieciństwa - bo absolutne ciemności temu sprzyjają. Pomijam aspekt izolacyjności.

----------


## B_i_U

Izolacyjność. Kaseta to dodatkowy mostek ciepła, a minimalnie polepszona izolacja okna. Nakłady pewnie będą zwracać się ze 30lat albo dłużej. Poza tym zasuwacie to chyba tylko w nocy, bo nie wyobrażam sobie siedzieć w ciemnicy za dnia. Nie po to robicie takie mega okna żeby zasłaniać światło.
Żaluzje (np. fasadowe) do mnie przemawiają ponieważ pozwalają na regulację światła nie tracąc powierzchni okna.

Oczywiście to tylko moje skromne zdanie. Kto co lubi...

P.S. Ja tam lubię popatrzyć sobie na gwiazdy.

----------


## karster

Pewnie że, spanie jest najlepsze gdy jest ciemno całkowicie. Poza tym, gdy jest jasno to nie wydziela się melatonina. Akurat w mojej sypialni (u chłopaków dość podobnie) będzie ciemno. Więc i gwiazdy bedzie można oglądać. Teraz za to mieszkam na wysokim parterze w bloku wiec z obu stron mam latarnie. Nawet wewnętrzne rolty nie dają rady.
Co do ynteligentych domów, mało takich jest. Zapalanie swiateł, sterowanie roletami itd itp z tabletu to jakaś chora sprawa. Już to widzę, wstaje zaspany o 7 rano, jest ciemno bo rolety opuszczone no i szukam tabletu by podnieść rolety i zapalić swiatlo. Potem z tabletem chodzę po domu by wszystko nim włączac i wyłączać bo przecież chociażby rolety podniosą sie same nieco później... co za szajs! Bynajmniej nie o takie funkcje mam chodzi. Wyznacznikiem jest wygoda i bezobsługowość. 
Odkurzacz u mie bedzien nawet jak braknie kasy te 4tys na beam'a to instalację zrobie jakąś tanią i podłączę na początku zwykly przemyslowy z lidla za 250zl  :smile:  cisza i brak kurzu/zapachu w domu przy odkurzaniu do mnie przemawia.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

> Co do ynteligentych domów, mało takich jest. Zapalanie swiateł, sterowanie roletami itd itp z tabletu to jakaś chora sprawa. Już to widzę, wstaje zaspany o 7 rano, jest ciemno bo rolety opuszczone no i szukam tabletu by podnieść rolety i zapalić swiatlo. Potem z tabletem chodzę po domu by wszystko nim włączac i wyłączać bo przecież chociażby rolety podniosą sie same nieco później... co za szajs! Bynajmniej nie o takie funkcje mam chodzi. Wyznacznikiem jest wygoda i bezobsługowość.


No właśnie, często wygląda to tak jak opisałeś z tym tabletem.
Ja np. mam za dużo wyłączników do lamp, kinkietów itp. Czasami żeby coś włączyć robimy to metodą na "chybił trafił". Ściemniacze? Jak chcę mieć nastrój to wystarczy światło z kominka, ambilight z telewizora lub jeden mały kinkiet. Alarm? Żebym musiał jechać przez całe miasto bo mi go kot uruchomi. No dobra, jakiś planuję (obwodowy) + monitoring ale na żadnych ciołków z agencji ochrony się nigdy nie zgodzę. To przed nimi ludzi powinni chronić. Ze zabezpieczeniami jest tak, że bardziej można sobie życie uprzykrzyć niż złodziejowi. 




> Odkurzacz u mie bedzien nawet jak braknie kasy te 4tys na beam'a to instalację zrobie jakąś tanią i podłączę na początku zwykly przemyslowy z lidla za 250zl  cisza i brak kurzu/zapachu w domu przy odkurzaniu do mnie przemawia.


To tak jak z filtrami do rekuperatora. Ludzie kupują filtry klasy G4, F5, F6... żeby wyłapywało nawet alergeny a później wychodzi się z domu i organizm nie ma na nie odporności. Podczas odczulania (u lekarza) specjalnie podają alergeny.
Odkurzacz centralny zaburza pracę wentylacji mech., a ciepełko jest wysysane np. do piwnicy. Dla mnie to kolejny system mogący się zepsuć. Z tego co ludzie piszą cała instalacja kosztuje trochę więcej niż 4 tys.

Ja tam lubię wydawać pieniądze ale muszę mieś pewność, że mi się to przyda a nie będzie zawadzać. Ponadto chciałbym jeszcze zwiedzić trochę świata  :smile: .

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ggdh

Z tym odkurzaczem to nie do końca rozumiem:

1) zestaw instalacyjny to pewnie z 600 z gniazdkami na np. mój dom + jednostka za 3-4kPLN. Chcesz płacić ekipie to Cię zgolą na 12kPLN. Za to samo.
2) jak już masz alergię to alergenów chcesz się pozbyć, a centralny ma wyrzutnię na zewnątrz. Zostają poprochy w pojemniku.


A rolety zamykasz w nocy, bo... jest przecież zimniej?  :Confused:

----------


## karster

No właśnie, poza ceną ten odkurzacz martwi mnie w odniesieniu do rekuperacji. Z drugiej strony sama rekuperacja też mnie martwi bo jak w łazience jest mocny wyciąg to niby jak w niej utrzymać wyższą temeraturę? Będzie ciężko samym zagęszczeniem podłogówki.

PS. ggdh, jakie rurki do reku chcesz kupic? Patrzylem na,allegro i są różne srednice wewnętrznne tych pe flexów 75mm...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## rafhi

Panowie ale z tym wstaniem wcześniej niż wasz inteligent przewiduje to chyba nie ma problemu - robi się coś na styl szybkiego startu na waszym phonie.... nie wiem jak wy ale jak ja wstaje to pierwsze co sprawdzam godzine na telefonie więc nie jest wg. mnie problemem zrobić sobie "skrót" i zastosować scene typu - odblokuj wszystko itp  :wink:  

Podrzucam panowie link do gościa ktory trochę działa na temacie inteligentnego domu - moze było ale może nie wszyscy widzieli

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRL...HRySjdGRVH9Kmw

Co do wifi uważam za ryzykowne zabawy z siecią wifi - włamanie do takiej sieci jest prostsze i ktoś "kumaty" może nam np otworzyć bramę  :wink: 

Co do philips hue to tylko zabawaka z inteligencją nie ma to nic wspólnego - to właśnie taka mała rzecz do pochwalenia się przed sąsiadem "patrz jak mi się zmieniają światełka'

Wydaje mi się że każdy z Nas ma różne oczekiwania co do systemu, pewne funkcje wydają się zbędne pewne funkcje sa dla tzw. freaków  :wink: 
No bo niektórzy lubią np przeglądać wykresy zużycia prądu niektórych urządzeń i jarać się tymi wykresami  :wink:  

Ja planuje położenie przewodu który pozowoli mi w przyszłości na powolne rozkminianie co z  czym do czego - teraz na etapie budowy nie mam do tego głowy ale myślę ze pozniej znajdzie się ten wolny czas i zacznę coś działać a głupio by było pózniej pluć sobie w brodę że się czegoś nie zrobiło.

Z moich przemyśleń co do systemów inteligentych uważam za przydatne takie funkcje jak::

- zarządzanie roletami ( jak ktoś posiada) 
- sceny świetlne ( ciekawe efekty gdy np robimy sobie wieczorek z filmem czy coś bardziej romantico)
- zarzadzanie zraszaczami z badaniem wilgotności ściółki - dla wymagających mini stacja meteo jako dodatek
- czujniki otwarcia drzwi, okien
- czujniki ppoż
- kamery
- zdalne zarządzanie temperaturą w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach - przydatne jeśli chcemy trochę ekonomicznie podejśc do sprawy
- odcięcie obwodów i ich zasilania

Pomyślcie czy nie było by przydatne zdalne odcięcie gniazdka na którym jest podłączone żelazko którego zapomnieliście odłączyć ? Włączenie ekspresu do kawy gdy rano wstajecie - schodzicie do kuchni i świeża kawa już jest  :smile:  Pierdoły ale jednak ułatwiają życie

Tak na przyszłość przydatne się moze okazać odcięcie zasilania w pokoju  niegrzecznego syna/córki  :wink:  pomijając odpowiednie bezpieczniki  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

I jeszcze wrócę do odkurzacza centralnego i zakłócenia działania WM, bo coś mi nie pasowało.

Pierwsza z brzegu jednostka jaką znalazłem w necie (Beam SC 355 Platinum) ma:

- moc max. poniżej 2kW
- max przepływ powietrza 61.7 L/s, załóżmy 50 L/s w realiach nielaboratoryjnych
- 50*60s=3 m3/min
- 15 minut odkurzania to 45m3 powietrza

Reku w te 15 minut przepuści przez siebie (w moim przypadku) 500/4= 125m3.


Myślę, że 2-3 razy w tygodniu zakłócenie pracy reku na 15 minut na tym poziomie jest *całkowicie* pomijalne. Zwłaszcza, że jak coś przypalę w kuchni, a potem pójdę na nr 2 do kibelka to pewnie i tak będę podkręcał reku na max na krótką chwilę  :roll eyes:

----------


## sebcioc55

Przewody do rolet to 4x1,5 (góra, dół, neutralny i ochronny).
Instalacja odkurzacza to  u mnie całość 442 zł - w tym dwie automatyczne szufelki do kuchni i wiatrołapu, zostało mi z tego trochę rur u i kształtek. Pracochłonność to może 1,5h na całość. Takie odkurzanie to nie dosyć że jest bezgłośne (z dobrze umiejscowioną jednostką centralną), to i nie ma mieszania powietrza z kurzem i nic nie śmierdzi jak po standardowym odkurzaniu, zaraz ktoś powie że filtry w odkurzaczu i takie tam, ja zawsze czuje odkurzanie nawet po kupnie nowego odkurzacza, po prostu mnie to drażni więc musiał teraz być centralny. O zakłócaniu WM raczej nie myślcie, to tak jak z oddychaniem ścian  :wink:  jest coś na rzeczy ale raczej pomijalne.
Ja rolety uważam za dobry wynalazek, z tym spaniem to fakt, ja osobiście jak jest całkowicie ciemno to bez budzika budzę się duużo później  :wink:  tak jakoś to działa. W lato fajną opcją jest też od strony gdzie akurat świeci słońce "przymknięcie" rolet tak aby były pomiędzy nimi szparki które wpuszczają światło, kto ma ten wie o co chodzi.
No i tutaj zacznę o "inteligentnej instalacji", nie chciałem się rozpisywać bo zaraz tutaj dorobimy *ggdh* pare ładnych stron spamu. Takie rolety mogą się rozsuwać wpuszczając światło do pokoju pare minut przed nastawionym budzikiem. Ja tak mam, budzik nastawiany Alexą za pomocą echo dot, roleta wpuszcza minimalne światło 10 min przed budzikiem i się otwiera co minutę co raz bardziej. Mnie już to budzi że robi się jaśniej i nie mam tego uczucia że mnie coś razi. Testowałem wiele rozwiązań i to jest najlepsze. Nie można przesadzić z otwieraniem rolety bo mimo ze silniki mam ciche to potrafią obudzić.
Kolejna sprawa z roletami to przymykanie konkretnej rolety w zależności od pory dnia i roku, można to obliczyć i wiedzieć gdzie jest słońce w tym czasie i przysłonić konkretne rolety - genialne w redukowaniu przegrzewania pomieszczeń. U mnie działa, niestety mam coś napsute i roleta potrafi się sama podnieść wtedy kiedy nie trzeba no i nie mam czujnika nasłonecznienia - więc używam tego tylko w lipcu i sierpniu, tzn używałem dopiero w te wakacje  :wink: 
Dom inteligentny to nie jest smartfon czy tablet, czy rolety czy tam żadne alarmy, kamery czy nawadnianie. To system który robi pewne podstawowe rzeczy za Ciebie tak jakbyś Ty to miał zrobić ułatwiając życie i umożliwiając robienie innych rzeczy w tym czasie. Oczywiście można się też chwalić sąsiadce  :wink:  Ja dążę aby wszystko się działo samo, oświetlenie, rolety, ogrzewanie, wentylacja, bramy, alarm, dzwonki, budziki. Zawsze to chciałem i powoli to realizuje, jednak po części musiałem pójść na skróty bo trzeba było się wprowadzić no i wieczny brak czasu, ale jak już wszystko będzie gotowe to opiszę na pewno w swoim dzienniku.
Jest milion rzeczy które można sobie wymyślić, tylko trzeba chociaż na etapie budowy przewidzieć okablowanie aby móc później to wykorzystać bez rycia ścian.
Prosta sprawa jak już opisane rolety, koreluje się to wszystko z budzikiem, co np może podkręcać ogrzewanie czy dmuchnąć klimą w kuchnio-salonie bo rano po toalecie idzie tam większośc ludzi, włączyć radio, odpalić pompke od cyrkulacji aby mieć ciepłą wodę bez czekania, odpalić maty grzejne w łazience żeby w nogi nie pizgało. Wiem że to są wszystko wymysły i rzeczy zbędne, no ale nie oszukujmy się, rzeczy zajebiste  :wink:  każdy z nas mógł kupić mieszkanie w bloku, tam też można mieszkać, więc po co nam domy? - to na takiej samej zasadzie.
To wszystko jest mega pod warunkiem że działa prawidłowo  :smile:  a takie złożone komercyjne systemy wg mojej wiedzy nie istnieją, więc kto chce to mieć rzeźbi sam, co nie zawsze działa w 100% tak jak tego byśmy chcieli, co najgorsze, może nigdy tak nie zadziałać  :wink: 

sorry ggdh za elaborat ale czułem, że muszę więcej napisać w tym temacie  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

No weź... Dobrze, że napisałeś co można jeszcze wycisnąć z takiego domu, bo nikt wcześniej o tych rzeczach nie pisał.

Więc załóżmy, że kiedyś się doedukuję i co ważniejsze znajdę czas i chęci na kontynuowanie dłubania. Co i gdzie mam położyć?

----------


## sebcioc55

To nie jest tak że jest na to jedna receptura. Hmm .. możesz wydzielić osobny obwód gwarantowany, czyli zasilany z UPS, czyli tam gdzie chciałbyś mieć zawsze napięcie np podczas awarii. Ja mam do takiego obwodu podłączoną całą elektronikę i sterowanie, w każdym pokoju mam takie jedno gniazdko + lodówka i całe oświetlenie. Ja mieszkam na wsi i tutaj często "zabierają światło"  :wink:  Oprócz standardowych osobnych przewodów do urządzeń z dużą mocą możesz też przewidzieć  całkiem osobny kabel do PC żeby podłączyć podlicznik i ją sprawdzać ile tego prądu konsumuje. Pociągnij okablowanie 4x2x0,5 do alarmu (nie mylić ze skrętką) czyli czujek, do kontraktonów w oknach też możesz chociaż tam wystarczą dwie żyły. To nie jest tak jak Bartek pisze że kot uruchamia alarm  :wink:  , lepsze czujki mają możliwość pomijania zwierząt do 15kg, sprawdzałem i to prawda. Ja bym rzucił też taki dwużyłowy cieniutki kabel do każdych drzwi, daje to duże możliwości później. No i oświetlenie - tutaj już musiałbyś wiedzieć co chcesz mieć żeby puścić odpowiednie kable, możesz zrobić standardowo na razie, ale do każdego włącznika skrętkę 8x0,5 no i kazdy obwód świetlny osobno do rozdzielni. Do tego czujniki, natężenia oświetlenia, ruchu, zalania - do tego wszystkiego wystarczy skrętka. O domofonach i bramach nie muszę pisać. Nie wiem co później planujesz, jaka topologia więc tak ogólnie napisałem, to nic odkrywczego. 
BTW pociągnij skrętkę od rekuperatora do miejsca gdzie będziesz chciał mieć od niego sterownik, bo dużo ludzi o tym zapomina. Tak samo jak lepszy reku to ma np tryb boost uruchamiany osobnym przyciskiem np w łazience po prysznicu czy dwójce  :wink:  tam też możesz dociągnąć do włącznika skrętkę od reku.

----------


## rafhi

Popieram w całości to co sebcio napisał, z takiej jednej końcowej uwagi - z życia wzięte - automatycy z mojej firmy uzbrajali kiedyś obiekt przemysłowy w czujki alarmowe i centralkę satela....po pewnym czasie wyskakiwały alarmy że ktoś wszedł - a rzeczywiście nikogo nie było. Okazalo się że w okolicach czujnika ruchu grasowała ...mysz...i pomimo zastosowania sprzętu który wychwytuje ruch coś powyżej 15 kg to okazało się że jak myszka centralnie wejdzie w czujnik to czujnik odczyta to jako coś wielkiego  :wink:  - rada - dobre rozmieszczenie czujników zapobiega takim problemom  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

To u mnie jak jeszcze nie miałem sufitów alarm się załączał przez wlatujące ptaki... po przestawieniu czujek na >15kg już ich nie łapały. Z resztą w normalnym życiu po domu nie biegają myszy ani nie latają ptaki  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

> PS. ggdh, jakie rurki do reku chcesz kupic? Patrzylem na,allegro i są różne srednice wewnętrznne tych pe flexów 75mm...



WM będę ogarniał z kumplem, który pracuje w firmie went / klim / reku. Ustaliliśmy, że rury będą miały średnicę 50mm, bo łatwiej będzie ogarnąć ocieplenie stropu i będzie mniej rzeźbienia w styro (daję 2x5cm).


EDYTKA:


Zacząłem orientować się w kolejnych etapach robót i rozmieszczeniem gratów różnych:






- na chwilę obecną będą dwie rozdzielnie (a nawet rozdzielnica  :cool: ), z czego na górze zdecydowanie mniejsza

- położenie PCi chyba nie za bardzo mogę zmienić, chociaż planowałem postawić w rogu przy drzwiach wyjściowych

- CWU wstępnie jakiś Kospel 300L

- rozdzielacze podłogówek jak na rzutach (na górze w zabudowie GK, bo i tak chcę zamaskować komin i słup więźby)

- człowiek był głupi i robił kanalizację według projektu. Teraz będzie sporo dłubania, żeby wyjść z pionami w górnej łazience tak jak sobie zaplanowaliśmy. 100zł / punkt + materiał

- wylewki jak już pisałem to 11zł/m2 sama robocizna, będzie tego ok 235m2

- tynki maszynowe to 18-20zł/m2 z materiałem, będzie tego ok 535m2 wraz z sufitem na parterze

- elewacja zewnętrzna to ok 215m2 = 43m3 styro 20cm. Ze względu na prognozy, że kolejny rok ma być tak gorący jak 2016 to chyba elewacje trzeba będzie zrobić jak najwcześniej - tak czy tak muszę od zewnątrz podejść z elewacją do pokrycia dachu, żeby zacząć ocieplanie poddasza

- ocieplenie poddasza po wylewkach / tynkach / i co najmniej uszczelnieniu nad murłatami.


Pewnie będę ten plan modyfikował co tydzień  :big grin:

----------


## B_i_U

> To u mnie jak jeszcze nie miałem sufitów alarm się załączał przez wlatujące ptaki... po przestawieniu czujek na >15kg już ich nie łapały. Z resztą w normalnym życiu po domu nie biegają myszy ani nie latają ptaki


Oprócz kota (3kg) mam jeszcze psa (21kg)  :wink: . Chyba mam w miarę normalne życie, a ostatnio słapałem w domu dwie myszy  :smile: .




> WM będę ogarniał z kumplem, który pracuje w firmie went / klim / reku. Ustaliliśmy, że rury będą miały średnicę 50mm, bo łatwiej będzie ogarnąć ocieplenie stropu i będzie mniej rzeźbienia w styro (daję 2x5cm).


Bardzo małe przekroje tych rur. Do Twojego salonu pasowałoby dać ich najmniej sześć.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

*ggdh* no wiesz co?? Człowiek z branży a myli rozdzielnię z rozdzielnicą  :big tongue: 




> Rozdzielnia - wyodrębniona część stacji elektroenergetycznej lub autonomiczny fragment sieci elektroenergetycznej, w którym następuje rozdział energii elektrycznej bez zmiany napięcia.





> Rozdzielnica elektryczna – element sieci elektrycznej (instalacji elektrycznej) zawierający urządzenia i podzespoły, służące do:
> ...


 :smile: 

Ja też będę chciał ocieplać szybciej. Jakie tynki? Jak zawsze ceny masz nieporównywalne do cen w moich okolicach, u mnie tynk gipsowy to 27/mkw, podłoga też kilka zł więcej niż u Ciebie.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Chopie, ja robię przetargi  :cool:  WLZ-ów się nie tykam  :big grin: 





> Ja też będę chciał ocieplać szybciej. Jakie tynki? Jak zawsze ceny masz nieporównywalne do cen w moich okolicach, u mnie tynk gipsowy to 27/mkw, podłoga też kilka zł więcej niż u Ciebie.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Chcesz porównać pensje?  :stir the pot:

----------


## karster

> Chcesz porównać pensje?


Bardzo chętnie ale to może na pw  :wink:  Generalnie tutaj ludzie za 10zł/h już pracują, 12 jest już "fajne" a 15 super. Mi się za 50 średnio chce pracować  :big tongue:  Mało to motywujące. Pamiętam jak kilka lat temu przyjechał sobie szwab do jednej z znanych mi firm (jednego z klientów) i uruchamiał tam kupioną przez nich maszynę za 100-200 tys euro (nie pamiętam dokładnie modelu/ ceny) i jego godzina pracy kosztowała ok 125 euro netto. No taka pensja jest mocno motywująca ale realnie to faktycznie 1/10 tego jest już ekstra, tzn te 50zł/h.

----------


## ggdh

No, to wiesz czemu mam taniej  :sad:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Oprócz kota (3kg) mam jeszcze psa (21kg) . Chyba mam w miarę normalne życie, a ostatnio słapałem w domu dwie myszy .
> 
> 
> 
> Bardzo małe przekroje tych rur. Do Twojego salonu pasowałoby dać ich najmniej sześć.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


No taki duży pies w domu i załączony alarm to faktycznie już kłopot. Myszy dla mnie w domu to dziwna sprawa, bo którędy miały by wejść? Mieszkam na środku pola, myszy dookoła pełno, nawet jak jeszcze nie miałem kota to żadnej w domu nie miałem. To tak woli wyjaśnień, stąd takie mam poglądy  :wink: 

Co do rur to też fi50 są dla mnie małe, w łazience czy kuchnie będzie trzeba dużo anemostatów dać albo duże skrzynki rozprężne, przemyśl to jeszcze.

----------


## ggdh

Ja wiem czy takie małe... jedna rura fi75 ma przekrój równy 85% dwóch rur fi50. A ile lepiej manewrować fi50 pod wylewką  :cool: 

W skosach owszem, na pewno do rozważenia.

----------


## ggdh

A wiecie, przyszło mi coś jeszcze do głowy. A właściwie to mi Małżowina gwoździa zabiła: co z wełną w czasie robienia i schnięcia wylewek i tynków? 

Zakładam, że jako materiał ociepleniowych i izolacyjny to raczej higroskopijna nie jest, więc wrzucę całość na strych (i tak muszę wnieść na poddasze) i powinno być ok. Mokro w domu będzie, w końcu te kilka tysięcy litrów wody będzie musiało odparować, ale wełnie zaszkodzić nie powinno.

Dobrze kombinuję?

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja bym się nie odważyła narażać wełnę na wilgoć po tynkach  :sad:   Wełna jest izolatorem termicznym, ale odporności na wilgoć nie ma. Będzie chłonęła, jak gąbka. U mnie po tynkach mogłam wyciskać wodę z wełny w niezabezpieczonym kawałku rury od WM. 
Także lepiej nie kombinuj  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Napisałem do URSY, bo nikt więcej ani tutaj się nie wypowiedział, ani w dziale Izolacje... Nie żebym Co nie wierzył, *annatulipanna*, chce mieć jednak więcej opinii...

I znowu przeskakuję na inny kwiatek: klejenie membran dachowych - *sebcioc55* zasiał ziarno niepewności. Zacząłem grzebać i faktycznie wielu producentów zaleca klejenie zakładów, co niby też podpowiada logika...

Pojadę na budowę oszacować ile mb taśmy do membrany będę potrzebował. Pytanie jakiej? 50mm wystarczy? Myślę, że tak. 

Producent? Jakiś uniwersalny czy musi być Tyvek (drogo!)?

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja kupiłem 25mm najzwyklejszą do membran w folnecie. Jak membrana dobrze położona to dobrze trzyma. Ja musiałem potem jeszcze sprawdzać i uszczelniać w niektórych miejscach, ale wiatr zdążył mi zerwać membranę z połowy dachu, bo za mało gwoździ trzymało łaty  :ohmy:  potem to ratowałem i była rzeźba.

----------


## Daniellos_

A w sprawie wełny i tynków to moim zdaniem wszystko zależy jak wentylowany jest budynek. Jak nie ma jeszcze okien to wydaje mi się, że można. W twoim przypadku bym się wstrzymał. Sporo można poczytać ile wody wyciągają z budynku pochłaniacze wilgoci.

----------


## ggdh

Ale jak 25mm to dwustronna? Bo przy takiej szerokości, ale jednostronnej, to dość mozolna robota.

----------


## annatulipanna

Spoko *ggdh*  :wink:  Nie powinieneś polegać na jednej opinii  :wink:  Ale pamiętaj, że tynki, to tysiące litrów wody do odparowania. Ja też zaryzykowałam robienie tynków po montażu ścianek działowych z g-k, wbrew opinii innych. Nie było wyjścia. Pewnie czytałeś, że trochę mnie to stresów i pracy kosztowało. Ja ratowałam się gruntując płyty, przed tynkowaniem. Ty musiałbyś szczelnie wełnę zabezpieczyć przed wszechobecną wilgocią, a to dosyć trudne.
Ale kombinuj  :wink:  Może coś sensownego wymyślisz  :wink: 
Trzymam kciuki i życzę powodzenia.

Co do klejenia membrany, to myślałam, że już u Ciebie o tym rozmawialiśmy. Ale nie, to było u *Raptora*  :wink:  Klejenie nie będzie wygodne, na położonej już membranie, ale warto to zrobić. Nie skupiaj się na dedykowanej taśmie, szkoda kasy. 
U mnie zauważyłam, że w zakłady membrany nawłaziło trochę owadów (biedronki, muchy, inne dziadostwa). Uschły tam i niedługo będą zapianowane  :wink:  Nie sklejone zakłady umożliwiłyby wszelkim żyjątkom (małym i większym) stały, nieskrępowany dostęp do izolacji dachu. A tego byśmy nie chcieli  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Wszystko co piszesz odnośnie membrany ma sens i nie wiem czemu mi to wcześniej do głowy nie przyszło. Dekarze ani słowem o tym nie wspomnieli, bo pewnie wiedzieli, że każę im kleić  :roll eyes:  

Z tym zabezpieczaniem wełny to pewnie załatwię jakiegoś stretcha 50cm i dam na końce rolki, w końcu tylko tam jest odkryta wełna. I poczekam co mi z URSY odpiszą.

----------


## aiki

stretch'em nie uszczelnisz. Kup worki na śmieci i nałóż na końce rolek i oklej taśmą.

----------


## Daniellos_

Teraz sobie przypomniałem, że taśmę do membran to kupiłem 50mm (dwustronną) i potem przeciąłem wzdłóż. Nie pamiętam już jednak czy dlatego, że nie wtedy zabrakło akurat tych cieńszych, czy tak było sporo taniej  :big lol:  Użyłem szlifierki z najcieńszą tarczą jaką miałem - chyba 1mm. Trochę tylko nakopcilem  :tongue:

----------


## ggdh

U mnie średnio dwustronna, bo niektóre zakłady są tak do siebie dolegające, że ciężko palec włożyć. Chyba kupię 50mm jednostronną, już sobie jakąś upatrzyłem. Potrzebuję tak niecałe 200m, więc 8 rolek.

----------


## ggdh

I nastało ciepło!








Po Świętach wchodzimy z elektryką i chyba zasłoni się otwór na schody jakąś plandeką - na dole będzie kilka ładnych stopni więcej niż zewnątrz i od razu morale w firmie podskoczą  :cool: 


Poza tym wrzuciłem na strych wełnę, a dokładnie to ja wraz z dwoma pracownikami - niby mróz, ale pot się po tyłku lał  :yes:  nie było wyjścia jak położyć rolki poziomo - nie mam zamiaru zabezpieczać ich od wilgoci, bo nie mają prawa same z siebie jej pociągnąć od tylko leżenia w wilgotnym pomieszczeniu (bardzo dobrze wentylowanym zresztą).

----------


## karster

A komina nie masz? 

U mnie wstawiają okna, srednio 2 dziennie, kpina jakaś totalna. Na razie fotek brak. Do jutra jest termin umowny zamkniecia domu. Nie ma cudów by się im udało. Ja wymurowałem ok 2mb komina, jestem z nim ok 1,7m nad stropem  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

A przypatrzyłeś się zdjęciom? Bo ja widzę komin jak skurczybyk  :wink: 


A okna to nie masz chyba wyjścia jak tylko zacisnąć zęby i czekać -.-

----------


## karster

> A przypatrzyłeś się zdjęciom? Bo ja widzę komin jak skurczybyk


To był sarkazm  :big tongue:  pamiętam jak analizowałeś tematy, potem fotki wstawiałeś   :big tongue:  Także wiem, że masz. Pytanie miało raczej sens typu: czemu z niego nie korzystasz?

----------


## ggdh

Na sarkazm sarkazmem  :wink:  komin nie będzie użyty, bo nie ma wkładu. Samych pustaków keramzytobetonowych nie będę męczył dymem, bo będzie mi śmierdzieć.

----------


## micbarpia

> I nastało ciepło!
> 
> 
> .


piękna fajeczka  :big grin:

----------


## ggdh

A wiecie z czego jestem najbardziej dumny w tej kozie? 

Ano kiedyś widziałem w "Jak to jest zrobione" zaplatanie lin, a że musiałem podwiesić "komin", aby wystawał poza okap jak najbardziej to i potrzebowałem czegoś, co się tak od razu nie stopi / przepali. Najlepsza byłaby cienka linka stalowa. No ale skąd taką na mojej budowie? Za to mam jeszcze sporo drutu wiązałkowego  :cool:  odciąłem długi kawałek, złożyłem na pół, jeden koniec na gwoździa, a drugi zaplątałem i we wkrętarkę. Kilka sekund później miałem zaimprowizowaną linkę, którą to komin podwiązałem do krokwi  :cool:  

Ot cała historia  :big grin:

----------


## micbarpia

To już musisz być ostrożny z takimi patentami bo.... jak zrobisz to zbyt dobrze to nie będziesz chciał się z tym rozstać nawet po wprowadzeniu  :wink:  swoją drogą nie myślałeś żeby tak zostawić ?  :wink:  eh dzisiaj pierwszy dzień wolnego i już mi trochę palma odbija... pozdrawiam

----------


## ggdh

A u mnie nieuniknione kabelki  :roll eyes: 

- ostatecznie 2 rozdzielnice: 3x12 na parterze i 1x12 na poddaszu
- wszystko co się da idzie podłogą
- Internety będą spięte w szafie serwerowej, która już do mnie jedzie: 15U, czyli 600x780x450 (SZxWYSxGł)+ patch panel na 24 porty, obu starczył
- niestety, ale centralki alarmu nie da rady upchnąć w tej szafie, bo cośtam cośtam  :bash: 
- alarm: kontraktory w otwieralnych oknach i czujki podwójne sufitowe tam gdzie trzeba, na poddaszu też, bo wyłaz dachowy z plastiku
- 5 kamer IP na zewnątrz
- ostatecznie dałem do rolet kable 4x1.5, chociaż niby do sterowanych radiowo wystarczyć mają 3

Zdjęcia wkrótce, chociaż na razie to niezły bajzel  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Skoro kabelki są na tapecie to mi doradźcie co i jak z czujnikami temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach? Na razie nie planuję automatyki do podłogówki, ale może kiedyś? I co z jakąś centralką takową automatykę obsługującą? Jakie kable pociągnąć do rozdzielacza? Czy też sterownik do całości jest w skrzynce rozdzielacza? 


Zanim w końcu pochwalę się kabelkami to wrócił temat rolet: miałem zamówić jakoś w lutym, bo całkiem prawdopodobne są wiosenne podwyżki (w 2 miejscach to już usłyszałem). No i zbieram sobie wyceny. Kilka aspektów poruszono, o których wcześniej nie miałem pojęcia  :cool: 

1) silniki z detekcją przeszkód: nie brałem tego w ogóle pod uwagę, bo nie mam zamiaru nic stawiać na parapetach, a okna i taras otwierane są do środka. Ale zabili mi gwoździa z obsługą rolety w zimie - co jak przymarznie? I silnik będzie kręcił w nieskończoność aż do spalenia? No właśnie, na ile jest takie scenariusz prawdopodobny?

2) nastawiałem się na obsługę pilotami i tylko nimi: po jednym na drzwi balkonowe / tarasowe i jeden pilot zbiorczy na wszystko z programowaniem na grupy. Ale sprzedawca (bardzo polecany w okolicy i znany z tego, że doradzi, a nie tylko zrobi skok na kasę naiwnego inwestora) zabił mi ćwieka mówiąc, że same piloty nie do końca mogą się sprawdzić. A to się zapodzieje, a to dziecko gdzieś wyniesie, pies zeżre itp. Myślę, że takie scenariusze są realne  :yes:  więc doradził, żeby oprócz pilotów jednak zrobić przełączniki natynkowe, oczywiście bezprzewodowe. Sam ma takie (_podobno_) od kilku lat i jeszcze nie musiał w nich zmieniać baterii.

3) sterownik czasowy przy drzwiach obok manipulatora alarmu - akurat tu widzę sens i zastosowanie.


Roleciarze wystąp!

----------


## karster

Sterownik do podłogówki jest przy rozdzielaczu np:
https://wodtech.pl/sterowniki-do-ins...alus-kl06.html
Każde pomieszczenie, które ma regulator jest podłączone z listwą (*chyba*) dwoma przewodami (przekaźnik w regulatorze pokojowym).
Jako, że sam też potrzebowałem tej informacji to zadzwoniłem do Salusa i wiem, że najlepiej położyć od rozdzielacza (tam gdzie będzie ewentualna listwa) przewód 4x075 albo i nawet 4x0,5 zobacz tutaj dla listwy 8kanałowej jest scheat ładnie pokazany
https://www.salus-controls.pl/produk...a-8-stref-230v

1) rolety przeciążenie 
- nie wiem jeszcze tego na 100% ale sterowniki rolet programuje się na jakiś czas (czas zamknięcia rolety i zadziałania krańcówki). Raczej się nie zdąży spalić silnik ale jest lepsze rozwiązanie - sterownik z detekcją przeciążenia. Plan ambitny mam by w rozdzielni zebrać wszystkie przewody od rolet i tam je wysterować łącznie z pomiarem prądu silników celem wykrycia przeciążeń. Znam siebie i wiem, że raczej braknie mi ambicji by to zrobić bo wykonanie dość proste. Czysta elektronika i odrobina programowania. Rolety mam kupione ale nie montowane, montować będą ci sami od okien dopiero na mój znak, że mam styropian i będę chwilę potem ocieplał (łatwo zdemontować roletę, mam ich 15szt za ponad 11 tys zł więc wielka szkoda by była gdyby jakiś qrwy syn je ukradł)

2) ja mam zasadę - co mogę zrobię na przewodzie. Dość radia wokół głowy... mikrofala za duża i łeb potem boli. Oczywiście takie sterowanie rolet zdalne nadae tylko wtedy gdy klikasz no ale do i dopłacić trzeba kilka zł. Będę miał kabelki + puszki. Swoją drogą wiesz może co przygotować przed tynkami? Dać przewody za okno czy jak? Bo rolety chyba mają kawałek przewodów i wychodziło by, że trzeba robić specjalnie na ich połączenie dodatkową puszkę pod tynkiem.

3) taki sterwonik czasowy pamiętaj wyposażyć w funkcję detekcji otwartych drzwi tarasowych co może sugerować przebywające osoby w ogrodzie/ na tarasie. Potem albo będą wyścigi by zdążyć przed roletą albo czytnik linii papilarnych przy drzwiach do domu/ ew kod albo spanie na tarasie. Przy obecnych temperaturach... (no w sumie po co w ogóle na taras wychodzić przy obecnych temperaturach  :big tongue:  )


PS. Jakieś fotki instalacji już masz? Ja mam całą stertę kupionych przewodów, instalacja odkurzacza centralnego tez przyszła a leżę w łóżku. Znowu angina, chyba tym razem przyda sie isc do lekarza po zasrany antybiotyk ;/


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Fotek brak, bo taki rozpizdziel, że wstyd  :cool:  jak skończą parter to może wtedy coś ogarnę. Ale mam chyba zwykłą nudną instalację  :yes:  jak wcześniej pisałem to mnie nie rusza temat automatyzacji wszystkiego, więc sobie odpuściłem. Jak już mi się uwidzi cudować to już będzie można bez kabli: jakieś hologramy, teleportacje, uje muje, dzikie węże  :cool: 

Ciekawa cena rolet, bo u mnie na 7 otworów (niecał 13m mb) wycenili mi na bogato właśnie ze sterowaniem radiowym, przełącznikami na ścianach i detekcją przeszkód na ponad 9.5kPLN  :sad:

----------


## karster

Czekaj, czekaj bo nie zrozumiałem na szybko, chcesz powiedzieć, że chociaż raz mam coś taniej?  :big grin:  

Ostatecznie u mnie też będzie zwykła instalacja ale z łatwą opcją zmiany na jakieś sterowania bo będę kładł przewód przynajmniej do kilku punktów 8x05 (alarmowy kupiony przy okazji w speckablach na allegro z Poznania, baa nawet tam u nich bywałem za studenta w sklepiku). Najgorsze jest to, że nie mam wizji punktów świetlnych  :sad:  ani tego jakie źródła światła będą ani gdzie więc pewnie zrobię jak w fabrycznym projekcie  :big grin:

----------


## ggdh

Skrętek u mnie będzie trochę, bo 5x kamery IP, do tego czujki na sufitach i kontraktory w oknach. No i jeszcze kabel od reku na korytarz, gdzie będzie sterownik (blisko kibelka  :cool: ). Poza tym to w zasadzie tyle. No, jeszcze skrętki do sypialni / pokojów dzieci, kilka do salonu (TV, tuner, amplituner), po kilka do gabinetów (PC, drukarki, ploter). Sam się zastanawiam czy patch panel na 24 wystarczy?

----------


## karster

1) jaka skrętka jest dobra w stosunku cena/ jakość? Może być http://allegro.pl/skretka-kabel-siec...721224923.html ?
2) Jakie kamery masz upatrzone? Też chcę robić monitoring ale myślałem o zwykłych analogowych bo są dużo tańsze chociaż te z IP można mieć z wifi już za 149zł np OVERMAX CAMSPOT 3.3 na allegro. A co z jakością obrazu i zasilaniem? Ciągniesz osobne przewody czy będzie POE?
3) Kontaktrony po skrętce? To raczej niepoprawne. Tam nie ma sygnałów różnicowych. Producenci systemów alarmowych wprost piszą, żeby nie używać skrętki do czujników. Oczywiście centrale są elektronicznie zabezpieczane ale to takie proszenie się o problemy (fałszywe alarmy czy gorzej, brak reakcji na krótkie zmiany stanów czujników)
4) Czujniki na sufitach? Masz na mysli PIR od alarmu? Bo o ile zdążyłem się dowiedzieć to nie jest to dowolną sprawą na jakiej wysokości są czujniki montowane... Dość popularny Bosch BPR2-W12 ma wysokość montażu 2,2 - 2,75
5) jaka centrala? A może pierwsze, wiesz czy na pewno satel? Podobno paru chłopaków odeszło od satela i założyło własną firmę oferując dobre jakościowo produkty nieco taniej a i lepsze funkcje mają, patrz, zapomniałem nazwę ich produktów

----------


## ggdh

Skrętki do czujników, a do kontraktorów zwykłe 8 żył chyba.

Jak zaczęliśmy elektrykę to przyjechał znajomy co montuje alarmy poinstruować co i jak. I według jego instrukcji robimy, tak mniej więcej.

A skrętka cat5e z hurtowni elektrycznej, bez zbędnego zagłębiania się w temacie. Robili na niej u znajomego i wszystko hula jak należy, a położyli u niego więcej kabli niż u mnie na prawie 100m2 większym budynku.

----------


## karster

:big tongue:  nie chciało Ci się szczegółowo odpowiedzieć na poszczególne pytania? Weź coś tam odpisz, zawsze coś mi pomożesz w ten sposób, przy okazji jakie masz instrukcje co do alarmu? Siostra ma właśnie zakładany alarm, bezprzewodowy satela za 12tys zł !!! masakra. A mówiłem jej, ze spokojnie za 5 miała by wypasiony system kablowy.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Będę jutro na budowie to może coś jednak pstryknę:
1) skrętka w kartonie, nie pamiętam producenta. Zostało nam jej z poprzedniej roboty i dobraliśmy drugi karton.
2) kamer nie mam upatrzonych, ale usłyszałem, że za 300PLN/szt to już można mieć wypas. Nic nie było o zasilaniu kamer, więc zakładam, że prąd będą ciągnąć ze skrętki.
3) tak mi się coś kojarzy, że skrętki będą do czujek ruchu, a do kontraktonów jest cienki kabel - sam już nie wiem ile tam jest żył, sprawdzę jutro.
4) sufity mam mieć na ok 260cm docelowo, więc idealnie.
5) temat centralki nie został poruszony, jedynie tyle, że nie zmieszczę jej w szafie serwerowej i musi wisieć obok.

----------


## ggdh

Dobra, skrętkę mam taką, a cienkiego kabla nie sprawdziłem, bo zapomniałem  :cool: 

SKRĘTKA

----------


## karster

Niby bitner i madex to jedna półka...
Ja dziś otrzymałem przewód alarmowy 8x0,5 BITNER i masakra jakie dziadostwo.
http://allegro.pl/przewod-kabel-alar...YzdjZGI2ZDA%3D
Wczesniej kupiłem jakiś noname (ale droższy) niby ten sam przekrój a jakoby tak ze dwa razy grubszy...
http://lispol.com/produkt/przewod-do...05---ytdy_8x05

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Tak się ostatnio zastanawiałem nad następnymi miesiącami i zatrzymałem się przy wlewkach. Mianowicie wszędzie czytam, że wylewkę trzeba wygrzewać, a na pewno przed położeniem podłóg, co dla mnie zrozumiałe. Ale co jak jeszcze nie będę miał PCi powiedzmy w marcu i nie będę w stanie tego zrobić? Mogę robić wylewki i wygrzać je jak już założę źródło ciepła?

----------


## Marek.M

> Tak się ostatnio zastanawiałem nad następnymi miesiącami i zatrzymałem się przy wlewkach. Mianowicie wszędzie czytam, że wylewkę trzeba wygrzewać, a na pewno przed położeniem podłóg, co dla mnie zrozumiałe. Ale co jak jeszcze nie będę miał PCi powiedzmy w marcu i nie będę w stanie tego zrobić? Mogę robić wylewki i wygrzać je jak już założę źródło ciepła?


Tak, po prostu będzie schła naturalnie, nawet chyba lepiej.

----------


## ggdh

Gites. Więc nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie planować dalej...

Tak jeszcze mi przyszło do głowy jak ogarnąć temat schodów na czas wykańczania. W tej chwili są takie: 





Są one zamocowane do szalunku, który pozostał po wylewaniu stropu i podparte od dołu. Jak już przyjdzie co do czego to i będzie trzeba:

1) podciąć schody od dołu i dać je na jakichś dystansach, ale wtedy najwyższy stopień urośnie mi o grubość styro i wylewki (~16cm)

czy

2) zrobić nowy szalunek, który i tak będzie potrzebny do wylewki na poddaszu, i do niego zamocować schody, jedynie je "unosząc" o te 16cm?



 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## aiki

Na czas wylewek wystaw schody na zewnątrz.
Szalunek niepotrzebny. u mnie przyłożyli dechę zatarli i można było odstawić dechę.
Ja będzie twardo wstawisz schody.

----------


## ggdh

Skoro elektryka się przeciąga - zima nie chce przyjść i pracownicy Teścia faktycznie pracują  :cool:  to zdążyłem pokleić membranę na zakładach i jeszcze w kilku miejscach, gdzie były jakieś małe ubytki. Wrzucam z nudów  :roll eyes: 




Wyłaz dachowy:







Poza tym poprowadziłem peszle ϕ75 do rur pompy gruntowej - skoro wszystko zdemolowane w moim pięknym domku to jedna więcej dziura różnicy nie robi:

- tu będzie stała pompa


- sneak peak podejścia rozdzielnicy  :cool: 





Dalej mam ogromną zagwozdkę z pompą ciepła - im więcej o tym myślę, tym bardziej skłaniam się ku powietrznej. Rachunki wyższe o 10-20% z tego co się zorientowałem, instalacja tańsza, roboty mojej prawie nic, działka nie będzie zdemolowana i na wiosnę nie będę miał pasów na trawniku  :eek: 

Ja wiem, że gruntówka jest cool i groovy, ale... ciężko mi znaleźć solidne argumenty za nią...

----------


## karster

No to sobie pooglądalismy fotki, każda taka sama - zakaz wjazdu.

PS. Co do pompy powietrznej to również czytałem na forach, że jakoby się nie oplaca robić gruntowej, że powietrzna jest tańsza a niewiele mniej sprawna i jak dom nieduży to powietrzna wystarczy. Mój mały nie jest, jak bedzie pc (a nie ma nawet komina do smieciucha wiec wszystko w dalszym ciągu wskazuje na pc) to zrobię dz, nawet już tak myslalem, by od polnocnej strony domu zrobic bo tam jest wiecej wody w gruncie, mniej trawy bedzie...
No i same dz raczej nie jest jakieś drogie, najdroższa koparka...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Nie ma zdjęć? To się jeszcze nie zdarzyło - wszystko linkowane z PhotosGoogle. Poprzednie działają?

Kurka, faktycznie, na Chrome mi wyświetla normalnie, na Edge już nie  :Confused: 

Pierwszy raz zdjęcia z telefonu uploadowałem bezpośrednio do albumu na GooglePhotos, do tej pory zawsze kabel, najpierw na dysk, potem przez Picase...

Dobra, linki podmienione, na Edge działa. Widać?

----------


## ggdh

Jeżeli chodzi o pompę powietrzną to dostałem ofertę na 27600 za 9kW Panasonica T-CAP + moduł internetowy za free. I tylko można sobie w brodę pluć, bo na początku roku była promocja na te pompy za 25kPLN z montażem  :sad: 

Tak sobie gdybam tą gruntówkę: sama pompa pewnie tańsza, np. taka Ecopower C9 pewnie poniżej 20k by wyszła, montaż ze 2k, wymiennik pewnie w okolicach 6-7k, glikol 1k. I wychodzi już więcej niż powietrzna. No i ile pracy z wymiennikiem.

----------


## marcko

> Jeżeli chodzi o pompę powietrzną to dostałem ofertę na 27600 za 9kW Panasonica T-CAP + moduł internetowy za free. I tylko można sobie w brodę pluć, bo na początku roku była promocja na te pompy za 25kPLN z montażem 
> 
> Tak sobie gdybam tą gruntówkę: sama pompa pewnie tańsza, np. taka Ecopower C9 pewnie poniżej 20k by wyszła, montaż ze 2k, wymiennik pewnie w okolicach 6-7k, glikol 1k. I wychodzi już więcej niż powietrzna. No i ile pracy z wymiennikiem.



znam te rozterki (choć jeszcze mi zostało do podjęcia decyzji trochę czasu)
Jeśli już porównywać dobrze pc grunt do powietrza to tak naprawdę różnica w cenie jest koszt dolnego źródła. DO wykonania samemu nawet za 6-7 tys ponoć się da. Kwestia jak długo będzie się zwracała. Przy bardzo mroźnych zimach i większych potrzebach domu pewnie w miarę szybko. Ale, zawsze to więcej elementów do spi..., jakieś koszty prądu do pompki, teoretycznie glikol też należy się wymienić raz na jakiś czas, mimo wszystko rozp.. na działce i nie wiadomo czy się teren nie przydałby na jakieś inne uprawy.
Ja doszedłem do wnioski że mimo iż faktycznie gruntowa to inna bajka (jak się ma warunki dobre - ja mam jakieś na -0,6m wodę latem) ale przy obecnych zimach i powyższym raczej jestem przekonany na powietrzną.

----------


## ggdh

Dokładnie mój tok myślenia. Gruntowa ma jeszcze taką przewagę, że jednak jako urządzenie jest dużo mniej skomplikowana niż powietrzna, która jest napchana elektroniką. Gwarancja gwarancją, ale jak przyjdzie co do czego z serwisem to może być przykro.

----------


## karster

Jakoś intuicja mi podpowiada, że teraz zim raczej nie ma (chociaż dawno tyle śniegu nie widziałem no ale temp +3) nie znaczy że za 10-20 lat ich nie będzie. Na sacharze padał snieg... niby 37 lat temu również. Ogólnie nie mam na myśli tego aby zabezpieczyć się przed czymś co może być za 10 czy 20 lat bo inwestycja na pewno nie zdążyła by sie zwrócić. Chodzi mi o to, że raczej jednak mamy bardzo mało stabilny klimat ostatnimi czasy.

PS. Co do grzania, kolega podsunął mi taki pomysł by rozłożyć pod dachówką rurki pex do grzania wody latem. Co o tym myślicie? 200mb rurki marketowej to ok 400zł, latem dachówka się nagrzewa, pod nią gorąco...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Widziałem w lecie u sąsiadów rozłożony wąż ogrodowy na dachu wiatki / domku gospodarczego do ogrzewania wody w basenie dla dzieciaków (4x8m). Chyba daje radę  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

A czekaj Karol, czasem nie masz głęboko wody i DZ nie musiałbyś wiercić?

----------


## dez

> Widziałem w leciu u sąsiadów rozłożony wąż ogrodowy na dachu wiatki / domku gospodarczego do ogrzewania wody w basenie dla dzieciaków (4x8m). Chyba daje radę


Górne źródło  :big grin:

----------


## ggdh

No, dostałem projekt podłogówki i jest tak kompleksowo opisany i ogarnięty, że nic tylko się brać za kupowanie pozostałych gratów. IMHO pieniądze bardzo dobrze wydane. Kilka pytań mam, ale pewnie na dniach zadzwonię i wszystko będzie jasne. Nie przeszkadza mi to wcale w zadaniu ich tutaj  :cool: 

1) rozdzielacze mosiężne czy z nierdzewki? Cena zbliżona.

2) niby mam cały protokół wygrzewania wylewki, ale nie będę miał PCi zaraz po jej wylaniu. Wcześniej już o to pisałem, zakładam, że będzie ok. Dać zbrojenie dla pewności? Jak tak to siatki czy włókna?

cdn

----------


## Marek.M

Z ciekawości jaka cena za projekt podłogówki.

----------


## ggdh

500.

----------


## marcko

> Jakoś intuicja mi podpowiada, że teraz zim raczej nie ma (chociaż dawno tyle śniegu nie widziałem no ale temp +3) nie znaczy że za 10-20 lat ich nie będzie. Na sacharze padał snieg... niby 37 lat temu również. Ogólnie nie mam na myśli tego aby zabezpieczyć się przed czymś co może być za 10 czy 20 lat bo inwestycja na pewno nie zdążyła by sie zwrócić. Chodzi mi o to, że raczej jednak mamy bardzo mało stabilny klimat ostatnimi czasy.
> 
> PS. Co do grzania, kolega podsunął mi taki pomysł by rozłożyć pod dachówką rurki pex do grzania wody latem. Co o tym myślicie? 200mb rurki marketowej to ok 400zł, latem dachówka się nagrzewa, pod nią gorąco...
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol



trochę bałaganimy, ale może nam wybaczą  :big grin: 

co do grzania pod dachem bodajże sadysta chyba miał taki plan to zrobić też. Ja sam nawet myślałem, ale nie wiem jak to jest z punktu widzenia biologicznej czystości wody - no chyba że do wężownicy miałoby to być podłączone, ale wtedy jeszcze pompka znowu itd...

ze stabilnością klimatu masz rację, ale 20 lat to sporo i nawet nie wiadomo jak te dolne źródło będzie tam sobie pracowało (choć co niby ma tam się zepsuć) , ale PC to już na pewno wyzionie ducha.

----------


## Marek.M

> trochę bałaganimy, ale może nam wybaczą 
> 
> co do grzania pod dachem bodajże sadysta chyba miał taki plan to zrobić też. Ja sam nawet myślałem, ale nie wiem jak to jest z punktu widzenia biologicznej czystości wody - no chyba że do wężownicy miałoby to być podłączone, ale wtedy jeszcze pompka znowu itd...
> 
> ze stabilnością klimatu masz rację, ale 20 lat to sporo i nawet nie wiadomo jak te dolne źródło będzie tam sobie pracowało (choć co niby ma tam się zepsuć) , ale PC to już na pewno wyzionie ducha.


A nie lepiej taką wężownicę podłączyć prosto do wodociągu. Tylko w najwyższym punkcie trzeba by chyba jakiś odpowietrznik zrobić bo skoda mogłaby się mocno nagrzać.

----------


## sebcioc55

Cześć, to i ja coś od siebie skrobnę  :wink: 
- wymiennik na dachu ok, ale odkryty! bo taki pod dachówką to lipa i nie bedzie miał wydajności, musi być też odpowiednio duży aby pomieścić odpowiednią ilośc wody. Mój znajomy ma taką samoróbke na tej zasadzie i do jesieni grzeje tym wode. Musi to być też odporne na UV
- nad poziomym DZ nie ma cegoś takiego jak pasy śniegu wiosną  :big tongue:  chyba ze był by mega płytko zakopany. Poniżej koszty mojego DZ:

1521	rura PE 40 3x150m do dolnego źródła
1450	wykop pod DZ, czas pracy 14,5h, wykonano 2/3
700	        wykop pod DZ + male ogarniecie terenu, czar pracy 7h
57	        rura pe40 12m, złączka PE40
81	        2x zawór 5/4" + złaczki do DZ
815	        glikol 110l 
182.5	glikol 25l
600	        rozdizelacz do DZ

5406.5	SUMA

- za te ceny które podajecie to gruntówke tez mozna ogarnac  :wink:  pamietajcie że różnica jest w kosztach CO jak i CWU. No i jak ktoś pisał klimat to ruletka, przez najbliższe 5 lat moze byc tak jak teraz a póżniej np przez 10 lat zimy po -20*C. To tylko moja opinia  :wink:

----------


## marcko

> - za te ceny które podajecie to gruntówke tez mozna ogarnac  pamietajcie że różnica jest w kosztach CO jak i CWU. No i jak ktoś pisał klimat to ruletka, przez najbliższe 5 lat moze byc tak jak teraz a póżniej np przez 10 lat zimy po -20*C. To tylko moja opinia


Masz rację z tym, ale tak sobie myślę właśnie jeśli chodzi o CWU np latem - powietrzna będzie miała temp powiedzmy 20+ , a w gruncie nadal będzie to znacznie mniej i do tego zamiast regenerować podłoże to jeszcze jakieś chłodzenie DZ, ale mogę się mylić. Chyba że opcja odwrócenia obiegi i wtedy ładujemy grunt kosztem zimnej podłogi.

----------


## karster

Poczytałem na fm sporo o takim rozwiązaniu kolektora słonecznego z rurek pod dachówką i niestety nie jest to jakaś tam rewelacja (nawet biorąc pod uwagę powierzchnię). Lepiej zrobić gdzieś kolektor z owych rurek ale z kawałkiem betonu i papy to wtedy moc robi się ogromna (np B_I_U może sobie coś takiego na dachu zrobić, oj mega moc i niewielkie koszty). Tak myślałem, że ewentualnie można by pod tarasem zrobić jakby podłogówkę - latem też się taki taras dość mocno nagrzewa ale wtedy zapominamy o drewnie więc lipa. Tak poza tym wychodzi na to, że bardziej opłaca się ładować wszelkie nadmiary energi w dolne źródło by je regenerować a potem mieć wyższy COP co daje większe zyski z takich kolektorów.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

A czy czasem nie jest tak z CWU, że na powietrznej ogrzewanie całe lato jest za jakieś grosze? Gdzieś czytałem, że poza sezonem grzewczym ktoś zapłacił za CWU dla 3 osób coś koło 100zł czy coś koło tego.

----------


## ggdh

Decyzja właściwie zapadła: pompa powietrzna Panasonic Aquarea 9kW T-CAP, gen. H, SuperQuiet,3-faz. Cena z montażem i sterownikiem internetowym jaką zaproponowałem to 25700 z 8%VAT i jak sprzedawca/instalator na to przystanie to będziemy działać może jeszcze przed latem - zależy jak się wyrobię z podłogówką / wylewką.




Trochę matematyki:

- w projekcie podłogówki z dla mnie niewiadomego powodu (już zapytałem Asolta o to) planowane zapotrzebowanie podskoczyło mi z ~6900kWh/rok (30kWh/m2/rok) na ~7600kWh/rok (33kWh/mw/rok), mimo, że przed rozpoczęciem przygotowywania projektu, OZC było jeszcze raz policzone i właściwie nic się w nim nie zmieniło  :Confused: 

- na forum przewija się typowy sCOP na poziomie 3 i taki przyjmę do obliczeń

- 2 taryfy, zakładam, że ogrzewanie obleci się w 75% w nocnej, co jest jak najbardziej realne

- cennik G12w dla mnie sprzed kilku miesięcy:




Zużycie prądu:

7600kWh / 3 (COP) = 2533 kWh


NOC
Zużycie     2533kWh * 0.75 = 1899kWh    
Koszt        1899kWh * 0.31 = 589PLN

DZIEŃ
Zużycie     2533kWh - 1899kWh = 634kWh
Koszt        634kWh   * 0.66         = 418PLN

CAŁOŚĆ  589PLN    + 418PLN  = *1007PLN (POMPA POWIETRZNA)*


Dla porównania dla pompy gruntowej wszystko to samo, ale COP=4.5


7600kWh / 4.5 (COP) = 1689kWh

NOC
Zużycie     1689kWh * 0.75 = 1267kWh    
Koszt        1267kWh * 0.31 = 393PLN

DZIEŃ
Zużycie     1689kWh - 1267kWh = 422kWh
Koszt        422kWh   * 0.66         = 279PLN

CAŁOŚĆ  393PLN    + 279PLN  = *672PLN (POMPA GRUNTOWA)*



Różnica w rachunkach między pompami to *335PLN/rok*



Porównanie kosztów instalacji: 

- pompa powietrzna 25700PLN
- gruntowa ~30000PLN

Różnica będzie się zwracać (przy założeniu niezmienności rachunków, ale po co sobie utrudniać):

30000PLN - 25700PLN = 4300PLN / 335PLN/rok = ~13 lat


Argumenty za/przeciw obu typom:

powietrzna
+ banalny montaż
- awaryjność (urządzenie dużo bardziej skomplikowane niż gruntowa)
- niestabilne DZ 

gruntowa
+ niższe rachunki
+ stabilność DZ
- koszt instalacji
- nakład pracy potrzebny do uruchomienia



I TYLE. Jeden problem z głowy  :roll eyes:

----------


## Daniellos_

Chciałem już pisać swoje 3 grosze, ale wyszło w podsumowaniu.  :smile: 
Faktycznie gruntowa wydaje się być mniej podatna na awaria z powodu pracy w stabilniejszych warunkach i mniej skomplikowanej budowy.
Powietrzna poza sezonem grzeje CWU z COPem powyżej 5.

----------


## sebcioc55

> I TYLE. Jeden problem z głowy


no ciekaw jestem jak to bedzie hulać w rzeczywistości, mam nadzieje że wszystko nam tu ładnie opiszesz  :smile:  

p.s. jakąs konkretną ofertę na PC gruntową też miałeś?

Do minusów powietrznej dodał bym hałas jedn. zew. całkiem konkretny moze byc, a do minusów PC gruntowej, że jednak sprężarka jest w domu i też jakoś tam hałasuje, tutaj to zależy od modelu i producenta.

p.s. 2 nie ma żadnych ukrytych kosztów typu przeglady gwarancyjne i takie tam? jakieś odpłatne serwisy? Sprawdz dokładnie zebys nie miał niespodzianki

----------


## ggdh

Ofert na pompy gruntowe nie miałem, trochę się oparłem na tym co pisał thoreg u siebie, że jasiek71 zamontował mu za 22kPLN czy coś koło tego. Ecopowera 9kW o ile pamiętam, ja bym wziął z inwerterem czy tam soft startem (czyli z 1kPLN więcej by wyszło), więc z wymiennikiem (jednak ciut większy niż Twój, liczę, że ok 7kPLN by wyszedł).

Pompa w wersji SuperQuiet, podobno hałas na bardzo przyzwoitym poziomie - poza tym to jest jednak na zewnątrz i będzie raczej szumieć niż się tłuc. Do przeżycia.

Przeglądy na pewno są, ale przy gruntówce chyba też (?). Kotły gazowe też trzeba serwisować raz w roku  :smile:

----------


## Resqres

> Decyzja właściwie zapadła: pompa powietrzna Panasonic Aquarea 9kW T-CAP, gen. H, SuperQuiet,3-faz. Cena z montażem i sterownikiem internetowym jaką zaproponowałem to 25700 z 8%VAT i jak sprzedawca/instalator na to przystanie to będziemy działać może jeszcze przed latem - zależy jak się wyrobię z podłogówką / wylewką.


Możesz zdradzić na PW jakieś namiary na sprzedawce/instalatora od którego masz wycenę? Jakiś polecony specjalista? Bo  szukam też kogoś zaufanego do instalacji pompy w okolicach Rzeszowa.

----------


## karster

Jak to tajemnica to tez na pw/maila poproszę :smile:  a jak żadna tajemnica to pisz śmiało na forum  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Powiem tak: zaoferował mi coś na kształt programu "partnerskiego" - jak mu nagram kolejnego inwestora to coś z tego będę miał. Piszę to, żeby nie było niedomówień  :smile: 

Namiary wkrótce wyślę.

----------


## rafhi

Czy w gruntówce wliczyłeś odwierty pod pionowe czy materiał na poziome ? Bo mi się coś tanio wydaje ta instalacja gruntówki albo ja nie znam cen  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Oczywiście wymiennik poziomy.

----------


## ggdh

I wyjaśniło się dlaczego zapotrzebowanie skoczyło mi z 30 na 33kWh/mw/rok: wcześniej liczone było dla 20C, teraz dla 22C. Dalej Inwestor bardzo zadowolony  :smile: 

A jeśli chodzi o OZC i projekt podłogówki to mogę nic tylko polecić usługi forumowego Asolta: dobry kontakt, cierpliwość do inwestora, terminowość  :yes:

----------


## rafhi

Przepraszam że tak u ciebie rozkminiam problem ggdh ale myślę że nie robię ci offtopu  :wink:  - dziś rozmawiałem telefonicznej z jednym z przedstawicieli producenta wiodącego pomp ciepła (ich pracownik- żaden dystrybutor) podałem mu dane mojego domu i po minucie powiedział mi że potrzebuje pompy powietrznej o mocy 12 kW....trochę mnie to zgasiło patrząc na twoje parametry domu. Byłem pewien że coś koło 8 kW-9 kW wyskoczy, zajrzałem jeszcze dziś na ozc online (coprawda ubogie bo ubogie) a tam też wyskoczyło 12 kW i prawie 14 tys kWh na ogrzewanie. Czyli jakieś 2 krotnie większe od Twojego - zastanawia mnie co to za błąd bo kubatura u nas podobna ty masz 147 m2 a ja 154 m2 użytkowej.  Wątpię by w ociepleniu gdzieś coś uciekło... muszę zrobić profesjonalny ozc na audytorze i  moze dojdę do tego skąd takie różnice.

----------


## ggdh

No cóż... ja w sumie to nie mam wyjścia jak tylko zaufać Asoltowi, bo na podstawie jego wyliczeń dobiorę pompę. I jeżeli chodzi o powierzchnię to mam 230m2 podłóg i to według nich jest liczone zapotrzebowania, przynajmniej na to wygląda >>KLIK<<. Rachunek się zgadza na tym zrzucie: 230m2 x 30kWh/m2/rok = 6900kWh/rok...

Poza tym to elektryka idzie pełną parą, bo okazało się, że hydraulikowi wyleciała jedna robota i przychodzi do mnie w następnym tygodniu (wod-kan)  :cool:

----------


## Norbi89

> No, dostałem projekt podłogówki i jest tak kompleksowo opisany i ogarnięty, że nic tylko się brać za kupowanie pozostałych gratów. IMHO pieniądze bardzo dobrze wydane. Kilka pytań mam, ale pewnie na dniach zadzwonię i wszystko będzie jasne. Nie przeszkadza mi to wcale w zadaniu ich tutaj 
> 
> 1) rozdzielacze mosiężne czy z nierdzewki? Cena zbliżona.
> 
> 2) niby mam cały protokół wygrzewania wylewki, ale nie będę miał PCi zaraz po jej wylaniu. Wcześniej już o to pisałem, zakładam, że będzie ok. Dać zbrojenie dla pewności? Jak tak to siatki czy włókna?
> 
> cdn



Z ciekawości zapytam jakiej firmy ? Też przymierzam się do kupna projektu tylko jaką firmę wybrać troche ich jest  :Confused:

----------


## ggdh

OZC i projekt podłogówki wykonał nasz forumowy Asolt.

----------


## ggdh

Mała aktualizacja: elektryka na dole właściwie skończona, pozostało zagipsować kilka puszek i podejścia do rozdzielnicy. A i jeszcze rzeczoną rozdzielnicę wyposażyć  :roll eyes:  na poddaszu zrobiona połowa pomieszczeń, więc jestem zadowolony z tempa. 

Zimno trochę ,więc trzeba się ratować, nie? 



Gdyby tylko wpadł Sanepid...  :cool: 


Dobra, a trochę bardziej na poważnie zwrócono mi uwagę na jedne z drzwi wewnętrznych: do otworu drzwiowego przytulony jest słup podtrzymujący więźbę dachową i według niektórych będzie bardzo duży problem z obrobieniem ościeżnicy tychże drzwi. Jak to ugryźć? Czy też niepotrzebnie skupiam się na pierdołach, bo rozwiązanie jest szeroko znane i dostępne.

----------


## dez

W zasadzie to już nic nie zrobisz. U mnie w mieszkaniu oscieznica przychodzila bardzo podobnie do ściany. Jedyną opcją było przecięcie listwy maskujacej oscieznicę wzdłuż i zakręcie cięcia silikonem akrylowym. Pytanie w która stronę będą się otwierały drzwi i jak chcesz wykończyć ten słup. Zawsze możesz pogrubić ścianę i dać szersza ościeżnicę  :rotfl:

----------


## Norbi89

> OZC i projekt podłogówki wykonał nasz forumowy Asolt.


wiadmość priv wysłałem  :smile: 

Robiłeś system puszkowym instalację co za tym przemówiło ?

----------


## ggdh

Puszkowym? Teść jest elektrykiem i instalację robią jego pracownicy. Mówił, że tak będzie dobrze, więc kim ja jestem (dr inż chemii  :roll eyes: ), żeby polemizować  :wink: 

Jak wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z planem to w poniedziałek instalacja elektryczna będzie skończona  :cool:  wtedy też zdam relację.

----------


## ggdh

Kolejna rozkmina - podłogówka. _Na hydraulikę jeszcze przyjdzie czas jak już przyjdzie hydraulik i mi da pracę domową, żeby się zastanowić nad rozwiązaniami jakie sobie życzę..._

Zacząłem wnikać w szczegóły przygotowań do wykonania ogrzewania podłogowego i problem podszedł mnie z niespodziewanej strony - 6cm wylewki jakie do tej planowałem może się okazać niewystarczające do grzania akumulacyjnego. ZONK. 

1) biorąc pod uwagę, że mam już pod podłogą 20cm EPSu 037 zakładam, że i tak jestem w całkiem niezłej sytuacji i planowane przeze mnie kolejne 10cm pod samą wylewkę podłogówki byłby fajne, ale jeżeli będzie mniej to może katastrofa nie nastąpi...

2) mam nadzieję, że założenia projektowe instalacji OP dużo się nie zmienią po zmianie grubości izolacji z 30cm na 26cm - może jedynie dojdzie _jakaś kwota_ do rachunku za prąd... A 26cm, bo zmieniłbym na parterze z 2x5cm EPS na 2x3cm EPS - w pierwszej warstwie idealnie schowają się peszle z elektryką i wod-kan. Ot taki bonus... Na to 8cm wylewki, co da w sumie 14cm, i 2cm na warstwę wierzchnią (deska w salonie, terakota w kuchni, kibelku, pom. gosp. i gabinetach). Całość 16cm, czyli 2cm mniej niż do tej pory planowałem. A to wszystko przez to, że...

3) żona zażyczyła sobie blatów w kuchni na wysokości co najmniej 90cm. Na tą chwilę wychodzi mi, że do połowy profilu okiennego blat będzie na ok 88cm. MAŁO. Ale dzięki kombinacjom z grubością izolacji wszystko do ogarnięcia  :wink: 

4) na piętrze pozostawię 2x5cm, ale to głównie ze względu na rury ϕ75mm od WM (tak, jednak będą 75, a nie 50mm jak wcześniej planowałem  :wink: ) Wylewki 8cm i mamy 18cm. Biorąc pod uwagę, że dam na górze panele winylowe o gr. <1cm wszystko powinno się zgrać, zwłaszcza, że można dać ciut cieńszą wylewkę w łazience, żeby terakota na niej ułożona zlicowała się z panelami na korytarzu.


Czy to co piszę ma dla Was sens? Potrzebuję konsultacji, kogoś komu uda się zrozumieć moje dylematy  :cool: 



I jeszcze przypomniało mi się, że nie jestem pewny czy dać EPS80 czy EPS100? Wylewka będzie raczej zbrojona, więc cokolwiek na niej nie położę to ciężar i tak się rozłoży...

----------


## Marek.M

Mnie się wydaje, że te 90 cm blat to wysoko. Jak możesz to pokaż żonie co to znaczy, bo może się zdziwić.

----------


## ggdh

Mamy obecnie 87.5cm w mieszkaniu, Teściowie 88cm, a jej siostra 90.5cm - wszyscy mniej więcej tego samego wzrostu. I najbardziej jej pasuje 90cm.

----------


## chilli banana

> Mnie się wydaje, że te 90 cm blat to wysoko. Jak możesz to pokaż żonie co to znaczy, bo może się zdziwić.


ja mam w tej chwili na 87 cm i jakby były 2-3 cm wyżej byłoby nie mniej wygodnie, a może lepiej  :wink: 
zależy od wzrostu jakby nie patrzeć  :wink: 

co do wylewek nie pomogę, bo sama próbuję ustalić dopiero te poziomy..

----------


## sebcioc55

ja mam jest 89,5 cm - dla mnie jest idealnie. Zależy też ile kto ma wzrostu. Jak będzie za nisko to będziecie się garbić, jak za wysoko to będzie komicznie wyglądać. Najlepiej zmierzcie to co macie teraz i sie zastanówcie czy chcielibyście coś zmienić.

EDIT: za długo pisałem posta i widzę że zostałem wyprzedzony  :roll eyes:

----------


## annatulipanna

Heh, ja też życzę sobie blatów na takiej wysokości  :wink:  Dlatego okno w kuchni podniosłam rezerwowo na 100 cm. Chcę mieć parapet powyżej blatu. 
Ja mam 174 cm wzrostu i cierpię przy standardowych wysokościach blatu. Że nie wspomnę o staniu nad zlewem  :cry: 
Także rozumiem decyzję żony  :yes: 
Umywalkę w łazience też robię wyżej  :wink: 

Co do grubości wylewki, to oczywiście dobrze byłoby poprzeć to jakimiś obliczeniami. Ja nie zdecydowałabym się na 6 cm grubości, planując grzanie akumulacyjne. 8 cm to minimum. Chociaż na parterze dałabym min. 10 cm  :wink:  Wszystko zależy od tego, z czego masz ściany itp. Ani u mnie, ani u Ciebie ściany nie są dobrym akumulatorem, także wszystko zależy od grubości wylewki  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Kolejny dzień, kolejne dylematy  :sad: 

Objechaliśmy wczoraj kilka salonów z podłogami w Mielcu  i mój podłogowy świat został postawiony do góry nogami  :mad: 

1) winyle, które planowaliśmy wcale nie są jakieś ą ę - wystarczy przejechać kluczem po nich i ten ślad, mimo, że nie jest to uszkodzenie, widać pod światło. Więc jak to będzie po roku czy więcej chodzenia? Szurania krzesłami? 

2) do tej pory całkowicie wyeliminowaliśmy panele podłogowe takie "zwykłe", bo mamy wielki uraz do nich. Jak mały się urodził to w mieszkaniu często tak skrzypiały, że go jeszcze bardziej rozbudzaliśmy próbując pokonać 1.5m od naszego łóżka do łóżeczka. Do tego co kilka dni skrzypienie ustawało, żeby zaraz znowu się pojawić. Pewnie zmiana wilgotności. 
Okazuje się, że współczesne panele od jakiegoś pułapu cenowego i na dobrym podkładzie (czego nie wiedzieliśmy i dla mnie podkład to była pianka za 2PLN/m2) nie mają prawa skrzypieć, co zresztą później doczytałem w necie. 

3) następuje powoli zmiana planów odnośnie pokrycia podłóg: żadnych parkietów i litych desek - najzwyczajniej w świecie za dużo dbania, olejowania i martwienia się, że byle obcas zostawi ślad na całe życie. Deska 3-warstwowa nie jest dużo bardziej solidna, bo wierzch to jednak też drewno. Stwierdziliśmy, że panale np od QuickStep są na tyle godne zaufania, że chyba spróbujemy. Pod nie dobry podkład kwarcowy do podłogówek i chyba więcej nam nie potrzeba. Dochodzi kwestia montażu: z nim będzie taniej niż samemu kupić i położyć (różnica w VAT).



No i jeszcze na koniec: jednak na poddaszu dam 2x4cm styro, byle tylko schować rury WM, a jak będą przechodzić nad peszlami to je wkuję w strop.

----------


## karster

A czemu na poddaszu nie dasz od razu 8cm? Ja tak planuje. Tam bedzie mało rurek i albo tylko w ich miejscach dam 2x4 albo wytnę/wytopię rowki od razu w 8emce.

Gdzie fotki się pytam? : :popcorn: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Dalej mam taki burdel, że prawie ścian nie widać  :cool: 

A cieńszy styropian, bo w pierwszej warstwie schowam większość rurek i przykryję drugą. Mniej rzeźbienia.

----------


## annatulipanna

> ...No i jeszcze na koniec: jednak na poddaszu dam 2x4cm styro, byle tylko schować rury WM, a jak będą przechodzić nad peszlami to je wkuję w strop...
> 
> ...A cieńszy styropian, bo w pierwszej warstwie schowam większość rurek i przykryję drugą. Mniej rzeźbienia....


Tylko pamiętaj, że skrzynki od anemostatów przy rurach ϕ75 mm, mają ok. 90 mm wysokości (przy rurach ϕ50 mm, coś koło 70 mm), także nie ukryjesz ich w styropianie. No i rzeźbienie w dwóch warstwach styro, będzie dużo bardziej upierdliwe niż w jednej warstwie 8 cm. Styropian 8 cm upchniesz między rurami WM, a od góry możesz rury tylko zapiankować i dużo mniej roboty będzie. Chociaż ja dałabym 10 cm styro, może nawet w jednej warstwie, skoro masz tylko rury od WM do ukrycia, a na samych rurach pianka i styro 2 cm. 
Przerabialiśmy u siebie różne warianty i im więcej warstw styropianu, tym bardziej upierdliwa praca  :wink: 

PS. Facet od reku zapewniał mnie, że skrzynki anemostatów nie muszą być przykryte styropianem (nawet rury mogę pozostawić bez izolacji od góry), bo są wytrzymałe i można je zalać betonem, także ewentualnym wystawaniem skrzynek anemostatów ponad warstwę styropianu nie musisz się zbytnio przejmować. Chociaż, jak dla mnie, celem ukrycia instalacji wentylacji mechanicznej w warstwie ocieplenia, jest odizolowanie jej od ogrzewanej podłogi oraz wygłuszenie, także wszystkie elementy instalacji przykryłam styropianem  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Hmm... dobrze prawisz. W sumie to zmiany z 10 na 8 nie konsultowałem z kumplem, z którym WM będziemy robić.

----------


## ggdh

Może co bardziej wytrwały czytacz pamięta, że będę robił najpierw podłogę, a potem dopiero tynki, bo: 

1) tak chcę  :roll eyes: 
2) instalacje poziome (elektryka u mnie w peszlach na podłodze, podłogówka to wiadomo, odkurzacz centralny, WM) zabezpieczone przed tynkarzami
3) mając wylewkę mogę szybko montować PCi i grzać zarówno ją jak i tynki


Pytanie moje brzmi: jak zrobić dylatację tynków od podłogi? Dać np. płasko paski 1cm styropianu (jakiegoś miękkiego)  i do nich tynkować?

----------


## e_gregor

Też chcę robić w takiej kolejności jak Ty. Wg mnie dylatacja nie potrzebna bo bo podłoga nie pójdzie do góry a może teochę usiąść (przez styropian). Pęknięc i tak nikt nie zobaczy bo listwy przypodłogowe zasłonią. Tak myślę, że wystarczy wystającą piankę dylatacyjną posadzki wywinąc na płasko i będzie dylatacja niejako przy okazji  :wink: 

Mam też pytanie. Co uważasz o użyciu korytek kablowych na elektrykę po podłodze zamiast peszli?

----------


## ggdh

Korytka chodziły mi po głowie, ale chyba jednak wyjdzie drożej niż peszle. W korytku dałbyś kable luzem, jedynie pogrupowane taśmą elektryczną? Ja to myślałem główne dukty peszlowe (np 5-6 peszli obok siebie) przykryć korytkiem, ale jak zapytałem w hurtowni elektrycznej to usłyszałem, że nie słyszeli, aby ktoś tak robił. 

A co do tej wywiniętej dylatacji to nie głupi pomysł. Niby tylko 5mm, ale zawsze coś. Po tynkach tylko oblecieć nożem pomieszczenia dookoła, obciąć nadmiar i gotowe pod podłogi.

A jeszcze mam pytanie odnośnie dylatacji pionowej przy ścianach: ile tej pianki dawać? Jak mam np. 6cm styro i na to 8cm wylewki to dawać dylatację tylko dla wylewki? 

Poza tym jakie warstwy tam idą? Od dołu chudziak -> folia budowlana (na parterze) -> styro+styro -> folia alu -> rurki -> wylewka? A przy ścianie? Pustak -> folia bud wywinięta znad chudziaka -> dylatacja -> wylewka?

----------


## the_anonim

> Dobra, a trochę bardziej na poważnie zwrócono mi uwagę na jedne z drzwi wewnętrznych: do otworu drzwiowego przytulony jest słup podtrzymujący więźbę dachową i według niektórych będzie bardzo duży problem z obrobieniem ościeżnicy tychże drzwi. Jak to ugryźć? Czy też niepotrzebnie skupiam się na pierdołach, bo rozwiązanie jest szeroko znane i dostępne.


Miałem Ci zaproponować drzwi ukryte ale widzę że rozwiązanie może być tańsze czyli drzwi bezprzylgowe tu pierwszy lepszy link:
http://www.pol-skone.pl/produkty/osc...ala-system-duo

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ggdh

Kolejna rzecz, o której istnieniu widziałem, ale nie skojarzyłem, że akurat mógłbym u siebie wykorzystać. 

Dzięki!  :yes: 


_Poza tym mam zrobiony wod-kan_

----------


## zolw82

> Miałem Ci zaproponować drzwi ukryte ale widzę że rozwiązanie może być tańsze czyli drzwi bezprzylgowe tu pierwszy lepszy link:
> http://www.pol-skone.pl/produkty/osc...ala-system-duo
> 
> Pozdrawiam


A co niby dają w tym przypadku drzwi bezprzylgowe ? Myślę że miałeś na myśli stałą futrynę a nie opaskową.

----------


## ggdh

Jak przyjdzie co do czego to zawezwę jakiegoś speca i coś doradzi  :wink: 


Skoro mam wod-kan zrobiony czas już na poważnie planować podłogówkę:

- rury PE-RT KanTherm BlueFloor 1800m (mało!)............................*✓*
- folia alu pod rury, 250m2 ..................................................  .......*✓*
- rozdzielacze Capricorn Premium 1 ( 10 + 2x8 ), nierdzewka ..........*✓*
- spinki do tackera Capricorn 50mm sztuk 3750 .............................*✓*
- tacker Capricorn ..................................................  ...................*✓*
- styropian EPS100 Enerpor...................................._zamówiony_
- szafki rozdzielaczowe..........................._poszukiwany / poszukiwana_


Czy potrzebuję ustrojstwa do rzeźbienia w styropianie? Czy nożem oblecę i nie zawracać sobie głowy pierdołami?
Czy potrzebuję ustrojstwa do cięcia rurek? Zwłaszcza, że to PE-RT?


Czy o czymś zapomniałem?

----------


## aiki

rzeźba w styro dobrze idzie lutownicą, nożyce do rurek sobie kup. tanie są a tną prosto i szybko.

----------


## karster

Tacker nabyty? Jeśli tak to czy po robocie bedziesz zbywał? A może to się zużywa i lepiej kupice zestaw nowy razem ze spinkami?


PS. Kiedy bedą fotki?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Tacker nabyty już dawno, nówka nie śmigana z OLXa  :cool:  chcesz po?

Jaki ten drut do lutownicy kupić? Zakładam, że lutownica pistoletowa?

----------


## aiki

Zdejmij izolacje z 1.5 mm2 ydy

----------


## ggdh

Prostsze niż myślałem.

----------


## ggdh

Chyba faktycznie czas na jakiś update, chociaż elektryka to cały czas _work in progress_  :wink:  więc tylko przy okazji coś wrzucę...

Instalacja wod-kan w całym domu zajęła całe 2 dni, co po moich doświadczeniach z poprzednimi ekipami było dla mnie niezłym szokiem! Całość zrobiona na rurach PE (?), zgrzewanych. Przy którymś zgrzewaniu poprosiłem o elementy, aby sprawdzić światło połączenia i nie miałem zastrzeżeń - właściwie nie było żadnych widocznych glutów.

Po wszystkim zrobiliśmy próbę ciśnieniową, która po 24h wyglądała tak: 



Instalacja straciła pomijalną wartość ciśnienia, więc chyba wszystko dobrze. Na sam koniec przy odbiorze zleciłem szybką przeróbkę, bo nie dogadaliśmy się co do wanny w głównej łazience - zrobiono podejście wodne jak pod wannę narożną, a Małżowina chce normalną. 10 minut roboty i załatwione, zwłaszcza, że kucia nie było, bo na tej ścianie będzie zabudowa GK, żeby puścić rury WM na poddasze. Chociaż to jeszcze do ustalenia.

Tu widać w rogu pod skosem poprawione podejście wod-kan do tej wanny:



Skoro jestem w łazience na poddaszu to od razu należałoby pokazać prysznic (po lewej, z odpływem liniowym) i dwie umywalki:  



Następnie kibelek z odpowietrzeniem - trochę miałem wątpliwości co do rury 50mm, ale zapewniono mnie, że w zupełności wystarczy. Z tym przebiciem przez strop to nie miałem planu jak to zrobić i zacząłem kombinować z innym pionem, który jest nie w łazience na dole, ale w pom. gosp., gdzie będzie rekuperator. Ostatecznie cały ten pion 110mm będzie tylko pod pralkę  :wink: 




Odpowietrzenia do kibelka i do wanny (to pod oknami dachowymi) schodzą się w jednym miejscu, gdzie jest nacięta membrana, nad którą jest wywietrznik na dachu:





Zejdźmy na ziemię (parter). 

Podejście pod zasobnik CWU wraz z odpływem pod zawór spuszczający:




W tym kącie będzie wisiała PCi i na wszelki wypadek jeszcze zrobiliśmy podejście, jakby czasem trzeba było ją dobić:



A wszystko zaczyna się tutaj: przyłącz wodny, będą filtry, wodomierz i zmiękczanie wod. Podejście kanalizacyjne do góry (zapianowane) to właśnie do wanny, przy której była przeróbka wspomniana wcześniej + odpowietrzenie oraz odpływ skroplin z reku  :roll eyes: 




Wyprowadzenie z kotłowni (od zasobnika CWU) rozchodzi się na małą łazienkę, przez którą zresztą jest pociągnięta woda i kanalizacja na górę oraz kuchnię. Mała łazienka w głębi: 



Kibelek, spłuczka i prysznic z umywalką:






I na sam koniec kuchnia. Odejście na wodę do lodówki, jeżeli kiedyś będziemy chcieli mieć taką z maszyną do lodu i standardowe podejścia pod zlew:




Ot i tyle  :roll eyes:

----------


## redblack

> rzeźba w styro dobrze idzie lutownicą.


Ale ma jedną wadę - wolno idzie robota. Mnie zajęło 2 tygodnie układanie styropianu podłogowego (ok. 200 m2), z tym, że miałem dużo rur w podłodze (woda, kanalizacja, odkurzacz, wentylacja) i starałem się robić dokładnie - używałem lutownicy (grot z drutu przewodu 1,5mm2), własnej roboty przecinarki (drut oporowy z suszarki podpięty do zasilacza od lampki nocnej) i nożyków do tapet (potrzebny duży zapas bo często się łamały). Do cięcia styropianu nie sprawdziły się natomiast duże noże kuchenne.

----------


## ggdh

W ogóle to mi doradzono, żeby nie pierniczyć się z docinkami co do mm, tylko zasypać piaskiem. Mowa o 2 warstwie.

----------


## asolt

> Chyba faktycznie czas na jakiś update, chociaż elektryka to cały czas _work in progress_  więc tylko przy okazji coś wrzucę...
> 
> Instalacja wod-kan w całym domu zajęła całe 2 dni, co po moich doświadczeniach z poprzednimi ekipami było dla mnie niezłym szokiem! Całość zrobiona na rurach PE (?), zgrzewanych. Przy którymś zgrzewaniu poprosiłem o elementy, aby sprawdzić światło połączenia i nie miałem zastrzeżeń - właściwie nie było żadnych widocznych glutów.


Panowie hydraulicy oszczednoscią energii na cwu nie przejmują sie nic a nic. Rury cyrkulacji cwu połozne na w cienkiej otulinie bezposrodnio na chudziaku, kolana bez otuliny. Chudziak bedzie dogrzewany, ale nie wiadomo po co. Takie są skutki wykonywania instalacji wodnej a w szczególnosci cwu przed podłogówką. Rury cwu powinny byc ułozone w wierzchniej warstwie styropianu pod podłogówką na parterze, na piętrze to mniej istotne. Bywam na wielu budowach, błędy wciąz te same, zmieniają sie materiały, ale sposób układania cwu juz nie. Wazne zeby było szybko i tanio, bo o zuzycie energii na cwu niech sie martwi inwestor.

----------


## ggdh

Ile tej straty będzie? 20kWh/rok? 50kWh/rok? Jest zrobione jak jest, najważniejsze, że ja jestem zadowolony. 

I zamiast piasku użyję perlitu, bo mam jeszcze jego 4 x 125L   :yes:  najwyżej podsypię i pod rury CWU. Jak będę o tym pamiętał, bo nie mam zamiaru się nad rozlanym mlekiem zbytnio spinać.

----------


## asolt

> Ile tej straty będzie? 20kWh/rok? 50kWh/rok? Jest zrobione jak jest, najważniejsze, że ja jestem zadowolony. 
> 
> I zamiast piasku użyję perlitu, bo mam jeszcze jego 4 x 125L   najwyżej podsypię i pod rury CWU. Jak będę o tym pamiętał, bo nie mam zamiaru się nad rozlanym mlekiem zbytnio spinać.


Jezeli to celowe wykonanie to ok.

----------


## ggdh

Rurki rurkami, ale podłogówkę ogarnę tak  :wink: 




A tak na poważnie to skoro już *asolt* zaglądnąłeś to możesz mi podpowiedzieć jaką szafkę kupić na 2x8 rozdzielacze? Zmieści się do 16-obwodowej? Czy trzeba jednak 2 szafki obok siebie robić?

----------


## asolt

> Rurki rurkami, ale podłogówkę ogarnę tak 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tak na poważnie to skoro już *asolt* zaglądnąłeś to możesz mi podpowiedzieć jaką szafkę kupić na 2x8 rozdzielacze? Zmieści się do 16-obwodowej? Czy trzeba jednak 2 szafki obok siebie robić?


Ja bym zrobił i tak wykonuję ze daję dwie szafki po 8, poza tym 16 obwodowych rozdzielaczy nie ma, a przynajmniej nie w wersji standartowej, a 2 rozdzielacze 8 obw.zajmą wiecej miejsca i moga sie nie zmiescic w jednej szafce

----------


## ggdh

Te 2 rozdzielacze obok siebie mają być połączone szeregowo, jak mniemam?

Dodam, że układ napędzany pompą obiegową z PCi, nie będzie układów pomp-miesz w szafkach.

----------


## asolt

> Te 2 rozdzielacze obok siebie mają być połączone szeregowo, jak mniemam?
> 
> Dodam, że układ napędzany pompą obiegową z PCi, nie będzie układów pomp-miesz w szafkach.


Nie, rozdzielaczy nie łączy sie szeregowo, a równolegle.

----------


## ggdh

OK, dzięki!




Czy mógłby ktoś podrzucić jakieś patenty na ogarnięcie progu pod drzwiami wejściowymi i jak połączyć to wszystko z ociepleniem na chudziaku i wylewką? Ma być ciepło, tak jakby ktoś jeszcze nie zauważył  :cool: 

_Thanks from the mountain!_

----------


## aiki

Ja mam BK a potem poszerzenie 10 cm.

----------


## ggdh

Czyli ile całość? Dochodzisz styropianem do BK, a wylewką do poszerzenia? Miałoby to sens.

----------


## aiki

No i próg nie siada. Wszystko właściwie w dół na sztywno.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Aiki mógłbyś wstawić jakieś zdjęcie takiego progu?

----------


## ggdh

Takie może głupie pytanie, ale na jakim etapie montowaliście drzwi docelowe? Bo coraz więcej cennych gratów mam w domu, a drzwi takie na solidnego kopa...

----------


## karster

U mnie są piękne, nowe chińskie drzwi, zapewne na równie solidnego kopa jak Twoje. Podkreślam, są nowe  :smile: 

PS. Wrzuć więcej fotek foteczek, bardzo mogą mi pomóc  :smile: 
PS2. Zmień link w podpisie do swojego db bez żadnego skracania (taki mechanizm jest już tu na forum) bo klikając w Twój odnośnik zawsze wyskakuje to debilne okno o przekierowaniu, potem trzeba czekać chwilę (na telefonie) na załadowanie reklam i dopiero można kliknąć link do Twojego DB  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Mam małą zagwozdkę: co z folią budowlaną na chudziaku, skoro mam już położone zarówno elektrykę jak i CWU? Mogę dać normalnie i tylko przy samych rurach dokładnie "obłożyć" i próbować poutykać pod rurki... Średnio to widzę  :sad: 

I czy w moim przypadku jest konieczność jej kładzenia na chudziaku, jeżeli pod styro (na pospółce) jest jedna warstwa i druga na styro i pod samym chudziakiem? Obie były wywinięte ponad styro pionowy na fundamencie od wewnątrz. Inna sprawa, że ta folia już się wyparowała w ferworze walki na budowie  :wink:

----------


## karster

Ooo to to właśnie zamierzałem dziś u siebie zapytać. Tyle, że Ty masz faktycznie lepszą sytuację zwłaszcza jak masz styro pod chudziakiem.

U mnie jest najtańsza folia budowlana (0,2mm, nie ochronna czy tam TYP200) no i w wielu miejscach podarta była podczas układania chudziaka no a owy chudziak jest ciągle suchy jak wiór...

Chciałem u siebie zapytać jeszcze o jedną sprawę, otóż mając na uwadze ewentualną folię, mocować jakoś peszle/ rury odkurzacza centralnego do chudziaka? 

PS. Pomyślałem sobie, że nic nie zaszkodzi przykryć folią całej instalacji, po prostu rozłożyć ją po instalacjach (przed układaniem styropianu pod wylewki) Tylko wtedy pewnie będzie więcej zabawy z docinaniem styropianu. Ewentualnie wyciąć większe szczeliny w styropianie i uzupełnić piankę lub zasypać piaskiem i gotowe. 
Czekam na Wasze sugestie.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

No właśnie - jak wcześniej pisałem użyję perlitu, który mi został. I chyba się skończy na tym, że dołożę odkurzacz i będę "opatulał" instalacje za pomocą folii. 

Tyle chociaż, że na poddaszu nie trzeba jej dawać  :yes: 

Jutro będę większość dnia sam na budowie i może wreszcie zrobię jakieś zdjęcia elektryki.

----------


## karster

> Jutro będę większość dnia sam na budowie i może wreszcie zrobię jakieś zdjęcia elektryki.


Ooo tak  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

PS. U mnie pierwsze fotki drutów na budowie :smile:  Oj daleka droga przede mną no ale liczę, że się wprawię za dzień czy dwa. 
PS2. I co z Twoim podpisem, poprawisz link?


Pozdrawiam

----------


## ggdh

Zrobione.

Co by tu jeszcze... kupiłem odkurzacz Graphite 59G607 i dodatkowe worki materiałowe, bo na pewno na późniejszych etapach się przyda. Ma gwarancję na gips, więc może nie aż taka chińska wydmuszka. W każdym razie dzisiaj pierwszy raz wypróbowałem z... uwaga... bruzdownicą, która użyta ze 3 razy leżała sobie na firmie. Żeby było śmieszniej to jest to Bosch GNF 35 CA Professional. Śmieszniej, bo pracownicy _takiego_ sprzętu nie używali, bo "za bardzo pyli". Pytam do jakiego odkurzacza podłączali. A oni, że do żadnego. No kur*a, no shit, panowie, pyli?  :cool:  W kilkanaście minut wyciąłem podejścia do czujników / regulatorów temperatury w pokojach do podłogówki. Na razie same kable, bo trochę kosztowna impreza ta automatyka... 50zł / siłownik, pewnie z 12 trzeba będzie na moje 26 obwodów + 2x 500zł listwy sterujące.

Ale największy dylemat to pogodzenie grzania akumulacyjnego w nocnej taryfie i sterowania siłownikami, które z zasady będą przykręcać pętle jak już będzie za dużo. 


Tak swoją drogą to mam problem z umiejscowieniem czujników: dałem po jednym w gabinetach, tu dylematu nie było. Po jednym w sypialniach na górze. Jeden w hallu przy wejściu z wiatrołapu no i mam problem z salonem. Połączony jest z hallem, jadalnią i kuchnią. 




Ten czujnik w hallu to po lewej stronie od otworu drzwiowego z wiatrołapu. No i co dalej? Gdzie dać jeszcze? Przy oknach bez sensu, bo pewnie schowają się za firankami, które przekłamią odczyt. Jedyne sensowne miejsce to na ścianie w salonie na wysokości zasobnika CWU na rzucie.

Robić w łazience? Taka mała, że pewnie i tak będzie ustawione na stałe + drabinka, która będzie na pewno zawyżać odczyt.


Dylematy, dylematy...

----------


## ggdh

Mimo, że instalacja dalej nie skończona - zima jest za łagodna  :sad:  i roboty idą jakby nigdy nic - to wstępnie się pochwalę (KONIECZNIE prawym na zdjęciu i "otwórz w nowym oknie"):


1) salon (na górze 1x prąd, LAN, antena, na dole 4x prąd i 2x LAN), po prawej koninek + ze 2-3 gniazdka naokoło pomieszczenia)








2) kuchnia (od lewej: lodówka z podejściem wody do lodu, siła do piekarnika + mikrofala, 2x puszka nadblatowa, 2x puszki przy oknach i jedna niżej do zmywarki, 1x puszka do słupka blatowego, siła do kuchni + pochłaniacz do góry, 1x puszka do słupka blatowego, 1x przełącznik do światła nad blatem "kawowym")




3) hall (od lewej puszka na kontroler reku, przełączniki światła, rowek pod czujnik temp. do podłogówki, przełączniki światła)




4) wiatrołap (przełączniki do świateł: wiatrołapu, nad wejściem, w podbitce. Do dodania jeszcze światła ogrodowe przy chodniku / podjeździe. Kabel pociągnięty w prawo nad drzwiami do szafy - tylko na czujnik ruchu)




5) _man-cave_ (3x4 puszki + po 1 lub 2 LAN na każdą stronę pokoju, po drugiej stronie drzwi akwarium na osobnej różnicówce, serwerownia zasilana z górnej rozdzielnicy, jakieś ~4566 kabli LAN / kamer IP / kontaktronów / czujek PIR - szafka 15U serwerowa + centralka alarmu)






6) gabinet Małżowinki (2x5 puszek w tym chyba 4x LAN + kontrakton)




7) łazienka mała na dole (1x puszka prądowa + przełącznik światła nad lustrem lub szafce z lustrem, spięte do różnicówki z akwarium (przez ścianę))




 :cool:  "kotłownia" (CWU z zasilaniem do grzałki, obok drzwi nad wejściem gniazdko do routera, który będzie na zewnątrz + rowek pod LAN, 1x puszka do rozdzielaczy podłogówki pod listwy sterujące automatyką - do przełożenia, bo ostatecznie będą szafki podtynkowe)






8a) "kotłownia" - kącik PCi (zasilanie pompy zrobione pod Panasonica T-CAP 9kW według wskazówek instalatora, od którego być może kupię)




9) pom. gosp. (z lewej siła-gniazdo, 1x puszka do odkurzacza, 1x puszka do zmiękczacza wody, 1x puszka na zaś, 1x wysoko puszka do reku)




9a) pom. gosp. - rozdzielnica główna (coś czuję, że do zmiany - 3x12 pól to będzie za mało. 1x puszka do pralki)




PODDASZE. Zrobiliśmy niżej przełączniki świateł za namową dzieciatych znajomych. Ułatwi życie przez pierwsze 4-5 lat Latorośli.


10) korytarz poddasze (mała rozdzielnica + 1x puszka na zaś)




11) mała sypialnia / gościnny (6 czy 7 gniazdek dookoła + 1xLAN do biurka)




12) schowek (1x puszka + światło)




13) sypialnia Pierworodnego (sam nie wiem ile gniazdek + 1xLAN)






14) łazienka główna (1x puszka przy wejściu, nad blatem z 2-ma umywalkami po 2x puszka + przełącznik do światła nad lustrem, skrajnie z lewej na zdjęciu 1x puszka między szafka umywalkową a prysznicem)




15) sypialnia główna (2xLAN przy łózku - inwencja chłopaków  :Confused: , puszki przy łóżku po zabudowie GK, bo za nisko wyszedłby skos, 2x puszki przy oknie balkonowym, ileśtam puszek w garderobie)









Aż tyle i tylko tyle. 


Coś do zmiany? Gadać mi tu zaraz jak mogę jeszcze zmienić  :big grin:

----------


## karster

Wow, ile pracy. Jakie wytyczne są do podłączenia pci? 
Sterownik od rekuperatora normalnie z puszką podtynkową? Jaki przewód, skrętka?
Ilość gniazdek lan mnie przeraża,  po co na co na raz tyle gniazdek w jednym pokoju?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## chilli banana

też ciśnie mi się na usta - wow, ile pracy  :jaw drop:

----------


## ggdh

Reku nie wybrany, a są takie z puszką i natynkowe. Są na skrętkę i bezprzewodowe. Wolę zrobić na zaś.

LANów tyle, bo Małżowina geodetka, więc PC, laptop, drukarka, ploter... U siebie mam tyle, bo... mogę  :yes:  w sypialniach na górze po jednym, bo wifi niepewne przy tych wszystkich belkach / podciągach. W salonie, bo smartTV, dekoder, amplituner, media center.

----------


## Daniellos_

Lubisz tak wysoko TV?
Ja tak mam w mieszkaniu trochę z musi i nie bardzo mi pasuje. Teraz robię niżej.

W kuchni aż gęsto od puszek  :smile: 

Zamiast wymieniać rozdzielnice możesz dołożyć druga.
Ja do swojej 3x14 dołożyłem 1x18.

A jak planujesz obsadzić te puszki LAN ładnymi gniazdami to pociągnie po kieszeni.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jakie wymiary ma kanał jakiego użyłeś jako przepust na kable do TV?

----------


## ggdh

Dosłownie wczoraj Żona zwróciła mi uwagę, że coś wysoko ten TV wyszedł... Najwyżej gniazdka i tunel będą w górnej jego części. 

Tunel zmierzę dzisiaj, ale chyba ma 12x6.

----------


## aiki

> Lubisz tak wysoko TV?
> Ja tak mam w mieszkaniu trochę z musi i nie bardzo mi pasuje. Teraz robię niżej.
> 
> W kuchni aż gęsto od puszek 
> 
> Zamiast wymieniać rozdzielnice możesz dołożyć druga.
> Ja do swojej 3x14 dołożyłem 1x18.
> 
> A jak planujesz obsadzić te puszki LAN ładnymi gniazdami to pociągnie po kieszeni.


A widziałeś wielkośc tego TV?
To wymalowane kredą.  :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

Kawał dobrej roboty! Długo to wszystko planowałeś?

*aiki* telewizor ogromny  :big grin:  Pewnie ze 100"  :big tongue:

----------


## ggdh

Ten TV to kolejna inicjatywa chłopaków z firmy  :wink:  mi pasuje, byle na taki się zrzucili na parapetówkę  :cool: 

Co do planowania to w sumie nie aż tak dużo. Wiele rzeczy wyszło w praniu. Jedyne co było faktycznie przemyślane to kuchnia. 

I żeby była jasność: ja co nieco zrobiłem, ale olbrzymią WIĘKSZOŚĆ zrobili pracownicy (pewnie niektórzy kojarzą, że wykonujemy przyłącza energetyczne, więc elektryków i monterów potrafiących używać 2 rąk ci u nas dostatek).


Dzisiaj zacząłem kłaść UTPki na górze do czujek ruchu - będę robił podsufitowe + kontraktony w drzwiach balkonowych / oknach dachowych. Przy okazji obczaiłem sposób na wciąganie długiego kabla w peszel (10m+), co na początku nie było dla mnie takie oczywiste  :big grin: 


Wracając do sposobu mocowania peszli do podłogi to, jak wspominałem, używaliśmy kołków szybkiego montażu 6/40 z drutem:




A kilka peszli na płaskiej podłodze mocowaliśmy (nie od początku, bo nie dopilnowałem, zastanawiam się czy nie poprawiać...) o tak:




I jeszcze chyba *Kamil* u Karola wspominał o taśmie perforowanej. Przemyślałem i kupiłem najcieńszą, ale głównie do mocowania peszli do więźby i jętek. To co jest teraz zrobione to na odpi.rdol, więc do poprawy. Są wkręty + druciki, więc peszle wiszą sobie jak chcą. Pół biedy jak jest taki jeden, ale jak jest np 4 obok siebie to zajmują konkretną część z 20cm, które mam przeznaczone na wełnę między jętkami. 


Jutro powinien dojechać EPS100 na podłogi  :cool:  + kontynuacja kabli do alarmu i poprawa mocowania peszli do drewna.


Aha. Tunel pod TV to takie 115x55, czyli pewnie w sklepie nazywają to 12x6.

----------


## sebcioc55

> .........Ale największy dylemat to pogodzenie grzania akumulacyjnego w nocnej taryfie i sterowania siłownikami, które z zasady będą przykręcać pętle jak już będzie za dużo. ....


nie żebym Cię deprymował, ale w energooszczędnym domu z akumulacją ciężko będzie Ci sterować podłogówką tak jakbys chciał. Najlepiej ustawić raz na rozdzielaczu porkętłami aby uzyskać takie temperatury w pomieszczeniach jakie sie chce i zapomnieć. Takie sterowanie zda egzamin tylko w dłuższym okresie czasu, na codzien będzie bezużyteczne, chyba że masz lekkie ściany i cienką wylewke anhydrytową. Jezeli to zrobisz to zdaj proszę relację jak Ci to się sprawuje  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

Dlatego teraz będą tylko kable. Na zaś  :wink:

----------


## Norbi89

Woow nice job ! 
Fajnie ja boje się elektryki tylko pod względem, że gdzieś gniazdka nie zrobie albo gdzies zapomne rzucić kabla do oświetlenia itp  :sad:

----------


## aiki

> Woow nice job ! 
> Fajnie ja boje się elektryki tylko pod względem, że gdzieś gniazdka nie zrobie albo gdzies zapomne rzucić kabla do oświetlenia itp


Bierzesz spray i na ścianie psikasz gdzie lampa gdzie gniazdko gdzie łączniki. W taki sposób nie zapomnisz i bedziesz miał lepszą wizję gdzie co jest.

----------


## karster

Może w taki sposób nie zapomni ale czy znacząc sobie punkty będzie po prostu pamietał co mu potrzebne to inna sprawa. 

Z mojego aktualnie nabywanego doswiadczenia napiszę tyle, że wbrew pozorom elektryka zajmuje sporo czasu (zwłaszcza w żelbecie i ceramice+cegłach) więc jest czasu na przemyślenia.

PS. Poprawiłem ten brzydki kabel w łazience  :wink:  już jest pod kątem prostym. Niestety jak robiłem kolejne np dwa razy 4x1,5^2 to je mega strasznie ciężko formować na płasko  :sad:  od ekierki nie wychodzi...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Jakby to powiedzieć... Jakbym wcześniej miał pojęcie jak podejść do tematu i miał do tego od początku bruzdownicę to pewnie bym porwał się na robienie samemu. 

Dzisiaj policzyłem ile tego wszystkiego mam w domu. Za "punkt" liczyłem każdą puszkę, każdy przełącznik światła, każdy wiszący z sufitu kabel i każdą puszkę rozdzielczą do światła. Wyszło mi tego 177 sztuk (w tym LAN) + 2x rozdzielnica + 5x kamer IP + 12x kontaktronów. Mam dylemat odnośnie czujek PIR - dawać je w każdym pomieszczeniu?





> Bierzesz spray i na ścianie psikasz gdzie lampa gdzie gniazdko gdzie łączniki. W taki sposób nie zapomnisz i bedziesz miał lepszą wizję gdzie co jest.


Dokładnie tak robiłem. Może na jakimś zdjęciu jeszcze są punkty napsikane, które zmieniły lokalizację w trakcie instalacji  :yes:

----------


## ggdh

Nie samą wewnętrzną instalacją elektryczną człowiek żyje  :wink: 








Wkrótce wrzucę jeszcze bonus z kopania  :cool:

----------


## karster

Proszę napisz jak rozwiązałeś sprawę kontaktronów przy oknach? Jesli masz dwa skrzydła to dajesz dwa osobne przewody? Czy są takie kontaktrony zespolone od razu na dwa skrzydła jednego okna? No i jak przewody wyproawdzasz? Będą po prostu wystawały z tynku w jakiś przypadkowych miejscach czy jakos inaczej?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Nie mam okien 2-skrzydłowych, jedynie co to drzwi balkonowe. Nie otworzysz obu skrzydeł, bo do jednego (otwieranego jako drugie) jest przymocowany słupek. Więc jeden kontaktron wystarcza. 2 fixy, więc też odpadają. Zostają okna od frontu 150x150 i tam będą kontaktrony na dolnej krawędzi (żeby dało się uchylić, chociaż przy WM to wątpliwy argument) po stronie klamki. No i okna dachowe również, będą mocowane na górnej krawędzi (mam klamki dolne).

Przewody 8x0.5, ale to dużo za dużo żył. Taki akurat mam  :wink:   do czujek ruchu ciągnę skrętki.

----------


## ggdh

Żeby nie było, że za dużo u mnie robią "ekipy", więc nie zasługuję na miano samoroba  :wink: 

Obiecany bonus 

https://youtu.be/JgjMmUJK8bs


Tak - uprzedzając pytanie. To był mój pierwszy raz na koparce  :cool:

----------


## micbarpia

Twoja koparka czy pozyczona od znajomego czy z wypozyczalni jakiejs? zawsze mnie to zastanawialo... 
po1 czy mozna tak na legalu sobie koparka kopac przy domu jak sie nie ma papierow czy moze ktos przyjsc i do***** mandat...
po2 czy oplaca sie wypozyczac taki sprzet jesli nie ma sie dostepu do wlasnego... ktos zna koszty?

----------


## ggdh

Koparka "własna" tzn. z firmy Teścia, w której to też ja pracuję. Mamy jeszcze jedna E19, która ma już 1.5 tygodnia  :wink:  i większą E26 do zadań specjalnych. O koparce łańcuchowej (właściwie dwóch, jedna samojezdna DitchWitch, druga mała, za którą się idzie) i wiertnicy sterowanej nie wspomnę... Na to przyjdzie czas przy relacji z wykonywania przyłącza wody albo kopania GWC  :roll eyes:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Twoja koparka czy pozyczona od znajomego czy z wypozyczalni jakiejs? zawsze mnie to zastanawialo... 
> po1 czy mozna tak na legalu sobie koparka kopac przy domu jak sie nie ma papierow czy moze ktos przyjsc i do***** mandat...
> po2 czy oplaca sie wypozyczac taki sprzet jesli nie ma sie dostepu do wlasnego... ktos zna koszty?


takiej koparki nie opłaca się wypozyczac i samemu kopać. Godzina pracy "miniówki" w zależnosci od regionu to 60-80zł/h. W tym masz pracę maszyny, prace operatora i paliwo. Chyba że kopał byś bardzo dużo to wtedy może by to jakoś wyszło.

----------


## micbarpia

tak podejrzewałem ze nie warto... zazdroszcze tym co maja wlasna/tescia... poprostu chetnie bym sie pobawil  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Tak mi przyszło do głowy, a właściwie to podpatrzyłem na fb na grupie budowlanej, czy by aby czasem nie zrobić dylatacji wylewki naokoło pod ścianami ze styro 1cm? Potem po wylewkach obcinam równo z nimi i kleję na poziomo. BOOM - dylatacja tynków od podłogi. Założenie: wylewki przed tynkami.

----------


## micbarpia

A co to dokładnie miałoby dać?Jeśli dobrze pamiętam, Ty będziesz miał podłogowe ogrzewanie tak?

----------


## ggdh

Tak czy tak dylatację dać trzeba, więc czy to będzie taśma czy płyta styro 1cm nie robi chyba aż takiej różnicy? Potem łatwo robię dylatację wylewki od tynku, aby nie dochodzić nim do samego betonu.

----------


## annatulipanna

Też czytałam o takim rozwiązaniu. Na parterze dają nawet grubszą warstwę styropianu, żeby odseparować wylewkę (z ogrzewaniem podłogowym) od pozostałych przegród, w celu zminimalizowania ucieczki ciepła do gruntu.

----------


## ggdh

Nie wiem czy do końca się rozumiemy, ale mi chodzi o dylatację pionową między wylewką a murem. Styro zamiast taśmy dylatacyjnej 5mm z rolki, która to najczęściej jest używana.

----------


## annatulipanna

Rozumiemy się, rozumiemy  :wink: 
Zerknij sobie do mojego dziennika, też był tam rozważany ten temat. Jest to tylko wzmianka, ale oczywiście, skoro temat został poruszony, poczytałam, o co dokładnie chodzi  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Gratulacje @ post nr 1000  :cool:

----------


## annatulipanna

To ja gratuluję  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Im więcej czytam, tym bardziej zaczynam się łamać czy faktycznie robić wylewki przed tynkami  :Confused:  czas na podjęcie decyzji ucieka... bo jak puści temperatura to by się przydało działać  :ohmy: 

Doradźcie coś  :roll eyes:

----------


## karster

Gkitd z yt poleca pierwsze tynki  :wink:  instalacja skonczona? Ja nadal walczę. Jeszcze mi zostało wcale nie mało  :sad:  i to nie dlatego, że wydziwiam tylko dlatego że tak wolno idzie. Najgorsze jest mocowanie przewodów.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Instalacja nie skończona, bo chłopaki cały czas robią przyłącza. Taki klimat, panie... Może jak teraz mają przyjść te mrozy to coś się ruszy, bo tak na dobrą sprawę to jest do zrobienia światło nad górnym korytarzem, rozdzielnice i kilka puszek podtynkowych do zmotania. 

Z tą rozdzielnicą to czuję, że mogą być jaja i o ile uważam, że trochę przegiąłeś z ilością obwodów (co z tym idzie ESów w rozdzielnicy  :wink:  ) to ja znowu w drugą stronę i ta 3x12 to będzie dużo za mała. Muszę przycisnąć dyżurnego elektryka, aby wreszcie siadł i policzył ile pól na parterze będzie potrzebnych...

----------


## karster

U mnie będą rolety, ktorych sterowanie bedzie w rozdzielnicy. To 14 podwójnych przekaźników no ale postaram sie zaprojektować sterownik tak, aby dwa przekaźniki mieściły się na jednym polu. 

Masz jakieś czujniki ruchu, obecności czy to sprawa alarmu a nir sterowania światłem?

----------


## ggdh

Tylko alarm.

----------


## marcko

> Im więcej czytam, tym bardziej zaczynam się łamać czy faktycznie robić wylewki przed tynkami  czas na podjęcie decyzji ucieka... bo jak puści temperatura to by się przydało działać 
> 
> Doradźcie coś





> Im więcej czytam, tym bardziej zaczynam się łamać czy faktycznie robić wylewki przed tynkami  czas na podjęcie decyzji ucieka... bo jak puści temperatura to by się przydało działać 
> 
> Doradźcie coś


Mam podobny dylemat (tyle że na zapas jeszcze)
tylko mi za podłogami najpierw przemawia tylko to że elektrykę będę puszczał głównie po podłodze, a co za tym idzie tynkarze by po peszlach łazili ile wlezie, a wiadomo jak oni kochają uważać na takie rzeczy.
W innym przypadku raczej po bożemu to widzę - tynki później wylewki.

----------


## ggdh

Ale cisza - nikt nic w taką pogodę, co zrozumiałe  :no:

----------


## ggdh

3 lata mieszkam w Mielcu, od 2 lat się interesuję budowlanką / materiałami / technologiami i dzisiaj dowiedziałem się, że jeden z 4 zakładów produkcyjnych Termo-Organiki jest u mnie w mieście  :Confused: 

EDYTA: nie no, bez jaj. Termo-organika to firma założona w Mielcu? Jak człowiek nic nie wie...

----------


## Norbi89

Życie jeszcze nie raz zaskoczy  :big grin: 
Jak kładzenie kabli bliżej końca ?

----------


## ggdh

Nic a nic, bo pogoda trochę nie sprzyja. Nie ma sensu nawet próbować dogrzać domu. Poza tym na dobrą sprawę brakuje mi (może to już pisałem) oświetlenia na górnym korytarzu, kilka puszek podtynkowych trzeba powiązać, wyposażyć rozdzielnice, jeszcze kilka peszli od alarmu i voila! Myślę, że ponad 90% roboty zrobiona i reszta to max 1-2 dni. Ziemia tak szybko nie odmarznie, więc pracownicy i tak nie pojadą kopać, więc mam nadzieję, że u mnie zawitają i zakończą temat. 

Zacząłem orientować się odnośnie tynków i wygląda na to, że terminy są na kwiecień / maj. Podzwonię o wylewki i w marcu jednak może zrobię podłogówkę. I na tyle było moich wątpliwości odnośnie co pierwsze: tynki czy wylewki?

----------


## chilli banana

> Zacząłem orientować się odnośnie tynków i wygląda na to, że terminy są na kwiecień / maj. Podzwonię o wylewki i w marcu jednak może zrobię podłogówkę. I na tyle było moich wątpliwości odnośnie co pierwsze: tynki czy wylewki?


życie weryfikuje wszystko  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Zacząłem orientować się odnośnie tynków i wygląda na to, że terminy są na kwiecień / maj. Podzwonię o wylewki i w marcu jednak może zrobię podłogówkę. I na tyle było moich wątpliwości odnośnie co pierwsze: tynki czy wylewki?


No to masz jeden dylemat z głowy  :wink: 
U mnie było podobnie. Elektryk miał czas na rozkładanie kabli od podłogówki, hydraulicy też mogli puścić już rury w podłodze, a tynkarze zaklepani na jakieś 1,5-2 miesiące później. No to nie było na co czekać, tylko robić wylewki przed tynkami, szczególnie, że rury od reku też już leżały na stropie. Miałam czekać z wylewką na tynkarzy?? No w życiu  :wink:  I całe szczęście, że zrobiliśmy, jak zrobiliśmy. Tynkowanie uległo dalszemu opóźnieniu, także wylewki dawno już dojrzały, a my lecieliśmy z innymi pracami, nie opóźniając szczególnie całego procesu budowlanego  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Wygląda na to, że pogoda faktycznie trochę odpuści po weekendzie i będziemy kończyć elektrykę. Kolejne pytanie się pojawiło, mianowicie w jaki sposób przygotować instalację na fotowoltaikę? Próbowałem szukać w Internetach, ale w olbrzymiej większości informacje co najmniej trywialne.

Już nie ogarniam kto z czytających ma PV...

----------


## Norbi89

Odradzam PV wieczorem postaram się napisać dlaczego, miałem o odnawialnych źródłach na studiach a najwięcej o PV niczego warte to  :big tongue:

----------


## ggdh

Można powiedzieć, że ja też miałem o PV na studiach, ale akurat siedziałem za biurkiem...

Mniejsza o to. Jak będziemy robić to tylko z dopłatą, więc chcę mieć dom przygotowany pod ich montaż.

----------


## Norbi89

Ogólnie to sprawność jest na poziome tych najlepszych 20-21%, w polsce nigdy nie uzyskasz takiej sprawności bo nie ma odpowednich warunków (patrz kąt padania światła) ważna jest temperatura zewnętrzna zachmurzenie, i dodatkowo co rok zmniejsza się sprawność niemcy zaczynają odchodzić od tego i kończą się albo już skończyły dofinansowania

----------


## ggdh

Wygląda na to, że mam ekipy do tynków i wylewek  :cool:  

Wylewki najpierw, mniej więcej w połowie kwietnia (szok, 230m2 mają zrobić w 1 dzień  :eek: ) - mam ponad miesiąc na styro i podłogówkę. 

I tu pytanie: czym zrobić zbrojenie? Wykonawca doradza rozproszone, ale nie ze składu budowlanego (materiał zapewniam ja, bo mają 60km do dojechania), tylko od nich, bo mają niby certyfikowany, a nie byle co. Niby o koszcie zbrojenia nie rozmawialiśmy...

Poza tym, mimo użycia zbrojenia rozproszonego, dawać siatki w newralgicznych miejscach? Np pod kominkiem? Np pod akwarium? Coś jeszcze? Pompa ciepła? Zasobnik? Pod wylewką będzie EPS100 z Enerpora taki jaki dawałem pod chudziaka. Wylewki na parterze planuję 8cm, na poddaszu 6cm. Dla przypomnienia to od gruntu będę miał w sumie 26cm styro 037, więc powinno być ok.

----------


## ggdh

Jest jeszcze jedna BARDZO istotna kwestia, którą mi "wytknął" budowlaniec z naprawdę dużym doświadczeniem we _współczesnym_ budownictwie: stwierdził, że mój plan ocieplenia poddasza tak jak sobie planowałem przez ostatni rok jest do kitu. Chciałem dać 20cm wełny między jętki i pociągnąć 15cm wełny między krokwiami aż do samej kalenicy. I to jest złe rozwiązanie, bo ta przestrzeń nad stropem, a pod skosami, które niby będą ocieplone, i tak będzie zimna. Doradził, abym dał co najmniej 30cm wełny na stropie i o ile nad większością domu nie będzie z tym problemu to tam, gdzie mam stryszek już tak: cała robota na marne i będę musiał zdjąć deski i je podnieść / dociąć. Nie do końca mi się to uśmiecha, ale chyba trzeba będzie tak zrobić  :eek: 

CO MYŚLICIE?

----------


## annatulipanna

> ...Kolejne pytanie się pojawiło, mianowicie w jaki sposób przygotować instalację na fotowoltaikę?


Ja nie mam jeszcze PV i nie wiem, czy będzie konieczna, ale też chciałam się jak najlepiej przygotować, żeby później nie było problemów z ewentualną instalacją. Tyle dumania i kombinowania i w sumie nic specjalnego nie przygotowaliśmy. Już na etapie projektowania domu zaznaczałam, że będzie dachówka ceramiczna i PV, żeby uwzględnili te obciążenia przy konstrukcji dachu. Później myślałam, żeby uchwyty na dachu już przygotować pod panele, bo w trakcie kładzenia dachówek będzie łatwiej  :wink:  Odwiedli mnie budowlańcy od tego pomysłu. I dobrze  :wink: 
No i najważniejsze - elektryka. Ustaliliśmy, gdzie w razie czego umieścimy inwerter, mała rozdzielnica na poddaszu uwzględnia taki sprzęt, kombinowałam, żeby kabel wyprowadzić już na dach, ale szkoda zachodu, skoro ta inwestycja nie jest jeszcze przesądzona. Ostatecznie mam peszel wyprowadzony na stryszek (kabel pochłonąłby sporo kasy). Jeśli zdecydujemy się na PV, wymienimy jedną dachówkę na wentylacyjną i ze stryszku puścimy kabel na dach. Ot tyle przygotowań  :wink: 




> Wygląda na to, że mam ekipy do tynków i wylewek  
> 
> Wylewki najpierw, mniej więcej w połowie kwietnia (szok, 230m2 mają zrobić w 1 dzień ) - mam ponad miesiąc na styro i podłogówkę. 
> 
> I tu pytanie: czym zrobić zbrojenie? Wykonawca doradza rozproszone, ale nie ze składu budowlanego (materiał zapewniam ja, bo mają 60km do dojechania), tylko od nich, bo mają niby certyfikowany, a nie byle co. Niby o koszcie zbrojenia nie rozmawialiśmy...
> 
> Poza tym, mimo użycia zbrojenia rozproszonego, dawać siatki w newralgicznych miejscach? Np pod kominkiem? Np pod akwarium? Coś jeszcze? Pompa ciepła? Zasobnik? Pod wylewką będzie EPS100 z Enerpora taki jaki dawałem pod chudziaka. Wylewki na parterze planuję 8cm, na poddaszu 6cm. Dla przypomnienia to od gruntu będę miał w sumie 26cm styro 037, więc powinno być ok.


Swego czasu, dużo czytałam o zbrojeniu rozproszonym (też mam ten rodzaj zbrojenia w PF). A tak z ciekawości, jakie zbrojenie Ci proponują? Stalowe, czy polimerowe?? U mnie mieszanka polimerowych włókien  :wink: 
Ja mam dozbrojenie grubą siatką pod kominem i pod filarkiem z cegły pełnej, wzmacniającym ściankę między biegami schodów. Ale mam też ponadprogramowe dozbrojenie w płycie, dzięki ogrzewaniu, które było mocowane do siatek zbrojeniowych, nie wliczanych w konstrukcję płyty. Także nie mam obaw związanych ze zbrojeniem. 
Odpowiadając na Twoje pytanie, tak, dawaj siatki w newralgicznych miejscach  :wink: 





> Jest jeszcze jedna BARDZO istotna kwestia, którą mi "wytknął" budowlaniec z naprawdę dużym doświadczeniem we _współczesnym_ budownictwie: stwierdził, że mój plan ocieplenia poddasza tak jak sobie planowałem przez ostatni rok jest do kitu. Chciałem dać 20cm wełny między jętki i pociągnąć 15cm wełny między krokwiami aż do samej kalenicy. 
> CO MYŚLICIE?


Gdzie Ty znalazłeś takiego budowlańca ??? Słuchaj tego pana  :yes: 
Moi budowlańcy, nie chcieli przyjąć do wiadomości, że ja chcę ciągnąć izolację dachu do kalenicy. Bo skoro izoluję strop nad poddaszem, to już nieużytkowego strychu mam nie izolować. Przy 15 cm wełny będzie zimno na strychu, ale nie lodowato  :wink:  Jednak 20 cm na stropie to mało. Dowal tam wełny i będziesz miał spokój. Ja też czekam i czekam na ponowny natrysk piany u siebie  :bash:  Też robię 30 cm  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Chwila, bo ten budowlaniec stwierdził, że dawanie ocieplenia do kalenicy nie ma sensu, bo po kilku dniach mrozów temperatura i tak spadnie w okolice poniżej zera i ta izolacja między krokwie będzie tylko ozdobą. 

Strop wiadomo, trzeba dołożyć.

----------


## annatulipanna

Hmm... no tej zimy już się nie przekonam, jaka będzie temperatura na stryszku w czasie mrozów. Za rok napiszę Ci, jak to u mnie wygląda  :wink:  Póki co, mam stryszek otwarty (brak schodów strychowych) i ogrzewanie tam też sobie hula  :sad:  Ale w minionym tygodniu, kiedy dopadły nas dawno nie spotykane mrozy, wyłaz dachowy od wewnątrz pokryty był lodem. Przy wyłazie mam fragment piany do poprawy (zrobił się balon i piana odspoiła się od membrany), na odsłoniętym kawałku membrany też był szron wewnątrz strychu, mimo, że temperatura na strychu była na plusie. Nie wyobrażam sobie, nie mieć tam żadnej izolacji. A przypomnę, że na nieużytkach, też mam izolację tylko między krokwiami, przy czym same krokwie mają 26 cm. Wiem, że są one jakimś mostkiem termicznym, ale nie zamierzam poddasza nieużytkowego tak grubo ocieplać. Myślę, że i latem i zimą odczuję komfort na strychu, mimo, że izolacja jest tylko między krokwiami (ściany szczytowe pokryte pianą, aż miło). Nie chciałabym się musieć przekonywać, jak byłoby na stryszku bez tej piany w czasie zeszłotygodniowych mrozów, lub w czasie letnich upałów  :wink: 
Zobaczymy, czy taka izolacja, coś da, czy jednak to tylko ozdoba:



Mam nadzieję, że coś tam jednak da  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Tak sobie kombinuję, że większość osób budująca stodoły z dachem na wiązarach ociepla tylko strop i pozostawia skosy nie ruszone. U nich to funkcjonuje.

----------


## annatulipanna

Jeśli chcesz mieć strych, na który będziesz wchodził z domu, to może chociaż, tę wydzieloną na stryszek część, odizoluj od reszty poddasza nieużytkowego. Schody strychowe, nawet jak kupisz najcieplejsze, to i tak będziesz musiał jakoś od góry dodatkowo zabezpieczyć, żeby Ci ciepło nie uciekało na lodowaty strych zimą. Gdybym nie miała strychu z możliwością wejścia, to może też darowałabym sobie jego izolację. Ale skoro ma tam być jakiś składzik, z wejściem z domu, to nie wyobrażam sobie, zupełnie go nie izolować. 
Niemniej jednak, tak, taki strych bez izolacji, też będzie funkcjonował  :wink:  Pytanie, czy taka funkcjonalność będzie Tobie odpowiadała. Decyzja należy do Ciebie  :wink:

----------


## karster

Najlepsze (i pewnie jedne z najdroższych drewnianych schodów FAKRO) LWT mają U=0.51, pamiętasz swoje U ścian/ stropodachu? Pewnie zdecydowanie poniżej połowy tego  :wink:  Czyli fakt, kupowanie najlepszych termo schodów i tak wiele nie da - chyba lepiej kupić klasyka 1,1 i dołożyć sobie płytę PIR na górę, taką 10cm  :big grin:  Żadna fabryczna izolacja schodów tego nie przebiję gdy użyjemy płyty o lambdzie 0,022. A i tak rzadko się wchodzi na takie strychy.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Strych to będzie tylko graciarnia i mam nadzieję tam nie wchodzić za często - najchętniej tylko przy zmianie sprzętu RTV odłożyć kartony  :wink: 

Znajomi mają reku na strychu bez żadnego ocieplenia i faktycznie lipa wchodzić co jakiś czas sprawdzić co i jak.

Jeszcze muszę to przemyśleć.

----------


## marcko

> Strych to będzie tylko graciarnia i mam nadzieję tam nie wchodzić za często - najchętniej tylko przy zmianie sprzętu RTV odłożyć kartony 
> 
> Znajomi mają reku na strychu bez żadnego ocieplenia i faktycznie lipa wchodzić co jakiś czas sprawdzić co i jak.
> 
> Jeszcze muszę to przemyśleć.


ale ten reku nie ocieplony też?
czy tylko strych nieocieplony a reku w jakiejś zabudowie

----------


## ggdh

Reku w jakiejś zabudowie, ale raczej nic specjalnego. Coś mi się kojarzy, że mieli problemy z przemarzaniem. Ogólnie reku powinien być jednak w pomieszczeniu, gdzie: 

1) jest w miarę ciepło
2) jest łatwy dostęp do np. filtrów
3) ... i do kanalizacji, gdzie trzeba odprowadzić skropliny...

----------


## ggdh

Dopytałem się co i jak odnośnie wylewek i jednocześnie przyklepałem termin na 2 tydzień kwietnia. Oznacza to ni mniej ni więcej, że mam około 5 tygodni na ogarnięcie podłogówki. Łatwizna  :roll eyes: 

- zbrojenie z włókien polipropylenowych
- siatki w newralgicznych miejscach
- dylatacja za pomocą 1cm styro jak najbardziej ok
- wylewki przed tynkami jak najbardziej ok
- w każdej chwili mogę dzwonić i dopytać jak mam wątpliwości odnośnie układania podłogówki
- tydzień przed kontakt na ustalenie ile czego mam kupić (ekipa z Tarnowa, więc materiał po mojej stronie)


Elektryka już prawie na mecie: sznurowanie gniazdek + dekle, zrobić oświetlenie i gniazdko na strychu, wyprowadzić oświetlenie chodnika / podjazdu, bo się zapomniało, ostatecznie będę miał małą rozdzielnicę 8-mio polową do PCi obok urządzenia na osobnego ESa i podlicznik (zajmują w sumie 7 pól - tak dla potomnych). Licznik 1-taryfowy, bo kosteczka wielkości pięści na 3-fazy i 2-taryfy to już 500zł z moim rabatem  :ohmy: 


Ogólnie inwestor zadowolony  :big grin:

----------


## ggdh

Może mały update, chociaż nic spektakularnego: 

- poprawianie peszli po własnych fachowcach  :wink:  (bo oni styro kładli nie będą...)






- górna rozdzielnica do kosmetycznych poprawek (krzywo ESy, maskownica, ułożenie niektórych kabli)




- dolna rozdzielnica ledwo liźnięta (jest ciut za mała, ale np. ESa 3f i podlicznik do PCi dam w małej skrzynce podtynkowej 8-mio polowej zaraz obok hydroboxa pompy)




- początki z dylatacją (poddasze wysprzątane na błysk)



I nawet się trzyma  :wink: 



- i jeszcze burdel serwerowo-alarmowy do ogarnięcia (postanowiłem, że od góry nie będę wkuwał i zatynkowywał, ale zrobię ponad szafką serwerową zabudowę GK)





Co poza tym? 

- materiały na WM powinny dotrzeć w tym tygodniu, ale nie będę ich do siebie zwoził i poczekają u kumpla / wykonawcy. REKU NIE WYBRANY - poradźcie coś  :cool: 

- nie mam upatrzonych drzwi, chociaż co nieco doedukowałem się z montażu i wiem czego mi nie wcisną...

- do końca tego tygodnia jest promocja na panele Quick-Step, chyba będzie trzeba podjąć decyzje, bo przy metrażu, który chcemy nimi przykryć to może być kilka tysięcy oszczędności...

----------


## Norbi89

Czyli przygotowania pod wylewki czas start ? Jaką szafę przewidujesz do serwerowni ?

----------


## ggdh

Miałbym już dylatację na poddaszu, ale przy takiej pogodzie kleić się nie da. Na dole bez klejenia, bo będzie czarna folia budowlana i dopiero styro.

A szaf(k)ę serwerową już kupiłem. CLICK

----------


## Norbi89

Co przewidujesz w tej szafeczce procz rzeczjasna internetu? Przyda sie do czegoś, pytam bo rozważe wtedy kupno

----------


## ggdh

Kupiłem ją nastawiając się na alarm, ale znajomy zajmujący się alarmem powiedział, że nie da rady. Już nie pamiętam dlaczego. W szafce będzie rejestrator do kamer, UPS, na razie wstawię NAS, a może kiedyś serwer plików, switch na te 10-12 punktów LAN w domu. Pewnie będzie za duża  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Chyba czas na aktualizację, bo całkiem o mnie zapomnicie  :cool: 

Moja słabsza aktywność na FM związana jest z grupą budowlaną na FB, gdzie mimo wszystko dużo szybciej moje wątpliwości są rozwiewane po odsianiu nonsensów i oczywistych trolli  :yes: 

Z różnych względów budowa trochę zwolniła, ale co się odwlecze... cały czas coś się dzieje, może nie tak szybko jakbym tego jeszcze niedawno chciał, ale może to i lepiej:


1) jednak będą najpierw tynki, przemyślałem sprawę i doszedłem do wniosku, że tak będzie lepiej. Znalazłem fachowca z prawdziwego zdarzenia, o którym nigdzie nie znalazłem złego słowa. Mam o tyle komfortową sytuację, że porządni wylewkarze są na "zawołanie", więc kiedy by te tynki nie powstały to nie powinienem mieć obsuwy z podłogą. Swoją drogą to tynki zaplanowane na tydzień po weekendzie majowym, więc nie najgorzej. Trochę zdjęć z przygotowań:

- zabezpieczenie membrany przed tynkiem 








- listwy prowadzące i narożniki













2) ocieplenie murłaty: temat zgłębiony, ale nie pasowało mi rozwiązanie większości, czyli wklejenie BK. Więc wkleiłem 10cm EPSu, zazbroiłem siatką i zaciągnąłem klejem dwa razy.












Wyszło lepiej niż się spodziewałem (1szy raz w życiu coś takiego robiłem), mimo, że i tak to będzie narzucone tynkiem i nikt nigdy więcej nie będzie tego oglądać  :cool: 


Z rzeczy mniej ważnych to:

- zdjąłem schody i pierwszy raz od prawie roku widzę hall / salon w całej okazałości 




- trochę ogarnąłem działkę i przymierzam się do walki z perzem pie*dolonym  :big lol: 




- oczyściłem izolację fundamentu z resztek zaprawy i jak będę budował następny dom to na pewno zadbam o zabezpieczenie zanim wpuszczę murarzy




- w najbliższym czasie czeka mnie dodanie kilku brakujących kabli (sterownik reku, LAN do routera wifi, który będzie podwieszony pod sufitem obok schodów), ogarnięcie nowych schodów / drabiny, wybór drzwi wejściowych, wycieczka do PGE po licznik  :cool: ...

----------


## ggdh

I kolejny update na luzie  :yes: 


1) Drzwi wejściowe spuchły ze 100cm (bezsensowny wymiar jak dla mnie i wielu innych - taki się robi jak nie ma opcji wniesienia dużych gabarytów przez inny otwór, a ja mam okno tarasowe o szer. 180cm) do 130 - będą drzwi 90cm + 30cm naświetle. Prawie na pewno będziemy zamawiać na dniach Wikęd Wzór 26D w wersji Termo Prestige Lux, a na tył do pom. gosp. te same tylko w wersji Optimum + ościeżnica Termo. Skonsultowałem cenę, jaką mi zaproponowano i grzech nie brać. Montaż na klinarycie + taśmy naokoło. A otwór powiększałem tak (miałem szerokie nadproże, ale i tak dodałem drugie niżej):



Musiałem przenieść puszki przełączników, ale to był mały szczegół.



2) Pierwsze przymiarki do WM - instalacja zaplanowana zaraz po tynkach, byle coś podeschło:




3) dalsze zabezpieczenia / poprawki przed tynkami:











3) Udało mi się własnoręcznie popełnić 3 z 4 podejść na odkurzacz centralny - ostatniego nie zdążyłem przed tynkami:





4) czas się naszprycować  :cool: 













5) I produkt finalny (w trakcie wykonywania):











<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


I teraz dylematy (pisałem w Izolacjach, ale zero odzewu): 


Plan był na ocieplenie skosów do jętek 2x15 wełna i 2x15 na strop między jętki. Wełna zanabyta w promo. I trafił się taki, co mi namieszał, że mieszkamy blisko lasu i kuny mogą być problemem. Dobra - to może piana? Argumenty za: kuny nie lubią, 1 dzień i gotowe (wełna ze 3 tygodnie i co najgorsze  samemu), wypełnienie szczelin i ciasnych przestrzeni, których u mnie sporo (dach koperta + 2-spad). Przeciw: cena, lambda (akurat jak moja średnia wełna), cena i cena. Oferta na 22cm skosy do kalenicy + strop ok 15cm. 

No średnio mi to pasowało, bo strych ma być graciarnią, gdzie w zimie mam nadzieję nie zaglądać. Więc pomysł na 30cm na skosach do jętek i tyle samo na stropie. Potencjalny wykonawca odradza i sugeruje, że jak już muszę po swojemu to może 25cm na skosach do jętek i tyle samo na stropie, a od stropu na skosach do kalenicy między krokwie, czyli tak z 15cm.


Co myślicie?

----------


## annatulipanna

Hmm.... Właśnie dziś z rana zajrzałam do Ciebie, czy coś nowego słychać, czy nie  :wink: 
I nic nie było...

Wtrącę swoje trzy grosze, skoro pytasz, co myślimy.
Od początku. Mieszkam pod lasem w 20-letnim domu. Nasz nowy dom jest 300 metrów dalej, praktycznie w lesie.
W obecnym domu mamy kuny pod dachem. Mieszkają tu dłużej niż ja  :wink:  (wprowadziłam się 10 lat temu i już tu były, ale wtedy myślałam, że to myszy).
Poddasze nie było używane, więc nikt na to nie zwracał uwagi. Teraz my mieszkamy na poddaszu i kuny są uciążliwe, szczególnie nocą, ale nie mój dom, nie ma jak się dostać pod dach, więc nauczyłam się z nimi żyć.
Natomiast budując własny dom, poczytałam sobie o kunach i dopiero dowiedziałam się, jakie to szkodniki dla dachu. W nowym domu nie chcę takich lokatorów.
Więc też nie chciałam wełny. Mam swobodny dostęp do całego dachu, od środka, pod samą kalenicę, żeby móc kontrolować co się dzieje pod dachem. No i mam izolację z piany PUR (chociaż wiem, że nie jest ona przeszkodą dla kun, ale przynajmniej nie zachęca, tak jak wełna).
Także ja też, na Twoim miejscu wybrałabym pianę PUR. Oczywiście jeśli finanse Ci na to pozwalają. W moim przypadku izolacja natryskowa wyszła taniej, niż izolacja wełną. Robocizna przy wełnie jest droga (liczona x2), a ja sama wełny nie rozłożę. Ty możesz na tym zaoszczędzić. Tylko, czy warto?

Dziwi mnie, dlaczego potencjalny wykonawca odradza Tobie izolację o grubości 30 cm?? Uzasadniał to jakoś? Rozumiem, że może to uważać za bezzasadne (mój też uważał, że ponowny natrysk nie ma sensu, bo 20 cm piany wystarczy w zupełności), ale przyjechał i zrobił. I teraz mam ponad 30 cm w skosach i stropie i 15 cm na poddaszu nieużytkowym, do kalenicy. 
Obstawałabym bym przy Twoim pomyśle i dała 30 cm w części mieszkalnej i 15 cm izolacji na nieużytkach  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> I kolejny update na luzie 
> 
> 
> 1) Drzwi wejściowe spuchły ze 100cm (bezsensowny wymiar jak dla mnie i wielu innych - taki się robi jak nie ma opcji wniesienia dużych gabarytów przez inny otwór, a ja mam okno tarasowe o szer. 180cm) do 130 - będą drzwi 90cm + 30cm naświetle. Prawie na pewno będziemy zamawiać na dniach Wikęd Wzór 26D w wersji Termo Prestige Lux, a na tył do pom. gosp. te same tylko w wersji Optimum + ościeżnica Termo. Skonsultowałem cenę, jaką mi zaproponowano i grzech nie brać.


Drzwi wejściowe podobne do moich, z tym, że ja mam z szybą. Też mam 90-tki z naświetlem 30. I też Termo Prestige, ale bez Lux  :wink: 
Zwróć uwagę, na szerokość ościeżnicy przy drzwiach Optimum. Mamy ten model w obecnym domu i tutaj nie da się najechać styropianem elewacyjnym nic, a nic, od strony zawiasów. Może w ościeżnicy Termo jest lepiej. Warto zwrócić na to uwagę. I uszczelki w Optimum irytują mnie okropnie (ciągle wyłażą), ale skoro właścicielom to nie przeszkadza, to trzeba z tym żyć  :wink:  (pewnie wystarczyłoby je podkleić).Jednak wybierając drzwi do siebie, zwracałam uwagę, na montaż uszczelek w drzwiach i Termo Prestige, ma inaczej to rozwiązane, co mnie bardzo ucieszyło. 

Ps. Zerknęłam, jak dodajesz więcej, niż 5 zdjęć do jednego posta, ale nic z tego nie rozumiem  :roll eyes: 
Czarna magia!!! A ja też tak chcę  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Dziękuję za wpis, na pewno coś rozjaśnia. 

Co do zdjęć to pewnie masz smartfona? A jeżeli tak to na Androidzie? Czyli masz konto ba gmailu?  :smile: 

Logujesz się w przeglądarce na gmaila (a przy tym na całe konto googlowe), wpisujesz w wyszukiwarce "google photos" i już jesteś na swoim darmowym albumie w chmurze o pojemności 15GB. Tworzysz folder/album (np "Budowa"), robisz go publicznym (każdy może oglądnąć) lub częściowo prywatnym (każdy z linkiem do zdjecia może je oglądnąć). Do albumu wrzucasz zdjęcia z budowy, otwierasz je (tak, żeby były na prawie cały ekran) i klikasz prawym i "kopiuj adres obrazka" czy coś w ten deseń. Następnie na FM w czasie pisania postu wciskasz ikonkę obrazka, wybierasz opcję wklejenia zdjęcia "z URL" i voilà, wklejasz wcześniej skopiowany adres zdjęcia z GooglePhotos  :cool:

----------


## karster

> Następnie na FM w czasie pisania postu wciskasz ikonkę obrazka, wybierasz opcję wklejenia zdjęcia "z URL" i voilà, wklejasz wcześniej skopiowany adres zdjęcia z GooglePhotos


Coś się zmieniło na lepsze? Pamiętasz problemy u Bartka (zresztą u wielu ludzi z googlephotos)?.

No to masz już po tynkach?  :smile:  Fajnie i to z wodkanem na gotowo, ja dopiero się z nim bujam. WM rozkładam (dziś pierwszy dzień pracy na pół gwizdka bo styropian przyjechał na podłogi).

PS. Też wrzucę kilka fotek do siebie, tyle, że u mnie syf na budowie akurat  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Co tu taka cisza? 
W ogóle od tygodnia zresztą cały fm milczy (brak powiadomień).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Się tak zrypało FM, że nawet pisać się nie chce.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Aiki powiem Ci, że mam tak samo. Nawet czytanie jest jakieś nieprzyjemne.

----------


## ggdh

Wygląda na to, że jeszcze dycham  :smile: 


W pracy tyle do zrobienia, że jak już znajdę czas na budowę to nie znajduję na FM. No cóż, priorytety...

Ale kontynuując: tynki sobie ładnie wyschły, tylko symboliczne spękania w newralgicznych miejscach typu podejścia wod-kan czy odkurzacza. Ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony z ekipy, zwłaszcza, że naprawdę się gimnastykowali, żeby mnie wepchać. Bez znajomości się nie obyło (tak sądzę  :wink: ) Coś czuję, że ktoś sobie musiał przeczekać tydzień czekając na moich tynkarzy... No trudno, życie. Jedyne, do czego mogę się doczepić to ilość tynku na chudziaku i stropie, czasem musiałem kuć, bo było ponad 1cm i to nie plackami, ale np cały narożnik pokoju. Do przeżycia.

Powoli zbliżałem się do kolejnych etapów i na pierwszy ogień poszły otwory pod anemostaty: przy wylewaniu stropu murarzom nie do końca wyszło gładzenie przy skrzynkach, które robiły za szalunki:






Jako, że nie udało mi się nigdzie w okolicy pożyczyć frezarki do betonu to byłem zmuszony improwizować. Podpatrzone na yt:




A efekt więcej niż zadowalający  :cool: 






Następny etap: odkurzacz centralny. Jak wiele rzeczy na budowie (włączając "budowę") robiłem to po raz pierwszy i efekt chyba wyszedł całkiem przyzwoity. Chociaż trochę oszukuję, bo mam doświadczenie w klejeniu PVC z akwarystyki. Zwinąłem pracownikom peszla 50mm o długości 9m, tyle ile planuję wąż do OC i zacząłem mierzenie co i gdzie, żeby było dobrze  :smile:  podejścia zrobiłem przed tynkami, bo jakoś kucie świeżego i wyczekanego tynku nie do końca jest po mojemu...

Parter:









Oczywiście nie obyło się bez wtopy: tynkarze przy "docinaniu" tynków przy chudziaku machnęli kolanko, mimo, że okleiłem oczojebną taśmą i uczulałem na każdym kroku. Zapaćkałem klejem, dałem pasek PVC i powinno być ok. Bez naciśnięcia palcem pęknięcie nie było nawet widoczne.




I poddasze...






Jak będę robił kiedyś OC ponownie to dam rury przy samej ścianie - mniej później kombinowania ze styropianem. 



W międzyczasie jak akurat patrzyłem się na bramę ta postanowiła sobie się przewrócić. Jedi czy jak...? 




A dalej to już nuda w postaci układania styropianu i chyba już zacząłem rzygać tą czynnością  :bash: 




Tu zapianowane rury WM, ale jeszcze nie skończone. Wszystko ładnie przykryłem. A skoro już o WM to nie będę się nad nią rozwodził, bo standard: PE-flex 50 i 75mm, plastikowe puszki, duże rozprężne robione na zamówienie i przerabiane na miejscu. 






A w górnej łazience puściły mi nerwy przy docinaniu styro, aby obłożyć całą masę rur WM, bo tam obie skrzynki rozprężne i stąd się wszystko rozchodzi. Wku..iłem się, rozrobiłem perlit z cementem i wylałem w kilku miejscach perlitobeton  :cool: 






Znaczyłem, gdzie niekoniecznie muszę deptać i wbijać spinki do rurek. Trochę tego wyszło  :smile: 





<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  >

Jak da się zauważyć budowa zwolniła, bo czasu brak, wykonawców brak i im nie ufam  :roll eyes:  do rozłożenia rurek i ogarnięcia rozdzielaczy jednak wezmę polecanego hydraulika, bo najzwyczajniej czasu nie mam. 

Co by tu jeszcze... aha, będzie 25cm piany Purinova Purios E, cena specjalna "branżowa", bo jest szansa, że polecę wykonawcę - w końcu odwiedzam 3-5 budów tygodniowo... Opianowane będą skosy użytkowe i sufit, do kalenicy robić nie będę. Przeliczono mi OZC na pianę i rachunki podskoczą o ok 200/rok. I wełnę sprzedałem, żeby mnie czasem nie kusiła. Prawie nic na tym dealu nie straciłem, więc jestem kontent  :wink: 

Sam już nie wiem czy pisałem, ale mam już zamówioną pompę ciepła, Panasonic T-Cap 9kW, wersja F, tzn trzyma 9kW do -15C, a nie do -20C jak obecna wersja H. Mimo spadku, przy -20C ma nadmiar mocy jak na moje potrzeby. No i cena brutto z montażem 3kPLN mniej niż wersji H, netto bez montażu  :wink:  planowany montaż zaraz po wstawieniu drzwi docelowych...

... którymi będą Wikęd wzór 26D z doświetlem 30cm w wersji ThermoPrestigeLux. Na tył do pom. gosp. te same w wersji Optimum+Termo ościeżnica. Montaż na klinarycie i taśmach. Będzie dobrze  :smile: 

W następny poniedziałek zamontują mi licznik - wylewki już będą na swoim prądzie  :cool:  G12w od razu, a co się będę szczypał? Zwłaszcza, że taryfę można zmienić po roku i ani dnia wcześniej.

Obecnie zaczynam szukać ekipy do elewacji, bo nie zapowiada się, żebym miał na to czas samemu. Pożyjemy... zobaczymy...

----------


## karster

No w końcu jakiś update  :smile:  

PS. U mnie od dziś schną wylewki. Teraz chyba muszę się wziąć za dach, nie ma ekipy od niego  :sad: 
PS2. U mnie chyba też wyląduje 26D.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## rafhi

A tak finalnie jeśli można spytać ile wyjdzie pompa z montażem i uruchomieniem ? Sam się nastawiam na 9 kw panasia...

----------


## ggdh

Pompa z montażem to 18900 brutto. Reszty kotłowni jeszcze nie wyceniłem - ten hydraulik, który ułoży rurki pewnie tym się zajmie. Co wiem na pewno, że będzie miedź 28mm, bo pompy potrzebują duże przepływy, a takie PEXy jednak mają sporo zwężenia na kolankach.

----------


## karster

Ja dałem do rozdzielaczy PPr 40 a na końcach są redukcje na ppr32+gwinty 1". Połozyłem prawie 2km rury kantherm blue flor. Kupiłem 600+600+600+200 i zostsło mi 5+7+11+105mb  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## walec7_7

Pięknie się dzieje  :smile:  Powoli idzie, ale do przodu. No i już bliżej niż dalej.

----------


## micbarpia

Ggdh, rekordowo dlugi post to po pierwsze primo :smile:  po drugie...primo, widac wyrazne postepy wiwc albo to jest tak proste albo robisz to tak dobrze I sprawnie ze tak proste sie wydaje... bardzo ciekaw jestem co doczepiles do gumoweczki poza odkurzaczem oczywiscie?

----------


## ggdh

Dekiel kanalizacyjny fi160 i obciętą otulinę na PEXa. No i ze 4mb taśmy  :wink:

----------


## rafhi

> Pompa z montażem to 18900 brutto. Reszty kotłowni jeszcze nie wyceniłem - ten hydraulik, który ułoży rurki pewnie tym się zajmie. Co wiem na pewno, że będzie miedź 28mm, bo pompy potrzebują duże przepływy, a takie PEXy jednak mają sporo zwężenia na kolankach.


Cena wydaje się być atrakcyjna, ale rozumiem że to wersja 1 fazowa ? Ja po "znajomości: dostałem ofertę na H w kwocie około 15.500 brutto, ciekawi mnie jak to ma się do montażu i wypełnienie czynnikiem - ile sobie mogą liczyć za te robote... bo może czasem wyjść drożej poprzez zakup bezpośredni.
Ja mam 154 m2 uzytkowej jeszcze nie robiłem pełnego OZC ale już parę firm mi oferowało z jakimś tam wstępnym OZC i tak padało na te 9 kw. Powiedz mi jeszcze bo nie znalazłem info czy garaż też masz ogrzewany ? Bo rozumiem że użytkowej masz około 147 m2.

Kwestia GGDH zamiana wełny na piankę - dlaczego zmieniasz ?jakie tego przyczyny ? Sam się zastanawiam w co iść a ty już wełne miałeś i sprzedałeś, co spowodowało tak znaczną zmianę ?

poza tym widzę że idziesz w bardziej pasywny dom  :wink:  drzwi z najwyższej opcji

----------


## ggdh

1) garażu nie posiadam  :roll eyes:  jest pokój i pom. gosp.

2) podłóg jest 230m2, użytkowej według projektu powinno być 165m2.

3) przy dachu kopertowym, czyli takim jak u mnie, bardzo ciężko pozbyć się mostków przy ociepleniu wełną - przy pomiarze metrażu jeden gość od piany pokazał mi kilka miejsc, których nie da się zaizolować dobrze, czyli włożyć wełnę, a nie upchać. Poza tym chciałem zrobić ocieplenie samemu (wystarczająco fuszerek widziałem przy układaniu wełny), a jak pisałem cierpię na chroniczny brak czasu. Piana to 1 dzień roboty, ale co ważniejsze - nie mojej  :smile:  i na koniec: buduję dom blisko lasu, właściwie z 3 stron jest ściana lasu w odległości 100-200m. Kun ci u nas dostatek. Mimo, że piana nie jest gwarancją, że kuna nie wejdzie, to na pewno nie zrobi takiej masakry jak potrafi z wełną.

4) Asolt wyliczył mi OZC na poziomie 33kWh/m2/rok i tego będę się trzymał. Myślę, że mimo użycia cieńszej warstwy piany (25 vs 30 wełny o podobnej lambdzie) to jest do osiągnięcia ze względu na szczelność warstwy ocieplenia.

----------


## ggdh

Kolejny tydzień, kolejna aktualizacja.


Styropiany w większości ułożone, więc nie było sensu czekać na hydraulika (o tym później...) z rozłożeniem. Podłogówka według Asolta. Najpierw wbiłem swoje pierwsze w życiu spinki...




... a potem poszło z górki  :wink: 

Salon.


Pokój Latorośli.


Sypialnia gościnna / pokój planowanej latorośli:


Kuchnia / jadalnia / salon (perspektywa taka, że okno z lewej i prawej są prostopadłe względem siebie  :big grin: )


W naszej sypialni planujemy garderobę, więc i zabudowę gk trzeba było zaplanować:








Do ogarnięcia zwojów 600m rur Kan-Therm blueFloor o wadze ok 60kg posłużył mi gargantuiczny zlepek dostępnych odpadów na budowie  :cool: 






Nie dość, że piękny to do tego nawet działa i CAŁY dom obleciałem bez jego ruszania, a stał, gdzie go złożyłem, czyli na środku jadalni obok schodów  :wink: 



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


1) miałem włam do szopy narzędziowej: wzięli kosę spalinową Demon z Allegro i pilarkę tarczową ręczną Graphite. Policja, zdjęcia, komenda. Za kilka dni przyjdzie umorzenie  :wink:  dobrze, że sąsiad musiał ich przestraszyć, bo w zasięgu ręki leżało jeszcze kilka narzędzi.

2) hydraulik, za którym bujam się od 4 tygodni miał przyjść jutro. Więc dzisiaj zadzwonił, że nie przyjdzie, bo będzie w Warszawie do 13 sierpnia. No i dupa.

3) mam obsuwę z drzwiami, co po zeszłotygodniowym włamaniu trochę mnie wku*wia. Będę gnębił.

----------


## aiki

Słup obłóż pianką. Przy oknach tarasowych zdejmij piankę.
Na przejścia między płytami grzewczymi pozakładaj na rurki peszle.
Salon - jak chcesz zmieścić dylatację między tymi pętlami?
W rogach i na łączeniach pianki widać przerwy - wleci tam beton i cała ta dylatacja idzie się ...
Zrób tak aby beton nigdzie nie doszedł do ściany.

----------


## ggdh

Wcale nie napisałem, że robota skończona  :wink:

----------


## aiki

ha ha.

----------


## ggdh

Tak na dobrą sprawę to dalej czekam na drzwi, a właśnie mija 8 tygodni... Dzisiaj dostałem telefon, że wreszcie Wikęd podołał zadaniu i dostarczył do dystrybutora, który od razu wysłał  je do mojego składu budowlanego. Montaż wstępnie na wtorek, więc jutro trzeba będzie zakasać rękawy i obrobić otwory.

A wylewki?

Zeszłe wtorek i czwartek: znaleziony naprędce hydraulik, który okazuje się spoko gościem i pociągnie tematy hydrauliczne do końca, ogarnia rozdzielacze i podciąga dobiegi i powroty pod miejsce, gdzie będzie pompa ciepła. Instalacja na miedzi 28mm, która przechodzi w 3x 22mm. Zważywszy, że kotły kondensacyjne do 50kW mają wyjście 22mm myślę, że powinno być OK  :roll eyes: 

Poniedziałek: 10 minut rozmowy z wykonawcą wylewek o szczegółach typu dylatacje, ile czego kupić, czy wszystko dobrze zrobiłem. Termin ustalamy na czwartek, w środę wieczorem mamy się zdzwonić, żeby ustalić adres, czas przyjazdu itp.

Wtorek-Środa: ostatnie poprawki dylatacji, sprzątanie, dodanie pętli do pasywnego chłodzenia komputera  :cool: 

Środa popołudnie: dzwonię do gościa. Nie odbiera. No bywa. Dzwonię po 2 godzinach. To samo. Nerwówka. Wysyłam 2 SMSy - dochodzą. Dzwonię o 21. Sygnał jest, nie odbiera.

Czwartek rano: dzwonię ostatni raz. Zero odzewu. No kurdwa.

Mówię żonie co i jak. Wrzucam zapytanie na lokalną grupę budowlaną na FB. 3 godziny i mój post zostaje zaakceptowany  :Confused:  w międzyczasie żona wrzuca zapytanie na lokalną grupę "Matki-Wariatki". Po 2 minutach mam 4 namiary w tym do dwóch wykonawców znanych w okolicy z tego, że są doskonali = nie mają terminów na miesiące w przód. Dzwonię do pierwszego, który zresztą u nas na firmie robił wylewki maszynowe w hali. Terminy odległe, ale dla mnie ostatnie dni sierpnia. Nie jest źle. Dzwonię do drugiego. Mówi, że na 25 sierpnia ktoś tego samego dnia wyskoczył mu z harmonogramu, więc mogę zająć jego miejsce. Zajmuję. Dodaje, że jak mam wszystko gotowe i kwestia wchodzić / zrobić, a nie bawić się w dylatacje, szalowanie, sprzątanie to jest szansa, że może uda się wcześniej, bo robi sporo dla deweloperów, a ci rzadko kiedy wyrabiają się na czas (a rezerwują miesiące wcześniej). Dzisiaj telefon. Czy mogą przyjechać w następny piątek? NO BA!  :big lol: 

Obsuwa: 1 tydzień. Z pianą na poddaszu nie będzie problemu, bo wykonawca rzeczowy i wie jak jest. 


Ogólnie to jest git  :stir the pot:

----------


## Kamil_

I jak tam?

----------


## ggdh

Wylewki? 

MAM I JA! 


(Zdjęcia jak trochę podeschnie i będę się czuł komfortowo chodząc po nich  :big grin: )

----------


## walec7_7

To czekamy  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

To po kolei: 

- znaleziony naprędce hydraulik wykonał kawał solidnej roboty - nie tylko moje skromne zdanie  :roll eyes: 











- zaraz po nim miał wchodzić gnieciuch od wylewek - co i jak opisałem w poprzednim poście. W międzyczasie udało się ustalić montaż drzwi, wyszło całkiem całkiem, ale kilka szczegółów do poprawy i zrobienia jak należy, czyli samemu i po swojemu  :wink: 

Było tak (drzwi wysunięte z futryną, bo obrobiliśmy otwory pod taśmy):








Drzwi ciężkie, więc i odbojnik przyzwoity  :roll eyes: 



- z wylewkami udało się ogarnąć sytuację i w zeszłe piątek i sobotę przyjechała ekipa, bez pitu pitu wzięli się za robotę i oto efekt:

















Na ostatnim zdjęciu widać jak wylewka zmienia kolor po związaniu  :cool:  W największym pomieszczeniu w domu (salon+jadalnia+holl+kuchnia=ca 62m2) ustawiłem dzisiaj poziomicę 360° i okazało się, że na tej powierzchni największa odchyłka to... 5mm w stosunku do punktu odniesienia, czyli poziomu planowanych blatów w kuchni  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  Nie miałem pojęcia, że tak dokładnie można zrobić wylewkę tradycyjną  :big lol: 


- jutro montaż pompy ciepła, więc i trzeba było ogarnąć kilka kwestii.

* puszkę ogarnął Teść





* fundament pod jednostkę zewnętrzną ogarnąłem sam  :cool: 

Wykop, a w nim 3 otwory: środkowy pod rurę drenażową, boczne na wzmocnienie (zalane betonem i zazbrojone) przewiązaniem z płytą wylaną na dnie.


Rura drenażowa nawiercona i owinięta geowłókniną.




Szalunki na "słupki", również zazbrojone. Na wierzchu szpilki gwintowane pod stelaż agregatu.





Jutro rano przed montażem rozszaluję i zrobię zdjęcie pochwalić się jak wyszło. Lub nie jak nie wyszło  :wink:

----------


## karster

Wooow, ale poszedłeś so przodu, jak kuna  :smile:  masz takie same drzwi jak ja chcę, tyle ze ja mam dwa naświetla boczne (180cm szerokości) no i raczej kupię optimum+termo zamiast "termo Prestige Lux". Do kotłowni masz optimum czy Premium? Ja te drugie wezmę Premium+termo. Te same wzory, te same kolory (tyle, ze ja chciał bym sloje w poprzek a nie pionowo ale ro już pewnie bez znaczenia).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Na tył mam Optimum+Termo. Nie miałem co oszczędzać, bo dali mi taki upust  :cool:  wiesz ile kosztowała całość z montażem na taśmach? 7800 na 8%VAT (przód 26D+30cm doświetlem Thermo Prestige Lux, tył 26D Optimum+Termo, obie pary drzwi z kontaktronami na klinarytach systemowych)  :cool:  :cool:

----------


## walec7_7

No pięknie! Up z kopyta  :big tongue:  Teraz to już z górki. Drzwi super, mam podobne  :big tongue:

----------


## ggdh

No to lecimy dalej  :cool: 


Fundament rozszalowany i wyszedł całkiem całkiem, chociaż ten słupek bliżej wejścia ma koślawe "zaokrąglenie" (zwęża się ku dołowi, bo nie chciało mi się dać dwóch dodatkowych wkrętów):







(To ten ładniejszy słupek  :wink: )



I po zasypaniu:



Rozstaw szpilek wyszedł mi idealny jak mi napisano w mailu, czyli 66x40. Szkoda, że rozstaw montażowy stelaża to 62x40  :Confused:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :WTF: 

Tyle pierd*lenia się z tym tylko po to, żeby ostatecznie ucięli je na równo po betonie i dali stelaż na kołkach szybkiego montażu. Dopiero po ucięciu dotarło do mnie, że powinni byli dać poziomo profil stalowy na moje szpilki, a na niego stawiać stelaż do PCi... Już nie wspomnę, że przy jednym z kołków część fundamentu się odłupała (3x mówiłem, że ostrożnie mają to robić  :bash: ) Jak kiedyś agregat się wywróci to będzie powód do reklamacji.

No niechtam... gwóźdź programu!











PCi zamontowana, połączona z agregatem przewodami freonowymi i kablem. Nie mam pojęcia, co to za smuga na ostatnim zdjęciu. Na zdjęciu z leżącym hydroboxem jej nie ma... Jak już ogarnę hydraulikę i przyłącz wodny to się mam zgłosić na uruchomienie. Ogólnie oprócz wtopy z fundamentem to jestem zadowolony  :roll eyes: 




<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>

1) zrobiłem nowe schody, które już zostaną do samego końca. Zdjęcia wkrótce.

2) trzeba będzie jeszcze przed pianą: 

    * ogarnąć sufit: kupiłem kantówki 120x40 w okazyjnej cenie z facebooka, okazało się, że od sąsiada może 75m w prostej linii od mojej budowy  :wink:  posłużą do podniesienia stropu, a właściwie miejsca na pianę powyżej sufitu na strychu (kantówki na sztorc na jętkach, które mają teraz ok 19cm po wyschnięciu. Z wierzchu nabiję na kantówkach membranę dachową, a na nią od dołu będzie natryśnięta piana o gr. 25cm)

    * załatać styropianem szczelinę nad murłatą: 

    * nabić ESy pod stelaż GK

    * zamontować schody strychowe (dzisiaj kupiłem - Fakro LTK Energy 70x120. Mam już patent jak docieplić od strony strychu (pudło z szarego styro 20cm  :wink: )

----------


## Jabolek

Gratulacje pompy ciepła!

ES'y , nie lepiej grzybki rigistil'a?

----------


## ggdh

Dużo więcej zabawy w poziomowanie, a korekt nie będzie po pokryciu pianą...

----------


## walec7_7

Całkiem ładny Ci wyszedł ten fundament, szkoda że trzeba było ciąć szpilki. Ale ważne że pompa już jest  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

cd...


Schody, które już zostaną pewnie do samego końca. Żona mało entuzjastycznie reaguje jak mówię, że oszczędziliśmy 15kPLN  :big lol: 





No i cała afera z podniesieniem stropu, żeby zrobić miejsce na więcej piany: okazyjnie nabyte kantówki 120x40 okazały się strzałem w dziesiątkę. Postawione na sztorc, złapane kątownikami, na nich będzie rozciągnięta membrana dachowa, na którą od dołu będzie natryśnięta piana.






A tutaj zdjęcie od dołu podłogi na strychu, którą również trzeba było podnieść. Deski trzeba było obrócić o 90*, więc doświadczenie z młodości z Tetrisem się ostatecznie przydało  :cool:

----------


## karster

Super wyszło, też bym się chciał zająć wnętrzem, a nie męczyć się z łaceniem dachu pod dachówkę. Gdzie tu ją jeszcze założyć. Gdyby to jeszcze szło jak by się chciało czy też drewno/ więźba była idealnie prosta...

Co planujesz zrobić w tym roku? 
Ja muszę zrobić koniecznie
1) dach + okna dachowe + rynny + pas podrynnowy w kolorze złoty dąb (jedno z większych zmartwień, ceny z kosmosu)
2) ocieplenie ścian zewnętrznych (lada dzień zamawiam ostatecznie materiał od fightera, wybrałem etixx'a  :smile:  )
3) Zabudowa sufitów + zasyp celulozy 
4) Jakiekolwiek źródło ciepła (kominek z płaszczem lub PC) by grzać w domu i pracować przez dłuuugie, zimne i ciemne wieczory zimy i wiosny 
Drzwi mam wstępnie dogadane, we wtorek jadę podpisać umowę. Dodatkowe naświetle boczne + większa wysokość swoje robi z ceną. Dlatego podmuruję sobie pustak  12cm pod nadprożem i już po rabatach 700zł w kieszeni zostanie (drzwi będą 180x210).


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Na ten rok jeszcze: 

- elewacja, chociaż jeszcze nie mam ekipy, więc pewnie się nie uda.

- piana (w następny czwartek)

- skończyć WM, ale to kwestia chwili - przed pianą muszę rozłożyć rury 75mm, reku nadal nie wybrany

- zabudowa gk pewnie w zimie, stelaże wcześniej

- zamówić kuchnię, schody, podłogi

- łazienki na październik


Tak szczerze to bardzo dużo zależy od elewacji  :sad:  trochę przespałem.

----------


## chilli banana

Ale dużo się dzieje, poszedłeś do przodu  :smile: 
Wylewki super wyszły 
Gratki już takiego etapu  :smile: 
Pisales gdzieś po ile masZ te miedziane rurki 28?
Szukam aktualnie, ale ceny spore..
Całą instalację masz na nich?

----------


## ggdh

Dopiero teraz zobaczyłem Twoje zapytanie: instalacja jest na 28mm, ale nie cała - do "rozdzielacza" miedzianego idzie 28mm z pompy (i wraca), ale do samych rozdzielaczy podłogówki poprowadzone 22mm. Nie było sensu dawać większych średnich, bo jedna 28mm z pompy nie obsłuży 3x 28mm do rozdzielacza. Ale jak wcześniej pisałem: do kotłów kondensacyjnych do 50kW stosuje się 22mm, więc mam aż nadto  :wink: 

Co do cen to się nie wypowiem, bo hydraulik się zapytał czy się zgodzę, aby robić z jego "odpadów" po innych robotach. Tzn tylko krótkie odcinki - np przejście przez strop, gdzie rurka miała powiedzmy 1.8mb długości, było z jednej rurki bez mufowania. Musiałem jechać i dokupić 3mb rurki 22mm w Leroy Merlin, ale tam cena połowę wyższa niż w hurtowni lub u hydraulika.




Zdjęcie warte tysiąc słów, więc lecimy dalej:

1) najpierw odwiedził mnie ten gość  :roll eyes: 



2) potem musiałem ogarnąć schody strychowe (Fakro LTK Energy 70x120) samemu jak zwykle  :ohmy:  wiązało się to z dorobieniem wymianu, bo tam gdzie planowałem schody rozstaw jętek był za duży (zresztą wszędzie byłby za duży). W międzyczasie skończyłem montaż kantówek na sztorc, o czym było w poprzednich wpisach.






Zastanawia Was deseczka pod nóżkami schodów? No pewnie, że musiałem uciąć za dużo  :big lol:  olewam, dołożę tą deskę na stałe, dam filc pod spód i zapomnę  :roll eyes: 


3) na kantówkach wylądowała zakupiona pośpiesznie membrana dachowa, jakiś przeciętniaczek za 2.99/m2. Do tego celu idealna, bo mocna. Zaraz pod nią szybko znalazły swoje miejsce rury WM, więc poniżej zdjęcia rodzinne tychże dwóch  :big lol: 











4) nie potrzeba wprawnego oka, żeby zauważyć grzybki pod profile zabudowy GK. Na całość skosów wraz z bratem, robiąc to pierwszy raz i posiadając wiedzę z youtuba  :wink:  zeszło nam od około 13 do około 23.30  :Confused:  a rypaliśmy do oporu, bo na następny dzień na 7 rano zamówiony był ten oto rydwan...


... z którego dwóch panów zrobiło to  :roll eyes: 













Piana Purinova Purios E, grubość umowna 25cm, co chyba wszędzie na skosach zostało natryśnięte. Za to na stropie, jak widać na zdjęciach, piana jest prawie na równo z jętkami. A to oznacza 32cm...

Po robocie posprzątane, resztki piana z podłóg i ścian usunięte, odpady zabrane. Miło, fachowo, bez zbędnego dziamania  :roll eyes:  jakby czasem ktoś potrzebował namiary to chętnie się podzielę: firma z siedzibą w Rzeszowie i działają za Kraków, Ostrowiec Świętokrzyski, Lublin, no i całe Podkarpacie.


Teraz kilka dni odpoczynku, żeby złapać oddech, bo ostatnie kilka tygodni to było istne szaleństwo  :bash:

----------


## Jabolek

Super robota!

Jaka cena za m2 piany?

Patrząc na rury od WM widzę ze nie robiłeś 4 skrzynek rozdzielczych tylko 2 na poddaszu? Czemu takie rozwiązanie?
Po ile rur i jakiej średnicy dawałeś do anemostatów w salonie i kuchni?

----------


## ggdh

Cena za pianę niska, bo dostałem zniżkę "branżową". Ogólnie stwierdzili, że za "tyle" takiego domu jest nie robili  :cool: 

Co do WM to do salonu szły chyba 2 lub 3 rury 50mm (bo styro 2x5cm, więc się ładnie chowały). W salonie są dwa anemostaty i jeden zaraz obok nad wejściem do salonu, więc nawet przy małych przekrojach sumarycznie jest całkiem nieźle. Do kuchni poszły 2x75mm, podobnie jak do łazienki na dole. Poddasze to tylko rury 75mm, chyba wszędzie po 2szt.

----------


## ggdh

Kolejny tydzień, kolejna aktualizacja...


1) dobrze jest mieć własny park maszynowy  :tongue: 




Rach-ciach, dwa dni  :Confused:  i przyłącz wodny gotowy. Dwa, bo robiliśmy jednocześnie sąsiadowi - u niego na działce jest wodociąg. Ode mnie trzeba było się przewiercić do niego, a rurę miał na około 140cm. Problem w tym, że po obu stronach drogi o szer. 6m są jeszcze rowy, każdy pewnie o szer. 1.5m. Żeby nie myśleć o przemarzaniu trzeba było iść 1m poniżej dna rowu, a kanalizacja w drodze też narzucała głębokość wiercenia. Ostatecznie mój własny osobisty przewiert okazał się jednym z najtrudniejszych w tym roku (2x utknęli pod drogą i stresik, bo jakby tam została sonda to firma z 15kPLN w plecy). Żeby oddać skalę naszego wiercenia przy wykonywaniu przyłączy to w sierpniu poszło blisko 500m rury osłonowej... Więc wiercimy sporo  :roll eyes: 

Rura zakopana 2 lata temu podczas zasypywania fundamentów przeczekała sobie spokojnie tylko po to, żeby przy odkopywaniu zadrasnęli ją łyżką  :bash: no i dupa, jechałem po nową i trzeba było przy budynku zrobić mufę skręcaną. No trudno, takie samo połączenie jak przy zasuwie czy nawiertce.





Mufa



Ze względu na to, że musieliśmy iść tak głęboko to i wiertnica musiała stanąć odpowiednio daleko od drogi - najchętniej to by postawili w domu  :big lol:  co nie do końca mi pasowało. Niedogodność wynikająca z takiej, a nie innej głębokości przejścia? Zasuwa nie jest przy ogrodzeniu, ale pewnie z 4m od domu. Pewnie wyjdzie w trawie / rabatce / ścieżce... Jakbym chciał zrobić przy ogrodzeniu to by trzeba było odkopać na ponad 2m w dół. A właśnie: wspomniałem, że woda była na 130cm i np wodociąg stał w wodzie? Wcale to niczego nie ułatwiło  :roll eyes: 

Koniec końców: MAM I JA! 





2) przymiarki i rozpoczęcie zabudowy poddasza.

Mam na październik umówionego gościa od łazienek, więc absolutnie w pierwszej kolejności trzeba opłytować to pomieszczenie. Ze względu na rury od WM trzeba będzie zabudować ściankę i odsunąć ją na 15cm od muru. Układ rur niestety nie sprzyja dłubaniu w stelażu pod GK...



... ale od czego jest Facebook i grupa "Prace wykończeniowe": Pytanie, kilka odpowiedzi, odezwała się Pani z ATLASa, że może pomóć? NO BA! Nr telefonu do przedstawiciela handlowego na Podkarpacie, od niego nr telefonu do doradcy handlowego ATLASa. Okazało się, że właśnie wyjeżdżał do Mielca  :cool:  :cool:  :cool:  1.5 godzinki później u mnie na budowie obgadaliśmy co i jak - M-System o długości 20cm jest tym, co mnie wyciągnie z tej opresji  :big lol: 





W międzyczasie zacząłem odgrzebywanie wieszaków spod piany i stwierdzam, że miejscami mam ponad 30cm, a zakładane 25cm to ledwo gdzie  :cool: 






Pierwsze przymiarki i powiem, że nie jest źle z płaszczyzną. Na 2.5m łacie może po 2-3mm niektóre profile odstawały - wszystko do naciągnięcia płytą. Profile, jakich będę używał to Norgipsy 0.6mm, jednak różnica jak się weźmie w rękę między 0.5 a 0.6 jest wyraźnie zauważalna. 





Zawiesiłem również ESy na suficie i okazało się, że na długości pomieszczenia równej 5.1m jętki mają różnice wysokości (od poziomu, nie od wylewki, która swoją drogą jest równa/pozioma) około 2cm, więc trochę niwelowania będzie. Ale od czego ma się Żonę i jej dalmierz, a dokładniej uchwyt dalmierza do tyczki? 80zł zostało w kieszeni...





Akurat na ostatnim zdjęciu nie widać poziomicy laserowej, bo jest na tle rur WM. Tak czy tak jest na tyczce rozporowej. Bez lasera nie wyobrażam sobie tego ogarniać. Najpierw poziom UDka przyściennego, w który wsadzane będą główne profile sufitowe CD60 - poziom łapany od najniższego ESa w pomieszczeniu. Nie mam zdjęć, ale UDek zawisnął sobie ponad linią lasera jak na zdjęciu powyżej, w niego udało mi się jeszcze włożyć i wypoziomować profil CD60 o długości 4m. I jak z dokładności? Jakieś 1-2mm, czyli zbliżamy się do błędu pomiarowego urządzenia laserowego (Bosch PLL360)  :roll eyes:  całkiem nieźle jak na pierwszy w życiu kontakt z zabudową GK  :cool: 
Na zdjęciu widać ścinki piany, ale to jest prawie wyłącznie piana, która była na drodze profili. Jak już je wszystkie zawieszę to będzie trzeba jeszcze ściąć nadmiary piany spomiędzy nich, żeby ładnie ułożyć paroizolację i aby nic mi płyt nie wypychało...


Jeszcze pochwalę się małą bzdurką, którą powinienem był kupić przed kręceniem wieszaków na skosach, gdzie pewnie z 500 wkrętów weszło: 




Taka drobnostka, a komfort pracy wzrósł ogromnie...



<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Ogłoszenia parafialne.

1) Najpierw lipa:


Doświetle w drzwiach wejściowych do reklamacji - zaczęła schodzić okleina. Zobaczymy jak się do tego Wikęd ustosunkuje.


2) wkrótce projekt łazienki, płytki z tego salonu z obietnicą, że do 1 tygodnia wszystkie powinno dać radę sprowadzić. Okaże się  :yes: 


3) zamówiliśmy wstępnie panele podłogowe na parter korzystając z promo QuickStepa. Będą duże dechy Largo w kolorze Dąb Naturalny Cambridge. Pod to podkład z tych raczej najlepszych. Kilka dni temu w tym samym salonie podłóg mieli jakieś dni otwarte czy coś takiego i każdy kto tam się pojawiał dostawał -20% na podłogi. Promocję łączą się  :cool:  :cool:  :cool:  więc następne panele na poddasze do sypialni też kupimy tam, akurat te z promocji producenta  :yes: 


4) hydraulik do napełnienia podłogówki i spięcia z pompą ciepła umówiony wstępnie na ten tydzień. Może nawet się uda od razu zamontować zasobnik CWU, z którym dość sobie pofolgowałem: kupiłem i czekam na najnowszy produkt Kospela, czyli >CLICK< SWPC-300 TERMO MAGNUM >CLICK<. Wymiennik dedykowany dla pomp ciepła z monstrualną wężownicą o powierzchni 4.22m2 przy pojemności 300L (275L realne).



Bez odbioru  :wink:

----------


## karster

> Kolejny tydzień, kolejna aktualizacja...
> 
> 
> 
> 4) hydraulik do napełnienia podłogówki i spięcia z pompą ciepła umówiony wstępnie na ten tydzień. Może nawet się uda od razu zamontować zasobnik CWU, z którym dość sobie pofolgowałem: kupiłem i czekam na najnowszy produkt Kospela, czyli >CLICK< SWPC-300 TERMO MAGNUM >CLICK<. Wymiennik dedykowany dla pomp ciepła z monstrualną wężownicą o powierzchni 4.22m2 przy pojemności 300L (275L realne).
> 
> 
> 
> Bez odbioru


A o multi inox od galmetu słyszał? Albo o, takie cos: https://allegro.pl/zbiornik-higienic...553669439.html

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

3 niezwiązane ze sobą osoby z branży instalatorskiej odradzały mi firmę Galmet. Że niby jak coś masz reklamować to grochem o ścianę i te reklamacje wcale rzadkie nie są. No i na co mi 450L?
Tego drugiego zbiornika nie widziałem, może i ciekawy.

----------


## karster

Na co  Ci 450l? Widać niedoczytałeś  :tongue:  to jest coś jakby przepływowy ogrzewacz wody. Do pompy ciepła prawdopodobnie rzecz idealna. Grzejesz 450l do zadanej temperatury a odbierasz przepływowo przez spiro. Brak konieczności oskarżenia przez ciągłą wymianę wody. Spora pojemność cieplna i bezwładność, może i z taktowaniem nie bedzie problemu? 

Mam znajomych, ktorzy w nierdzewce siedzą i myślę tego typu zbiornik zrobić z ich pomocą. Nieco mniejszy no i wąski (400mm) a wysoki (np >2000 mm). Ocieplę go armaflexem.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> 3 niezwiązane ze sobą osoby z branży instalatorskiej odradzały mi firmę Galmet. Że niby jak coś masz reklamować to grochem o ścianę i te reklamacje wcale rzadkie nie są. No i na co mi 450L?
> Tego drugiego zbiornika nie widziałem, może i ciekawy.


fajny ten zbiornik, z tego co widzę na necie to kosztuje jakieś 3,3k więc nie mało. Jak już idziesz w takie drogie zbiorniki to może stal nierdzewna? Ja polecam taki  akurat niedawno "miałem go w rękach" i jest bardzo spoko, no i z nierdzewki więc na wieki. Plusem jest to że odrazu jest z grzałką. Cenowo można go dostać grubo poniżej 5k.

----------


## ggdh

Zasobnik zamówiony i zapłacony. Nie ma co drążyć tematu  :wink:  rozważałem ten Joule, ale ciężko było mi przełknąć cenę.

----------


## annatulipanna

Cześć *ggdh*!
Ale się u Ciebie podziało  :jaw drop: 
Drzwi wejściowe eleganckie (podobne do moich  :wink: ), wylewki super. Rurki i elektryka, to nie moja bajka, więc się nie wypowiadam.
Za to piana - mega! odgrzebywanie grzybków, to nie odgrzebywanie profili  :bash: 
Powiedz, jak wykonywali natrysk wokół okien, że masz na gotowo te otwory?:




> 


Strych izolowałeś, czy nie? Zamierzasz ocieplać jakoś rury WM biegnące po ścianie?
Ogrom pracy za Tobą  :yes: , ogrom pracy przed Tobą...
Powodzenia!!!

----------


## ggdh

A więc tak:

- natrysk wokół okien z pomocą płyty plexi owiniętej folią stretch  :wink: , która miejscami została na pianie. Szło im to jak burza: przyłożyć, psik, 3 sekundy, posunąć dalej, psik...

- strychu nie izolowałem, tylko skosy użytkowe i sufit. 25cm piany, a miejscami całkiem sporo więcej  :cool: 

- rur od WM nie będę ocieplał, bo są w pomieszczeniu: od zewnątrz będzie 20cm szarego. Może kupię jedną lub dwie puszki tej pianki Polynor i tylko z wierzchu opierniczę dla izolacji akustycznej i żeby się nie ruszały / wibrowały podczas przepływu powietrza.



A ze spraw bieżących to:

- pierwsze przymiarki do zabudowy gk dość nieśmiałe, ale idzie coraz lepiej  :cool: 













- no i zapowiadany M-System od Atlasa...










Półki pod prysznicem  :wink: 





No i urodzinowe gadgety  :cool: 





<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>

- praktycznie od 2 tygodni nic nie robiłem na budowie, bo musiałem prowadzić firmę pod nieobecność szefa.

- umówiony hydraulik jednak nie dał rady mnie wcisnąć (w sumie to nic nie obiecywał, więc pretensji nie mam). Jestem po wstępnym słowie z innym.

- stelaże podtynkowe powinny być na dniach, więc muszę je ogarnąć przed wejściem hydraulika (zepnie spłuczki na sztywno)

- O. Takie coś w salonie mi się wala  :cool: 



- jestem po spotkaniu w gminie odnośnie "Czystego Powietrza". Coś powinno wpaść do kieszeni dla odmiany  :roll eyes:

----------


## ggdh

I kolejny update, tym razem skromniejszy, bo młyn w robocie...


- jak jestem na budowie to czasem urzędujemy we dwoje...



- krótka historia o ziemi: robiliśmy przyłącz do pięknego domu, 400m2, duża działka = kasa musiała lać się strumieniem. Przyszedł właściciel jak się pojawiłem i chwilę pogadaliśmy o tematach okołobudowlanych i o dziwo bardzo kumaty gość mający faktycznie pojęcie i kontrolę nad tym, co się dzieje na budowie. W pewnym momencie odebrał telefon i słyszałem "koparki, wywrotki, wywieź 1200 kubików ziemi", więc pytam czym się zajmuje. On na to, że koparkami i wywrotkami  :wink:  no to mówię mu czy mogę w przyszłości do niego zadzwonić, bo będę potrzebował ziemię na wyrównanie działki. A on się pyta czy może być za godzinę?  :cool:  :cool:  :cool:   no i faktycznie po godzinie czy dwóch przyjechała pierwsza wywrotka, potem druga i w sumie przywiozły 77m3 ziemi - brązowej, zero kamieni, nie marzącej się jak glina. Cena mało powiedzieć atrakcyjna  :wink: 



- wracając na budowę to dalej grzebię ścianę na m-systemie: folia jaką wybrałem to Isover StopAir. Mocna jak cholera, w palcach ciężko rozerwać, w końcu 0.2mm. Wywinięta zarówno na dole jak i na górze - będzie sklejona z folią na skosie i suficie. Klejona na taśmę dwustronną Steltec i jednostronną Izotec, obie z Allegro. Ta Izotec to moc wcielona:





- kulminacja, czyli pierwsza płyta w życiu  :roll eyes:  ściana już skończona, teraz jeszcze UD30 na górze i dociągnąć profile sufitowe CD60 do ściany i jechać z sufitem...




- z tematów instalacyjnych mam skończoną kotłownię, na zdjęciu jeszcze bez otulin:







- podciągnąłem profile tu i ówdzie, jak mnie lekka niechęć (nie za wcześnie?) nachodziła do ściany w łazience  :wink: 




<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

- w poniedziałek (22.10) przyjeżdża firma na uruchomienie pompy ciepła. Równo w porę, bo zapowiadają przymrozki. Problemów nie przewiduję...

- stelaże do kibelków już mam zamontowane przez hydraulików, bo ktoś musiał na sztywno spiąć (zgrzać) podejścia pod spłuczki. Kupiłem je w zestawie z miskami Ideal Standard Tesi AquaBlade 




- postanowiłem, że zabudowę stelaży zrobię na płytach budowlanych Ultrament 3cm, wychodzi taniej niż zestawy gotowe do stelaży, poza tym trochę u mnie musi być szerzej (w dolnej łazience obok stelaża jest w rogu pomieszczenia pion kanalizacyjny, w górnej jest pion napowietrzający)

- muszę podgonić z łazienką, bo płytkarz pewnie pod koniec października będzie chciał wchodzić...

----------


## ggdh

I znowu ja...


- ściana w łazience skończona, poszło lepiej niż się spodziewałem i nawet nigdzie nie ucieka pion  :cool:  _za bardzo_...




- z rozpędu machnąłem sufit w łazience zanim zacząłem ciut bardziej wymagającą część...




- ... czyli zabudowę glifów okien dachowych. Nieodzowny youtube i jakoś poszło, tylko raz musiałem połowę okna rozkładać, bo otwór leciał w trapez  :big grin: 










- I tutaj zaczęły się schody, bo okazało się, że w ferworze walki dzień (a właściwie i noc) przed pianowaniem zapomnieliśmy dać wieszaków na małej połaci w łazience, tej przez którą przechodzi komin. Mamy zrobiony projekt łazienki i w żaden sposób tego kąta i tej przestrzeni nie da się przyzwoicie zagospodarować, bo nie będę prosił stolarza o wyrzeźbienie szafki o tym kształcie. Decyzja? Ciągniemy skos do samej ściany i olewamy załamanie wynikające z połączenia dwóch połaci. Ale spokojnie: wszystko przeanalizowane i zatwierdzone przez ludzi zajmujących się zabudowami gk zawodowo - ponownie grupa na fb okazała się pomocna. Zielone światło wynikło głównie z tego, że jest tam tylko 113cm między ostatnim wieszakiem a ścianą i do tego używam bardzo dobrych profili: Norgips Supersystem 0.6mm. Myślałem dodać po dodatkowym profilu na te 3 "wiszące" w powietrzu profile, ale podobno nawet bez tego będzie wystarczająco. Chyba jednak dam...

* nieszczęsny kąt:


* i rozwiązanie:





- a tu jeszcze gotowa kotłownia w otulinkach  :yes: 





<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

- na 5 listopada umówiliśmy się z płytkarzem na start z łazienkami. Zabudowa na górze ma być gotowa i trochę ciśnienie mi opadło, bo tak na dobrą sprawę to konstrukcja jest gotowa w 90% i wystarczy dać taśmę dwustronną, ogarnąć kable na 4 lampy sufitowe, dać paroizolację i płytować  :cool: 

- tak swoją drogą to taką będziemy mieć łazienkę główną  :wink: 








- pisałem, że 22.10 miała być firma na uruchomienie pompy ciepła. Była  :big grin: 



Pompa ustawiona na wyłącznie tanią taryfę, z tym, że jak pojechałem na budowę w sobotę około południa to była praca w koszulce, bo od 22 w piątek pompa grzała bez przerwy  :cool:  mimo, że na zewnątrz było w czasie robienia zdjęcia 13C to ranek był rześki - około 4.5C. Inwestor zadowolony.


- skoro pompa uruchomiona to i końcowa faktura wystawiona. Inwestor z głową 2 dni wcześniej wysłał wniosek na dofinansowanie z "Czyste Powietrze" i się okaże czy to w ogóle ma sens. Podobno dużo gadania i obietnic, a w skarbcu pusto  :popcorn:

----------


## _arek_

Ładnie idziesz z robotą, ciepło jest kibelek jest to już zaraz można się sprowadzać  :smile:  
Ja aż się boje tych wieszanych sufitów u siebie na całej chacie. 

Z ziemią faktycznie się udało, u nas chyba z 900zł chcą za auto. Masakra jakaś. 

Powiedz mi ile za m2 piany teraz kasują ? Takie 25cm to już dobra grubość jest ??

----------


## ggdh

Usłyszałem, że olbrzymia większość inwestorów decyduje się na 20cm. Więc 25cm to jest nawet nawet. Ale nie daj sobie wcisnąć kitu, że "20cm piany zastępuje 30cm wełny" - fizyki nie oszukasz i lambda to lambda. Zwłaszcza, że piana otwartokomórkowa ma lambdę na poziomie 037-038, więc raczej jak bardzo przeciętna wełna. Jak zrobisz dobrze wełnę przy 30cm to będzie cieplejsza od piany. No ale: kuny, starzenie wełny, praca przy ułożeniu jak jesteś samorobem... w moim przypadku ważnym czynnikiem był brak czasu.

A cena, jaką zapłaciłem za usługę jest właściwie nieosiągalna dla innych (usłyszałem, że nigdy nie robili podobnego domu w tej cenie), bo dostałem zniżkę branżową - przedstawiciel handlowy twierdził (słusznie), że jest szansa, że mogę im nagonić klientów ze względu na fach i odwiedzanie 3-4 budów tygodniowo. 2 już im podesłałem, z czego jeden na prawie 300m2, więc chyba im się to ostatecznie opłaciło  :wink: 

I jeszcze co do ziemi to w piątek nie zaglądnąłem na budowę przez cały dzień, a w sobotę niespodzianka: dowieźli jeszcze 8 wywrotek o czym zapomnieli mnie poinformować  :roll eyes:  a ziemia jeszcze lepsza niż tydzień wcześniej, bo mnie gliniasta i nie ma dużych zlepionych brył. Wprawdzie kamień tu i ówdzie, ale w granicach rozsądku. Ostatecznie mam 201m3 ziemi. Co jak Ci powiem, że będzie mnie ona kosztować około 3500PLN?  :jaw drop:

----------


## karster

Jak wygląda sprawa paroizolacji przy pianie? Nie potrzeba? Gkitd znasz a nie wywijasz paroizolacji pod ud? Czy bedziesz inaczej uszczelniaczem operował?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## annatulipanna

*karster*, zwyczajowo daje się paroizolację na pianę. Niby piszą, że powyżej 15 cm grubości piany, folia nie jest konieczna, ale ja nie zaryzykowałabym pozostawienia piany bez paroizolacji. Co innego piana ZK. Tej nie trzeba zabezpieczać.

*ggdh*, gratuluję postępów. Zazdroszczę natrysku piany bez profili do g-k. Wygląda to o niebo lepiej niż u mnie. I ile pracy mniej ze ścinaniem nadmiaru  :wink: 
Wizualki łazienki bardzo przyjemne. Wygląda na bardzo przestronną. Dobra decyzja z pociągnięciem skosu do samej ściany, w miejscu załamania połaci. Zdecydowanie lepiej będzie to wyglądało.

Powodzenia w dalszych pracach  :bye:

----------


## ggdh

> Gkitd znasz a nie wywijasz paroizolacji pod ud? Czy bedziesz inaczej uszczelniaczem operował?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


O kur*a  :ohmy:  zapomniałem o tym  :Confused:  dam fugo-spoinę na połączeniu UDka ze ścianą i gluta na całej długości UDka, gdzie dochodzi folia.


Co do paroizolacji to nie ma właściwie wytycznych producentów odnośnie piany, więc większość i tak daje. Myślę, że nie zaszkodzi.





> czesc


Cześć.

----------


## karster

A jaką paroizolacje wybrałeś? Ja się zastanawiam czy brać to z isovera KM duplex czy może stopair. Dodam, że zwykłą atestowaną, żólta 0,2mm już mam a tez tania nie była bo cos po 100zl rolka.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

StopAir. Trochę poczytałem o foliach aktywnych i za bardzo mi to śmierdzi bełkotem marketingowym.

----------


## walec7_7

Super to już wygląda  :smile:  Jeszcze trochę i możecie mieszkać  :big tongue:

----------


## ggdh

I znowu ja, tym razem bez zdjęć, bo nie zdążyłem zrobić. Co się odwlecze...

- łazienka na górze w 95% skończona, została jedna płyta na suficie i glify okien do docięcia i dokręcenia. No i szpachlowanko przede mną.

- płytkarz rozpoczął zgodnie z planem i na tą chwilę mam podłogi w pralni i kotłowni gotowe na fugowanie  :cool:  rozpoczął również ściany w małej łazience

- ciągle czekam na płyty Ultrament z LM, musiałem zamawiać, bo wszystkie "wyszły"...

- płytki na ściany, wanna, kabiny, brodzik, mozaika wszystko dotarło. Drewnopodobne na podłogi, podłogowe w kuchni / wiatrołapie i kafelki do kuchni angielskiej zamówione. 


<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>

Mam zagwozdkę z brodzikiem 140x100. Chcę dać gotowy brodzik podpłytkowy, ale w tym wymiarze tylko na zamówienie i kosztuje ta przyjemność marne 1550PLN  :sad:  kombinuję z brodzikiem 140x90 z LM i te 10 cm brakujące zrobić normalnie z samopoziomu. Tak czy tak wszędzie będzie mozaika, więc nie będzie kombinowania ze spadkami i docinkami na 560 elementów.

Rozliczyłem ziemię: 205m3 za 3500PLN. Nikt mi nie podskoczy z ceną  :cool: 

Od niedzieli kaszel, ból gardła, kołowata głowa, więc na razie nie zapowiada się jakaś cięższa praca na budowie.

----------


## Kamil_

Bez zdjęć się nie liczy  :smile: 


Zdrówka życzę!

----------


## ggdh

Melduję się na placu boju aka budowie!


- tak się spinałem nad zabudową łazienki: było, minęło  :big grin: 

Ciut niestarannie, ale ważny efekt, bo i tak płyty przykryją.



Oooo, takie płyty  :yes: 





Tutaj akurat do paroizolacji się przyłożyłem (folia Isover StopAir i uszczelniacz Isover DoubleFit).



Nawet okna mi wyszły jako tako, chociaż jak się trafi upierdliwiec do kąpania, który pójdzie z łatą 2m to coś może i znajdzie...




- zabudowa zabudową, a płytkarz czekał. I się doczekał  :cool:  bardzo polubiłem się z płytami Ultrament - tanio nie jest, ale przyspiesza tempo bardzo i przy tym jest solidnie. Zabudowa Geberitów, pionu kanalizacyjnego w małej łazience z płyt 30mm, a blat z 50mm. Wszystko na kleju systemowym Ultrament i blachowkrętach. Dojdą płytki i będzie można po tym skakać.




Blat pod umywalki i szafki.







Był plan zrobić półeczkę wokoło wanny z płyt, ale ostatecznie stwierdziliśmy, że żaden problem wymurować z BK. Jak planowali, tak zrobili.



I jeszcze nasz brodzik pod kabinę 140x100. Okazało się, że chcąc zamówić gotowca, trzeba wysupłać z kiesy około 1600zł wraz z wbudowanym odpływem... Więc kupiliśmy 140x90 i po bokach dokleiliśmy paski płyty Ultrament. Gotowiec już ze spadkami, więc odpada rzeźba i samopoziom. Zresztą będzie tam mozaika, więc i tak trudności płytkarz nie przewidywał.




- płytki, płyteczki, płytunie  :big grin: 




Wiatrołap. Takie same też będą w kuchni, ale jeszcze sobie poczekamy na paczkę dekorów, które być miały, ale trzeba je najpierw wyprodukować...



Pompowania (nie mylić z kotłownią) oraz pralnio-rekuperatornio-spiżarnia. Jakieś paście z LM za 28PLN/m2  :yes: 



Czy wspomniałem, że wszystkie płytki w małej łazience na parterze już gotowe? Brakuje jeszcze sylikonów  :cool: 






- doczekałem się KANALIZACJI  :big grin:  robiona oczywiście we własnym zakresie, ale było tak zimno, że nie dali mi się bawić koparką. Dobre jaja były z tym przyłączem, bo wprawdzie wiedzieliśmy, że ze studzienki w drodze odchodzi trójnik w stronę mojej działki, ale nie wiadomo było czy tylko do granicy? Tylko do krawędzi asfaltu? Okazało się, że rura pociągnięta jest... do połowy długości przyłącza  :cool:  wziąłem ze sklepu hydraulicznego 7x3m i 1x2m, zwróciłem 4x3m  :no: 

Dłubanie co metr, aby odkryć istniejącą rurę:



Czy wspomniałem, że położyliśmy kabel zasilający chałupę wprost na rurze kanalizacyjnej nie wiedząc o jej istnieniu? Na zdjęciu niżej widać przesunięcie, aby odsunąć się na metr od kabla (widać rurę DVK, którą daliśmy na całej długości przyłącza energetycznego).


Pierwsza przymiarka do kinety - inwestor przytomnie zarządził, że kąt 90° to coś nie ten tego, ostatecznie zrobiliśmy na 135° i daliśmy kolanko 45°, aby skierować w stronę przyłącza. 



Nie mogło się obyć bez kateringu  :big grin: 






<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


- pompa sobie pracuje dając radę i drenuje powoli moją kieszeń. Chociaż chyba spodziewałem się gorszego, bo w końcu brak elewacji i dom wychłodzony. 


Pierwsze wrażenia, dylematy, kłopoty z obsługą przez niezrozumienie koncepcji...






- trochę gadżetów przybyło  :wink: 



- jestem po słowie z sąsiadem, który wraz z kolegą podjął się robić u mnie poddasze. Nie dam rady sam, bo cierpi życie rodzinne i praca, poza tym zdrowie już nie to. I tyle było samoróbstwa na poddaszu.

----------


## Kamil_

Polecasz te płyty Ultrament?
Tam żadnych stelaży nie trzeba?

----------


## ggdh

Jak najbardziej polecam. Stelaż musi być - ta duża zabudowa jest mocowana do geberita, na skosie jest profil ścienny UD30, a oprócz tego na ścianie pozostałe wsporniki M-System. Jakbyś się uparł i jestem pewny, że się sprawdzi, to możesz zrobić stelaż z samych płyt i użyć ich jako "żebrowania".

----------


## karster

Kilka pytań, jesteś na bieżąco więc zapewne już do tego dotarłes a i innym się przydać może się  :wink: 

1) jak w końcu szczelnie łączysz paroizolację przy ścianach? Nie robiłeś tych mankietów jak gkitd. Pianka akustyczna pod profilem jest "szczelna"? A potem jakimś klejo-uszczelniaczem (jakim, z isovera czy innszym, np soudal vapourseal) kleisz folię do UD?
2) jak sie robi połączenie skosów z ścianą kolankową czy skosów z sufitem płaskim? Swobodnie (CD max 15cm od krawędzi czy jakieś profile V np z allegro?)
3) jeżeli są słupy drewniane, które bedą widoczne wraz z kawałkiem mieczy to czy do nich tez mam UD'ka przykrecić? Co z paroizolacją jeśli słup już zdązył sobie popękać...
4) maszynka do płytek Twoja czy glazurnika? Dobra? Jak tak to jaki to model?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

1) od teraz będzie robiony fartuch pod profil UD30, na niego pianka aku i uszczeniacz na ścianę. Zapomniałem zrobić w łazience, więc folię paroizolacyjną przykleiłem na uszczelniacz. Musi wystarczyć. Uszczelniacz DoubleFit Isovera.

2) robiłem swobodnie, ale dużo bliżej niż 15cm. Na kolankową (u mnie styro i na nim tynk, więc kręcić do niego nie za bardzo jest jak) taśma poślizgowa, do nie płyta prawie na styk. Uniflot, taśma, Norgips Start&Finish. 

3) słupa jeszcze nie robiłem, więc nie wiem. Będę patrzył się na ręce jak będą wykonywać. Umówiłem się na poniedziałek na oglądnięcie i wycenę. 

4) glazurnika. Rubi EVO200, gres do 60cm tnie, większe (czyli np drewnopodobne) już trzeba z ręki szlifierką. Niby dobra, ale narzeka, że mu rdzewieje tacka ociekowa. Stwierdził, że takiej roboty by się nie podjął bez tej maszyny, sporo docinek u mnie jest. Same nogi blatu to jest 8mb+ ścinania na 45°.

----------


## rafhi

Hej a ja zapytam o pompe jak obecnie idzie ci wg. Licznika zuzycie pompy dzienne w kwh ? Ja swoja puściłem na żywioł :wink: . U mnie podobna sytuacja troche mam ocieplenia ale dom sporo wilgoci w sobie ma po tynkach...

----------


## ggdh

Szczerze to jakoś bardzo nie kontroluję tego. Idzie ile idzie. Teraz w te mrozy trzeba było grzać, a i tak woda wychodziła w narożnikach po nocy z mrozem na poziomie -10C.

----------


## ggdh

TAK! Jeszcze żyję! Ale ostatnie właściwie 3-4 tygodnie na ćwierć gwizdka, bo choróbsko dopadło i nie chciało odpuścić...


- łazienki się ukończyły, a brakuje tylko kibelków (kupione, do zawieszenia), mebli (zamówione) i baterii (temat nie ruszony)





Kiepskie zdjęcie, ale mała łazienka jest biała, a na podłodze i ścianie po lewej (z grzejnikiem) drewnopodobne jak w łazience duże, które nie są takie blade i bez wyrazu jak na zdjęciach  :smile: 






- w kuchni sufit opuściliśmy o 10 czy 15cm, żeby łatwo rozprowadzić światło + nie daliśmy przy elektryce światła na środku. Meble kuchenne do sufitu (zamówione), więc powinno się ładnie komponować. 






- zabudowa GK właściwie skończona, bez większych niespodzianek.







Tutaj wreszcie wyczekiwana ścianka działowa i wydzielona garderoba. Drzwi zrobimy przesuwne.










- pyk pyk i gładzie zrobione  :cool: 










- i parapety wewnętrzne również  :yes: 






<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

- jakoś tak wyszło, że pogoda się popsuła i przyszła zima (w styczniu? NIEMOŻLIWE!!  :big lol: ) - wcale to gładziom nie pomaga. O ile na ścianach, sufitach i zabudowie wszystko w miarę sobie schnie to na ścianie kolankowej od ponad tygodnia mokro i gładź płynie - dosłownie gluty i nic nie chce schnąć. Może się okazać, że trzeba będzie to zebrać i poczekać na dokończenie do odwilży. Osuszacz chodzi: 



i codziennie wietrzę po 2x. Pompa oczywiście włączona bez timera i jako tako daje sobie radę, ale jednak bez elewacji cudów nie ma. W domu jest ciągle około 14C. Przez tydzień odparowało pewnie kilkaset litrów wody, ale ze ścian kolankowych nie chce... Nie mam zamiaru rozpaczać, bo to i tak nic nie da  :big grin: 

- meble do kuchni zamówione w ostatecznej wersji. Ta sama stolarnia zrobi nam szafki do łazienek i wiatrołapu

- schody zamówione

- panele na podłogi czekają na magazynie

- drzwi wewnętrzne zamówione i umówione na luty (drewniane ze stolarni, żadne tam MDFy)




Chcemy wprowadzić się przed Wielkanocą, bo dla 2+2  :yes:  to może być przyciasno na 58m2  :cool:

----------


## micbarpia

Gratulacje, widac ze juz blisko konca. Tym ostatnim zdaniem troche mnie zmartwiles bo ja sie ludze ze jeszcze kilka lat wytrzymamy 2+2 ( moze jutro sie urodzi) na 45m :smile:  takze.... tego.... :smile:

----------


## karster

Nie narzekaj  :tongue:  ja mam 2+3 na 44mkw i też chcę się wprowadzić na swięta...
bożego narodzenia albo i również wielkanocne ale za rok.

Temperatury 14'? Marzenie, ja mam na dole o 10 mniej a na górze o 12mniej  :wink:  no ale u mnie dopiero akcja poddasze no i grzania prawie brak bo te moje 2kw z grzałki to na jeden pokój jest spoko ale nie na 280mkw i to bez czapki  :tongue: 

Kibicuję, lany poniedziałek będzie pewnie podwójnie lany co?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## coachu13

Masz jakieś konkretne drzwi przesuwne w planie do garderoby ?

----------


## ggdh

Jak widzisz powiadomienie z subskrypcją Andromedy to wiedz, że coś się dzieje...  :big lol: 


Wygląda na to, że doczekałem się działającej rekuperacji  :cool:   co pewnie wspominałem, znajomy pracuje w firmie zajmującej się całe dekady klimatyzacją i od niedawna również WM i reku. Instalowali kanały i nadszedł czas na dokończenie dzieła.

W skrócie:
- CLICK!  https://www.pro-vent.pl/rekuperatory/rekuperator-mistral-smart-400-ec/


- ze sterownikiem RS6mini


(click i "otwórz w nowym oknie" dla dociekliwych)




- na początku była ściana. Z przyłączem wodnym. I pionem kanalizacyjnym fi50 do wanny na górze. O czym za chwilę  :cool:  Zdążyłem jeszcze pomalować pralnię i teraz po montażu tylko poprawki. 




- w której trzeba było zrobić 3 otwory fi200 pod czerpnię, czerpnię GWC i wyrzutnię. Poszło gładko...






- ...do momentu, w którym przestało iść gładko  :big lol: 





Błąd oczywiście mój, bo kazałem wiercić około 15cm obok osi dwóch podejść 30mm pod syfony (na zdjęciu zrobione jedno z podejść,ciut niżej jak gniazdko na wys. ok 2m, po prawej stronie zdjęcia)



No i oczywiście musiałem zapomnieć, że trójniki pod syfony nie były w osi rury kanalizacyjnej, ale odsunięte na 15cm. Zdjęcie mam na telefonie, ale nie chciało mi się sprawdzić, bo _"what could possibly go wrong"_   :big grin:   No niech tam, odkulismy z 60cm rury i ją wymieniliśmy, mufka na łączeniu, piana i ogień.


- po niedługiej chwili było tak:



Po lewej od reku widoczna przepustnica do GWC.


- aby kolejnego dnia było tak:



Zostawili mi resztę rolki wełny i 2 rolki taśmy alu, więc już zacząłem docieplać pozostałe rury - tylko i wyłącznie z powodów estetycznych  :cool: 



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

- Reku przez jedną noc pracy na minimum (chyba fabrycznie to jest 30% mocy) obniżył wilgotność w domu z 69% na 57%  :cool:  wreszcie mogłem uszczelnić wyłaz strychowy, który do tej pory był jedynym ujściem wentylacyjnym w domu, ale przy tym puszczał mnóstwo ciepła na strych. Niezbyt mi się to podobało wiedząc, że pompa chodzi w obu taryfach bez ograniczeń  :sad: 

- Szykuję się na wykończenie pierdółek, takich jak kable do alarmu, obróbka drzwi wyjściowych na tył domu, otynkowanie otworu drzwiowego między kotłownią a pralnią i wstawienie prostych drzwi technicznych z marketu  :big grin: , montaż odkurzacza centralnego.

- Dostałem wycenę ogrodzenia od przedstawiciela firmy Wiśniowski: ok 86mb paneli + brama przesuwna 4.75 i furtka 1m - ponad 25kPLN. No chyba żarty jakieś zważywszy, że ogrodzenie uważam za element stawiany dla sąsiadów i na pokaz. Czytaj: ma być tanio, ale bez dziadostwa. Znajoma poleciła mi swojego sąsiada, który robi ogrodzenia i zajmuje się również brukarstwem. Po weekendzie mają mi przywieźć panele, słupki, fundamenty pod ogrodzenie i jak tylko pogoda pozwoli to działamy razem. Aha, brama ponownie powiedziała: NEIN NEIN NEIN! 



Poleży sobie pod płotem do odwilży...

----------


## Norbi89

Super fajnie się czyta takie wpisy  :smile:  jedziesz dalej  :smile:  szkoda żę mi nie starczyło zamozaparcia na prowadzenie dziennika  :sad:  a już w domku ładnie grzeje i mam wilgotność 35-45% i temp 14-16*C robi się idealnie w tej temperaturze  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

Mała aktualizacja, bo prace ciut zwolniły.


- obrobiłem wstępnie otwór drzwi wyjściowych na tył domu. Skoro to jest pralnia nie będę się z tym pieścił - dam narożniki alu, zaciągnę gotową masą szpachlową i MA BYĆ  :yes: 



- po dokładnie 1 tygodniu (7d3h) pracy reku na minimum (ca. 100m3/h) tak wyglądają filtry. Chyba nie muszę pisać, który jest na czerpni? 



- pojawiły się pierwsze drzwi wewnętrzne w domu  :big lol:  między pralnią a pompownią. Hormann z LM za 389  :big tongue:  opis jak byk: drzwi 80cm pod otwór drzwiowy 90cm. No i w otwór 90cm to one cały wpadały wraz z futryną  :bash:  obrobiłem tak jak i na wcześniejszym zdjęciu płytą ULTRAMENT, dałem 6 kołków do ceramiki  i na razie nic się nie dzieje  :wink:  



- bez większego rozwodzenia się nad tematem postanowiłem zrobić regały do pralni. Moje plany trochę pokrzyżował rekuperator, bo zajął dużo więcej miejsca niż planowałem (nie jest dosunięty do samej ściany.... sam nie wiem dlaczego). Tak czy tak: nogi z kątowników 45x45x4, półki na kątownikach 30x30x3, półki z OSB 18mm. Wymiar półek to 58x118, z których dwie najwyższe mają ok 30cm wysokości, pozostałe 8 po około 54cm. Koszt całkowity to około 600zł za oba regały i 2 dni pracy. Wskoczyłem na najniższą półkę przed montażem pozostałych i nawet nie skrzypnęła pod moimi 100kg+  :big lol: 




Wiadro gładzi 30kg dla skali... Dość powiedzieć, że pokój-graciarnia (mój własny osobisty _man-cave_) zmieścił się włąściwie na 3 półkach... 




<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

- gładzie się szlifują dość opornie, ale grunt, że ubywa.

- schody powinny być w terminie tzn mniej więcej w połowie marca. Trzeba podkręcić tempo.

- o drzwiach wewnętrznych jeszcze nic nie wiem, będę dzwonił wkrótce sprawdzić jak idzie wykonanie.

- panele podłogowe czekają na magazynie na montaż, trzeba coś ustalić.

- dość powiedzieć, że temat ogrodzenia rozpoczęty:


Panele i słupki w RAL7016, wysokość 133cm i drut 5mm. Złączki betonowe i deski również na miejscu. Całość mnie do tej pory kosztowała 6080zł za około 85mb. Brama i furtka do ogarnięcia jak już zaczniemy montować ogrodzenie. 

Aha, ogrodzenie będzie robił niedawno zaznajomiony wykonawca, który chyba też ogarnie bruki i nawodnienie / niwelację terenu. Po co sobie komplikować z kilkoma ekipami?  :no:

----------


## chilli banana

te drzwi z LM (od jutra w promo za 379) mają faktycznie 7cm grubości?
u nas nie chcieli nam ich pokazać bo remont mają i nie można oglądać, wzięliśmy z casto, ale jeszcze 2 pary musimy kupić, więc się zastanawiamy nad tymi z LM - małż chce podjechać, ale pewnie z remontem się jeszcze nie uwinęli  :big lol: 
i drugie pytanie - one mają taki połysk, czy jakaś folia na nich jest jeszcze?
reszta super, do przodu, kibicuję  :smile:

----------


## karster

Podrzucić ktoś linkiem do drzwi. Są białe? One jakieś cieplejsze są? 

Gdzie i po ile kupujesz płyte ultrament?


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Chyba jednak nie o tych samych drzwiach piszemy, bo moje to zwykłe techniczne o gr. 4cm. Z futryną kątową.

W białym kolorze również występują o ile dobrze pamiętam.

Płyty kupuję w LM niestety - tanio nie jest, ale moim zdaniem warto. Kleję do muru na pianoklej Tytana do XPS.

----------


## chilli banana

> Podrzucić ktoś linkiem do drzwi. Są białe? One jakieś cieplejsze są? 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Karol, jeśli pytasz o te drzwi techniczne, to są białe

----------


## chilli banana

> Chyba jednak nie o tych samych drzwiach piszemy, bo moje to zwykłe techniczne o gr. 4cm. Z futryną kątową.


a to taka sama grubość jak w casto, a na stronie podają, że 70mm
ale - w casto nie mieliśmy klamki w komplecie, tu jednak jest  :big lol: 
i w LM mamy 5% zniżki w millennium, więc na 2 parach będzie kilkadziesiąt zł taniej  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Się dzieje, więc czas na update.

Ostatnie kilka tygodni to istne szaleństwo. Bywało, że przed domem miałem po 5 aut i 3 ekipy  :eek: 


- z polecenia nawiązałem kontakt z prawie, że sąsiadem (ta sama miejscowość), który nie dość, że ma wypożyczalnię sprzętu budowlanego / ogrodniczego to jeszcze zajmuje się ogrodzeniami, ogrodami i brukarstwem. Człowiek orkiestra  :cool:  i do tego chętny wykonać u mnie wszystko kompleksowo.

Najpierw zajęliśmy się ogrodzeniem: tak w skrócie to panele 5mm, 133cm wysokości, 3 tłoczenia, kolor RAL7016, słupki 40x60 dł. 2.2m o ile pamiętam. Deska betonowa grubości 6.5cm. Na zdjęciach jeszcze nie obsypane ziemią. Słupki bramowe 100x100x3 dł 2.5m, słupki furtki (110cm w świetle, czyli pod furtkę 100cm - idealnie na rower  :wink: ) na jednym wspólnym fundamencie, aby nie rozjeżdżały się w zimie jak grunt będzie pracował. Słupki bramy osadzone według zaleceń wykonawcy bramy na zamówienie: fundament o szerokości 55cm, głębokości 120cm i długości 220cm. Beton B25 takie 3/4 suchy z betoniarni, aby się czasem nie zarypać przy betoniarce i nie gimnastykować się z kruszywem  :yes: 
Brama będzie prosta w formie tzn. dzielona na pół z poziomymi profilami 10cm, których będzie 10szt z 4cm przerwy między nimi. Koszt bramy wraz z furtką (bez napędów / wideodomofonu) to 4400zł, więc BAJKA w stosunku do oferty od Wiśniowskiego...








- w międzyczasie szafka licznikowa w automagiczny sposób teleportowała się w róg działki, aby czasem nie przeszkadzać bramie przesuwnej. Przy okazji wykopów okazało się, że poprzedni właściciel zostawił nam niespodziankę w postaci placka o średnicy ok 1.5m i grubości do 30cm z betonu towarowego - zapewne zostało po laniu fundamentu monolitycznego. Duży młot wyburzeniowy (przydaje się znajomy wykonawca z wypożyczalnią sprzętu budowlanego?  :cool: ) i chłopaki sobie poradzili. Dziurka tycia na podjeździe i myk myk, beton znikł  :big grin: 




- skoro już jesteśmy przy pracach ziemnych to zrobiliśmy studnie chłonne po jednej do każdej z rynien. Każda to 150cm rury 315mm, od dołu zabezpieczone geowłókniną i tłuczniem z podjazdu (o tym za chwilę). Z rynien puszczone rury pomarańczowe 110mm, żeby nie było lipy. Chciałem robić od razu rurami drenarskimi, ale w zaprzyjaźnionym sklepie hydraulicznym pokazali mi zdjęcie jak gościowi podmyło z takiej rury (pewnie się obsunęła) cały narożnik domu aż odkryło ławę fundamentową  :eek:  Nie - dziękuję. Poproszę normalne rury kanalizacyjne!








- w międzyczasie pojawił się na podjeździe (wykorytowanym na 40cm poniżej poziomu planowanej kostki) tłuczeń 0-63mm jako podbudowa pod kostkę. Na razie tylko 12m3, ale przy okazji pozbyłem się ok 10m3 gruzu z całej budowy! I to za pieniądze, które wydaję na średnią kolację dla dwojga  :cool: 




- a koncept na razie wjazdów mniej więcej wykrystalizował się taki... (chodniki nie ogarnięte)




- też tak macie, przynajmniej ci z pompą ciepła jako jedynym źródłem grzania, że wielu wątpi w jej sens ekonomiczny? Jednym z takich jest mój szanowny Teść, który stwierdził, że jak już wyrównuję działkę to trzeba zrobić przyłącz gazowy  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: . Zgodziłem się tylko dlatego, że koszt po mojej stronie to dokładnie zero PLN, więc niech sobie spokojnie leży  :wink: 









Dobra, zapraszam do środka  :yes: 

- QuickStep Impresive Classic Oak Natural wygląda tak jeszcze trochę podeptany:



I pierwsza zabawa we własnym pokoju!!!  :big grin: 




Z tymi podłogami to przejścia jakich mało, bo ekipa przyjechała montować podłogi za 20kPLN z miernikiem... z Allegro za 130zł. Włożyli w dylatację wylewki te śmieszne dwie igiełki i im wyszło, że wylewka ma 8-11% wilgotności. Po ponad 4 miesiącach pracy podłogówki  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  nawiązałem kontakt z innym instalatorem podłóg z okolicy, który jednak nie odważył się zrobić pomiaru karbidowego na podłogówce. Miał za to miernik powierzchniowy, taki z 6 lub 8 stykami pomiarowymi, który pokazał wilgotność powierzchniową (która zawsze jest wyższa niż w głębszej warstwie) od 0.8 do 2.7%. Lekko się wku*wiłem, zadzwoniłem do znajomego z Rzeszowa, od którego zresztą kupiłem zasobnik CWU, przyjechał z czymś ciut lepszym niż kupa z Allegro...





Zrobił dziurkę, wybrał wylewkę, wrzucił w shaker, zrobił koktajl karbidowy i wyszło co? 



Wilgotność 2.3% po chyba 15 minutach pomiaru. Protokół, kurs na salon podłóg, dalej się bronili, że ich cudo techniki mierzy dobrze, ale przyjęli protokół z pomiaru CM i na następny dzień przyjechali do układania. Uwinęli się z całą górą i salonem / jadalnią / hallem na dole w 2.5 dnia. Akurat do samego kładzenia paneli nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń, może dlatego, że to podwykonawca tego salonu podłóg...  :wink: 


- nastąpiła długo odkładana chwila pożegnania się z moim wymuskanymi schodami, które by nam zaoszczędziły pewnie z 15kPLN...



...ale Żona stanowczo powiedziała NIE  :big grin:  :big grin:  zdjęte, aby zrobić miejsce dla czegoś ciut bardziej wyrafinowanego:







Jak Żona sobie życzy stopnie dębowe o grubości 6cm TO NIE DYSKUTUJESZ!  :cool:  poza tym to ciesze się tymi schodami jak dziecko - chyba dlatego, że to jest faktycznie pierwszy MEBEL i ozdoba wnętrza! 




<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

- montaż bramy mam przyobiecany przed Wielkanocą. Okaże się czy się uda.

- kuchnia przyjechała w trakcie robienia zdjęć schodów... montaż rozciągnięty w czasie, bo ponownie Żona zażyczyła sobie blaty dębowe  :yes:  i ciut zejdzie.

- kostka jeszcze nie wybrana, ale nastawiamy się na "płytki" w kolorach zbliżonych do piaskowca, np Bruk-Bet Promenada w kolorze wapień muszlowy (zdjęcie producenta)




- jestem po słowie z ekipą od elewacji. Ustaliliśmy ok 3 tygodnie temu, że przyjdą od tego poniedziałku. Na razie cisza...

----------


## Laczak

Z tym gazem to ja co chwilę słyszę od ojca, że po pierwszej zimie będę robił przyłącze i budował komin. No ale dalej planuję pompę ciepła.
Widzę, że tempo prac rośnie. Kiedy wprowadziny?

----------


## ggdh

Planowaliśmy przed Wielkanocą, ale coś czuję, że nie damy rady. Nawet nie z powodu samego procesu wykańczania domu, ale raczej ze strachu przed wprowadzeniem się do aż tak "świeżego" domu. Jednak chemia jest teraz wszędzie. Trochę mój strach podeprę tym, że na przełomie kwietnia / maja wskakujemy z 2+1 na 2+2  :wink: 


Jestem po słowie z wykonawcą elewacji - po weekendzie mamy się zdzwonić i zacząć działać: najpierw przyjedzie wymierzyć co i jak trzeba zamówić. Działa wyłącznie na Termoorganice i Greinplast, więc do ogarnięcia (zakład Termoorganiki mamy na miejscu na Strefie  :yes: )


Wyszła jedna lipa w międzyczasie: w ferworze walki zapomniałem zrobić przewiertu pod światłowód, a mam już wykorytowane i utwardzone + po przesunięciu szafki trochę tam pod ziemią zrobił się bałagan z peszlami, więc nie chcę iść "na wprost" słupa. Sąsiad z naprzeciwka zgodził się, żebym wyszedł u niego na działce, przekopał się w poprzek wjazdu i dał peszel na głębokości min. 1m w rurze osłonowej twardej  :cool:  taki sąsiad to SKARB!


Poszukiwania kostki na razie skończyły się fiaskiem. *Laczak*, jakbyś szukał w Mielcu wystawek producentów kostki to Termico i Agrobaza mają ich zdecydowanie najwięcej. Byliśmy w zakładzie firmy Styrobud pod Sokołowem Małopolskim oglądnąć ich kostkę w ogródku dekoracyjnym, ale ta, która nam wpadła w oko nie będzie dostępna do połowy kwietnia. Jutro kopniemy się na południe do zakładu Bruk-Betu  :yes:

----------


## Laczak

Do kostki to u mnie jeszcze bardzo daleko. A co do styropianu masz jakkieś dobre ceny na termoorganikę?

----------


## ggdh

Zamawia wykonawca (Fasader) w Termico, bo po zamknięciu Sufigsu zostali jedynym oficjlanym partnerem handlowym Termoorganiki w Mielcu. 

Był właściciel dzisiaj na pomiarze, omówiliśmy co i jak trzeba zrobić, zasugerował kilka bardzo trafnych modyfikacji. Wejdzie 47m3 031 Termonium+  :roll eyes:

----------


## Tulisko

Cześć :wink: 

Jak Ci się sprawuje reku Mistrala? Bardzo głośny jest. Jak z wydajnością na najmniejszym biegu? Mam go na oku ale mało opinii o tych centralach :wink: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Artur (vel.Tulisko)

----------


## ggdh

Nie zagłębiałem się w ustawienia, ale reku na pewno słychać - zwłaszcza teraz jak są filtry od nowości i sam już nie wiem, który jest bardziej zasyfiony. Zapomniałem wyłączyć WM jak miałem robione podłogi i potem schody, więc trochę pyłu drzewnego sobie pociągnęła. Reku ma czujniki i pewnie kompensuje prędkością wentylatorów - po pierwszym uruchomieniu na 1 biegu fabrycznym trzeba było przyłożyć ucho do obudowy, żeby go usłyszeć. Teraz go po prostu słychać. 
Jest jeszcze jedna kwestia: dom jest pusty i hałas się niesie.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Poza tym: UPDATE!


- najpierw humorystycznie - znalezione na FB na grupie wykończeniowej. Chłopaki nie ogarniali dlaczego im wszystkie ESy wybija i po zdjęciu dekli odkryli nowatorskie podejście inwestora  :WTF: 




- schody skończone! Pierwsza rzecz rzucająca się w oczy to ta moja nieszczęsna belka na suficie. Trzeba będzie się przyzwyczaić, chociaż sąsiad robiący mi gładzie / malowanie i mający 190cm+ jakoś nawet nie zwrócił na to uwagi. Więc może nie jest tak źle  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: 








- doczekaliśmy się montażu drzwi wewnętrznych, które były przyblokowane opóźnieniem podłóg. Ale było warto, bo są absolutnie idealne! Sosnowe, lite, żadne MDFy / plastry miodu.








- następny duży etap rozpoczęty: KUCHNIA! Styl trochę angielski, chociaż fronty będą nie do końca takie jak książka nakazuje. Na razie jest tylko i aż tyle.





Koncepcja lady kawowej (duży front będzie pod blatem, żeby zasłonić półki):



I same blaty: klejonka dębowa, chyba 36mm grubości. Tutaj jeszcze surowa zaraz po docięciu parapetu.



Nabrały rumieńców po 2x olejowaniu  :roll eyes: 



W blacie będą dwa takie gniazda (czarny wierzch, układ 3x gnizdko w jednym i 2x gniazdko+2x USB w drugim). Cena śmieszna, bo oba kosztowały 300zł, a spodziewałem się z 500zł/szt:



- wiatrołap również nabiera kształtów:





- i na kabelki czas nadszedł  :wink:  bez udziwnień - Simon Basic Standard i ch*j  :big lol: 




Tutaj lekko nie pykło przy obróbce / tynkowaniu, ale akryl i będzie zastawione biurkiem, więc olewka  :wink: 



- doczekałem się działających rolet  :roll eyes: 





- kupiłem na Allegro rolkę folii EPDM o szerokości 20cm i grubości 0.75mm. Klejona na uszczelniach Isover DoubleFit, bo mi kilka tubek zostało  :wink:  najpierw skonsultowane z kim trzeba czy tym uszczelniaczem można. 



- skoro już wyszliśmy na zewnątrz to pod moją nieobecność zmaterializowało się 47m3 styro, Termoorganika Termonium+ 031, grubość 20cm. Aby uniknąć schodka 10cm między ścianą a fundamentem to dokleją na niego kolejne 5cm czym jednocześnie wyrównają, bo z tym to różnie jest  :wink: 



- czerpnia do GWC zrobiona. No OK, sam kikut, bo nie jest położona na całej długości, a tylko po ok 2m. Dlaczego? Ponieważ najpierw będzie elewacja, a dopiero potem kopanie pod GWC. A na końcu kostka.



- a'propos kostki to prawie na pewno będzie BrukBet Promenada w kolorze Wapień Muszlowy (3 kolumny od lewej):






<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

- chałupa jest pomalowana na biało farbą Beckers Designer White (na grunt Beckersa), którą to kupiłem w sklepie firmowym Tikkurili w Dębicy. Polecam miejscowym, bo mają pełny wybór + studio kolorów. Z malowaniem zeszło może 5 godzin dla 2 warstw na 550m2. Nie ogarniam jak  :jaw drop:  
Ściana przy schodach jest jeszcze machnięta lakierem lamperyjnym Fluggers DingDong (kto wymyśle te nazwy?), aby dało się zmywać małe odciski rączek. Lakier sprawdza się w przedszkolach, więc dlaczego by nie u mnie.

- aktualnie to czekam na fronty w kuchni, fronty / drzwiczki do szafek w wiatrołapie. W międzyczasie kręcę sobie gniazdka. 

- kostkę wkrótce zamówię, a dostępność na połowę kwietnia, więc spiny nie ma.

- szukam koncepcji na listwy podłogowe.

- odliczanie do 2+2 rozpoczęte: czas 1 miesiąc  :wink:

----------


## walec7_7

Tu to robota idzie pełną parą! Szybko, sprawnie i widać że przemyślanie. Tego zazdroszczę najbardziej  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamil_

„Simon Basic Standard i ch*j ”

Hehe dobry tekst  :smile: 
W sumie też nie będę szalał i wrzucę takie  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Też długo o nich myślałem "bo tanie" ale żonie się nie spodobały. W sumie okazało się, że ospal AS (żonie się podobały) wyszedł taniej.

----------


## grv

Niestety też pokusiłem się "po taniości" na Simon Basic i mam dokładnie ten sam problem - wystające niedoróbki tynku. 
Chyba ramki tego systemu są wyjątkowo wąskie, bo przed montażem jakoś nie rzuciły mi się w oczy specjalnie duże niedoróbki przy gniazdach.

----------


## chilli banana

matko, też bym chciała, żeby mój mąż tak podchodził do tematu 'żona sobie zażyczyła, to nie dyskutujesz'  :big lol: 
piękne blaty w kuchni
możesz powiedzieć gdzie znalazłeś tak tanie gniazdka chowane w blacie? nie wiedziałam, że są też z USB
i jeszcze pytanie o białe drzwi - skąd? 
kibicuję dalszym pracom, oby udało się jak najwięcej zrobić przed rozwiązaniem  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Znowu ja! 


- *chilli banana*, gniazdka kupione na miejscu, ale mają też sklep internetowy C L I C K, a drzwi są sosnowe robione przez stolarza na zamówienie. Jaram się nimi  :big grin: 


- to może najpierw co w środku się dzieje...








Od momentu robienia zdjęć szafki doczekały się uchwytów, cokołów - dalej czekam na szufladę na kosze i jeden front, bo projektantowi coś nie pykło i wyszedł im tak z 15cm za krótki  :no: 



Tak... sprawdziłem. Działa...  :big lol: 



Te też...







I szafka w łazience głównej... po tuningu wymuszonym przez Małżowinkę - przyznacie, że trafionym.



A było tak:  :sad: 



I tu jeszcze kolejne szafki...



Chciałem też zamontować umywalkę w łazience na dole (efekt Szelągowskiej - nogi od maszyny do szycia i blat  :yes: ), ale okazało się, że trochę murarzom nie pykło  :big grin: 


Blat już docięty - tam gdzie został wykonany, czyli w stolarni, która robiła nam schody.



Pierwsza faktycznie ozdoba w domu: ręcznie malowane przyleciało prosto z Londynu  :yes: 




Też lubicie jak wszystko do siebie idealnie pasuje? 




Kto zgadnie co to i po co? Nie - to nie jest podejście do grzejnika. Nie wiem czy wcześniej o tym wspominałem - tylko dla uważnie śledzących!




W pralni zawisła nowa ozdoba i już nawet włączyłem - działa i to hoho jak  :yes: 


A wyrzutnia? No BA!







A co to jest to szare na końcu tunelu? Płynnie przechodzimy na zewnątrz domu, bo też się dzieje  :big grin: 






Ciepłe gniazdka elewacyjne firmy KOPOS...



I kilka innych kabelków do kompletu schowało się pod styro...




Dzisiaj mi uzmysłowiono, że zapomniałem dać skrętkę do syreny alarmowej - mimo, że mój gabinet jest zrobiony na gotowo to trzeba będzie wiercić...




W pierwszej chwili pomyślałem, że się ciut za dużo wykorytowało, ale jest jak miało być  :yes: 






<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

- po świętach dalszy ciąg elewacji. Ekipa obiecała, że nie zejdzie aż nie będzie wszystko na gotowo wraz z tynkiem i podbitką. Pracują na Greinplaście i Termoorganice, a podbitka stalowa pod kolor okien (tak jak i parapety).

- kostka powinna dotrzeć również zaraz po świętach, ale z pracami ziemnymi poczekamy do zakończenia elewacji.

- w środku jest wszystko prawie gotowe: są listwy podłogowe Mardom Decor MD236 (poszukajcie se  :big grin: ), brakuje jeszcze połowy gniazdek i lampy czekają na zawieszenie.

- nabyłem drogą kupna wihajster do licznika, który pozwala podglądać zużycie z dość duża dokładnością. OneMeter o ile jest ktoś zainteresowany - montuj się toto do portu optycznego, który jest obecny w każdym współczesnym mierniku zużycia energii elektrycznej.

----------


## chilli banana

> Znowu ja! 
> 
> 
> - *chilli banana*, gniazdka kupione na miejscu, ale mają też sklep internetowy C L I C K, a drzwi są sosnowe robione przez stolarza na zamówienie. Jaram się nimi


dzięki za namiary, ale wygląda na to, że w tym sklepie internetowym chyba mają wyższe cany niż stacjonarnie..

blaty w kuchni mega, nie mogę się  napatrzeć, drzwi zresztą też
ta szafka w łazience faktycznie fajnie stuningowana  :wink: 
a co dawałeś na ścianę? to są panele czy płytki?
co do zagadki, to ja nie wiem, co to za podejścia  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Może załapałem się na promo z tym gniazdkiem z USB, bo to X3 czarne matowe kosztuje dalej ~150PLN.

W łazienkach na ścianach jakiś biały gres, nie wiem, nie znam się  :big tongue: 

A to podejście z podłogi to jest... pętla do pasywnego chłodzenia mojego PC  :big lol:

----------


## chilli banana

> Może załapałem się na promo z tym gniazdkiem z USB, bo to X3 czarne matowe kosztuje dalej ~150PLN.
> 
> W łazienkach na ścianach jakiś biały gres, nie wiem, nie znam się 
> 
> A to podejście z podłogi to jest... pętla do pasywnego chłodzenia mojego PC


ggdh chodziło mi o te płytki, co masz na podłogach i ścianie  :wink: 
to płytki czy jakieś panele odporne na wodę?

----------


## ggdh

Ale na ścianach te białe płytki to jest gres... a na podłodze to też drewnopodobne. Nie wiem co to konkretnie, bo Małża się tym zajmowała.

----------


## chilli banana

ggdh, wiesz co, mi nie chodzi mi o te białe, tylke te drewnopodobne co masz tam gdzie lustra albo wc
nawet nie chodzi mi o konkretny model, tylko info, czy to płytki czy panele jakieś

----------


## ggdh

Tak tak, płytki  :smile:  twarde skurczybyki i płytkarz miał z nimi problemy. No i mimo, że wcale nie najtańsze, rektyfikowane itd. to większość banany  :yes:

----------


## agb

> Znowu ja! 
> 
> - nabyłem drogą kupna wihajster do licznika, który pozwala podglądać zużycie z dość duża dokładnością. OneMeter o ile jest ktoś zainteresowany - montuj się toto do portu optycznego, który jest obecny w każdym współczesnym mierniku zużycia energii elektrycznej.


Działa Ci to to ostatnio dobrze? U mnie tragedia.

----------


## ggdh

> Działa Ci to to ostatnio dobrze? U mnie tragedia.


Od połowy kwietnia bez zastrzeżeń. Kilka dni nie mogłem się połączyć, ale to pewnie odczytujący licznik przestawił lekko czytnik, ale po korekcie wszystko sobie zczytał jak należy.



UPDATE!

Wiatrołap doczekał się finishu i wyszło całkiem całkiem - miejsca jest po prostu mega!





Łazienki również doczekały się uchwytów i mimo, że zdjęcie jest sprzed 2 miesięcy to dalej nie ma ani lustra ani gniazdek  :no: 





Odkopałem podejście wod-kan w moim biurze...


Ponieważ dom doczekał się pierwszych lokatorów  :cool: 



Co nieco porobione w kuchni - mam podejście 3f w kuchni, ale że indukcja potrzebuje dwóch faz to trzecia jest wykorzystywana przez piekarnik (bo jest na 230V). Trochę dłubania było i rozkminki co gdzie z czym połączone  :yes: , ale ostatecznie kuchnia jako tako jest gotowa. Brakuje listew LED pod szafkami (czekają na montaż) i lamp.




Z odpływem tego zlewu to miałem przejścia, bo mamy tam dużą szufladę na kilka koszy na śmieci i trzeba było całą hydraulikę pchnąć do ściany jak najdalej. Ostatecznie po kupieniu dwóch dodatkowych zestawów syfonowych i wyciągnięciu z nich po jednej części  :cool:  wszystko hula jak należy!


Wyszedł jeden babol, ale postanowiłem, że olewam - blat dębowy, który idzie w dół od lady kawowej się wybananił. Coś późno się pokapowałem, że blaty mam grubości 28mm, a nie grubsze. Nie mam pojęcia czy takie chcieliśmy czy wykonawca coś przykombinował. Olewka.



Udało mi się uruchomić - o czym pisałem - odkurzacz centralny i nawet już pierwsze sprzątanie za mną. Tak demonizowana rura 9m mieści się w jednej z chyba 8 półek w tym wymiarze, które mamy w wiatrołapie. Luzik.



No i czas na salon - pierwsze meble, pierwszy leżing na sofie zaliczony z Leszkiem 0%  :cool: 







OK, zapraszam na obejście  :cool: 

Zdjęcia warte więcej niż ileśtam słów...































Tyle byłoby elewacji:
- Termoorganika Termonium+ 20cm,
- cały system Greinplast z barankiem TXB w kolorze złamanym białym jakimś (5020 czy jakoś tak)
- kamień elewacyjny Stegu Oviedo 
- podbitka stalowa i parapety pod kolor okien i drzwi, czyli Złoty Dąb.

Odbiór domu całkowicie się zmienił - to nie jest już plac budowy, ale pełnoprawny DOM!  :yes: 



WRESZCIE doczekałem się przewiertu pod światłowód - zeszło całe 2 godziny, na które to czekałem chyba 3 miesiące. Ale grunt, że JEST  :cool:  oczywiście od 3 tygodni nie mam czasu wkopać rury u sąsiada i podciągnąć pod słupa - jednak mój sąsiad to ma anielską cierpliwość   :big grin: 



Przycisnąłem z przewiertem, bo następny etap był wyglądał zza rogu...






















Jeszcze dosłownie dzisiaj zdążyłem sobie podkleić progi folią EPDM - dam tam ładny stopień z deski modrzewiowej... z której również będzie spory taras  :cool:

----------


## karster

Zazdraszczam. Piękny stan prac. Za rok może Cię dogonię...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## agb

Ty karster byś lepiej coś w swoim dzienniku skrobnął  :cool:

----------


## aiki

Karol pisze na FB

----------


## karster

Za raz tam pisze. Może z 5 czy 10 postów moich w różnych grupach na FB znajdziesz... Nie mam czym się jakoś super pochwalić. Coś wrzucę niedługo.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Chwalę się, ale nie swoim samoróbstwem... Teraz 2+2, w pracy młyn, a myślałem, że więcej robić jak w 2018 się nie da. Da się - 1/3 więcej zaplanowanych prac na 2019  :wink:  

Coś tam czasem sam skrobnę, ale większość trzeba zlecać. Dzisiaj np wyprowadziłem kabel od wideodomofonu do furtki i zasilanie lamp przychodbikowych... No szał :/

----------


## aiki

ja założyłem 3 gniazdka w sypialni  :smile: 
No i puszki do nich osadziłem

----------


## walec7_7

Sympatycznie  :smile:  Fajnie się ogląda takie postępy, ale wiadomo że samemu takich efektów i szybkości prac się nie osiągnie  :big tongue:

----------


## ggdh

Mieszkamy  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Gratki!!! Ale wiesz że bez zdjęć się nie liczy  :tongue:

----------


## ggdh

Chyba czas na update i podsumowanie!


Tak na szybko: jest zajebiście  :big lol: 

Mieszkamy od 2-go tygodnia września i po tych kilku miesiącach mogę stwierdzić, że faktycznie to już jest nasz DOM. Nie plac budowy, nie jakiś budynek, ale właśnie dom. Jeszcze sporo niedoróbek do skończenia, ale postanowiliśmy sobie, że nie będziemy się wprowadzać na dziko i mniej więcej wszystko było jak ma być. Brakuje pierdółek jak monitoring czy jakieś lampy na elewacji. Poza tym wprowadzając się wszystko było mniej więcej umeblowane (oczywiście dodawaliśmy graty w miarę pojawiających się potrzeb).

Może po kolei od momentu, w którym ostatnio skończyłem...

Podjazdy / kostki schody w miarę szybko się dokończyły i na chwilę obecną stan jest "na gotowo". Trzeba będzie jeszcze ułożyć krawężniki, aby odciąć taras i naokoło trawnika (którego jeszcze nie ma), ale wokoło samego domu wszystko zrobione. No może jedynie jeszcze zostało zrobić wiatkę na kosze i tam powinienem upchać resztki kostki, która mi została. 

Schody wejściowe:


Jak mi się przypomni to zrobię zdjęcia naokoło domu, bo chyba nie posiadam  :roll eyes: 

Skoro już na zewnątrz jesteśmy to kolejną dużą inwestycją, którą udało się _prawie_ skończyć w 2019 jest taras i wiata/szopa na samochody. Legary na gruncie, zadaszenie na słupach 14x14. Wiata i szopa również na takiej konstrukcji, czyli jest solidnie. Podłoga z modrzewia syberyjskiego, ale nie do końca jakości, jaką bym sobie wymarzył (trochę sęków, trochę sinizny). Trudno, najwyżej za kilka lat się zmieni...












Inwestor zadowolony - wszyscy zadowoleni!





I wiata na auta wraz z szopką.









Jeszcze przed zimą udało mi się położyć nawadnianie z pomocą nowego nabytku w firmie  :tongue: 





I jeszcze zdjęcia z dzisiaj (w nocy było -3C). Tyle spinania się nad izolacjami, tyle pilnowania.
Przypomnę, że na ścianie kolankowej jest styro, a nie BK jak to u każdego prawie. I ten styro opianowany dodatkowo. I ch*j  :roll eyes:  
Na ścianach szczytowych jest 20cm styro między murem a blachą. I chu*j  :roll eyes: 
Ściany szczytowe są psiknięte 10-15cm piany od środka, bo jednak strych zimny. I ch*j  :roll eyes: 
Elewacją doszli do samej membrany, styro 20cm docięty idealnie pod kąt połaci. I ch*j  :roll eyes: 








Na zewnątrz to byłoby chyba na tyle. 

Do zrobienia na wiosnę:
- ostateczne równanie terenu i trawnik,
- sadzenie buków i malin (zadołowane czekają cierpliwie),
- montaż nawadniania (zraszaczy, wszystko kupione),
- ogarnięcie oświetlenia podjazdu / chodnika,
- montaż lamp na elewacji (wjazd + wiata)
- elektryka nie została nawet dotknięta w wiacie / szopie,
- lampy / gniazdka na tarasie,
- wiatka na odpady + kompostownik,
- krawężniki wokoło działki, aby odciąć pas przy ogrodzenie z bukami od trawy,
- krawężniki wokoło tarasu (jeszcze nie postanowione)



A co w środku?

We wrześniu przeprowadzkowy _clusterfuck_  :big lol: 




Przeprowadzka przeprowadzką, a robota się sama nie zrobi...  :Confused: 


Za długo nie mogłem tak funkcjonować, więc i za swój gabinet musiałem się wziąć.









Pojawił się 5-ty domownik (brudno, bo rozwaliła kuwetę)  :big lol: 



Nie będę się chwalił umeblowaniem, bo to mocno indywidualna sprawa, a to co miało być pokazane to już zostało   :roll eyes: 


Pewnie niejedna osoba będzie ciekawa ogrzewania. Pompa ciepła doczekała się podlicznika z prawdziwego zdarzenia z portem optycznym i drugim wihajstrem od OneMeter. Teraz mam już pełny wgląd w zużycie i pompy (z podziałem na noc/dzień) i całego domu.

Podlicznik pompy zamontowany pod koniec listopada, więc pełne dane od grudnia mogę pokazać.

POMPA:


CAŁY DOM:




O. I tyle na obecną chwilę  :big lol:

----------

